# Voi cosa fareste?



## diavoletta_78@hotmail.it (26 Agosto 2011)

Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
Morale facciamo sesso quasi subito, ci vediamo per tre volte, lui mi invita a casa sua io rifiuto perchè non volevo correre, allora lui decide di partire per le vacanze e non si fa sentire, lo chiamo qualche giorno dopo piuttosto scazzata....torna, ci vediamo e mi dice che non voleva una storia....
Invece di andare via, inizia il mio calvario, il suo rifiuto mi getta in un baratro profondo che mi porta anno dopo anno ad umiliarmi sempre di più....
i segnali hanno sempre portato al fatto che lui fosse impegnato ma, non ho trovato niente e quel poco che notavo mi portava a fare domande, scenate, infiniti pipponi, insomma recitando la parte della pazza lui se ne approfittava facendo convincendomi sempre più che ero io il problema...
Oggi, scopro che in questi 5 anni in cui si faceva 200 Km per me, una tantum con scopate annesse ma anche no, lui si è sposato due anni fa!!!!

Ho passato la notte in bianco e mi chiedo che devo fare???Chiudo e ricompongo i puzzle della mia vita o cerco lei e le racconto tutto???
Perchè io ho scoperto dopo anni chi è ma lei, devo lasciarla al suo destino e aspettare che lo scopra da sola? Perchè lui sono sicura la tradirà ancora se non sarò io sarà qualcun'altra.....
Passo dal volerlo mettere alla pubblica gogna davanti tutti i suoi conoscenti e parenti a desistere da fare stronzate per evitare inutili problemi per me....
Se avete vissuto esperienze simili, qualcuno mi racconta cosa avete fatto per ritrovare la serenità?

grazie!

D.


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Agosto 2011)

Ciao 

Io sono per l'indifferenza, cioè alla fine tu eri quella innamorata - probabilmente - e lui se ne è approffittato un bel pò.
Non credo tu abbia davvero bisogno di tutto ciò, visto la consapevolezza di esserti solo umiliata.

Lascia lei al suo destino; non sono affari che ti riguardino, e comunque non è detto che creda a te, no?
Magari ha le classiche fette di prosciutto sugli occhi...

Impara dai tuoi errori e smetti di avvelenarti il sangue...
Non ne vale la pena, pensa a volerti bene, se non pensi tu alla tua vita non credere che lo farà qualcun altro per te.

Imho.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
> La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
> Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
> ...


Benvenuta!
Per quanto mi riguarda la parte in grassetto già mette fine a qualunque recriminazione.
Non voleva una storia tu si, già eravate su due binari che non si sarebbero incontrati.
Che lui sia impegnato o meno non è affar tuo, tantomeno parlarne con sua moglie. cosa ci guadagni? Spirito di vendetta? E verso chi? Verso un uomo che per come racconti mai una volta ti ha illuso che il vostro rapporto fosse qualcosa di diverso.
Probabilmente hai perso la stima di te stessa ma non è certo colpevolizzando lui che la ritrovi.


----------



## Tubarao (26 Agosto 2011)

Mi è capitato di essere a capo di team di sviluppo, ed una delle prime cose che ho imparato è stata questa: verso l'esterno i propri collaboratori devono essere difesi ad oltranza, loro sono i migliori del mondo, anche quando compiono delle cappellate immani. Eventuali cazziate devono essere fatte sempre lontano da occhi indiscreti. E' la vecchia storia dei panni che vanno lavati in famiglia.
Quindi attenta a mettere in atto il tuo piano, rischi di trovarti di fronte ad un'inaspettata, ma non improbabile, solidarietò della moglie verso il proprio marito, con il risultato che farai doppiamente la figura della povera sprovveduta.


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Per quanto mi riguarda la parte in grassetto già metto fine a qualunque recriminazione.
> Non voleva una storia tu si, già eravate su due binari che non si sarebbero incontrati.
> Che lui sia impegnato o meno non è affar tuo, tantomeno parlarne con sua moglie. cosa ci guadagni? Spirito di vendetta? E verso chi? Verso un uomo che per come racconti mai una volta ti ha illuso che il vostro rapporto fosse qualcosa di diverso.
> Probabilmente hai perso la stima di te stessa ma non è certo colpevolizzando lui che la ritrovi.


post esemplare che quoto a mani basse con relativa approvazione :up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
> La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
> Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
> ...


d...d...d....diavoletta?...ma....ehi...ma sito ti?


----------



## Buscopann (26 Agosto 2011)

Aaaahhh..Queste paladine della giustizia, che prima si trombano mariti e fidanzati e poi, quando si accorgono che non possono averli tutti per sè, decidono di liberare le moglie da queste tristi sciagure. Se non ci foste voi questo mondo sarebbe ben peggiore. Peccato che non si possa reintrodurre la Santa Inquisizione, con torture e roghi annessi. 
Una volta c'erano Wonder Woman, la Stella della Senna e le Sailor Moon. Ora siete voi le mie eroine di questa nuova epoca. Grazie a voi, rivedremo la luce.

Buscopann


----------



## Amoremio (26 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aaaahhh..Queste paladine della giustizia, che prima si trombano mariti e fidanzati e poi, quando si accorgono che non possono averli tutti per sè, decidono di liberare le moglie da queste tristi sciagure. Se non ci foste voi questo mondo sarebbe ben peggiore. Peccato che non si possa reintrodurre la Santa Inquisizione, con torture e roghi annessi.
> Una volta c'erano Wonder Woman, la Stella della Senna e le Sailor Moon. Ora siete voi le mie eroine di questa nuova epoca. Grazie a voi, rivedremo la luce.
> 
> Buscopann


bèh...
però non lo sapeva 
non è mica la prima a credere di essere l'unica e scoprire di essere l'altra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
> La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
> Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
> ...


Sei una trentenne?
La tua è l'età delle badilate in faccia ^^

Il tuo rancore è dovuto al fatto che lui si è permesso di sposarsi mentre trafficava con te, senza nemmeno interpellarti a riguardo.

E comunque, mia considerazione personale, nonchè ot: a cosa serve chattare per anni senza arrivare a qualche bella e sana trombata?

Per ritrovare la serenità non ti resta che continuare la catena di Sant'Antonio, cioè trovarti uno spasimante con cui comportarti esattamente nello stesso modo: può funzionare.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Carissima, hai la mia stessa età e hai preso una bella badilata in faccia con anni persi (che valgono troppo) che ti pesano. Sai, è vero, lui ti disse  che non voleva una storia e tu per questo ti sei incapponita  per averlo, come molte donne che sono convinte di far cambiare idea, invece hai scoperto il perchè non voleva una storia, tu eri l'amante, ma non lo sapevi. Ecco, se lo avessi saputo ti avrei detto di smetterla di frignare, perchè eri colpevole quanto lui e che meritavi uno schiaffone in faccia quanto lui, ma tu non lo sapevi, lui ti ha nascosto part delle informazioni per scegliere, perchè io sono certo che se avessi saputo lo avresti lasciato perdere un coglione di tal fattura. Ma che fare? Ok, vendicati, non è bello, non è saggio, ma fallo per te stessa, fottitene degli altri, e della sofferenza che darai agli altri, impara a prenderti quello che ti serve e quello che vuoi, anche con cattiveria, mostra che non ti si può passare sopra impunemente, fallo, non ti preoccupare, ma sii sempre chiara con la mogloie di lui che tu non sapevi di lei e che credevi lui fosse libero e sii chiara nel dirlo che ti ha fatto perdere 5  anni belli di vita che potevi passare con un uomo migliore. 
Ragazza, hai la mia stessa età e forse questa vicenda ti ha messo l'autostima sotto i piedi, colpisci duramente, non temere, chi conosco che ha colpito così ci ha sempre beccato, ma solo se erano della nostra età, perchè ora non è accettabile chiudere gli occhi per  un tradimento.
Ciao ciao, mi spiace per te e per gli anni persi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Ero innamorata, forse, chi lo sa! 
E' vero non è detto che la moglie mi credi benchè sia capace di descrivere dettagli intimi. Non mi riguarda di sua moglie ok! 
>Ecco hai detto bene l'unica colpa che ho io in questa storia è il fatto di non essermi voluta bene, questo mi ha resa volutamente cieca, di qualcosa che sospettavo da sempre....gliel'ho chiesto ogni santo giorno, fino all'ultimo, fino a prima di trovare una loro foto insieme su internet se avesse qualcuna e ha detto NO!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Aaaahhh..Queste paladine della giustizia, che prima si trombano mariti e fidanzati e poi, quando si accorgono che non possono averli tutti per sè, decidono di liberare le moglie da queste tristi sciagure. Se non ci foste voi questo mondo sarebbe ben peggiore. Peccato che non si possa reintrodurre la Santa Inquisizione, con torture e roghi annessi.
> Una volta c'erano Wonder Woman, la Stella della Senna e le Sailor Moon. Ora siete voi le mie eroine di questa nuova epoca. Grazie a voi, rivedremo la luce.
> 
> Buscopann


Non capisco il tuo sarcasmo, non sono una paladina di giustizia. Ho espresso uno stato d'animo, in cui rabbia e dolore mi portano a fare certi pensieri, il tutto ovvio non necessario a liberare lei ma a punire lui.
Sono ben consapevole che trasferire il mio dolore a lei non mi darà indietro gli anni persi. Ma per far sapere a lui quanto male mi ha fatto il suo comportamento. Non voglio che viva sereno e felice, senza riflettere, senza prendere in considerazione che non si può giocare con i sentimenti altrui in questo modo.
Non mi sento paladina e non voglio fare l'eroina di nessuna saga famigliare, voglio solo trasferirgli il dolore che mi ha dato, perchè ognuno in questa storia poteva scegliere il da farsi....io di andarmene subito.
Lui di chiudere e sparire se avesse voluto.
Non di tenermi lì negando, gliel'ho chiesto ogni santo giorno per cinque anni, se era fidanzato, se era sposato ecc.....e ha negato.
Addirittura la prima volta che ho trovato il nome di lei accanto al suo, non solo non ha risposto alla mia domanda chi è D.? QUando gli ho telefonato mi ha anche detto che era una sua ex.
Ma perchè io devo passare per idiota e lui come il santo in questa storia?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> bèh...
> però non lo sapeva
> non è mica la prima a credere di essere l'unica e scoprire di essere l'altra


Anche qui, lo so che non vi sembra possibile ma io non ho mai voluto fare stronzate, tipo seguirlo o cercare i suoi amici e chiedere informazioni. Ho cercato su internet e non trovavo nulla, fino a qualche mese fa. Prima ho trovato il nome e poi finalmente una foto con ben evidenti le fedi.....
I segnali mi hanno sempre portato in quella direzione e gliel'ho chiesto non una, non due, ma miglia e centinaia di volte, ho fatto battute fino a prima di vedere quella foto, sul fatto che fosse fidanzato e ha detto no....
Mi piaceva lo volevo, devo frustarmi perchè sono stata tanto stupida da fidarmi?
A volte mi sentivo pesantissima, perchè non mi fidavo, perchè sospettavo ecc....alla fine ho avuto ragione io e avrei dovuto perseguire questo istinto.
Ma volevo che fosse lui a dirmelo e non io a doverlo seguire pedinare, per capire.
Devo essere presa per culo per non aver fato tutto ciò?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> d...d...d....diavoletta?...ma....ehi...ma sito ti?


Scusa sono lenta nel comprendere e questo messaggio non lo comprendo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

*prendimi per culo quanto vuoi ma....*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei una trentenne?
> La tua è l'età delle badilate in faccia ^^
> 
> Il tuo rancore è dovuto al fatto che lui si è permesso di sposarsi mentre trafficava con te, senza nemmeno interpellarti a riguardo.
> ...


Questa cosa dell'età e della badilate anche non la capisco.
Il mio rancore è dovuto al fatto che si è sposato senza chiedermi il permesso???
Io sarò anche deficiente e non in grado di esprimere un pensiero forse....ma non mi sembra di aver scritto questo.
Ovvio che non doveva chiedermi niente, nè tanto meno permessi per vivere la sua vita. Volevo solo che che mi scrivesse una mail, un sms qualunque cosa, in cui mi spiegasse la sua situazione. E' chiedere troppo? E' chiedere il permesso a me di sposarsi???


Quando LUI voleva vedermi e io gli dicevo che volevo di più, mi avrebbe dovuto dire la verità!!!! Questo volevo, non che mi chiedesse il permesso di sposarsi.....
Sono venuta qui con la speranza di potermi sfogare e trovare esperienze simili, non per essere presa gratuitamente per culo, trattandomi come una bimba ferita che pretende chissà cosa.
Pretendevo la verità è sbagliato????


Quanto alle chattate, non sono una puttana o disperata al punto da dover cercare scopate fortuite su internet. Per mia fortuna sono abbastanza bella da non aver bisogno di chattare per trombare, mi basterebbe uscire di casa e chiedere la primo che passa se ha voglia e sono sicura che non ci penserebbe 2 volte!
Poichè però non sono interessata a trombate fortuite, l'unico motivo per chattavo era passare tempo chiacchierando. Potrà sembrarti assurdo ma ti assicuro che ho trovato persone che per anni hanno parlato con me senza la necessità di vedermi o telefonarmi e che quando ho incontrato, sono stati amici e sono restati tali, senza trombare....
Esistono anche se raramente, persone che hanno ancora valori e che possono apprezzare il prossimo, senza necessariamente considerarlo un oggetto sessuale.


Infine, sono una persona che ha avuto migliaia di spasimanti ma ero interessata a una sola persona, non ho interesse a illudere nessuno, nè tantomeno a far soffrire qualcuno.
Sono qui a lamentarmi, perchè non mi capacito di come le persone siano in grado di usare altre persone, di giocare con i sentimenti e farlo senza scrupoli nè verso me, nè verso le donne che teoricamente amano e poi io dovrei fare lo stesso a qualcun'altro????
Ieri scrivevo in un altro forum....che sono aliena e queste vostre risposte mi confermano che io vivo fuori dal mondo.
Io vivo in un mondo, dove, AMORE, RISPETTO, VERTA', ONESTA', sono ancora valori, in cui credo e che per prima porto avanti.
Posso essere una stupida sciocca con il prosciutto sugli occhi per voi, una che non ama se stessa, potete offendermi come meglio credete....
Io penso di essere solo una donna con dei valori, che ha voluto credere a una persona che gli piaceva e con cui sperava di costruire una storia anche se lui ha sempre sempre detto e dimostrato il contrario.....ho voluto fidarmi di lui e credere che fosse libero. Perchè io non avrei mai e non farò mai una cosa così al mio prossimo!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Cara diavoletta, lui oltretutto ti ha mentito, vai con Dio, fallle sapere chi è suo marito, che tu eri l'amante e non sapevi di esserlo, anzi, che lui ha sempre negato di essere o sposato o fidanzato, dille che quando hai scoperto tutto hai cappito di aver perso 5 anni dietro ad uno stronzo...e che probabilmente lei stessa ha perso deglli anni dietro ad  uno che non diceva la verità. Ti offenderà cara, ti offenderà eccome la sua moglie, ma poi...poi...poi lui la pagherà cara, perchè nessuno accusa il colpo senza fare nulla, avrà un inferno in casa e forse un divorzio per addebito. 
Non fare in modo di fare finta di andare avanti e sentirti una merda che ha subito tutto e lui no, spala la merda che gli devi addosso a lui, se la merita.
Auguri.


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io penso di essere solo una donna con dei valori, che ha voluto credere a una persona che gli piaceva e con cui sperava di costruire una storia anche se lui ha sempre sempre detto e dimostrato il contrario.....ho voluto fidarmi di lui e credere che fosse libero. Perchè io non avrei mai e non farò mai una cosa così al mio prossimo!


Cara, questo dice di te che sei una bella persona e purtroppo chi non è pari a te avrà sempre cattivi peensieri sui tuoi motivi. Io come te pensavo che certe cose non si fanno, che bisogna avere rispetto delle persone e che bisogna saper sia dare che ricevere nella vita, ho dato tanto e nel momento del bisogno, chi oltretutto aveva responsabilità del mio male, mi ha sbeffeggiato e minacciato...3 anni con quella persona e 2 persi in qualcosa  che non era depressione, ma che era nichilismo vero e proprio, cercando di morire per non vivere in questa  fogna di mondo dove chi sfrutta il prossimo è un figo da paura.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Per quanto mi riguarda la parte in grassetto già mette fine a qualunque recriminazione.
> *Non voleva una storia tu si, già eravate su due binari che non si sarebbero incontrati.*
> Che lui sia impegnato o meno non è affar tuo, tantomeno parlarne con sua moglie. cosa ci guadagni? Spirito di vendetta? E verso chi? Verso un uomo che per come racconti mai una volta ti ha illuso che il vostro rapporto fosse qualcosa di diverso.
> Probabilmente hai perso la stima di te stessa ma non è certo colpevolizzando lui che la ritrovi.


Eravamo su binari diversi si è vero, ribadisco fino alla fine e anche per riallacciarmi alla tua frase che dovevo andarmene io se mi fossi voluta bene...ma c'è sempre un ma...
Io ero fragile, ero disperata, ero bisognosa di affetto, pensa quello che vuoi come vuoi non mi interessa....di fatto non sono stata in grado e non ho avuto la forza di volermi bene. Quindi questo giustifica LUI per aver "usato" la mia incapacità di volermi bene di farsi un giro ogni tanto????
Non devo lamentarmi, perchè una persona lucida, rispetto a me, voleva solo una storia fuori dal menage familiare? Questo lo giustifica di aver negato fino alla fine di essere sposato o fidanzato????

Non era affar mio che fosse impegnato?? Ma cosa pensi che io faccio la prostituta???Io sono stata lì, perchè volevo qualcosa di più, lui no, perchè non doveva semplicemente dirmi cosa glielo impediva???
Ora che gli uomini tradiscono e il mondo è pieno Ok, ma caspita posso scegliere di fare l'amate o no??? Avrò almeno il diritto di qualcosa io o solo di accettare di essere stata presa per culo???
Scusate! Ma se permettete io volevo poterlo scegliere di essere l'altra e non dovermici ritrovare.
Perchè non posso meritarmi almeno il rispetto di essere stata una persona seria e buona che aveva il diritto di sapere come stavano?
Io potevo capire queste risposte se vi avessi detto che ero l'amante consapevole di un ragazzo e allora non c'era storia.
Ma mi trattate tutti, come se lui fosse stato sincero e io adesso mi lamento inutilmente....
Tutte le volte che gli ho chiesto di più....non gli ho chiesto scegli o me o tua moglie...ohhhhhh
Gli ho detto che volevo di più perchè io ignoravo che avesse la moglie.
Ma di che parliamo???
Di lui che mi cerca e mi chiede di vederci quando volevo io e parliamo di aprile 2010 e lui presumibilmente si è sposato tra il 2009 e 2010....e io che prima di accettare gli ribadisco per l'ennesima volta cosa volevo e lui consapevole mi dice si e mi porta pure il regalo di compleanno???
Parliamo di uno che quando capisce che mi interessa un altro...settembre 2010, che mi telefona tutti i giorni se ne viene con me fuori città, fa l'amore perchè vuole darmi qualcosa in più....
Ma di che pensate che stia parlando di un SANTO????
Pensate che sia una pazza che si sia illusa da sola?
E forse mi sono illusa....ma per cinque anni, tu sposato ti fai 200 km per riaccompagnare a casa una che è solo amica?


----------



## Buscopann (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non capisco il tuo sarcasmo, non sono una paladina di giustizia. Ho espresso uno stato d'animo, in cui rabbia e dolore mi portano a fare certi pensieri, il tutto ovvio non necessario a liberare lei ma a punire lui.
> Sono ben consapevole che trasferire il mio dolore a lei non mi darà indietro gli anni persi. Ma per far sapere a lui quanto male mi ha fatto il suo comportamento. Non voglio che viva sereno e felice, senza riflettere, senza prendere in considerazione che non si può giocare con i sentimenti altrui in questo modo.
> Non mi sento paladina e non voglio fare l'eroina di nessuna saga famigliare, voglio solo trasferirgli il dolore che mi ha dato, perchè ognuno in questa storia poteva scegliere il da farsi....io di andarmene subito.
> Lui di chiudere e sparire se avesse voluto.
> ...


Partendo dal presupposto che in questa storia tu sei chiaramente vittima e lui carnefice, la vendetta è la cosa più stupida che si possa mettere in atto per alleviare le proprie sofferenze. E' stupida perché non dà alcun sollievo, anzi rischia di essere un boomerang. E' ancora più stupida quando coinvolge persone che in tutta questa storia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla come sua moglie. 
Vuoi dimostrare di essere migliore di lui? Dimenticalo e non cedere alla tentazione di rispondere alle sue telefonate, sms o eventuali mail. Le esperienze negative e le sofferenza servono per farci crescere. Seminando vento, raccoglierai solo tempesta.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Io invece non concordo con Buscopann e visto che secondo me solo gli struzzi ignorano e tali animali non sono considerati il massimo, preferisco sfidare di petto le situazioni. Semplicemente la cosa che fa più  male quando una persona mente è laa facciata che quella peersona dà agòli altri di se stessa, una facciata solitamente irreprensibile ma che la vittima ha il potere di distruggere...e questi ci vivono sperando che le loro vittime stiano zitte. Un poco come gli stupratori che la fanno franca, solo perchè sono poche le donne che denunciano uno stupro da chi magari conoscevano, o almeno non poche, ma non tutte, conviene fare in questi casi i superiori e prenderlo in culo? NO! Sono dell'idea che chi sbaglia deve imparare ad essere coperto di merda e non di comoda e piacevole indifferenza.
Perchè dico questo? perchè la mia ex urlandomi dietro mi disse "Potevi reagire come tutti? Potevi mandarmi a quel paese con l'indifferenza? Avrei veramente gradito che tu ti fossi levato dai coglioni senza dire nulla!", riprova che la indifferenza non è l'arma dei forti, ma di chi vuole vivere comodamente.
Cara Diavoletta, che dirti, forse farai del male a quella moglie, ma da due volte tradito, la prima volta che mi capitò fu il mio migliore amico a dirmi tutto, ci sonos tato male ma mi ha liberato da una stronza.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, hai la mia stessa età e hai preso una bella badilata in faccia con anni persi (che valgono troppo) che ti pesano. Sai, è vero, lui ti disse  che non voleva una storia e tu per questo ti sei incapponita  per averlo, come molte donne che sono convinte di far cambiare idea, invece hai scoperto il perchè non voleva una storia, tu eri l'amante, ma non lo sapevi. Ecco, se lo avessi saputo ti avrei detto di smetterla di frignare, perchè eri colpevole quanto lui e che meritavi uno schiaffone in faccia quanto lui, ma tu non lo sapevi, lui ti ha nascosto part delle informazioni per scegliere, perchè io sono certo che se avessi saputo lo avresti lasciato perdere un coglione di tal fattura. Ma che fare? Ok, vendicati, non è bello, non è saggio, ma fallo per te stessa, fottitene degli altri, e della sofferenza che darai agli altri, impara a prenderti quello che ti serve e quello che vuoi, anche con cattiveria, mostra che non ti si può passare sopra impunemente, fallo, non ti preoccupare, ma sii sempre chiara con la mogloie di lui che tu non sapevi di lei e che credevi lui fosse libero e sii chiara nel dirlo che ti ha fatto perdere 5  anni belli di vita che potevi passare con un uomo migliore.
> Ragazza, hai la mia stessa età e forse questa vicenda ti ha messo l'autostima sotto i piedi, colpisci duramente, non temere, chi conosco che ha colpito così ci ha sempre beccato, ma solo se erano della nostra età, perchè ora non è accettabile chiudere gli occhi per  un tradimento.
> Ciao ciao, mi spiace per te e per gli anni persi.


Rispondo anche a te, prima che in pvt in pubblico. E' vero il tuo messaggio forse è l'unico "buono". Appena letto ho pensato che tu sia l'unico ad aver capito il mio stato d'animo, più che buono! E capisco anche il perchè.
Meno male infine che hai capito che il mio frignare sia dovuto solo al fatto che non mi capacito di come io sia stata tanto sciocca e lui tanto bravo a nascondere una cosa così importante.
Meno male che come ho scritto a qualcuno prima, avrei capito certi commenti se io fossi stata lo'amante consapevole di esserlo.
Il problema nasce lì che io lo credevo un uomo libero o meglio mi volevo fidare, perchè pensavo io di esagerare ed esasperare le cose.
La mia rabbia o frustrazione infatti viene dal non poter essere stata libera di scegliere.
Se lui me lo avesse detto 5 anni fa il motivo per cui non voleva una storia o comunque che era impegnato io non stavo qui a lagnarmi.
Io ho tralasciato i dettagli per non essere troppo lunga, del resto la mia speranza era di poter trovare qui persone che avessero vissuto una stessa esperienza e sapere come  si fossero comportate loro.
Non un processo a me per la mia stupidità.
Evidentemente la prossima volta devo sottolineare il focus della discussione, così le persone forse capiranno!
Il punto è che purtroppo a causa di uno modo di essere e comportarmi, sempre per questa scarsa autostima che avevo e che ignoravo fino a quando non ho conosciuto lui, che ha tirato fuori tutta la mia insicurezza, ho iniziato da subito a sbagliare...
Da quella prima telefonata in cui ero arrabbiata perchè non si fosse fatto sentire, lì lui ha subito capito che io volevo una storia e non appena ci siamo rivisti ha messo subito in chiaro, senza il bisogno di dirmi il motivo. E passi anche questo! Ma 5 anni? Vi rendete conto di quanti siano cinque anni? Ora mi dicono se pretendevo il permesso di farlo sposare....
Se una persona per 5 anni ti rompe le scatole ogno santo giorno, con immensi infiniti pipponi ma voi, non l'avreste mandata a quel paese dicendogli, sono sposato non rompere le scatole????
Io questo vorrei capire!
Perchè mi ha sopportato, accontentato, aiutato, si è dovuto impegnare a riaccompagnarmi a casa farsi 200 km, i regali, le cene, per vedermi, quando era in teoria felicemente fidanzato, prima e sposato poi????
Che doveva farsene di me? Non poteva trovare una donna meno rompiballe a Roma? Se fossi stata una scopata, non poteva trovarsi una prostituta? In fondo tra autostrada, gasolio e cena, non faceva prima a parità di costo???
Vi rendete conto che lui, si collegava tutti i santi giorni su msn per leggermi mentre lavorava i miei continui lamenti. Ogni giorno gli ho chiesto se era sposato o fidanzato, che volevo di più ecc...
Gli ho rotto le palle all'infinito e lui fino a ieri ha avuto la voglia di vedermi, di sentirmi.
Lo scorso 14 agosto mi ha telefonato lui si sua iniziativa.
Dopo una delle tante infinite liti, non ci sentivamo da gg, perchè ha sentito la necessità di dovermi mandare un sms per sapere come era andata la mia discussione di tesi?
Io avrò pure il prosciutto sugli occhi, sarò pure stupida e senza autostima ma non ho fatto tutto da sola...
E penso che mi spettava il diritto di poter scegliere se essere o meno la sua amante...
Non frigno perchè sono una bambina, frigno perchè mi sento ferita, perchè ho voluto bene e dato fiducia a qualcuno e perchè io sono stata onesta. Cazzo! Io meritavo la verità, per la persona che sono e sono stata con lui!


----------



## Buscopann (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Rispondo anche a te, prima che in pvt in pubblico. *E' vero il tuo messaggio forse è l'unico "buono". Appena letto ho pensato che tu sia l'unico ad aver capito il mio stato d'animo, più che buono! *E capisco anche il perchè.
> Meno male infine che hai capito che il mio frignare sia dovuto solo al fatto che non mi capacito di come io sia stata tanto sciocca e lui tanto bravo a nascondere una cosa così importante.
> Meno male che come ho scritto a qualcuno prima, avrei capito certi commenti se io fossi stata lo'amante consapevole di esserlo.
> Il problema nasce lì che io lo credevo un uomo libero o meglio mi volevo fidare, perchè pensavo io di esagerare ed esasperare le cose.
> ...


Lui non è l'unico ad aver capito il tuo stato d'animo. Lui è semplicemente l'unico che ti incoraggia a fare quello che tu vorresti fare. Come molti, sei entrata qui sperando di ottenere il "salvacondotto" per mettere in pratica la tua vendetta. Purtroppo le risposte non sono state quelle che ti aspettavi. Ma non pensare che qui nessuno ti capisca a parte Daniele.

Buscopann


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

In effetti io non sono l'unico che ti capisce, ma capisco bene il tuo stato d'animo e anche il pensiero "allora era tutto falso!" e la domanda sul tutto falso segue l'affermazione" chi è lui per essersi permesso di usare le mie debolezze e farmi perdere 5 preziosi anni? Io che non sono e mai avrei voluto essere una amante, io che potevo avere di più, io che ho provato ad avere di più ma lui mi ha sempre usato il suo ascendente su di me?" Sai Diavoletta, l'ascendente della mia ex su di me erano le mie confessioni sulla mia vita ed i sentimenti riguardanto la morte di mio padre, cose che manco mia madre sapeva, lei ha usato il tutto per rabbonirmi nel momento in cui potevo davvero essere pericoloso...e quando ero ormai incapace di ledere lei si è divertita nel cercare di sfruttare le mie debolezze per fare in modo di farmi uccidere. Lo sapeva, ne era conscia e lo ha fatto e sulla sua malafede ho sempre avuto delle prove. 
Vedi, questi si chiamano manipolatori, e la cosa orribile è che se ci vai a parlare quando è finita quella magia, li scoprirai privi di ogni emozione verso di te...come se fossi carne da macello.
Davolessa, io dico solo che la tua autostima vale più  di lui e di sua moglie.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lui non è l'unico ad aver capito il tuo stato d'animo. Lui è semplicemente l'unico che ti incoraggia a fare quello che tu vorresti fare. Come molti, sei entrata qui sperando di ottenere il "salvacondotto" per mettere in pratica la tua vendetta. Purtroppo le risposte non sono state quelle che ti aspettavi. Ma non pensare che qui nessuno ti capisca a parte Daniele.
> 
> Buscopann


Io non voglio qualcuno che mi dica cosa fare, ho chiesto voi cosa fareste e di raccontarmi storie analoghe alle mie e come gli altri hanno reagito a quelle situazioni.
Non ho preferito lui perchè mi ha detto di fare quello che sentivo...non ho aspettato che qualcuno mi assecondasse.
Ho già ieri aperto un post sul suo sito e stamattina commentato la sua foto con lei.
Quindi ho già agito secondo il mio stato d'animo.
Per pentirmi un minuto dopo, perchè mi sono resa conto che così passerò solo per quella rifiutata e che quindi fa la pazza....
Le risposte non sono state quelle che mi aspettavo, perchè io ho chiesto altro, io ho chiesto voi cosa fareste? O di raccontarmi storie analoghe se ce ne fossero state....

Continuo a non spiegarmi bene, evidentemente!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lui non è l'unico ad aver capito il tuo stato d'animo. Lui è semplicemente l'unico che ti incoraggia a fare quello che tu vorresti fare. Come molti, sei entrata qui sperando di ottenere il "salvacondotto" per mettere in pratica la tua vendetta. Purtroppo le risposte non sono state quelle che ti aspettavi. Ma non pensare che qui nessuno ti capisca a parte Daniele.
> 
> Buscopann




Ti riporto qui quello che avevo scritto e te lo evidenzio!!!!Magari entro sera forse mi capirai!


*Ho passato la notte in bianco e mi chiedo che devo fare???Chiudo e ricompongo i puzzle della mia vita o cerco lei e le racconto tutto???*
In questa prima parte il simbolo ???? pone una domanda, specificando che avevo passato la notte in bianco e chiedendo a me stessa che faccio??? Faccio così o faccio cosà???? PUNTO PRIMO!
*Perchè io ho scoperto dopo anni chi è ma lei, devo lasciarla al suo destino e aspettare che lo scopra da sola? Perchè lui sono sicura la tradirà ancora se non sarò io sarà qualcun'altra.....*
Altro ? altra domanda! e chiedo a VOI la lascio al suo destino e che lo scopra da sola, perchè ho le prove che tanto lui prima o poi lo farà di nuovo... o la metto in guardia io???? PUNTO DUE
*Passo dal volerlo mettere alla pubblica gogna davanti tutti i suoi conoscenti e parenti a desistere da fare stronzate per evitare inutili problemi per me....*
Altra riflessione su come il mio stato d'animo passi da pensieri "cattivi" a riflessioni più sensate PUNTO TRE
*Se avete vissuto esperienze simili, qualcuno mi racconta cosa avete fatto per ritrovare la serenità?*
Infine ho posto questa domanda




Ora, io mi aspettavo risposte tipo...a me è capitato questo o quello, mi sono comportato così perchè....ecc.
Non risposte tipo, doveva chiederti il permesso di sposarsi???
Dov'è che chiedo questo IO????
Se avessi scritto: voglio vendicarmi e dirò tutto alla moglie.....allora potevo pure capire, la tua risposta, la fatto che ho privilegiato l'unico che mi incoraggiava a fare questa cosa.
Dal momento che io non espresso un'unica soluzione al problema, ancora una volta la tua risposta non la comprendo!!!!
Leggimi meglio o chiedi spiegazioni se mi esprimo male, scrivendo, magari scoprirai che non sono totalmente idiota!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Io sono convinto che la pubblica gogna sia la più grande beffa per questi invertebrati che nutrono la prorpia autostima sfruttando le debolezze altrui, per me devi metterlo alla pubblica gogna, che si vergogni per chi è davvero e non per la facciata falsa che dimostra a tutti.  Piccola soddisfazione che non farà cadere te, ma solo lui.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In effetti io non sono l'unico che ti capisce, ma capisco bene il tuo stato d'animo e anche il pensiero "allora era tutto falso!" e la domanda sul tutto falso segue l'affermazione" chi è lui per essersi permesso di usare le mie debolezze e farmi perdere 5 preziosi anni? Io che non sono e mai avrei voluto essere una amante, io che potevo avere di più, io che ho provato ad avere di più ma lui mi ha sempre usato il suo ascendente su di me?" Sai Diavoletta, l'ascendente della mia ex su di me erano le mie confessioni sulla mia vita ed i sentimenti riguardanto la morte di mio padre, cose che manco mia madre sapeva, lei ha usato il tutto per rabbonirmi nel momento in cui potevo davvero essere pericoloso...e quando ero ormai incapace di ledere lei si è divertita nel cercare di sfruttare le mie debolezze per fare in modo di farmi uccidere. Lo sapeva, ne era conscia e lo ha fatto e sulla sua malafede ho sempre avuto delle prove.
> Vedi, questi si chiamano manipolatori, e la cosa orribile è che se ci vai a parlare quando è finita quella magia, li scoprirai privi di ogni emozione verso di te...come se fossi carne da macello.
> Davolessa, io dico solo che la tua autostima vale più  di lui e di sua moglie.


Si è vero la mia autostima vale di più, infatti mi sono pentita di aver commentato la foto di loro due, purtroppo ho fatto il danno ormai, ho provato anche a cancellare ma non ci sono riuscita....
Mi dispiace per me, ieri sono passata da fare azioni inconsulte a pentirmi il minuto dopo e cercare di recuperare, lì dove ho potuto ho lasciato perdere la vendetta, perchè conscia che come non serva a nulla ormai. Che ogni minuto che passo a pensare a lui è un ulteriore minuto perso nella mia vita, in cui posso pensare a me stessa e alla mia vita...
Ma ahimè, in quei cinque minuti in cui i pensieri tornano lì perdo il controllo e l'istinto di vendetta prevale! 
Ormai lì dove ho fatto il danno, amen!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

In quei 5 minuti agisci e poi fottitene, starai meglio,scusa ti vengono dei sensi di colpa per lui? Pensi che lei non si meriti di soffrire? ma sai, se lui continuasse così lei lo scoprirà di certo ed è meglio ora che tra 5 anni. Non ti sentire in colpa di nulla, finchè non dirai bugie e tutto quello che dirai sarà pura verità nessuno può dirti nulla, ma mi raccomando, il voler strafare con bugie è sempre dietro l'angolo, lì bisogna essere forti e fermarsi.


----------



## Ospite2 (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ti riporto qui quello che avevo scritto e te lo evidenzio!!!!Magari entro sera forse mi capirai!
> 
> 
> *Ho passato la notte in bianco e mi chiedo che devo fare???Chiudo e ricompongo i puzzle della mia vita o cerco lei e le racconto tutto???*
> ...


Quello che stai vivendo passerà.
Tu avrai altre storie e forse una storia una storia bella e importante.
Ma le cose che hai vissuto le ricorderai.
Vuoi ricordare di aver fatto cose che non avresti voglia di raccontare a chi ti amerà?


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

Ospite, io mi vergogno di raccontare alla mia donna di essere stato con una stronza e che credendo in uno sbaglio e nella buona fede non mi sono vendicato neppure un poco, la mia donna non gradirebbe un comportamento che io stesso definirei prono.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> In quei 5 minuti agisci e poi fottitene, starai meglio,scusa ti vengono dei *sensi di colpa per lui?* Pensi che lei non si meriti di soffrire? ma sai, se lui continuasse così lei lo scoprirà di certo ed è meglio ora che tra 5 anni. Non ti sentire in colpa di nulla, finchè non dirai bugie e tutto quello che dirai sarà pura verità nessuno può dirti nulla, ma mi raccomando, il voler strafare con bugie è sempre dietro l'angolo, lì bisogna essere forti e fermarsi.


Sensi di colpa per lui??? Assolutamente no, io sono il frutto delle sue bugie.
No mi dispiace solo per il discorso che hanno fatto in tanti, che non serve farsi il sangue amaro e neanche vendicarsi, serve ripartire da se stessi.
Mi spiace per me, perchè passerò per la povera ragazza rifiutata che non si è rassegnata e quindi si vendica.
Anche se un libro che sto leggendo adesso, consigliatomi dalla psicologa che mi seguiva, dice che uno dovrebbe fregarsene di quello che pensano gli altri e agire secondo quello che ognuno di noi vuole fare in quel momento.
Certo che io ho la verità e le prove, di quello che dico. Dai messaggini di lui alle mie amiche che lo hanno conosciuto, a dettagli intimi che posso aver visto solo in un modo....non essendo il suo medico curante!L'unica cosa di cui non ho paura è dimostrare ciò che affermo, proprio perchè io questa storia non l'ho inventa nè vissuta da sola e lui era con me!
io ricordo ogni data e ogni dettaglio di quando ci siamo visti.
Mi spiace solo per me, perchè sono io che ho voluto perdere cinque anni di vita in questo modo, per una qualche paura che ignoro ho preferito soffrire e farmi prendere in giro, piuttosto che volermi bene!
A volte penso che questa lunga lezione di vita, sia stata necessaria, che non tutto il male viene per nuocere, perchè mi ha permesso di mettermi in discussione di capire che io valevo di più, che non devo sentirmi inferiore ecc...
E' stata una brutta e difficile storia, sofferente ma essenziale per la mia crescita!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

P.S. mi dispiace soprattutto per me, perchè ogni minuto che passo qui ad analizzare questa situazione a provare odio e vendetta, sono ulteriori minuti che sottraggo alla mia vita e che dedico invece dando importanza a lui.
Perchè ho pensato anche, come dici tu che io ho perso linfa vitale a suo favore, nutrendo il suo ego mentre sminuivo il mio....eh si che ci ho pensato!


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

La tua psicologa ha ragione, una persona deve fare quel che si sente di fare e fanculo il mondo in queste cose, ogni persona reagisce a suo modo e in assurdo tutte le reazioni sono giuste, perchè dipendenti dalla persona stessa. Io dovetti reagire come volevqa il mio migliore amico e suo padre (il mio padrino), perchè loro dicevano di sapere cosa avrebbe fatto bene a me...li ho odiati per 2 anni, perchè vista da  fuori una azione potrà non risolvere la cosa, ma è anche vero che i problemi sono dentro di noi e non fuori, se il nostro animo ha bisogno di qualcosa perchè dobbiamo privarcene se siamo dalla parte del giusto? Per far bella figura con i benpensati? Diavoletta, qualsiasi cosa potrai decidere, fallo solo per il tuo bene e non per quello che l'altra gente (che tra parentesi non conosci) penserà di te, sai che mi frega a me di cosa possa pensare chi non mi conosce!!! Non pensare sempre "Oddio, cosa penserà la gente, perchè il più delle volte chi non ti conosce...ti ignora" .


----------



## Daniele (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> P.S. mi dispiace soprattutto per me, perchè ogni minuto che passo qui ad analizzare questa situazione a provare odio e vendetta, sono ulteriori minuti che sottraggo alla mia vita e che dedico invece dando importanza a lui.
> Perchè ho pensato anche, come dici tu che io ho perso linfa vitale a suo favore, nutrendo il suo ego mentre sminuivo il mio....eh si che ci ho pensato!


Se gli svuoti il suo ego non rimepirai il tuo, ma ci andrai vicino!!! Pensatelo piccolo piccolo subire i marosi di chi si incazza con lui, pensatelo bene!!! Altro chè gande uomo, ma grande coniglio. E' una piccola soddisfazione della vita per cancellare poi ricordi inutili e stupidamente dolorosi.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Quello che stai vivendo passerà.
> Tu avrai altre storie e forse una storia una storia bella e importante.
> Ma le cose che hai vissuto le ricorderai.
> Vuoi ricordare di aver fatto cose che non avresti voglia di raccontare a chi ti amerà?


No non voglio raccontare cose poco piacevoli a chi avrà voglia di conoscermi e innamorarsi veramente di me. Non dico che sono fiera delle mie azioni, mi dispiace moltissimo. E come dice qualcuno che mi vuole bene, è solo tempo perso ad avvelenare la mia anima. Tempo ulteriore che perdo per ricominciare a vivere e pensare a me.
Ci sono già cose di cui non vado fiera ma tutta questa storia è qualcosa di non sono fiera, quindi non dovrei neanche raccontare questi cinque anni di vita a chi amerà? 
Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è che chi ti ama veramente, ti ama per come sei e soprattutto per i difetti che hai. Spero di essere qualcosa di più come donna, di una persona che nella sofferenza si è trasformata in psicopatica....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (27 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se gli svuoti il suo ego non rimepirai il tuo, ma ci andrai vicino!!! Pensatelo piccolo piccolo subire i marosi di chi si incazza con lui, pensatelo bene!!! Altro chè gande uomo, ma grande coniglio. E' una piccola soddisfazione della vita per cancellare poi ricordi inutili e stupidamente dolorosi.


 caro Daniele ho pensato anche a questo, il motivo per cui ieri ho aperto un post sul suo sito, e stavo per mandare messaggi pvt a tutti i suoi amici aveva questo scopo...
Sapevo che una cosa come questa lo avrebbe fatto incazzare, oltre che svelare la sua vera immagine! Ho pensato di tutto. Ho immaginato anche sua moglie come me. Una donna che crede a lui e lo perdona sempre ma che vivrà con il dubbio, con la perenne paura che possa tradirla di nuovo e quindi non avrà più serenità. Volevo trasferire alla loro vita "felice", quello che io ho provato in cinque anni...
Ho avuto il cervello pieno di pensieri che si affollavano, in questi cinque anni,ma voglio sperare che DIO provvederà per me.
In questo voglio credere, che la vita gli renderà pan per focaccia senza che io sminuisca me stessa, questo voglio sperare che chi di spada ha ferito perirà prima o poi.
Me lo auguro vivamente!


----------



## Luigi III (27 Agosto 2011)

Non sono d'accordo con i siluri che ti hanno sparato gli altri; al contrario, farei esattamente quel che hai pensato: svelerei alla neosignora che pezzo di m. è suo marito. Per te può essere una vendetta, per lei sarà la salvezza.


----------



## Dragonfly (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non capisco il tuo sarcasmo, non sono una paladina di giustizia. Ho espresso uno stato d'animo, in cui rabbia e dolore mi portano a fare certi pensieri, il tutto ovvio non necessario a liberare lei ma a punire lui.
> Sono ben consapevole che trasferire il mio dolore a lei non mi darà indietro gli anni persi. Ma per far sapere a lui quanto male mi ha fatto il suo comportamento. Non voglio che viva sereno e felice, senza riflettere, senza prendere in considerazione che non si può giocare con i sentimenti altrui in questo modo.
> Non mi sento paladina e non voglio fare l'eroina di nessuna saga famigliare, voglio solo trasferirgli il dolore che mi ha dato, perchè ognuno in questa storia poteva scegliere il da farsi....io di andarmene subito.
> Lui di chiudere e sparire se avesse voluto.
> ...


Io non sarei per la vendetta in generale. Ma visto il modo in cui si e' comportato e tutte le bugie che ti ha raccontato, credo che 
farei una bella letterina alla moglie con i dettagli che la possono rendere credibile (se hai foto tanto meglio). Poi se lei vuole ci 
crede e lo affronta altrimenti si metterà il paraocchi come hai fatto tu. Ma se lo farà almeno saprà che suo marito non e' una 
persona così limpida. Se io fossi una moglie vorrei saperlo, mi faresti un favore. Tanto il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio.


----------



## Eliade (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
> La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
> Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
> ...


Non riesco a capire...tu sei sconvolta perché due anni fa questo si è sposato? E ti chiedi se sia il caso di ergerti a paladina della giustizia? 
 Dopo 5 anni ti poni questi problemi...te li dovevi porre quando lui ti ha detto chiaramente che non voleva una storia con te. Sei stata la scopata occasionale in questi 5 anni, cosa ti aspettavi da lui?
Sei stata l'artefice dei tuoi guai...guardati dentro e ricomponi i puzzle della tua vita, senza di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei una trentenne?
> La tua è l'età delle badilate in faccia ^^
> 
> Il tuo rancore è dovuto al fatto che lui si è permesso di sposarsi mentre trafficava con te, senza nemmeno interpellarti a riguardo.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...la solita...AHAHAHAHAHA...a sto giro te dedico una canzon...AHAHAHAAH


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusa sono lenta nel comprendere e questo messaggio non lo comprendo!


Tranquilla ti ho scambiata per una mia carissima amica...ma poi leggendo...ho capito che non eri lei, ma la tua storia è molto simile...e lei mi ha sempre chiamato diavoletto...insomma...capiscimi ( anche se non ci riesce nessuno)...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Questa cosa dell'età e della badilate anche non la capisco.
> Il mio rancore è dovuto al fatto che si è sposato senza chiedermi il permesso???
> Io sarò anche deficiente e non in grado di esprimere un pensiero forse....ma non mi sembra di aver scritto questo.
> Ovvio che non doveva chiedermi niente, nè tanto meno permessi per vivere la sua vita. Volevo solo che che mi scrivesse una mail, un sms qualunque cosa, in cui mi spiegasse la sua situazione. E' chiedere troppo? E' chiedere il permesso a me di sposarsi???
> ...


La Contessa ti sta solo dicendo...che sei iniziata...
E' il suo modo per dirti, benvenuta nel nostro pianeta donne.
In cui lotteremo contro i maschi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che in questa storia tu sei chiaramente vittima e lui carnefice, la vendetta è la cosa più stupida che si possa mettere in atto per alleviare le proprie sofferenze. E' stupida perché non dà alcun sollievo, anzi rischia di essere un boomerang. E' ancora più stupida quando coinvolge persone che in tutta questa storia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla come sua moglie.
> Vuoi dimostrare di essere migliore di lui? Dimenticalo e non cedere alla tentazione di rispondere alle sue telefonate, sms o eventuali mail. Le esperienze negative e le sofferenza servono per farci crescere. Seminando vento, raccoglierai solo tempesta.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo me lo bloggo..


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non voglio qualcuno che mi dica cosa fare, ho chiesto voi cosa fareste e di raccontarmi storie analoghe alle mie e come gli altri hanno reagito a quelle situazioni.
> Non ho preferito lui perchè mi ha detto di fare quello che sentivo...non ho aspettato che qualcuno mi assecondasse.
> Ho già ieri aperto un post sul suo sito e stamattina commentato la sua foto con lei.
> Quindi ho già agito secondo il mio stato d'animo.
> ...


Mah...
Come reagire?
In questi casi, meglio accusare il colpo e amen.
Lui tanto non può risarcirti...


----------



## Ospite2 (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No non voglio raccontare cose poco piacevoli a chi avrà voglia di conoscermi e innamorarsi veramente di me. Non dico che sono fiera delle mie azioni, mi dispiace moltissimo. E come dice qualcuno che mi vuole bene, è solo tempo perso ad avvelenare la mia anima. Tempo ulteriore che perdo per ricominciare a vivere e pensare a me.
> Ci sono già cose di cui non vado fiera ma tutta questa storia è qualcosa di non sono fiera, quindi non dovrei neanche raccontare questi cinque anni di vita a chi amerà?
> Se c'è una cosa che ho imparato è che chi ti ama veramente, ti ama per come sei e soprattutto per i difetti che hai. Spero di essere qualcosa di più come donna, di una persona che nella sofferenza si è trasformata in psicopatica....


Sei tu che hai interpretato quello che ho scritto come un invito a non fare nulla.
Io ti ho scritto solo di non fare qualcosa che non vorresti raccontare.
Tu potresti non voler raccontare di aver informato la moglie oppure il contrario. Sei tu che devi decidere cosa consideri giusto. Sei tu che devi scegliere quello che ti farà sentire orgogliosa di come sei uscita da questa storia.
Anche perché non puoi sapere cosa vorrebbero le altre persone coinvolte: la moglie, ma anche lui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eravamo su binari diversi si è vero, ribadisco fino alla fine e anche per riallacciarmi alla tua frase che dovevo andarmene io se mi fossi voluta bene...ma c'è sempre un ma...
> Io ero fragile, ero disperata, ero bisognosa di affetto, pensa quello che vuoi come vuoi non mi interessa....di fatto non sono stata in grado e non ho avuto la forza di volermi bene. Quindi questo giustifica LUI per aver "usato" la mia incapacità di volermi bene di farsi un giro ogni tanto????
> Non devo lamentarmi, perchè una persona lucida, rispetto a me, voleva solo una storia fuori dal menage familiare? Questo lo giustifica di aver negato fino alla fine di essere sposato o fidanzato????
> 
> ...


Non mi sembra di aver detto che lui era una brava persona. Ho detto solo che lui ti ha detto che non voleva una storia. Tu hai creduto di fargli cambiare idea e purtroppo è finita così. Ti ha mai detto fidanziamoci? Sposiamoci? Hai mai frequentato suoi amici o familiari? Solo questo dicevo. Dopodichè che lui sia uno stronzo probabilmente è vero ma tu avevi tutti gli indizi per capirlo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che in questa storia tu sei chiaramente vittima e lui carnefice, la vendetta è la cosa più stupida che si possa mettere in atto per alleviare le proprie sofferenze. E' stupida perché non dà alcun sollievo, anzi rischia di essere un boomerang. E' ancora più stupida quando coinvolge persone che in tutta questa storia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla come sua moglie.
> Vuoi dimostrare di essere migliore di lui? Dimenticalo e non cedere alla tentazione di rispondere alle sue telefonate, sms o eventuali mail. Le esperienze negative e le sofferenza servono per farci crescere. Seminando vento, raccoglierai solo tempesta.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non voglio qualcuno che mi dica cosa fare, ho chiesto voi cosa fareste e di raccontarmi storie analoghe alle mie e come gli altri hanno reagito a quelle situazioni.
> Non ho preferito lui perchè mi ha detto di fare quello che sentivo...non ho aspettato che qualcuno mi assecondasse.
> Ho già ieri aperto un post sul suo sito e stamattina commentato la sua foto con lei.
> Quindi ho già agito secondo il mio stato d'animo.
> ...


Cosa farei? Lo dimenticherei, cambierei cellulare e sparirei dalla sua vita. Capirei di essre stata un'ingenua, me ne rammaricheri, farei tesoro di questa esperienza per il futuro.
Hai visto che due minuti dopo aver iniziato la tua vendetta hai capito che l'unica a rimetterci sarai comunque tu.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non riesco a capire...tu sei sconvolta perché due anni fa questo si è sposato? E ti chiedi se sia il caso di ergerti a paladina della giustizia?
> Dopo 5 anni ti poni questi problemi...te li dovevi porre quando lui ti ha detto chiaramente che non voleva una storia con te. Sei stata la scopata occasionale in questi 5 anni, cosa ti aspettavi da lui?
> Sei stata l'artefice dei tuoi guai...guardati dentro e ricomponi i puzzle della tua vita, senza di lui.


 Eliade, che io sono l'artefice dei miei guai lo so, non è che non abbia mai sospettato niente, ripeto, gliel'ho chiesto fino al giorno prima di trovare le prove, se aveva la ragazza e ha negato.
Quello che mi sconvolge, non è che sia sposato ecc....
Mi sconvolge il motivo per cui ha dovuto mentire, per così tanti anni e così a lungo.
Se io fossi stata una ragazza a cui andava bene questa storia e non avessi fatto mai storie ok.....siccome ho rotto le balle ogni santo giorno.....mi chiedo, perchè invece di dirmi, non mi sento di impegnarmi con te, o che ero attrazione e affetto ma non amore ecc....
Non era più semplice dirmi dopo un pò se pure voleva usarmi, sono sposato, fidanzato ecc...
La verità!!! Questa cosa così assurda?
Questo mi fa rabbia, che gliel'ho chiesto in tutti i modi, via sms, di persona, via mail per anni, se era occupato e ha sempre detto no, fino al giorno prima che trovasi quelle sante foto con sua moglie....mi ha scritto che aveva voglia di me, che non c'era nessuna ragazza...
Voglio dire potevo essere interessante per un pò ma se una ti assilla 8 h di lavoro ogni giorno, tu non ti saresti scocciata dopo due giorni e avresti chiudo e bloccato tutto, cambiato numero di telefono ecc...????
Oppure alla fine stressato, a una persona normale, non gli verrebbe da dire non posso stare con te perchè sono fidanzato, sposato impegnato o qualunque cosa del genere....
Quanto al sesso, sono stata un anno senza farlo con lui, ed è venuto ugualmente a farmi visita, si è fatto i suoi 200 km.
Abbiamo litigato di brutto un mese si e quello pure, siamo stai mesi senza vederci ma, se non tornavo io tornava lui...

Se penso a un'amante penso a una donna leggera, con la quale un uomo ritrova la voglia di fare cose che con la moglie non desidera più, penso a qualcuno con cui fai esperienze nuove, che ti emozioni....boh!
Già gestire una vita di relazione è dura, tu pensa se l'altra è pure una da pipponi quotidiani infiniti....la molleresti prima di subito, immagino!
Uno se trova l'alternativa è per stare meglio, non peggio! 
Sarà un masochista? Dice che gli piaceva comunque parlare con me, vederci...ma per te è normale?
Ecco questi sono i miei mille perchè!!!

Non capisco la motivazione, che lo hanno indotto a nascondere questa cosa, quando per lui sarebbe stato tanto facile e semplice dirmi come stavano le cose....se ha mentito è per tenermi vicino a lui,  è il motivo mi sfugge!
Infine dopo anni che vedi una persona, comunque buona, che ti vuole bene, non arrendersi, vederla soffrire, sentirla piangere, ecc., perchè vuole qualcosa che tu non potrai mai dargli ma perchè non dirgli la verità? 
E' divertente per te, vedere qualcuno che si distrugge per te?
*Ripeto per l'ultima volta, spero, che io non voglio fare l'eroina di nessuna saga famigliare....ho solo scritto, e lo ribadisco per l'ennesima volta (visto che è difficile leggere), che le reazioni che ho avuto alla notizia, sono state ISTINTIVAMENTE di andare dalla moglie e spifferare tutto, al lasciare perdere e pensare a me....*
Non ho detto che voglio andare dalla moglie a dirle tutto ma che ho pensato di farlo....e tra il dire e il fare....ce ne vuole.

Io invidio perchè siete tutti bravi e forti qui, senza pensare che forse se una persona si ritrova a vivere certi vortici ha problemi.
Ma scusate, quante donne vengono maltrattate in famiglia e tacciono o restano a casa, al punto che in TV devono far passare slogan per invitare le donne a non subire....eppure restano intrappolate, senza riuscire a uscirne.

Vorrei invitarvi a leggere tanti libri, scritti da autrici autorevoli, che trattano argomenti come questi, visto che vi viene facile scrivere tanti commenti, fermatevi anche voi a riflettere prima di sputare sentenze!
Provate a leggere libri come "MALAMORE" di Concita de Gregorio, giornalista, in cui riporta storia di cronaca di donne uccise dall'amore....per esempio.
Oppure "Donne che amano troppo", della Norwood, in cui attraverso esempi reali, racconta come mai ci sono donne che riescono a collezionare solo uomini di insuccesso. Alla base ci sono problematiche legate alla famiglia di origine a gesti parole, respirate nell'ambiente familiare in grado di condizionare una donna per tutta la vita....

Invece di fare facili analisi, fatevi anche domande! Leggete bene quello che le persone scrivono....dov'è che io ho scritto che lui è uno stronzo e mi ha solo preso per culo??? Dov'è che non ho sottolineato la mia stupidità in questa situazione e non mi sia resa l'unica colpevole....

Se sono venuta qui, in un forum come questo è perchè speravo di potermi confrontare con persone che hanno a che fare con il tradimento.
In un sito come questo, Parlate tanto facile, perchè voi siete tutti lupi che si approfittano delle povere pecorelle smarrite come me???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tranquilla ti ho scambiata per una mia carissima amica...ma poi leggendo...ho capito che non eri lei, ma la tua storia è molto simile...e lei mi ha sempre chiamato diavoletto...insomma...capiscimi ( anche se non ci riesce nessuno)...


Ecco adesso con qualche parola in più è stato facile capire!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di aver detto che lui era una brava persona. Ho detto solo che lui ti ha detto che non voleva una storia. Tu hai creduto di fargli cambiare idea e purtroppo è finita così. Ti ha mai detto fidanziamoci? Sposiamoci? Hai mai frequentato suoi amici o familiari? Solo questo dicevo. Dopodichè che lui sia uno stronzo probabilmente è vero ma tu avevi tutti gli indizi per capirlo.


No! Non mi hai detto sposiamoci o fatto frequentare suoi amici, mi mise solo in contatto con una sua amica su messenger che ha cercato di evidenziare alcuni aspetti senza però dire le cose come stavano.....e lei lo sapeva, visto che una volta l'ha aiutato a scegliere anche un regalo per me.
Quindi, qui la morale è che di fatto la colpa è mia e basta.
Io sono stupida, quindi che voglio adesso? Giusto!
Lui in fondo prima si è fatto i suoi comodi, quando ha visto che io pretendevo di più, ha messo subito le cose in chiaro....poi io ho insistito, lui poverino si è solo difeso dalle mie avance??? E non aveva altra scelta che venire prima a letto con me e poi però chiarire che non mi amava?
E' questo il discorso vero????
Eh già....lui in fondo non mi ha mai illusa...eh no! Lui che poteva fare, aiutarmi a scaricare gli ormoni, poi la sua vita privata a me che mi importava....
Come pensa lui, io ho scambiato la sua gentilezza in altro?
Eh si perchè lui era solo una persona gentile, che voleva aiutarmi....si preoccupava, di prendersi i giorni da lavoro per venirmi ad aiutare a fare la tesi di laurea....
Si è preoccupato di riaccompagnarmi a casa la sera,naturalmente prima mi portava a cena e farsi 200 km.
Lui tanto carino e gentile che se sparivo e non mi facevo sentire non si limitava a sparire, no! Si sentiva in dovere di mandarmi gli auguri di Pasqua, pur avendo io omesso il giorno prima di fargli gli auguri di compleanno (2010).
La settimana dopo, si è prima preoccupato di chiedermi scusa e dopo aver capito che non ero arrabbiata, mi ha chiesto di vederci.
Poichè poi quella settimana, poverino forse era solo solo a casa e io a Roma per motivi di lavoro, ci ha tenuto a dirmi che voleva qualcosa di più anche lui e che potevamo vederci quando volevamo, così è venuto a prendermi mi ha portato al pub, mi ha portato il regalo per il mio compleanno....
Vedete che brava persona quest'uomo???
Oppure non vi ho raccontato che io sempre nel 2010, frequentavo tutti i week end a Roma un master, e lui in un paio di occasioni il venerdì sera, sempre per la sua estrema gentilezza, mi ha portato a cena, in giro per Roma, ecc....
Una volta mi ha riportato a casa, un'altra si è preso un giorno da lavoro per venirsene al lago con me....
Fino a Pasqua scorsa, 2011, mi ha detto che se volevo andarmene una sera a Roma, lui era sempre disponibile per passarla insieme....
Anzi no, scusate, mi disse vieni stasera e stiamo insieme!!!!
Insomma lui ha la coscienza a posto, del resto era solo una persona gentile che ha messo le cose in chiaro fin da subito....sono io che mi sono illusa, da sola, poverina!!! Eh già....


----------



## lele51 (28 Agosto 2011)

....e voltare pagina? anzi, comprati un libro nuovo... in bocca al lupo.!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

lele51 ha detto:


> ....e voltare pagina? anzi, comprati un libro nuovo... in bocca al lupo.!


Scusami ma la battuta " comprati un libro", non mi fa ridere.
Vedo che anche voi vi divertire a leggere la mia storia.

Voltare pagina si, è nei miei programmi da mesi, ma ho il cuore gonfio di dolore, qualcuno lo capisce questo?
Qualcuno qui, può capire come mi sento?
Scusate ma voi in forum del tradimento cosa ci fate?
Siete tutti traditori e io l'unica povera tradita???

P.S. piuttosto che far crepare altri lupi, che sono già in via di estinzione, mi auguro che si estinguano queste persone che definisco solo di genere maschile!


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Sai, razionalmente quando uno legge una storia come queste viene da scrivere £e volta pagina", sai quante volte lo scrissero a me. Solo che per voltare la pagina di un vero libro, si usano le mani e si volta e basta, uguale da persona a persona, invece quando si parla del libro dentro di noi, quello della nostra vita, ogni libro è diverso e a volte non si può girare con questa facilità, a volte per girare pagina serve qualcosa, una azione, una parola, cioè soddisfare una necessità, non un desiderio. Ho conosciuto troppe persone che hanno detto con orgoglio dopo una batosta "Ho girato pagina e adesso guarda come sto bene!" dicendo delle balle assurde a tutti e a se stessi, queste ultime balla sono quelle che costano di più.

Come ti ho detto, fai quel che ti senti di fare, sfogati, piangi, manda anche una lettera alla moglie, sinceramente penso cche le faresti un piacere più che un dispiacere, perchè tu non hai fatto l struzzo appena hai scoperto la cosa e forse il togliertelo dalle palle è una liberazione per il tuo futuro, pensa se non avessi scoperto che era sposato, pensa di passare altri 3 anni come amante che non sapeva, pensa quante persone belle ti sarebbero passate oltre e tu non li avresti manco guardati con il tuo sogno di un qualcosa nel futuro, perchè ogni donna sotto sotto pensa di poter cambiare le idee della persona che gli interessa (cosa alquanto falsa).
Vai e vivi quello che vuoi vivere.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che in questa storia tu sei chiaramente vittima e lui carnefice, la vendetta è la cosa più stupida che si possa mettere in atto per alleviare le proprie sofferenze. E' stupida perché non dà alcun sollievo, anzi rischia di essere un boomerang. E' ancora più stupida quando coinvolge persone che in tutta questa storia non c'entrano assolutamente nulla come sua moglie.
> Vuoi dimostrare di essere migliore di lui? Dimenticalo e non cedere alla tentazione di rispondere alle sue telefonate, sms o eventuali mail. Le esperienze negative e le sofferenza servono per farci crescere. Seminando vento, raccoglierai solo tempesta.
> 
> Buscopann


Ecco, questa è una risposta che gradivo leggere, finalmente hai capito il mio post! Quindi ti ringrazio fin da subito per queste tue parole.
Alla fine sono una vittima, che dentro il cuore lo sapeva, l'ha sospettato e l'ha sempre saputo. L'ho chiesto e richiesto, solo che io esagerando nei miei comportamenti con lui, l'insicurezza che di fondo è in me, esaltata e tirata fuori da lui in modo esponenziale hanno creato quel vortice in cui sono finita, mi sentivo in colpa io.
Quando non credi abbastanza in te stesso e una persona ti dice, continuamente, questa storia non è mai nata perchè tu fai così, non vengo a trovarti perchè poi litighiamo, non posso passare capodanno con te perchè ci penso e non mi sento di impegnarmi con te....
Alla fine si che capisci tante cose, ho iniziato anche a rialzare la testa, quando ho capito che pur modificando i miei comportamenti non cambiava nulla, da parte sua.
Non è più riuscito a farmi quel lavaggio psicologico che prima aveva il potere di farmi. 
Ha condizionato la mia vita fino a farmi perdere il lavoro. Pensa che quando l'ho conosciuto mi mancavano ancora degli esami all'università, così ripresi gli studi e ogni volta che andavo a fare un esame, nella mia testa ero convinta che se avessi preso un bel voto, poi lui sarebbe stato fiero di me....morale, in quegli ultimi esami che studiavo litigando con lui ho rovinato la mia media.
La mia testa era convinta che se lui si fosse convinto a frequentarmi più assiduamente gli sarei piaciuta. Questo vorrei che voi capiste, che una persona come me che si sente sbagliata, in colpa, non all'altezza ecc., magari anche un forte desiderio di un compagno, diventa un burattino nelle mani di un bravo giocoliere.
Io avevo tutti i dettagli per capire....e ho capito. Ripeto che l'unica cosa che ho perseguito era la verità, volevo a tutti i costi capire, capire, quindi invece di andarmene per il solo sospetto, restavo in attesa di una sua parola.
Mi sentivo tanto in colpa per i miei comportamenti e le mie paranoie che, a volte mi dicevo che ero io esagerata. Ero convinta di essere io quella sbagliata!
Ecco perchè ci si perde dietro queste storie e non è facile uscirne o voltare pagine. 
Io non voglio essere discolpata per i miei errori. Vorrei solo capire, perchè lui ha dovuto prendermi in giro così, essendo una persona lucida e vedendo che io non ero in grado di intendere e di volere.
Perchè si è dovuto divertire così alle mie spalle, per tutto questo tempo.
Voglio dire, voleva evadere dalla sua vita, ok, ma dopo un pò quando vedi che quella persona sta soffrendo a dismisura, sta perdendo anni preziosi della sua e ogni volta che tenta di andare avanti tu, consapevole del tuo ascendente fai di tutto per dargli quello che lei vuole?
Io di Lui questo vorrei capire, che persona può fare tutto questo? Come si può essere tanto cattivi con qualcuno che in fondo ha fatto solo l'errore di credere in te.
Perchè avrei potuto pedinarlo, seguirlo, metterlo alle strette eppure lo sol "minacciavo" di farlo ma non ne ho avuto poi mai la minima intenzione.
Anche quando a propormelo sono state le mie amiche, mi rifiutavo di fare queste cose. Ho voluto rispettarlo e fidarmi, gli ho dato tempo e modo di dirmi la verità.
In cinque anni, io avrei potuto rifarmi una vita e soprattutto se quando mi disse che si sarebbe sposato, lo avesse fatto in modo serio e non scrivendo un messaggio su messenger e poi fuggendo via o facendomi credere che mi stava prendendo in giro quando l'ho chiamato, io avrei guadagnato due anni di vita...
Poi, altra domanda, perchè non sparire a quel punto? Perchè restare lì? Si è sentito sempre in colpa nei miei confronti e restandomi vicino ha solo prolungato la mia agonia.
Tu dici che sua moglie non c'entra niente e IO, che ho fatto di male? Non ho mica scelto di essere l'altra. Sembra come se io fossi stata la sua amante consapevole, nessuno capisce che tutto, tutto avrei immaginato, fuorchè che fosse sposato?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, razionalmente quando uno legge una storia come queste viene da scrivere £e volta pagina", sai quante volte lo scrissero a me. Solo che per voltare la pagina di un vero libro, si usano le mani e si volta e basta, uguale da persona a persona, invece quando si parla del libro dentro di noi, quello della nostra vita, ogni libro è diverso e a volte non si può girare con questa facilità, a volte per girare pagina serve qualcosa, una azione, una parola, cioè soddisfare una necessità, non un desiderio. Ho conosciuto troppe persone che hanno detto con orgoglio dopo una batosta "Ho girato pagina e adesso guarda come sto bene!" dicendo delle balle assurde a tutti e a se stessi, queste ultime balla sono quelle che costano di più.
> 
> Come ti ho detto, fai quel che ti senti di fare, sfogati, piangi, manda anche una lettera alla moglie, sinceramente penso cche le faresti un piacere più che un dispiacere, perchè tu non hai fatto l struzzo appena hai scoperto la cosa e forse il togliertelo dalle palle è una liberazione per il tuo futuro, pensa se non avessi scoperto che era sposato, pensa di passare altri 3 anni come amante che non sapeva, pensa quante persone belle ti sarebbero passate oltre e tu non li avresti manco guardati con il tuo sogno di un qualcosa nel futuro, perchè ogni donna sotto sotto pensa di poter cambiare le idee della persona che gli interessa (cosa alquanto falsa).
> Vai e vivi quello che vuoi vivere.


Scusami ora vado OFF TOPIC, poichè questo sito è davvero allucinante, ogni volta che scrivo una risposta devo riloggarmi per inviarla, quindi nel copia e incolla che ho fatto per risponderti ho perso tutto quello che avevo scritto....
Adesso non ricordo tutto.
Comunque più o meno dicevo che sono consapevole che l'unico consiglio che posso ricevere o il più ovvio sia di voltare pagina.
Mi è sembrata tuttavia una presa per i fondelli, quello che è stato aggiunto dopo, sul fatto che dovevo comprarmi un libro, avendo io scritto ad alcune persone di leggerne alcuni, che parlano di donne che finiscono con uomini sbagliati. Cioè che dietro queste storie sbagliate a volte ci sono problemi che risalgono all'ambiente famigliare in cui LEI è cresciuta ecc....


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No! Non mi hai detto sposiamoci o fatto frequentare suoi amici, mi mise solo in contatto con una sua amica su messenger che ha cercato di evidenziare alcuni aspetti senza però dire le cose come stavano.....e lei lo sapeva, visto che una volta l'ha aiutato a scegliere anche un regalo per me.
> Quindi, qui la morale è che di fatto la colpa è mia e basta.
> Io sono stupida, quindi che voglio adesso? Giusto!
> Lui in fondo prima si è fatto i suoi comodi, quando ha visto che io pretendevo di più, ha messo subito le cose in chiaro....poi io ho insistito, lui poverino si è solo difeso dalle mie avance??? E non aveva altra scelta che venire prima a letto con me e poi però chiarire che non mi amava?
> ...


Scusa Diavoletta, ma i fine settimana non ci vedevate mai? Ci si aspetta che quando due abitano lontano passino il weekend 
assieme, una volta uno e una volta l'altro. Questo doveva essere un primo campanello di allarme molto forte, visto il lungo tempo 
in cui vi siete frequentati, perché può essere che uno non desideri prendersi impegni ma se si sta bene con l'altro si desidera 
passare con lui anche il fine settimana, o qualche notte, qualche vacanza....


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Scusa Diavoletta, ma i fine settimana non ci vedevate mai? Ci si aspetta che quando due abitano lontano passino il weekend
> assieme, una volta uno e una volta l'altro. Questo doveva essere un primo campanello di allarme molto forte, visto il lungo tempo
> in cui vi siete frequentati, perché può essere che uno non desideri prendersi impegni ma se si sta bene con l'altro si desidera
> passare con lui anche il fine settimana, o qualche notte, qualche vacanza....


Dragonfly, ma pensi che io in 5 anni in cui ho rotto le scatole, ogni santo giorno non abbia mai preteso questo?
Gli ho sempre detto che io per lui c'ero dal lunedì al venerdì orario di ufficio. Credi che non abbia mai chiesto vacanze, week end o capodanno insieme???
certo che ho chiesto tutte queste cose, lui prometteva, proponeva, poi sempre sul più bello finivamo in litigi e saltava tutto. Fino allo scorso dicembre, lui mi disse che voleva farmi un regalo e avrebbe prenotato questo albergo per noi nel fine settimana. Ma io e il mio senso di inquietudine ho chiesto di capodanno e gli ho riservito su un piatto d'argento la scusa per annullare tutto, perchè mi ha detto NO e io ho cominciato a discutere di nuovo.
Io non è che non ho mai sospettato niente, ve l'ho scritto milioni di volte gliel'ho chiesto all'infinito, fino a ieri ma che dovevo fare???
Pedinarlo???
Che i segnali portavano tutti lì lo sapevo, lo so, l'ho sempre saputo ma non avevo prove. Poi come ho descritto prima, ero talmente persa che fino all'ultimo ho pensato di essere io la causa....
Pensa che in una delle tante liti, mi disse che era stanco di sentirsi colpevole di una storia mai nata.....cioè io l'ho pure fatto sentire colpevole!!!
Capisci, mi responsabilizzava e io mi sentivo la causa di questa storia mai nata, quando lui non ha mai voluto e nascondeva questo segreto.
Ero paralizzata, infatuata, stregata, come faccio a spiegarvi che ero cieca????


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eliade, che io sono l'artefice dei miei guai lo so, non è che non abbia mai sospettato niente, ripeto, gliel'ho chiesto fino al giorno prima di trovare le prove, se aveva la ragazza e ha negato.
> Quello che mi sconvolge, non è che sia sposato ecc....
> Mi sconvolge il motivo per cui ha dovuto mentire, per così tanti anni e così a lungo.
> Se io fossi stata una ragazza a cui andava bene questa storia e non avessi fatto mai storie ok.....siccome ho rotto le balle ogni santo giorno.....mi chiedo, perchè invece di dirmi, non mi sento di impegnarmi con te, o che ero attrazione e affetto ma non amore ecc....
> ...


 Perdonami se non ho letto tutto...dovevo avvertirti che non leggo mai post così lunghi...
Lui non ti ha mai detto la verità, non ti ha mai reso partecipe della sua vita privata perché evidentemente non lo riteneva necessario farlo. Non sei nulla per lui, non sei nemmeno un'amante che fa parte della sua vita, ergo non ha nemmeno lontanamente pensato di dirti delle cose del genere.
Ribadisco il consiglio, riparti senza di lui...hai già sprecato 5 anni...no dico 5 anni!!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ora vado OFF TOPIC, poichè questo sito è davvero allucinante, ogni volta che scrivo una risposta devo riloggarmi per inviarla, quindi nel copia e incolla che ho fatto per risponderti ho perso tutto quello che avevo scritto....
> Adesso non ricordo tutto.


Forse perché quando ti logghi non clicci su "ricordami"? Hai provato così?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se non ho letto tutto...dovevo avvertirti che non leggo mai post così lunghi...
> Lui non ti ha mai detto la verità, non ti ha mai reso partecipe della sua vita privata perché evidentemente non lo riteneva necessario farlo. Non sei nulla per lui, non sei nemmeno un'amante che fa parte della sua vita, ergo non ha nemmeno lontanamente pensato di dirti delle cose del genere.
> Ribadisco il consiglio, riparti senza di lui...hai già sprecato 5 anni...no dico 5 anni!!!!


E' appunto, lo dico pure io come si può essere tanto cattivi da togliere 5 anni di vita a qualcuno di cui non ti frega nulla????
Questo mi fa paura che esiste cotanta cattiveria!


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ecco, questa è una risposta che gradivo leggere, finalmente hai capito il mio post! Quindi ti ringrazio fin da subito per queste tue parole.
> Alla fine sono una vittima, che dentro il cuore lo sapeva, l'ha sospettato e l'ha sempre saputo. L'ho chiesto e richiesto, solo che io esagerando nei miei comportamenti con lui, l'insicurezza che di fondo è in me, esaltata e tirata fuori da lui in modo esponenziale hanno creato quel vortice in cui sono finita, mi sentivo in colpa io.
> Quando non credi abbastanza in te stesso e una persona ti dice, continuamente, questa storia non è mai nata perchè tu fai così, non vengo a trovarti perchè poi litighiamo, non posso passare capodanno con te perchè ci penso e non mi sento di impegnarmi con te....
> Alla fine si che capisci tante cose, ho iniziato anche a rialzare la testa, quando ho capito che pur modificando i miei comportamenti non cambiava nulla, da parte sua.
> ...



La tua unica colpa e' la tua ingenuità nell'avergli creduto, la tua debolezza nel non riuscire a chiudere la vostra relazione....  se 
possiamo chiamarle colpe. Diciamo che hai conosciuto un gran pezzo di merda!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Forse perché quando ti logghi non clicci su "ricordami"? Hai provato così?


No ci proverò! Grazie


----------



## Ospite2 (28 Agosto 2011)

*Un po' di metodo*



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Dragonfly, ma pensi che io in 5 anni in cui ho rotto le scatole, ogni santo giorno non abbia mai preteso questo?
> Gli ho sempre detto che io per lui c'ero dal lunedì al venerdì orario di ufficio. Credi che non abbia mai chiesto vacanze, week end o capodanno insieme???
> certo che ho chiesto tutte queste cose, lui prometteva, proponeva, poi sempre sul più bello finivamo in litigi e saltava tutto. Fino allo scorso dicembre, lui mi disse che voleva farmi un regalo e avrebbe prenotato questo albergo per noi nel fine settimana. Ma io e il mio senso di inquietudine ho chiesto di capodanno e gli ho riservito su un piatto d'argento la scusa per annullare tutto, perchè mi ha detto NO e io ho cominciato a discutere di nuovo.
> Io non è che non ho mai sospettato niente, ve l'ho scritto milioni di volte gliel'ho chiesto all'infinito, fino a ieri ma che dovevo fare???
> ...


Sei stravolta e mi pare l'abbiano capito tutti.
Quando si scopre "chi è l'assassino" tutti sono capaci di vedere gli indizi, ma prima tutti pensavano fosse il maggiordomo.
Credo che tu abbia capito la metafora.
Per te ora è fondamentale capire lui e te e come si è evoluta la storia. Non puoi pensare di riuscirci in pochi giorni.
Devi affrontare tutto con metodo, come se si trattasse di un esame universitario.
Devi capire te stessa e devi capire lui. 
Cominciamo da lui.
Lui fai fatica a capirlo perché tutti i suoi comportamenti li ricordi così come li hai vissuti e li hai interpretati non come si sono svolti e soprattutto non attribuici loro il significato che avevano per lui.
Tu dici che ti ha preso in giro. E' vero se pensi a come ti senti ora, ma certamente non era la sua intenzione.
Non si fanno 200km per prendere in giro (erano 200+200 o 100+100 ? Non è uguale) e non si fanno per anni.
Lui non taceva per ingannarti, ma perché non sapeva esattamente quello che voleva.
Parti da qui e cerca di trovare ragioni che potrebbero averlo motivato.
Poi penserai alle tue ragioni.


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Perdonami se non ho letto tutto...dovevo avvertirti che non leggo mai post così lunghi...
> Lui non ti ha mai detto la verità, non ti ha mai reso partecipe della sua vita privata perché evidentemente non lo riteneva necessario farlo. Non sei nulla per lui, non sei nemmeno un'amante che fa parte della sua vita, ergo non ha nemmeno lontanamente pensato di dirti delle cose del genere.
> Ribadisco il consiglio, riparti senza di lui...hai già sprecato 5 anni...no dico 5 anni!!!!


Lei e' stata un'amante, inconsapevole ma amante. Diciamo che e' stato molto bravo a gestire tutto e a non farsi beccare non solo 
da lei (che aveva in mano molti elementi per cui sospettare) ma anche dalla compagna che poi e' diventata sua moglie. Nessun sms o telefonata beccata dalla donna ufficiale, per ben 5 anni? Diavoletta non sapeva di lei, non c'era l'accordo che si fa tra amanti di 
non sentirti in certi giorni o in certi orari. Possibile che non lo abbia mai messo in difficoltà?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ora vado OFF TOPIC, poichè questo sito è davvero allucinante, ogni volta che scrivo una risposta devo *riloggarmi per inviarla*, quindi nel copia e incolla che ho fatto per risponderti ho perso tutto quello che avevo scritto....
> Adesso non ricordo tutto.
> Comunque più o meno dicevo che sono consapevole che l'unico consiglio che posso ricevere o il più ovvio sia di voltare pagina.
> Mi è sembrata tuttavia una presa per i fondelli, quello che è stato aggiunto dopo, sul fatto che dovevo comprarmi un libro, avendo io scritto ad alcune persone di leggerne alcuni, che parlano di donne che finiscono con uomini sbagliati. Cioè che dietro queste storie sbagliate a volte ci sono problemi che risalgono all'ambiente famigliare in cui LEI è cresciuta ecc....


Prova a selezionare "Ricordami" al login.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No ci proverò! Grazie


oki


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sei stravolta e mi pare l'abbiano capito tutti.
> Quando si scopre "chi è l'assassino" tutti sono capaci di vedere gli indizi, ma prima tutti pensavano fosse il maggiordomo.
> Credo che tu abbia capito la metafora.
> Per te ora è fondamentale capire lui e te e come si è evoluta la storia. Non puoi pensare di riuscirci in pochi giorni.
> ...


Non e' esatto. Nel momento in cui ha scelto di sposarsi sapeva esattamente quello che voleva. L'ha presa in giro eccome, doveva 
essere onesto e lasciare poi a lei la scelta se vivere nell'ombra in posizione da amante o chiudere. L'ha fatto con cognizione di causa, perché sapeva che Diavoletta non avrebbe accettato. E se non l'avesse scoperto per quanti anni avrebbe portato avanti questa 
storia?? Che schifo!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sei stravolta e mi pare l'abbiano capito tutti.
> Quando si scopre "chi è l'assassino" tutti sono capaci di vedere gli indizi, ma prima tutti pensavano fosse il maggiordomo.
> Credo che tu abbia capito la metafora.
> Per te ora è fondamentale capire lui e te e come si è evoluta la storia. Non puoi pensare di riuscirci in pochi giorni.
> ...


Erano 100 per andare e altri 100 per tornare, quindi 200 in totale. Ma ne ha fatti anche 400 per portarmi a cena a Pescara, Lui è di Roma io a metà strada tra le due....
Mi fa piacere anche questa tua osservazione, perchè forse sei l'unico ad aver colto cosa mi ha tenuto legata a lui, nonostante la consapevolezza che ci fosse l'altra.
Ma anche in questo caso, tu parli di confusione ma uno confuso si sposa?
Gli ho chiesto vuoi essere mio amico, ha detto NO!
Gli ho detto non voglio essere solo sesso, ha detto lo so!
Se uno è confuso almeno frequenta l'altra, prima di scegliere o no?
Io capisco cosa dici tu, ma che devo pensare se uno ti nasconde una cosa così, che alla fine non era confusione ma solo prendere in giro...
Come faccio a pensare che non era sua intenzione, se mi ha visto, sentito stare male, se ogni volta che veniva gli dicevo se vieni sappi che io voglio questo e quello....era consapevole!!!
L'ultima cosa che mi ha chiesto è di aspettare perchè mi voleva dire lui dalla sua voce chi era....peccato però, che io ho trovato quello che mi serviva il giorno dopo!
Ci volevano 5 anni per dirmelo?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Non e' esatto. Nel momento in cui ha scelto di sposarsi sapeva esattamente quello che voleva. L'ha presa in giro eccome, doveva
> essere onesto e lasciare poi a lei la scelta se vivere nell'ombra in posizione da amante o chiudere. L'ha fatto con cognizione di causa, perché sapeva che Diavoletta non avrebbe accettato. E se non l'avesse scoperto per quanti anni avrebbe portato avanti questa
> storia?? Che schifo!


Quoto ogni parola, quando gli ho detto di scegliere ha scelto LEI. Non era confuso, no! Altrimenti mi avrebbe frequentato come si deve mi dava lo spazio che meritavo per farmi conoscere e poi avrebbe scelto.
Per come è nata la nostra storia e il suo rifiuto, io forse all'inizio potevo anche interessargli e lui aveva la voglia di farlo, ma non appena io ho manifestato l'interesse per una storia più importante lui è scappato.
Ma questa situazione ha fatto di me una donna per cui non valeva la pena, perchè tutti i suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno resa, pesante, rompiscatole, sempre a ripetere le stesse cose....non avendo avuto la possibilità di essere me stessa, di potermi comportare come donna, non sono mai stata neanche in grado di competere, perchè non ho mai avuto serenità. Ma sempre il cuore in pensa, perchè sentivo l'altra presenza.
L'unica cosa per cui potevo competere senza sforzo era il mio aspetto...ma essere belle, serve a poco quando non riesci a essere leggiadra e donna, perchè hai il cuore buio! 
Come letto da qualche parte, un uomo non sposa una donna bella, sposa una donna interessante.
Io purtroppo non sono mai stata messa in grado di essere interessante e la bellezza si sa, non basta!


----------



## Ospite2 (28 Agosto 2011)

*Con metodo!!*



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Erano 100 per andare e altri 100 per tornare, quindi 200 in totale. Ma ne ha fatti anche 400 per portarmi a cena a Pescara, Lui è di Roma io a metà strada tra le due....
> Mi fa piacere anche questa tua osservazione, perchè forse sei l'unico ad aver colto cosa mi ha tenuto legata a lui, nonostante la consapevolezza che ci fosse l'altra.
> Ma anche in questo caso, tu parli di confusione ma uno confuso si sposa?
> Gli ho chiesto vuoi essere mio amico, ha detto NO!
> ...


Non ti sto dicendo di giustificarlo, ma di capirlo.
Dopo che l'avrai capito potrai esprimere un giudizio "freddo", inappellebile e liberartene. Ma se resti in questo stato d'animo continui a essere legata. Riesco a farti capire cosa intendo?
Tu dici quello che dicevi tu e cosa era chiaro a te e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare lui.
Ma io ti sto dicendo di capire la sua confusione e il suo bisogno di te.
Tu, ad esempio, dici che eri una rompiscatole non una "classica amante" che dà leggerezza. Ma tu non eri classica. Tu gli davi qualcosa di cui lui aveva bisogno: una donna che teneva a lui nonostante tutto? una che lottava per lui? una che soffriva, ma lo voleva lo stesso? una che lo voleva anche senza sesso? una con cui poteva essere diverso da come era nella quotidianeità?
Probabnilmente avevi forti sentimenti nei tuoi confronti che non gli consentivano di fare a meno di te.
Era amore? Certamente no, chi ama non mette l'oggetto del suo amore in certe condizioni. Ma per te provava qualcosa di molto forte, quasi di indispensabile al punto da non riuscire a liberarsi.
Qusto ti fa stare meglio?
Magari no.
Ma non è questo l'obiettivo immediato. Tu devi fare il tuo percorso. Non ti serve che altri ti dicano la soluzione, tu hai bisogno di seguire il procedimento passo passo. Questo è il primo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Lei e' stata un'amante, inconsapevole ma amante. Diciamo che e' stato molto bravo a gestire tutto e a non farsi beccare non solo
> da lei (che aveva in mano molti elementi per cui sospettare) ma anche dalla compagna che poi e' diventata sua moglie. Nessun sms o telefonata beccata dalla donna ufficiale, per ben 5 anni? Diavoletta non sapeva di lei, non c'era l'accordo che si fa tra amanti di
> non sentirti in certi giorni o in certi orari. Possibile che non lo abbia mai messo in difficoltà?


 cara Dragonfly e pensi che non gli ho chiesto pure questo? Gli ho detto ma lei, possibile che non si è mai accorta di niente??? Delle telefonate, sms, boh! Che vi dico o è un genio del male, o lei è messa come me o peggio di me, con il vantaggio che avendolo accanto forse ha meno insicurezze di me. Non ne ho idea.
Devo anche capire come faceva la sera a venirmi a riaccompagnare a casa, una delle ultime volte che ci siamo visti, sono andata a prenderlo a lavoro, siamo andati al centro commerciale, mentre eravamo insieme gli arriva la telefonata e lui dice: quando torni? oK ci sentiamo dopo.
Al che io gli faccio la battuta e gli dico che era lei?
E nega ovviamente!
Quindi devo supporre che per qualche motivo questa donna a volte si allontana da Roma e lui è libero. Altro non so dirvi oppure mi chiama quando lei è in bagno, quando esce di casa per fumare, che vi dico?
Un periodo mi telefonava tutte le sere dopo lavoro e anche lì ho rotto le balle, ho chiesto perchè mi chiami sempre allo stesso orario, da lun al ven. prima di rientrare a casa....
Il bastardo che fa??? Una sera mi sorprende e mi chiama verso le 22. Che vi dico?
L'ultima volta che gli ho telefonato, l'ho chiamato alla 19:15 circa e non ha risposto, alle 19:45 idem...mi ha richiamata verso le 21. E' evidente che non poteva rispondere in quei momenti ma trova il modo e il tempo di rifarlo. Che scuse usi non ne ho idea, che molto probabilmente cancelli gli sms, essendo così furbo è probabile....non so più che pensare!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo di giustificarlo, ma di capirlo.
> Dopo che l'avrai capito potrai esprimere un giudizio "freddo", inappellebile e liberartene. Ma se resti in questo stato d'animo continui a essere legata. Riesco a farti capire cosa intendo?
> Tu dici quello che dicevi tu e cosa era chiaro a te e cosa avrebbe dovuto fare lui.
> Ma io ti sto dicendo di capire la sua confusione e il suo bisogno di te.
> ...


Ospite, anche le mie amiche mi hanno detto questo, che era ovvio che io comunque gli interessassi per qualche motivo, che sia quello che dici tu o altro. Anche lui me l'ha detto che comunque gli faceva piacere, nonostante fossi rompiballe, avermi accanto.
Ho capito che nutrivo il suo ego, che gli faceva piacere, me lo disse pure una sua amica, l'unica con cui abbia mai parlato, che una ragazza carina come me che lo adulava gli faceva comodo. Io lo spronavo, lo incoraggiavo, lo facevo sentire virile e bello, pur non essendo certo Apollo....certo che lui mi voleva vicino, gli davo linfa vitale, la mia!
Che lui non riusciva a liberarsi di me lo so, infatti avrebbe potuto chiudere anni fa, dal momento che io non ero in grado e lui quello più forte dei due, quello non interessato ecc. Quello che aveva una vita privata e una famiglia....
Ma no non mi consola, perchè avrei voluto che mi volesse bene, come mi ha detto l'ultima volta, che dovevo aspettare perchè per il rispetto e l'affetto che lo legavano a me mi avrebbe detto lui chi era veramente.
Ecco avrei voluto solo che si decidesse anni fa a mostrarmi questo affetto e rispetto verso di me! Ma non c'è mai stato!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non ti sto dicendo di giustificarlo, ma di capirlo.


Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo, perchè ho perso 5 anni a chiedere spiegazioni e verità. Avrei voluto che mi telefonasse, mi rispondesse a una delle infinite mail che gli ho mandato e in cui chiedevo spiegazioni o con un sms....insomma come voleva lui, purchè lui mi spiegasse qualcosa, due parole volevo.Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello....ecco cosa vorrei!


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo, perchè ho perso 5 anni a chiedere spiegazioni e verità. Avrei voluto che mi telefonasse, mi rispondesse a una delle infinite mail che gli ho mandato e in cui chiedevo spiegazioni o con un sms....insomma come voleva lui, purchè lui mi spiegasse qualcosa, due parole volevo.Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello....ecco cosa vorrei!



Da una persona cosi non riceverai mai le spiegazioni che vuoi.....
tu purtroppo sei stata ingenua a cadere nella trappola di questo tizio...e lui è stato bravo a farti "abboccare" al'amo.
anche il mio ex è riuscito a nascondere per un certo periodo la sua relazione exraconiugale.....


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> cara Dragonfly e pensi che non gli ho chiesto pure questo? Gli ho detto ma lei, possibile che non si è mai accorta di niente??? Delle telefonate, sms, boh! Che vi dico o è un genio del male, o lei è messa come me o peggio di me, con il vantaggio che avendolo accanto forse ha meno insicurezze di me. Non ne ho idea.
> Devo anche capire come faceva la sera a venirmi a riaccompagnare a casa, una delle ultime volte che ci siamo visti, sono andata a prenderlo a lavoro, siamo andati al centro commerciale, mentre eravamo insieme gli arriva la telefonata e lui dice: quando torni? oK ci sentiamo dopo.
> Al che io gli faccio la battuta e gli dico che era lei?
> E nega ovviamente!
> ...


Era molto ben organizzato e ad ogni tuo dubbio cercava di tranquillizzarti... perciò c'è premeditazione.

Sicuramente quello che provava per te non era solo sesso, era molto di più, ma non abbastanza. Ma ora tu devi andare avanti, e per lasciarti tutto alle spalle devi solo pensare che ti ha ingannata per 5 anni e ora devi ricominciare da te.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Da una persona cosi non riceverai mai le spiegazioni che vuoi......


Lo so, infatti non ha mai risposto, in fondo cosa vuoi che risponda, che è un pezzo di merda? Lui non si sente minimamente colpevole o responsabile, si è sollevato la coscienza facendomi capire che non c'era futuro per noi e dicendo solo, ho sbagliato ho sbagliato....
Mai un mi dispiace, sono stato un vigliacco ecc....
AMEN.

Da qualche parte ripartirò. Certo venire a Roma domani mi fa male solo all'idea, perchè per me ormai Roma è lui e questo mi spiazza ancora di più, perchè io avrei dovuto cercare casa per trasferirmi in questi giorni e invece ancora una volta è stato in grado anche di compromettere i miei sogni.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo, perchè ho perso 5 anni a chiedere spiegazioni e verità. Avrei voluto che mi telefonasse, mi rispondesse a una delle infinite mail che gli ho mandato e in cui chiedevo spiegazioni o con un sms....insomma come voleva lui, purchè lui mi spiegasse qualcosa, due parole volevo.Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello....ecco cosa vorrei!


Nella prima frase scrivi "Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo" e nell'ultima "Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello".
E' che tu vorresti sì sapere cosa pensava, ma lo vorresti sapere da lui.
Parti dall'idea che non lo farà mai perché non può farlo senza mettersi nelle condizioni di spiegarlo a se stesso e ...non lo sa fare. 
Tu sai spiegarti perché non hai colto tutti gli indizi? Se uno non esce con te nel fine settimana e non ti presenta la famiglia e gli amici intimi è evidente che ha un'altra vita ufficiale. Scrivi anche, in altro post, "cosa avrei dovuto fare? Pedinarlo?". Beh sarebbe stato il minimo fare quei 100km (non vive in Australia!) e vedere una sera dove andava dopo il lavoro e con chi si vedeva, dato che tu dubbi ne avevi.
Perché non l'hai fatto?
Perché quel rapporto ti piaceva, pur con tutti i problemi, forse proprio per quei problemi e per la mancanza di reale impegno anche per te. 
Ma questo lo devi affrontare separatamente dalle ragioni di lui.
Le ragioni di lui sono forse simili alle tue.
Prova a scrivere in due colonne su due pagine diverse tutto il positivo e il negativo del rapporto per te e per lui.
Quando ti viene in mente una cosa negativa per te cerca di vedere perché era positiva per lui e così per ogni cosa.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eravamo su binari diversi si è vero, ribadisco fino alla fine e anche per riallacciarmi alla tua frase che dovevo andarmene io se mi fossi voluta bene...ma c'è sempre un ma...
> Io ero fragile, ero disperata, ero bisognosa di affetto, pensa quello che vuoi come vuoi non mi interessa....di fatto non sono stata in grado e non ho avuto la forza di volermi bene. Quindi questo giustifica LUI per aver "usato" la mia incapacità di volermi bene di farsi un giro ogni tanto????
> Non devo lamentarmi, perchè una persona lucida, rispetto a me, voleva solo una storia fuori dal menage familiare? Questo lo giustifica di aver negato fino alla fine di essere sposato o fidanzato????
> 
> ...



ti chiedo scusa, solo un chiarimento, cosa vuoi dire quando dici che a settembre 2010 lui fa l'amore con te perchè vuole qualcosa in più?
significa che quella è stata la prima volta che avete fatto l'amore? dopo 4 anni?
oppure ho capito male e stavi facendo riferimento ad un figlio ad esempio?


----------



## Simy (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lo so, infatti non ha mai risposto, in fondo cosa vuoi che risponda, che è un pezzo di merda? Lui non si sente minimamente colpevole o responsabile, si è sollevato la coscienza facendomi capire che non c'era futuro per noi e dicendo solo, ho sbagliato ho sbagliato....
> Mai un mi dispiace, sono stato un vigliacco ecc....
> AMEN.
> 
> Da qualche parte ripartirò. Certo venire a Roma domani mi fa male solo all'idea, perchè per me ormai Roma è lui e questo mi spiazza ancora di più, perchè io avrei dovuto cercare casa per trasferirmi in questi giorni e invece ancora una volta è stato in grado anche di compromettere i miei sogni.


Roma è grande...se il tuo sogno è vivere a Roma fregatene di lui e vivi la tua vita! non puoi permettergli di tapparti le ali!


----------



## Dragonfly (28 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Tu, ad esempio, dici che eri una rompiscatole non una "classica amante" che dà leggerezza.


Non ridurrei la figura dell'amante ad una persona che da' leggerezza. Un amante e' tale quando dura nel tempo altrimenti sono relazioni da qualche scopata e basta (vedi Lothar).
Per chi c'è dentro sa che le cose non sono così semplici, le dinamiche in gioco sono molte e spesso queste storie non sono così "leggere".


----------



## Ospite2 (28 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Non ridurrei la figura dell'amante ad una persona che da' leggerezza. Un amante e' tale quando dura nel tempo altrimenti sono relazioni da qualche scopata e basta (vedi Lothar).
> Per chi c'è dentro sa che le cose non sono così semplici, le dinamiche in gioco sono molte e spesso queste storie non sono così "leggere".


Era quello che diceva Diavoletta


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti chiedo scusa, solo un chiarimento, cosa vuoi dire quando dici che a settembre 2010 lui fa l'amore con te perchè vuole qualcosa in più?
> significa che quella è stata la prima volta che avete fatto l'amore? dopo 4 anni?
> oppure ho capito male e stavi facendo riferimento ad un figlio ad esempio?


No ho messo l'anno, perchè presumibilmente lui si è sposato nel 2009 penso, a questo punto sono talmente confusa che neanche io so più che dire e pensare. Volevo dire che lui l'anno scorso era sposato già, quando io gli ho accennato che mi interessava un ragazzo, lui in tre secondi mi ha proposto di passare una giornata insieme, andammo al lago ecc...
Siccome ogni volta che tornavamo a vederci, soprattutto che lui voleva rivedermi, gli dicevo cosa volevo e mi aspettavo dalla nostra storia, lui mi diceva sempre di si, cioè che voleva darmi quella serenità. Ecco questo volevo dire.
Volevo far capire che ogni volta che io mi allontanavo lui tornava e mi faceva credere quello che sapeva avrei voluto, faceva il carino, mi invitava, mi telefonava, insomma era come io lo avrei voluto.
Tutto questo fino a dicembre scorso quando era già sposato!
Capito?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (28 Agosto 2011)

Dragonfly ha detto:


> Non ridurrei la figura dell'amante ad una persona che da' leggerezza. Un amante e' tale quando dura nel tempo altrimenti sono relazioni da qualche scopata e basta (vedi Lothar).
> Per chi c'è dentro sa che le cose non sono così semplici, le dinamiche in gioco sono molte e spesso queste storie non sono così "leggere".


Uffa ho perso per l'ennesima volta la risposta che avevo scritto...grrrrr!
Cerco di riscrivere in precedente pensiero.
Io non voglio ridurre il ruolo dell'amante.
Ma nel mio immaginario, pensavo che se un uomo o una donna, a un certo punto della loro vita a due, sentono il desiderio di altro è perchè qualcosa in quella storia manca o è finita ecc.
Quindi incontrano o conoscono qualcuno che in un certo senso li affascina e iniziano a farsi coinvolgere. Per nascondere una normale storia di adulterio, a mio avviso ci vuole buona memoria, buona riserva di bugie, ecc. quindi di per se una fatica. Se questa amante, nel mio caso io, però ti assilla ogni giorno durante il lavoro, ti manda infinite mail, sms, telefonate, ripete da anni sempre le stesse identiche cose che lui non ne può più, chi glielo fa fare di doversi barcamenare in una storia alternativa se di suo è tanto pesante?
Poteva essere interessante all'inizio, in cui io ero giocosa, interessante sessualmente parlando ma poi??? A lungo andare, perchè non dire le cose come stavano per liberarsi di me?
Invece di sperare che io mi allontanassi perchè mi sentivo tanto rifiutata? A un certo punto se vedi che lei non va, perchè tu non chiudi, cambi numero di cell. ecc.
Anzi no scusa, perchè senti la necessità di chiedere scusa e rivedere qualcuna che a parole sue è stata solo un peso ogni giorno per 5 anni, che lo faceva sentire in colpa di una storia mai nata....
Cioè io non funzionavo in niente in questa storia, che cavolo lo ha spinto a restare, questo vorrei capire!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (28 Agosto 2011)

Il mondo e' pieno di gente incoerente. Rinuncia a capire le sue motivazioni, cerca di capire le tue e vai avanti senza perdere altro tempo


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Guarda la storia di Elisa, lei fu l'amante di un uomo che prometteva e prometteva...ma mai faceva. Almeno lei sapeva di essere amante, ma il tuo lui come il suo appena vedevano che potevano perdere il giochino subito a rassicurare su quello che invece mai avrebbero fatto. 
Se fossi in te, mi prenderei, andrei a casa sua e gli direi che è stato uno stronzo a prenderti in giro non dicendoti che era già impegnato e che quando potevi rifarti una vita lui non ti ha lasciato fare, ovviamente questo litigio in faccia alla moglie, così lei capirà chi è suo marito e tu ti sarai tolto un peso dallo stomaco, lo avrai fatto sentire un verme, perchè ho capito cosa tu vuoi, vuoi fargli sentire il peso dellle sue bugie, fare in modo che si senta una merda, ecco, se fai così non farai la figura della stronza che fa la pazza per riaverlo e allo stesso tempo aprirai gli occhi a sua moglie, cosa che è meglio quanto prima, visto il soggetto.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eravamo su binari diversi si è vero, ribadisco fino alla fine e anche per riallacciarmi alla tua frase che dovevo andarmene io se mi fossi voluta bene...ma c'è sempre un ma...
> Io ero fragile, ero disperata, ero bisognosa di affetto, pensa quello che vuoi come vuoi non mi interessa....di fatto non sono stata in grado e non ho avuto la forza di volermi bene. Quindi questo giustifica LUI per aver "usato" la mia incapacità di volermi bene di farsi un giro ogni tanto????
> Non devo lamentarmi, perchè una persona lucida, rispetto a me, voleva solo una storia fuori dal menage familiare? Questo lo giustifica di aver negato fino alla fine di essere sposato o fidanzato????
> 
> ...



Io ho passato un periodo della mia vita a fare lo zerbino. Ero, in pratica anche se non mi facevo pagare, una prostituta, disposta a dare subito qualunque cosa pur di un minimo abbraccio, o anche solo di quella mezz'ora di "considerazione" che poi considerazione non era.
Non ti dico quanti uomini mi hanno sostanzialmente aperto le gambe, usato, e se ne sono andati mentre flebilmente chiedevo "ehm, magari due chiacchiere?"

Adesso, a distanza di anni, so che loro certo non si sono comportati bene, ma che ero io che attiravo quel tipo di persone. Avevo stampato in fronte la frase "calpestatemi", e adesso non riesco ad avercela con loro, eprchè sono stata io a non proteggermi, a non volermi bene.

Starai meglio quando capirai che sei in grado di prendere in mano TU la tua vita, a non essere una piccola, tenera pedina che qualunque malintenzionato -come lui era- può spupazzarsi. Starai meglio quando saprai che questa cosa non succederà più, perchè non lo permetterai, qualunque porco bugiardo ti si pari davanti. Starai meglio quando la prossima volta che un furbetto ti vorrà alle sue condizioni, girerai i tacchi e te ne andrai con l'autostima intatta.

Per questo si insiste sul fatto che per quanto lui sia stato bugiardo, è poco fruttuoso prendersela con lui. Lo sai, tanti segnali non li hai voluti capire. Di stronzi ce ne sono tanti al mondo, sai, devi diventare più forte, e nessun uomo potrà darti una forza che può venire solo da dentro di te...

In bocca al lupo!!

Nausicaa


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

Otto pagine di post sono davvero tante. Scrivo questo e pian piano le leggo tutte. Non so se è già stato detto.
Naturalmente tu hai sbagliato dal principio: il fatto che conosci uno in chat e magari mediante foto al computer, e che decidi subito per un appuntamento con sesso annesso, denota una superficialità di fondo. Non perchè uno decida di fare queste cose, ma perchè non se ne assume le conseguenze. Sicuramente tu per arrivare a tanto hai visto la foto di un ragazzo attraente. I regola: i ragazzi attraenti con foto di posa nelle foto in chat, forum, e roba varia non fanno chat per fare chat, ma per puntare al sesso. E' come per le discoteche: la scusa che mi piace ballare è una balla (e lo dicono soprattutto le donne), altrimenti non si fa a gara a chi è più sexy. Lo stesso vale per le donne che si mettono in posa e che postano le frasi fatte del tipo "non mi piacciono gli stupidi e cerco l'amore. Non mandate messaggi stupidi sulle mie foto che siete maiali", poi c'è la foto con lei in minigonna che si fa riprendere sul letto o che fa le boccucce all'obbiettivo...
Poi lui è stato duro, spietato, stronzo quanto vuoi, ma ONESTO: non voleva casini con te. Se faceva sesso era perchè voleva solo quello. Tu hai accettato. Punto. Anzi lo ammiro, perchè molte donne non sono oneste e fanno affermazioni fumose che ti fanno credere ben altro.
Ti senti ancora con lui e ti vuoi vendicare? Lascia perdere e pensa a te stessa. Alla fin fine nella tua vita non ha creato danni, sei libera. Lui non lo è.
Vi sentite ancora e hai la possibilità di farlo venire per 200km per una scopata? Fallo venire, dagli un appuntamento e... non presentarti.
Per il resto FOTO maschia cerca SESSO


----------



## Luigi III (28 Agosto 2011)

Sì, io purtroppo ti capisco e so bene che, in certi frangenti non si ha nessuna voglia di ridere. Ma non è una questione di uomo o donna. Nel forum credo che a prevalere siano i traditi, come te, come me.
Io credo che dovresti trovare la forza di resettare la tua vita e non vederlo mai più. Il fatto che non viviate insieme ti può aiutare. Prova a pensare che quel che oggi ti sembra spaventoso, il rinunciare a lui, fra 10 anni ti apparirà un solo come brutto ricordo e penserai che l'hai scampata bella perché nello stare accanto a un doppio come il tuo uomo c'è solo da soffrire. Un forte abbraccio.




diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma la battuta " comprati un libro", non mi fa ridere.
> Vedo che anche voi vi divertire a leggere la mia storia.
> 
> Voltare pagina si, è nei miei programmi da mesi, ma ho il cuore gonfio di dolore, qualcuno lo capisce questo?
> ...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Otto pagine di post sono davvero tante. Scrivo questo e pian piano le leggo tutte. Non so se è già stato detto.
> Naturalmente tu hai sbagliato dal principio: il fatto che conosci uno in chat e magari mediante foto al computer, e che decidi subito per un appuntamento con sesso annesso, denota una superficialità di fondo. Non perchè uno decida di fare queste cose, ma perchè non se ne assume le conseguenze. Sicuramente tu per arrivare a tanto hai visto la foto di un ragazzo attraente. I regola: i ragazzi attraenti con foto di posa nelle foto in chat, forum, e roba varia non fanno chat per fare chat, ma per puntare al sesso. E' come per le discoteche: la scusa che mi piace ballare è una balla (e lo dicono soprattutto le donne), altrimenti non si fa a gara a chi è più sexy. Lo stesso vale per le donne che si mettono in posa e che postano le frasi fatte del tipo "non mi piacciono gli stupidi e cerco l'amore. Non mandate messaggi stupidi sulle mie foto che siete maiali", poi c'è la foto con lei in minigonna che si fa riprendere sul letto o che fa le boccucce all'obbiettivo...
> Poi lui è stato duro, spietato, stronzo quanto vuoi, ma ONESTO: non voleva casini con te. Se faceva sesso era perchè voleva solo quello. Tu hai accettato. Punto. Anzi lo ammiro, perchè molte donne non sono oneste e fanno affermazioni fumose che ti fanno credere ben altro.
> Ti senti ancora con lui e ti vuoi vendicare? Lascia perdere e pensa a te stessa. Alla fin fine nella tua vita non ha creato danni, sei libera. Lui non lo è.
> ...


8 pagine saranno troppe, ma magari giusto qualche post in più... o anche solo il primo letto bene...


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

Comunque prima che potresti pensare male delle mie parole, io ti capisco, ti capisco davvero come ci si sente. Ho aperto anche una discussione sulla mia ultima storia e vorrei evitare di parlare della mia terz'ultima storia (una prostituta, di mestiere).
Cavolo quanto ho pianto e ho voluto vendicarmi. Sulla prostituta la vendetta è arrivata anni dopo, quando mi ha cercato, mi ha chiesto di sposarla (!!!) visto che ero un ragazzo meravigioso. Ho detto semplicemente no, e mi aiutò anche il fatto che stavo vivendo un'altra storia d'amore, forse quella che davvero rimpiangerò per sempre.
Per l'ultima il desiderio di vendetta mio è ancora forte, e avrei tanti modi per agire. Ma nei pochi momenti di mente fredda cerco di calmarmi, anche perchè purtroppo, viviamo in uno stato garantista contro chi rovina le persone, e non vorrei trovarmi delle denuncie contro, solo per aver cercato una mia giiustizia.
Stai tranquilla che il lui che hai conosciuto è uno sposato che va a donne. Prima o poi esce, ed è lui l'uomo in casa: quando la moglie si sveglierà (e succedere con uno così) e deciderà di agire, lui piangerà tante di quelle lacrime amare che la metà non bastano. Ma tu non devi perdere tempo ed aspettare quando succederà, perchè devi pensare a te. E se sei piacente come hai detto, un pò di amicizie e vitalità, qualche uscita più frequente e ne trovi uno migliore, e forse anche più bello.


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> 8 pagine saranno troppe, ma magari giusto qualche post in più... o anche solo il primo letto bene...


mmm... si lo rileggo che è meglio :unhappy:


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> *
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!*
> *Morale facciamo sesso quasi subito*, ci vediamo per tre volte, lui mi invita a casa sua io rifiuto perchè non volevo correre, allora lui decide di partire per le vacanze e non si fa sentire, lo chiamo qualche giorno dopo piuttosto scazzata....torna, ci vediamo e mi dice che non voleva una storia....
> Invece di andare via, inizia il mio calvario, il suo rifiuto mi getta in un baratro profondo che mi porta anno dopo anno ad umiliarmi sempre di più....


Beh non ho letto male il primo post: uno sconosciuto e sesso quasi subito, quindi non mi redimo più
Diverso sarebbe stato: ho chattato con lui per 5anni, e alla fine abbiamo deciso di incontrarci e fare l'amore. Invece è stato impulsivo. Il fatto che si sia chattato in precedenza per anni senza arrivare a nulla non vuol dire nulla.


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh non ho letto male il primo post: uno sconosciuto e sesso quasi subito, quindi non mi redimo più
> Diverso sarebbe stato: ho chattato con lui per 5anni, e alla fine abbiamo deciso di incontrarci e fare l'amore. Invece è stato impulsivo. Il fatto che si sia chattato in precedenza per anni senza arrivare a nulla non vuol dire nulla.



E tuttavia, continuare a ribadire di essere single, quando invece era sposato, non direi che sia proprio da persona onesta, ti pare? 

Per me il punto è quello. Sinceramente, non mi farei problemi ora a fare sesso immediatamente, se mi garba la persona, e non mi sembrerebbe strano nè salutarlo e non vederlo ppiù, nè cominciare una amicizia, nè che nasca qualche cosa di bello.


----------



## oceansize (28 Agosto 2011)

questo è un 3d da incorniciare, per te e per tutte quelle che vengono illuse e prese in giro da uomini sposati. e ovviamente per chi vuole illudersi.
http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/12449-ho-bisogno-di-un-consiglio?highlight=

tanto per rendersi conto di dove può arrivare un essere umano a prendersi gioco di un altro, mi pare che alla fine si è scoperto che in tutto aveva 5 amanti...


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> questo è un 3d da incorniciare, per te e per tutte quelle che vengono illuse e prese in giro da uomini sposati
> http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/12449-ho-bisogno-di-un-consiglio?highlight=
> 
> tanto per rendersi conto di dove può arrivare un essere umano a prendersi gioco di un altro, mi pare che alla fine si è scoperto che in tutto aveva 5 amanti...


OHHHH Mioooo Diooooo!!! Vorrei dare un abbraaccio adesso a Thinkerbell, porella, che inferno.


----------



## oceansize (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> OHHHH Mioooo Diooooo!!! Vorrei dare un abbraaccio adesso a Thinkerbell, porella, che inferno.


sì  alla fine ne è uscita, con tanto dolore e tanta forza


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E tuttavia, continuare a ribadire di essere single, quando invece era sposato, non direi che sia proprio da persona onesta, ti pare?
> 
> Per me il punto è quello. Sinceramente, non mi farei problemi ora a fare sesso immediatamente, se mi garba la persona, e non mi sembrerebbe strano nè salutarlo e non vederlo ppiù, nè cominciare una amicizia, nè che nasca qualche cosa di bello.


Non penso sia quello il punto: se io dico di essere single è una bugia è chiaro. Ma se ti dico che non voglio una storia,questa è la verità da rispettare.
In pratica, lei si innamora e mi chiede: sei single, fidanzato o sposato?
Io rispondo (maledetto bugiardo): sono single
Però aggiungo: ma non voglio storie.

Conta questo, sì sono bugiardo ma non voglio una storia con te, facciamo solo sesso. Se tu donna lo vuoi ok, ma non rompermi le scatole sulla mia vita, tanto te l'ho detto che non voglio stare con te. Se non lo vuoi, ciao ciao, non ti devo altro.


----------



## Daniele (28 Agosto 2011)

Andy, questa sorta di contratto capestro con la definizione inziale "non voglio una storia" non tiene conto che in qusti frangenti si gioca con i sentimenti, che non sono per nulla razionali. Una persona non si può permettere di dire, sesso si, ma non voglio storie, o meglio può farlo, ma deve anche stare attento che la persona in questione non provi sentimenti, perchè se così fosse (ed in questo caso era chiaro a lui), bisogna saper allontare la persona, anche se c'è affetto, solo per il suo bene.


----------



## Andy (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, questa sorta di contratto capestro con la definizione inziale "non voglio una storia" non tiene conto che in qusti frangenti si gioca con i sentimenti, che non sono per nulla razionali. Una persona non si può permettere di dire, sesso si, ma non voglio storie, o meglio può farlo, ma deve anche stare attento che la persona in questione non provi sentimenti, perchè se così fosse (ed in questo caso era chiaro a lui), bisogna saper allontare la persona, anche se c'è affetto, solo per il suo bene.


Ma io sono d'accordo. Lui ha sbagliato, ha fatto una cosa che io non farei mai, e tanti bravi uomini non farebbero mai. Il punto è che lui è quasi inattaccabile, a meno che lei non decida di creare un terremoto, ma le conviene? Ritarderebbe solo il momento da cui iniziare per non pensarlo più. E' vero che il sentimento è bello e non dovrebbe essere mai infangato (magari fosse successo anche a me il rispetto). Io punto il dito sul fatto che è molto facile cadere nella trappola di innamorarsi di una persona conosciuta superficialmente online. Già nella realtà le cose spesso non funzionano, pensa su Internet. Girano persone che non hanno morale e a cui non gliene frega dei sentimenti altrui, perchè lo scopo è acchiappare. Per questo io dicevo che l'errore primario è stato quello di aver subito incontrato uno sconosciuto. Perchè non ti puoi innamorare e avere dei sentimenti solo dopo una foto e due righe di Chat. Rischi davvero di innamorarti di un mostro. Perchè è anche tattica del mostro questa: cadi nella tela del ragno.
E' logico che se io in una chat, vedo la Bellucci, mi piace da morire, le chiedo di incontrarmi subito. Ma sbaglio: sì, è bella bellissima, ma non posso esserne innamorato. Il sentimento uscirà dopo che la vedo di persona e ci faccio anche sesso subito: la amerei. Ma non la conoscerei, potrebbe essere un mostro. Semplicemente, davanti una chat bisogna essere lucidi, e dovrebbe essere facile perchè non c'è legame, non vi è contatto, non vi è l'odore del corpo. Solo una foto e parole all'aria. Semplice: mi piaci, senti frequentiamoci in chat e conosciamoci. Non vuoi? Ok grazie e ciao. Vuoi, ok vediamo se esce qualcosa di bello.
Lui non potrà mai allontanarla per il suo bene, perchè è lì proprio per quello scopo.


----------



## passante (28 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Andy, questa sorta di contratto capestro con la definizione inziale "non voglio una storia" non tiene conto che in qusti frangenti si gioca con i sentimenti, che non sono per nulla razionali. Una persona non si può permettere di dire, sesso si, ma non voglio storie, o meglio può farlo, ma deve anche stare attento che la persona in questione non provi sentimenti, perchè se così fosse (ed in questo caso era chiaro a lui), bisogna saper allontare la persona, anche se c'è affetto, solo per il suo bene.


ecco, la volevo scrivere oggi questa cosa, e l'espressione contratto capestro rende bene. il suo "non voglio storie" non lo rende meno st*onzo. ma riconoscere che lui è stato tale, diavoletta, è certamente un inizio, ma non basta. è per questo, credo, che la maggior parte degli utenti non si è soffermata su di lui ma su di te. non per dirti "peggio per te", anzi, ma per dirti cerca di renderti conto di dove sono state (e quindi sono) le tue debolezze per fortificarti e non cadere più in queste trappole.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Nella prima frase scrivi "Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo" e nell'ultima "Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello".
> E' che tu vorresti sì sapere cosa pensava, ma lo vorresti sapere da lui.
> Parti dall'idea che non lo farà mai perché non può farlo senza mettersi nelle condizioni di spiegarlo a se stesso e ...non lo sa fare.
> Tu sai spiegarti perché non hai colto tutti gli indizi? Se uno non esce con te nel fine settimana e non ti presenta la famiglia e gli amici intimi è evidente che ha un'altra vita ufficiale. Scrivi anche, in altro post, "cosa avrei dovuto fare? Pedinarlo?". Beh sarebbe stato il minimo fare quei 100km (non vive in Australia!) e vedere una sera dove andava dopo il lavoro e con chi si vedeva, dato che tu dubbi ne avevi.
> ...


certo che vorrei saperlo da lui, io come faccio a capire i suoi pensieri? Se analizzo la situazione da me, penso che sono stata un gioco. Si avevo i segnali ma nonostante questo non mi sentivo di pedinarlo, anche se le mie amiche me l'hanno proposto....
Vedi, qualcuno mi ha detto di pensare se volevo fare qualcosa di cui poi mi sarei potuta vergognare, ecco per me pedinarlo era ridicolo e mi sentivo stupida a farlo. Avrei gradito che a domanda, lui trovasse il coraggio di dirmi le cose. Perchè io l'ho chiesto infinite volte.
Con la mia psicologa ho analizzato anche la mia reale paura di impegnarmi e restare pertanto in una storia sbagliata, ogni pensiero da voi espresso è un pensiero da me formulato e una riflessione che ho ipotizzato.
Anche se per questa situazione posso non apparire intelligente, tuttavia non sono neanche così stupida.
E' che io ero dannatamente convinta che l'unico motivo per cui non decollava questa storia è che lui si è rifiutato dal principio di conoscermi. ma lui di fatto non è mai stato interessato a conoscermi, aveva la sua storia stabile, conosceva la persona che aveva al suo fianco, gli dava meno problemi evidentemente di quelli che potevo procurargli io....ha scelto la tranquillità!
Quante volte ho letto nei post uomini che scelgono la ragazza brava di facciata e poi hanno l'amante per sfogare le proprie voglie sessuali. Non sono nè la prima, nè l'ultima.
Scusami ma via via che mi sfogavo ho scaricato la tensione che avevo dentro e oggi, vorrei solo pensare a me, godermi il mio successo professionale che ho raggiunto in questi giorni e ripartire da me stessa.
Come scritto altrove, alla fine non tutto il male viene per nuocere, questa storia mi ha permesso di capire molte cose. La prima è che non devo sentirmi inferiore a nessuno. La seconda a darmi il giusto valore, perchè nella vita qualche traguardo l'ho raggiunto e da sola. Ho imparato che non è stata colpa mia se lui non mi ha voluto. Ho imparato che per essere felici non devi dipendere dagli altri ma devo trovare dentro di me la soddisfazione. Ecc., è stata una lezione di vita necessaria. Avrei solo voluto impiegare meno tempo ma ormai...non ho la De Lorean per viaggiare nel tempo! Non ho voglia neanche di voltare pagina ma solo di cambiare libro e scrivere una nuova storia....


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Sei stravolta e mi pare l'abbiano capito tutti.
> Quando si scopre "chi è l'assassino" tutti sono capaci di vedere gli indizi, ma prima tutti pensavano fosse il maggiordomo.
> Credo che tu abbia capito la metafora.
> Per te ora è fondamentale capire lui e te e come si è evoluta la storia. Non puoi pensare di riuscirci in pochi giorni.
> ...


Ma figuriamoci...
Dove siamo qui?
A scuola?
Qua nessuno deve fare niente, ma dove siamo?
Ma quale capire lui...
Ma quale evoluzione delle storia...
Ma quale ragione...ma dove siamo...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Naturalmente tu hai sbagliato dal principio:* il fatto che conosci uno in chat e magari mediante foto al computer, e che decidi subito per un appuntamento con sesso annesso, denota una superficialità di fondo.* Non perchè uno decida di fare queste cose, ma perchè non se ne assume le conseguenze. Sicuramente tu per arrivare a tanto hai visto la foto di un ragazzo attraente. I regola: i ragazzi attraenti con foto di posa nelle foto in chat, forum, e roba varia non fanno chat per fare chat, ma per puntare al sesso. E' come per le discoteche: la scusa che mi piace ballare è una balla (e lo dicono soprattutto le donne), altrimenti non si fa a gara a chi è più sexy. Lo stesso vale per le donne che si mettono in posa e che postano le frasi fatte del tipo "non mi piacciono gli stupidi e cerco l'amore. Non mandate messaggi stupidi sulle mie foto che siete maiali", poi c'è la foto con lei in minigonna che si fa riprendere sul letto o che fa le boccucce all'obbiettivo...
> Poi lui è stato duro, spietato, stronzo quanto vuoi, ma ONESTO: non voleva casini con te. Se faceva sesso era perchè voleva solo quello. Tu hai accettato. Punto. Anzi lo ammiro, perchè molte donne non sono oneste e fanno affermazioni fumose che ti fanno credere ben altro.
> Ti senti ancora con lui e ti vuoi vendicare? Lascia perdere e pensa a te stessa. Alla fin fine nella tua vita non ha creato danni, sei libera. Lui non lo è.
> Vi sentite ancora e hai la possibilità di farlo venire per 200km per una scopata? Fallo venire, dagli un appuntamento e... non presentarti.
> Per il resto FOTO maschia cerca SESSO



1) Io non ci ho fatto sesso al primo appuntamento, anche perchè il primo appuntamento è stato al circo massimo il 10 luglio 2006, se ti sfugge l'evento vai a cercare su internet....eravamo io lui e altre 400000000000 mila persone.
Superficiale sarai tu! Io non faccio la puttana di professione e non ho bisogno di incontrare gente in chat per queste cose. Ho avuto solo due storie in vita mia e una è lui.
2) Visto che non hai letto, vattelo a leggere, ho scritto com'è fisicamente in un altro post. E' tutto fuorchè un Apollo, quando l'ho visto in foto lo trovavo brutto e quando l'ho visto la prima volta anche peggio. Aveva gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e pure cicciottello, prima di dare del superficiale a qualcuno, leggi tutto. fai più bella figura.
3) certo che ho la possibilità di farlo venire da me per una scopata, se non ti è chiaro io ho un certo ascendente su di lui....ma non mi interessa cercarlo e chiedergli di venire da me per sesso. Perchè non ho mai chiesto questo e non intendo farlo ora!
4) IO NON CERCO AVVENTURE DI SESSO! Non sono interessata e sto bene come sto.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quoto ogni parola, quando gli ho detto di scegliere ha scelto LEI. Non era confuso, no! Altrimenti mi avrebbe frequentato come si deve mi dava lo spazio che meritavo per farmi conoscere e poi avrebbe scelto.
> Per come è nata la nostra storia e il suo rifiuto, io forse all'inizio potevo anche interessargli e lui aveva la voglia di farlo, ma non appena io ho manifestato l'interesse per una storia più importante lui è scappato.
> Ma questa situazione ha fatto di me una donna per cui non valeva la pena, perchè tutti i suoi atteggiamenti mi hanno resa, pesante, rompiscatole, sempre a ripetere le stesse cose....non avendo avuto la possibilità di essere me stessa, di potermi comportare come donna, non sono mai stata neanche in grado di competere, perchè non ho mai avuto serenità. Ma sempre il cuore in pensa, perchè sentivo l'altra presenza.
> L'unica cosa per cui potevo competere senza sforzo era il mio aspetto...ma essere belle, serve a poco quando non riesci a essere leggiadra e donna, perchè hai il cuore buio!
> ...


Ma maledizione non buttarti giù così, dai cazzo non metterla in questi termini così lesivi per te.
Già vero, una storia importante fa paura eh? Ocio che bisogna impegnarsi, darsi da fare, mettersi in gioco...
Dai Non metterti a confronto...dai te lo dico io, ti fa un male cane, ma bestiale se arrivi a dire che lui ha sposato un'altra perchè questa è meglio di te...per piacere eh? Tieni la testa ferma.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Il problema sai qual è??? Che non ho voglia di capirlo, perchè ho perso 5 anni a chiedere spiegazioni e verità. Avrei voluto che mi telefonasse, mi rispondesse a una delle infinite mail che gli ho mandato e in cui chiedevo spiegazioni o con un sms....insomma come voleva lui, purchè lui mi spiegasse qualcosa, due parole volevo.Vorrei che fosse lui a fare un attimo anche un suo mea culpa e si prendesse al briga di spendere due parole in mio favore e spiegarmi cosa gli è passato nell'anticamera del cervello....ecco cosa vorrei!


Brava.


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 1) Io non ci ho fatto sesso al primo appuntamento, anche perchè il primo appuntamento è stato al circo massimo il 10 luglio 2006, se ti sfugge l'evento vai a cercare su internet....eravamo io lui e altre 400000000000 mila persone.


beh.. in realtà è una situazione simpatica quella dell'infratto nella folla oceanica :mrgreen::mrgreen: (diavoletta sto a scerzà non ti offendere, eh)


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho passato un periodo della mia vita a fare lo zerbino. Ero, in pratica anche se non mi facevo pagare, una prostituta, disposta a dare subito qualunque cosa pur di un minimo abbraccio, o anche solo di quella mezz'ora di "considerazione" che poi considerazione non era.
> Non ti dico quanti uomini mi hanno sostanzialmente aperto le gambe, usato, e se ne sono andati mentre flebilmente chiedevo "ehm, magari due chiacchiere?"
> 
> Adesso, a distanza di anni, so che loro certo non si sono comportati bene, ma che ero io che attiravo quel tipo di persone. Avevo stampato in fronte la frase "calpestatemi", e adesso non riesco ad avercela con loro, eprchè sono stata io a non proteggermi, a non volermi bene.
> ...


Grazie Nausica per le tue parole!!!! Neanche io provo odio per lui e ho già la consapevolezza che questa storia è andata avanti per la mia mancanza di autostima. Ho fatto già un percorso seguita da una psicologa e credimi sono migliorata tanto. Sono già molto più forte e quello che mi ripeto sempre è che spero che se un domani conoscerò mai un altro ragazzo, al primo gesto e/o parola poco gradita, alzo i tacchi!
Lo so che non è poco fruttuoso prendersela con lui, però quando ho aperto questo post ero davvero sconvolta. Mi veniva il vomito, perchè io mi aspettavo una fidanzata non una moglie. Cioè proprio l'idea che lui abbia preparato un matrimonio, una scelta di vita importante e io non lo abbia mai scoperto, che mi ha stravolto. Oltre al fatto che lui comunque per tutto il suo primo anno di matrimonio è uscito con me, mi ha fatto regali...ecc. Io ero la sua amante da prima, capisci? Un conto è che uno si sposa e poi dopo qualche anno arriva la noia i problemi e arriva l'amante. Un conto è decidere di fare un passo così importante, quando tu da due anni già hai un'amante. Ce ne vuole per fare un passo del genere, secondo me!
Comunque, per quanto ci pensi, non trovo risposte a questa assurdità! Di fatto è andata così.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo. Lui ha sbagliato, ha fatto una cosa che io non farei mai, e tanti bravi uomini non farebbero mai. Il punto è che lui è quasi inattaccabile, a meno che lei non decida di creare un terremoto, ma le conviene? Ritarderebbe solo il momento da cui iniziare per non pensarlo più. E' vero che il sentimento è bello e non dovrebbe essere mai infangato (magari fosse successo anche a me il rispetto). Io punto il dito sul fatto che è molto facile cadere nella trappola di innamorarsi di una persona conosciuta superficialmente online. Già nella realtà le cose spesso non funzionano, pensa su Internet. Girano persone che non hanno morale e a cui non gliene frega dei sentimenti altrui, perchè lo scopo è acchiappare. Per questo io dicevo che l'errore primario è stato quello di aver subito incontrato uno sconosciuto. Perchè non ti puoi innamorare e avere dei sentimenti solo dopo una foto e due righe di Chat. Rischi davvero di innamorarti di un mostro. Perchè è anche tattica del mostro questa: cadi nella tela del ragno.
> E' logico che se io in una chat, vedo la Bellucci, mi piace da morire, le chiedo di incontrarmi subito. Ma sbaglio: sì, è bella bellissima, ma non posso esserne innamorato. Il sentimento uscirà dopo che la vedo di persona e ci faccio anche sesso subito: la amerei. Ma non la conoscerei, potrebbe essere un mostro. Semplicemente, davanti una chat bisogna essere lucidi, e dovrebbe essere facile perchè non c'è legame, non vi è contatto, non vi è l'odore del corpo. Solo una foto e parole all'aria. Semplice: mi piaci, senti frequentiamoci in chat e conosciamoci. Non vuoi? Ok grazie e ciao. Vuoi, ok vediamo se esce qualcosa di bello.
> Lui non potrà mai allontanarla per il suo bene, perchè è lì proprio per quello scopo.


Scusami ma io non potevo fare la telecronaca minuto per minuto della mia vita. Dovevo essere sintetica. Non è che ci ho chattato oggi e l'ho incontrato domani. Ha dovuto insistere e molto, perchè io di incontrarlo non avevo voglia. Però rispetto a tutti gli altri ci ho trovato qualcosa in più, avrei potuto scegliere altre persone da incontrare quella sera a Roma, ho scelto lui, perchè qualcosa con lui era stato diverso. E torno a ripetere che il fatto che abbiamo fatto sesso quasi subito non significa la prima sera. Intendevo dire che non ho fatto passar mesi. Forse si anche questo è stato il mio errore, ho sbagliato lì, consapevole, perchè così gli ho tolto l'interesse di conoscermi. E questa cosa è stato il mio cruccio in questi anni che non è stato interessato a conoscermi e frequentarmi.
Però smettetela di trattarmi come una prostituta perchè sono lontana anni luce.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta, con la mia ragazza c'è stato sesso alla prima uscita, quindi quello conta poco sul farsi conoscere o no, punto. Lui aveva deciso la tua parte nel film della sua vita e non eri per nulla la protagonista, ma facevi una parte importante, ma laterale al protagonista stesso, un poco come Christopher Canche nei fumetti, un personagggio laterale, importante in quello che fa, ma non è Superman.
Diavoletta, adesso pensa a te stessa, se il pensiero di lui e di cosa ti ha fatto ti tormenta vendicati e via, se non ti tormenta allora lascialo andare, sistemati e poi tra qualche mese gli spedisci una lettera...con un bel fanculo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma maledizione non buttarti giù così, dai cazzo non metterla in questi termini così lesivi per te.
> Già vero, una storia importante fa paura eh? Ocio che bisogna impegnarsi, darsi da fare, mettersi in gioco...
> Dai Non metterti a confronto...dai te lo dico io, ti fa un male cane, ma bestiale se arrivi a dire che lui ha sposato un'altra perchè questa è meglio di te...per piacere eh? Tieni la testa ferma.


No tranquillo, come ho detto anche a lui quando ho visto la loro foto insieme, hai preferito un cesso a me!
E poi è pure vecchia o se li porta male?

Non mi sminuisco più! Sono una ragazza eccezionale che per capirlo doveva passare attraverso questa storia, perchè io per prima non ho mai creduto abbastanza in me e nelle mia capacità.
Prima di incontrare lui mi sentivo brutta, peccato che il destino a volte è cattivo, un minuto dopo che avevo deciso di buttarmi una storia con lui, tutti gli uomini si sono accorti che ero carina....
Ma a quel punto io ho ignorato tutti, pensando di aver trovato quello che mi interessava.
Dico solo, che se pure può essere stato confuso, l'altra gli ha dato sicurezza e io non sono stata in grado di metterlo in crisi al punto da lasciare lei per me.
Non gli ho dato lo stimolo e la forza per lasciare l'altra.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Basta con questa storia che tu non gli hai dato lo stimolo e così via dicendo, avresti preferito essere quella ufficiale ed essere cornuta? Questo qui farà sempre questo e semplicemente perchè è un senza palle. probabilmente si è sposato perchè non riusciva a dire di no, non riusciva neppure a staccare da te, ti sei innamorata di un classico senza palle.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> beh.. in realtà è una situazione simpatica quella dell'infratto nella folla oceanica :mrgreen::mrgreen: (diavoletta sto a scerzà non ti offendere, eh)


Eh si sarà per questo che non mi  hai presa sul serio, io ero ancora sbronza dalla sera prima e lui ha visto che l'ho invitato alle prove di orgia collettiva, prima della fine del mondo....:mrgreen::mrgreen: 
Tranquillo, mi sono sfogata abbastanza e ho ritrovato anche la voglia di ridere adesso! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma io non potevo fare la telecronaca minuto per minuto della mia vita. Dovevo essere sintetica. Non è che ci ho chattato oggi e l'ho incontrato domani. Ha dovuto insistere e molto, perchè io di incontrarlo non avevo voglia. Però rispetto a tutti gli altri ci ho trovato qualcosa in più, avrei potuto scegliere altre persone da incontrare quella sera a Roma, ho scelto lui, perchè qualcosa con lui era stato diverso. E torno a ripetere che il fatto che abbiamo fatto sesso quasi subito non significa la prima sera. Intendevo dire che non ho fatto passar mesi. Forse si anche questo è stato il mio errore, ho sbagliato lì, consapevole, perchè così gli ho tolto l'interesse di conoscermi. E questa cosa è stato il mio cruccio in questi anni che non è stato interessato a conoscermi e frequentarmi.
> Però smettetela di trattarmi come una prostituta perchè sono lontana anni luce.


Beh insomma qua mi pare che si stia esagerando e drammatizzando tutto.
Dai cosa dici su, macchè prostituta.
Ripigliati, e tu Andy Xd vacci piano eh? Pensa alla pazza a cui sei corso dietro te...XD...qui il caso è diverso.
Io ci vedo...piuttosto l'insidia del virtuale...
Insomma lei conosce sto tizio.
Lui le dà da intendere...
Ma per esempio...anche a me è capitato di assistere a persone che in chat si presentano come separato senza figli, e poi si scopre che di figli ne ha tre, ah io sono laureato in economia, invece sei il fattorino di una banca...ecc.ecc...
Diavoletta, forse la distanza ha giocato a tuo svantaggio.
Io intanto mi spaccio per quello che non sono, o per lo meno, ti tengo fuori dalla mia vera vita, così ti taccio il fatto che io ho già una storia con una donna. Di quella donna non ti dico niente: sono cazzi miei. Intanto vedo come va con te, insomma dai ne è nato qualcosa di bello no?
Poi il gioco gli è sfuggito di mano eh?
Se fosse stata una storia simile a quelle da pincyamore...mah...ehm...per quel che mi posso ricordare...
Ok pupa, guarda che io ho un'altra a casa eh? Guarda che mi vuole sposare...non è meglio che insomma...ok dai...ci siamo divertiti...ma adesso devo mettere la testa a  posto?
Insomma sei stata imbrogliata...dai su...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> diavoletta, con la mia ragazza c'è stato sesso alla prima uscita, quindi quello conta poco sul farsi conoscere o no, punto. Lui aveva deciso la tua parte nel film della sua vita e non eri per nulla la protagonista, ma facevi una parte importante, ma laterale al protagonista stesso, un poco come Christopher Canche nei fumetti, un personagggio laterale, importante in quello che fa, ma non è Superman.
> Diavoletta, adesso pensa a te stessa, se il pensiero di lui e di cosa ti ha fatto ti tormenta vendicati e via, se non ti tormenta allora lascialo andare, sistemati e poi tra qualche mese gli spedisci una lettera...con un bel fanculo.


Male.
Hai sbagliato mio caro.
Quella che la molla la prima sera, non è una ragazza seria eh?
Quella seria ragiona: non gliela mollo la prima sera, senno lui pensa male di me eh?
E se lui è un ragazzo serio non me la chiede la prima sera...
AHI AHI AHI AHI...mi stupisci eh?
Tu sei stato la causa del tuo mal eh?
Io per principio.
Mai fatto sesso al primo appuntamento eh?
AHi ahi ahi, qui casca l'asino...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Basta con questa storia che tu non gli hai dato lo stimolo e così via dicendo, avresti preferito essere quella ufficiale ed essere cornuta? Questo qui farà sempre questo e semplicemente perchè è un senza palle. probabilmente si è sposato perchè non riusciva a dire di no, non riusciva neppure a staccare da te, ti sei innamorata di un classico senza palle.


Daniele, l'ho detto anche a lui questo, quando ho scoperto la storia, certo che preferisco essere l'altra piuttosto che la moglie! Ora che so chi è, è ovvio che ho avuto culo per il solo fatto che non sono io quella che ama!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eh si sarà per questo che non mi  hai presa sul serio, io ero ancora sbronza dalla sera prima e lui ha visto che l'ho invitato alle prove di orgia collettiva, prima della fine del mondo....:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> Tranquillo, mi sono sfogata abbastanza e ho ritrovato anche la voglia di ridere adesso! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Amica mia..
Allora non perdiamola questa voglia eh?


----------



## passante (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eh si sarà per questo che non mi hai presa sul serio, io ero ancora sbronza dalla sera prima e lui ha visto che l'ho invitato alle *prove di orgia collettiva, prima della fine del mondo*....


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Conte, se una donna non ci sta con me la prima sera o non ci starebbe con me la prima sera è una donna con cui manco ci provo, fatiche fatiche per poi delle frasi come "non vorrei rovinare la nostra amicizia!", ma boia mondo, quale amicizia del cavolo??? Se per quella fare lingua in bocca è amicizia...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma qua mi pare che si stia esagerando e drammatizzando tutto.
> Dai cosa dici su, macchè prostituta.
> Ripigliati, e tu Andy Xd vacci piano eh? Pensa alla pazza a cui sei corso dietro te...XD...qui il caso è diverso.
> Io ci vedo...piuttosto l'insidia del virtuale...
> ...


No no niente drammi, tranquillo! Solo che si fanno analisi troppo in fretta senza leggere....eh! Non voglio passare per una donna diversa e si che il nick è forviante....ma dietro la diavoletta c'è una brava bimba!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> brava bimba!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Che devo fare, come la Apple che cita in giudizio tutti? "bravo bimbo" e per sicurezza il suo femminile è un marchio registrato da me!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

ragazzi belli non so voi ma io devo lavorare domani,...grazie a tutti e sogni belli!
Ehm se, domani al TG sentite che una donna ha ucciso qualcuno a Roma, sappiate che ho gradito la partecipazione al mio post! Grazie a tutti!:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Anche qui, lo so che non vi sembra possibile ma io non ho mai voluto fare stronzate, tipo seguirlo o cercare i suoi amici e chiedere informazioni. Ho cercato su internet e non trovavo nulla, fino a qualche mese fa. Prima ho trovato il nome e poi finalmente una foto con ben evidenti le fedi.....
> I segnali mi hanno sempre portato in quella direzione e *gliel'ho chiesto non una*, *non due, *ma *miglia e centinaia di volte*, ho fatto battute fino a prima di vedere quella foto, sul fatto che fosse fidanzato e ha detto no....
> Mi piaceva lo volevo, devo frustarmi perchè sono stata tanto stupida da fidarmi?
> A volte mi sentivo pesantissima, perchè non mi fidavo, perchè sospettavo ecc....alla fine ho avuto ragione io e avrei dovuto perseguire questo istinto.
> ...


guarda che il mio post non era ironico
tuttavia proprio il grassetto dà da pensare


----------



## Amoremio (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma la battuta " comprati un libro", non mi fa ridere.
> *Vedo che anche voi vi divertire a leggere la mia storia*.
> 
> Voltare pagina si, è nei miei programmi da mesi, ma ho il cuore gonfio di dolore, qualcuno lo capisce questo?
> ...


non credo che qui dentro ci sia 1 utente che si diverte a leggere dei dolori altrui

diversi tuoi post mi danno l'impressione che tu sia parecchio arroccata in difensiva
sembra che tu prenda qualunque cosa ti venga detta come un'aggressione: non è così

chi ti ha detto di non cercare "vendetta" lo ha fatto perchè tu potessi risparmiarti di esporti e pentirtene (o perchè almeno lo facessi consapevolmente)
nessuno disconosce il fatto che lui si sia comportato male con te
ma cerchiamo di aiutarti a capire che il comportamento più grave è stato il tuo verso te stessa
e che, oltre a non continuare a farti del male, dovresti capirne le ragioni profonde


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78@hotmail.it ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti, sono appena arrivata in questo forum, cliccando semplicemente su google la parola tradimento....
> La mia storia è fuori da ogni regola, soprattutto per l'ingenuità assurda che ho dimostrato io,in questa storia.
> Comunque tralascio i dettagli di questi 5 anni e arrivo alla succo della storia....
> Cinque anni fa, uno sconosciuto mi contatta via mail, fino a quel momento pur chattando da anni evitavo ogni incontro...poi arriva lui e mi decido e qui l'errore più grande della mia vita!
> ...


Buongiorno Diavoletta,ti leggo solo ora.
Certo che hai trovato un bel figlio di p......,io lo sono abbastanza ma la prima cosa che dico da subito,visto che e'da tempo che traffico con queste storie, e'che ho moglie e figli...scanso equivoci.
La risposta e'semplice se ti interessa lo tieni,e sarete amanti,preparati che non e'semplice vivere in questo modo.
VIceversa mollalo,cell in lista nera email pure,ci vuole un secondo.
Lascia stare la moglie,magari rimedi botte e basta.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io ho passato un periodo della mia vita a fare lo zerbino. Ero, in pratica anche se non mi facevo pagare, una prostituta, disposta a dare subito qualunque cosa pur di un minimo abbraccio, o anche solo di quella mezz'ora di "considerazione" che poi considerazione non era.
> Non ti dico quanti uomini mi hanno sostanzialmente aperto le gambe, usato, e se ne sono andati mentre flebilmente chiedevo "ehm, magari due chiacchiere?"
> 
> Adesso, a distanza di anni, so che loro certo non si sono comportati bene, ma che ero io che attiravo quel tipo di persone. Avevo stampato in fronte la frase "calpestatemi", e adesso non riesco ad avercela con loro, eprchè sono stata io a non proteggermi, a non volermi bene.
> ...


nau, qui c'è una frase che stringe il cuore 
ci vorrebbe un'emoticon che ti abbraccia


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> nau, qui c'è una frase che stringe il cuore
> ci vorrebbe un'emoticon che ti abbraccia


Ma adesso sto benissimo! 
Grazie cmq Amoremio!


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 1) Io non ci ho fatto sesso al primo appuntamento, anche perchè il primo appuntamento è stato al circo massimo il 10 luglio 2006, se ti sfugge l'evento vai a cercare su internet....eravamo io lui e altre 400000000000 mila persone.
> Superficiale sarai tu! Io non faccio la puttana di professione e non ho bisogno di incontrare gente in chat per queste cose. Ho avuto solo due storie in vita mia e una è lui.
> 2)* Visto che non hai letto, vattelo a leggere, ho scritto com'è fisicamente in un altro post. E' tutto fuorchè un Apollo, quando l'ho visto in foto lo trovavo brutto e quando l'ho visto la prima volta anche peggio. Aveva gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e pure cicciottello, prima di dare del superficiale a qualcuno, leggi tutto. fai più bella figura.*
> 3) certo che ho la possibilità di farlo venire da me per una scopata, se non ti è chiaro io ho un certo ascendente su di lui....ma non mi interessa cercarlo e chiedergli di venire da me per sesso. Perchè non ho mai chiesto questo e non intendo farlo ora!
> 4) IO NON CERCO AVVENTURE DI SESSO! Non sono interessata e sto bene come sto.



Accetto il tuo sfogo verso di me. Una sola cosa su cui, permettimi ho molti dubbi: io brutti, panzoni, e occhiali a fondo di bottiglia che hanno moglie, amante e che chattano e prendono subito appuntamenti non ne ho mai conosciuti.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma io non potevo fare la telecronaca minuto per minuto della mia vita. Dovevo essere sintetica. Non è che ci ho chattato oggi e l'ho incontrato domani. Ha dovuto insistere e molto, perchè io di incontrarlo non avevo voglia. Però rispetto a tutti gli altri ci ho trovato qualcosa in più,* avrei potuto scegliere altre persone da incontrare quella sera a Roma*, ho scelto lui, perchè qualcosa con lui era stato diverso. E torno a ripetere che il fatto che abbiamo fatto sesso quasi subito non significa la prima sera. Intendevo dire che non ho fatto passar mesi. Forse si anche questo è stato il mio errore, ho sbagliato lì, consapevole, perchè così gli ho tolto l'interesse di conoscermi. E questa cosa è stato il mio cruccio in questi anni che non è stato interessato a conoscermi e frequentarmi.
> Però smettetela di trattarmi come una prostituta perchè sono lontana anni luce.


Scusami, non offenderti, non puoi affermare queste cose: *io potrei scegliere chi voglio*. Lo hai ribadito anche in un altro post. Non è una medaglia da porre sul petto. E mi fa ribadire la mia esternazione sulla *superficialità*. Non sei tu che decide di scegliere. Ci si sceglie entrambi. In questa storia *lui non ha scelto te*, e tu sei arrabbiata. Ma non dovresti prenderla sul piano dell'orgoglio, solo perchè tu hai scelto lui e lui non ha scelto te. Non è così che si costruisce una storia: ci sono 100uomini e scelgo io quello che voglio. Ok, dillo, lo puoi fare, ma devi anche chiedere *a lui* se lui sceglie te.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo sfogo verso di me. Una sola cosa su cui, permettimi ho molti dubbi: *io brutti, panzoni, e occhiali a fondo di bottiglia che hanno moglie, amante e che chattano e prendono subito appuntamenti non ne ho mai conosciuti*.


forse perchè sei un maschio 
Credimi, ce ne sono   Le donne hanno una grande riserva di gentilezza e comprensione da distribuire, sovente e a loro danno...


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo sfogo verso di me. Una sola cosa su cui, permettimi ho molti dubbi: io brutti, panzoni, e occhiali a fondo di bottiglia che hanno moglie, amante e che chattano e prendono subito appuntamenti non ne ho mai conosciuti.


il più delle volte ci si innamora per come una persona è dentro e non del belloccio della situazione....magari una persona "meno bella" ha delle caratteristiche caratteriali che la fanno diventare più bella di qualunque altra!


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh insomma qua mi pare che si stia esagerando e drammatizzando tutto.
> Dai cosa dici su, macchè prostituta.
> Ripigliati, e tu Andy Xd vacci piano eh? Pensa alla pazza a cui sei corso dietro te...XD...qui il caso è diverso.
> Io ci vedo...piuttosto l'insidia del virtuale...
> ...


Lo so che ci vado duro. Come voglio che si vada duro contro di me, perchè solo così si capisce il vero errore.
Quante me ne hanno dette poi...


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> forse perchè sei un maschio
> Credimi, ce ne sono   Le donne hanno una grande riserva di gentilezza e comprensione da distribuire, sovente e a loro danno...


Non c'entra nulla Diavoletta in questa risposta, non fraintendermi quindi Diavoletta.
Sì, li ho conosciuti, ma con villa con piscina e Audi A8


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla Diavoletta in questa risposta, non fraintendermi quindi Diavoletta.
> *Sì, li ho conosciuti, ma con villa con piscina e Audi A8*


Anche tu? Ma sono la sola ad infastidirsi per questi luoghi comuni?

Scusa non ce l'ho con te ma solo con queste affermazioni. Secondo questo concetto solo quelli fighi trombano e si sposano....e che palle!!!!


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu? Ma sono la sola ad infastidirsi per questi luoghi comuni?
> 
> Scusa non ce l'ho con te ma solo con queste affermazioni. Secondo questo concetto solo quelli fighi trombano e si sposano....e che palle!!!!


Non è un luogo comune. Hai mai visto uno con una Carrera, affiancarsi ad una bella donna per la strada, farle un complimento, e questa fare il giro della macchina aprire lo sportello e salirci? Bari, qualche mese fa...
Certo non tutte sono così, ci mancherebbe, ma il fenomeno c'è ed esiste.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è un luogo comune. Hai mai visto uno con una Carrera, affiancarsi ad una bella donna per la strada, farle un complimento, e questa fare il giro della macchina aprire lo sportello e salirci? Bari, qualche mese fa...
> Certo non tutte sono così, ci mancherebbe, ma il fenomeno c'è ed esiste.


E' una cosa diversa che dire che quelli brutti devono avere il Carrera per riuscire a stare con una donna.
Che poi esista una certa categorie di donne (e uomini) ne sono conscia ma in cuor mio (sapendo di sbagliare) spero sempre siano la minoranza


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è un luogo comune. Hai mai visto uno con una Carrera, affiancarsi ad una bella donna per la strada, farle un complimento, e questa fare il giro della macchina aprire lo sportello e salirci? Bari, qualche mese fa...
> Certo non tutte sono così, ci mancherebbe, ma il fenomeno c'è ed esiste.


Il fatto che esistano donne attratte esclusivamente dai soldi, non toglie il fatto che esistono donne che se ne fregano della confezione e si innamorano, a torto o a ragione, di quello che c'è dentro.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Il fatto che esistano donne attratte esclusivamente dai soldi, non toglie il fatto che esistono donne che se ne fregano della confezione e si innamorano, a torto o a ragione, di quello che c'è dentro.


Ci mancherebbe, ci sono donne che sono sposate con uomini molto brutti e vivono felici. Non conta la bellezza, ma il fascino. Pippo Franco è un uomo molto brutto con quel nasone (dal mio punto di vista) ma è anche un uomo che ha avuto successo con le donne, sicuramente per il suo fascino, non perchè ha i soldi.
Dicevo solo che i luoghi comuni non sono tanto luoghi comuni.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Comunque, a proposito di uomini e donne sposate...
In questi giorni mi sto scambiando dei messaggi con una donna in una Chat, ma tramite mail. Un semplice contatto, senza mire da parte mia.
In realtà avevo letto il suo profilo in cui diceva che l'avrebbe fatta pagare all'ex e la contattai per curiosità, per sapere come mai tutto questo astio in un profilo. Premetto anche che è un profilo senza foto a altre informazioni a parte l'età, circa 10 anni più di me.
In pratica al primo messaggio mi ha risposto parlandomi delle violenze subite. Al secondo messaggio mi ha dato il numero di cellulare. Ora è uscito che è sposata, e che continua a gironzolare dove abita l'ex...

Ma dove andremo a finire...


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, a proposito di uomini e donne sposate...
> In questi giorni mi sto scambiando dei messaggi con una donna in una Chat, ma tramite mail. Un semplice contatto, senza mire da parte mia.
> In realtà avevo letto il suo profilo in cui diceva che l'avrebbe fatta pagare all'ex e la contattai per curiosità, per sapere come mai tutto questo astio in un profilo. Premetto anche che è un profilo senza foto a altre informazioni a parte l'età, circa 10 anni più di me.
> In pratica al primo messaggio mi ha risposto parlandomi delle violenze subite. Al secondo messaggio mi ha dato il numero di cellulare. Ora è uscito che è sposata, e che continua a gironzolare dove abita l'ex...
> ...


Ho capito ma tu te le cerchi però!!!!!!
Guarda che pure co questa fai una finaccia! lascia perde che è meglio!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Diavoletta!
Ho letto più con una certa preoccupazione che con una pigra sommarietà l'intricato evolversi di questa discussione e la tua discesa agli inferi.
Se potessi notare le cose che mancano sarebbe certo un facile gioco di "trova le differnze" fra un rapporto normale e fruttuoso e una debosciata scialcquatura di pitali, ma non è facile per nessuno vedere il sole quando si sta all'ombra.
Ed in questo non posso ammettere neppure a me stesso che certe sguappole se le meritano le loro epopee di guano, tantomeno lo farei notare a te, e certo non lo scriverei mai anche se lo penso nell'intimo.
L'abbraccio umido e vermiglio che striscia come scabre chele fra le tue cosce ti sarà sembrato forse il preludio d'un lontano avvenire tra gli schiocchi dei baciucchi d'una vecchia racchia colla crocchia che sonnecchia, ma quella vecchina non dovevi essere tu, che mai si sarebbero seminati in te i genitori dei nipoti d'un uomo scurrile nel petto più che nei lombi.
Se devo apprezzare qualcuno, certo non che io lo vada a sbandierare ai quattro venti, questi è colui che riesce nell'intento, pur nell'avversa stagione, anche se non pone nella mia la sua mano franca.
Ed ora, se senti che colui abbranca dal petto il cuore tuo vivo, regalagli una rosa, non il letame da cui le sue radici hanno succhiato sostanza.
E' un po' come vedere scimmie urlanti che brandiscono scimitarre fiammeggianti nel desterto del Gobi, e ci si chiede come fanno a bruciare le scimitarre, poi si rimane stupiti del fatto che siano proprio delle scimmie a brandirle, poi si cercano di interpretare le loro urla, e, infine, chi saranno mai i loro nemici?
Che torti avranno fatto loro?
Magari si sono conosciuti si internet.
Magari una volta erano amanti.
Magari non hanno mai detto loro che si erano sposati...

Ma non ci si chiede mai che diamine ci fanno delle scimmie nel deserto del Gobi, perchè lì, di scimmie, non ce ne devono essere...
Ed allora è tutto un sogno dovuto alla cattiva digestione (meledetti peperoni!), o la canzone di un folle dalla ghironda scordata, oppure il frutto insano dell'amore sbagliato.

Perchè come una scimmia nel deserto, la vendetta nel cuore di una ragazza non ci doveva essere...

Ciao!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2011)

(Questo messaggio era uguale al precedente...)


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ho capito ma tu te le cerchi però!!!!!!
> Guarda che pure co questa fai una finaccia! lascia perde che è meglio!



No, che hai capito, non mi interessa. Il numero lo ho da giorni ma non mi passa per la testa a chiamarla, tutto lei dice e fa. Io le dico solo di dimenticare l'ex e di denunciarlo per le violenze.  Ora sto pensando al lavoro e poi dopo le ultime due più grandi di me, mi piacerebbe incontrare una ragazza più piccola.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> No, che hai capito, non mi interessa. Il numero lo ho da giorni ma non mi passa per la testa a chiamarla, tutto lei dice e fa. Io le dico solo di dimenticare l'ex e di denunciarlo per le violenze.  Ora sto pensando al lavoro e poi dopo le ultime due più grandi di me, mi piacerebbe incontrare una ragazza più piccola.


Ah be! Sono contenta di aver capito male! 
Attento però a non innamorarti (lo hai detto tu che sei di innamoramento facile) .....sto scherzando ovviamente!
cmq secondo me non dovresti dare troppa corda a questa tizia....non mi pare molto affidabile da quello che hai scritto!


----------



## Eliade (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non è un luogo comune. Hai mai visto uno con una Carrera, affiancarsi ad una bella donna per la strada, farle un complimento, e questa fare il giro della macchina aprire lo sportello e salirci? Bari, qualche mese fa...
> Certo non tutte sono così, ci mancherebbe, ma il fenomeno c'è ed esiste.


 Tutto ciò avviene, è vero, ma è altrettanto triste vedere che c'è chi posa gli occhi soltanto sulla bella donna...e non va mai oltre nel contenuto.
Che tristezza...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo che qui dentro ci sia 1 utente che si diverte a leggere dei dolori altrui
> 
> diversi tuoi post mi danno l'impressione che tu sia parecchio arroccata in difensiva
> sembra che tu prenda qualunque cosa ti venga detta come un'aggressione: non è così
> ...


Premesso che non sono esperta in comunicazione ma per esperienza personale ho imparato che, quando una persona legge un'altra, INTERPRETA, le cose che legge secondo il proprio modo di essere o pensare. Interpreta perchè, quello che scrive  qualcosa che non è accompagnato da gesti, suoni, toni delle parole usate ecc. 
Poi io sarò anche permalosa e non v'è dubbio ma ci sono modi e modi per dire le cose. Le persone che hanno scritto in un modo le ho interpretate come da te suggerito ma, se leggo comprati un libro, dopo che io stessa avevo citato di leggere dei libri...non riesco a trovarci un consiglio divertente! Non prendo i post come un'aggressione ma a volte ho l'idea, forse anche per causa mia che si legga superficialmente anche quello che scrivo. Ho avuto in alcuni casi la sensazione che qualcuno mi considerasse una stupida che adesso pretende chissà cosa....
Io ho ringraziato tutti quelli, i cui commenti li ho apprezzati, ho risposto sempre a tutti. Comunque non ignorando nessuno e sono sempre qui, disponibile a rispondere a domande, a spiegare meglio e in dettaglio quello che ho vissuto in questi anni.
Vedi buscopann, per esempio, alla fine di un botta e risposta ha capito cosa volevo e ha risposto come mi aspettavo che le persone mi rispondessero.
Sono consapevole che il comportamento più grave è stato il mio e non mi sembra di aver fatto solo la vittima. Ho preso consapevolezza del problema, altrimenti non avrei chiesto l'aiuto di una psicologa. Anche se alla fine ho capito che i miei problemi erano conseguenza delle sue bugie. Ho capito che in fondo non ero pazza ma avevo ragione a sospettare.
Oggi sono qui, perchè non riesco a capacitarmi di come si possa essere così cattivi verso qualcuno per così tanto tempo, per cercare di capire perchè in questi anni mi abbia rifilato di tutto eccetto la cosa più semplice e facile da dire per mandarmi via....la verità! Che tra l'altro gli ho chiesto infinite volte, avendo compreso da tempo la situazione.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta!
> Ho letto più con una certa preoccupazione che con una pigra sommarietà l'intricato evolversi di questa discussione e la tua discesa agli inferi.
> Se potessi notare le cose che mancano sarebbe certo un facile gioco di "trova le differnze" fra un rapporto normale e fruttuoso e una debosciata scialcquatura di pitali, ma non è facile per nessuno vedere il sole quando si sta all'ombra.
> Ed in questo non posso ammettere neppure a me stesso che certe sguappole se le meritano le loro epopee di guano, tantomeno lo farei notare a te, e certo non lo scriverei mai anche se lo penso nell'intimo.
> ...



Aiutooooooooooooooo, chi mi aiuta a tradurre questo brano in qualcosa per me comprensibile? Ho bisogno delle note a margine.
Help me!


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> certo che vorrei saperlo da lui, io come faccio a capire i suoi pensieri? Se analizzo la situazione da me, penso che sono stata un gioco. Si avevo i segnali ma nonostante questo non mi sentivo di pedinarlo, anche se le mie amiche me l'hanno proposto....
> Vedi, qualcuno mi ha detto di pensare se volevo fare qualcosa di cui poi mi sarei potuta vergognare, ecco per me pedinarlo era ridicolo e mi sentivo stupida a farlo. Avrei gradito che a domanda, lui trovasse il coraggio di dirmi le cose. Perchè io l'ho chiesto infinite volte.
> Con la mia psicologa ho analizzato anche la mia reale paura di impegnarmi e restare pertanto in una storia sbagliata, ogni pensiero da voi espresso è un pensiero da me formulato e una riflessione che ho ipotizzato.
> Anche se per questa situazione posso non apparire intelligente, tuttavia non sono neanche così stupida.
> ...





diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 1) Io non ci ho fatto sesso al primo appuntamento, anche perchè il primo appuntamento è stato al circo massimo il 10 luglio 2006, se ti sfugge l'evento vai a cercare su internet....eravamo io lui e altre 400000000000 mila persone.
> Superficiale sarai tu! Io non faccio la puttana di professione e non ho bisogno di incontrare gente in chat per queste cose. Ho avuto solo due storie in vita mia e una è lui.
> 2) Visto che non hai letto, vattelo a leggere, ho scritto com'è fisicamente in un altro post. E' tutto fuorchè un Apollo, quando l'ho visto in foto lo trovavo brutto e quando l'ho visto la prima volta anche peggio. Aveva gli occhiali a fondo di bottiglia e pure cicciottello, prima di dare del superficiale a qualcuno, leggi tutto. fai più bella figura.
> 3) certo che ho la possibilità di farlo venire da me per una scopata, se non ti è chiaro io ho un certo ascendente su di lui....ma non mi interessa cercarlo e chiedergli di venire da me per sesso. Perchè non ho mai chiesto questo e non intendo farlo ora!
> 4) IO NON CERCO AVVENTURE DI SESSO! Non sono interessata e sto bene come sto.


Se rileggi quello che hai scritto in questi giorni ti accorgi che sei passata a farti domandi su di lui a darti risposte su te stessa.
Le domande su di lui erano domande su te stessa.
Non devi difenderti da nessuno, non prendere come offese osservazioni che possono essere anche sbagliate perché basate su dei post e a volte su un solo post. Tutto quello che ti viene scritto può esserti utile, anche solo per capire cosa NON E' quello che hai vissuto e vivi.
Il fatto che lui non fosse interessante era certamente a suo favore se tu (in fondo) non volevi impegnarti...
Se così è allora le tue domande sul perché lui ha avuto questa relazione con te per cinque anni diventano rivolte a te. Perché hai voluto una relazione del genere?
Perché non volevi impegnarti?
Mi hanno colpito altre due cose che hai scritto: 1 che non hai avuto la possibilità di farti conoscere per come sei in una frequentazione normale e poter essere scelta 2 che comprendi che dopo il matrimonio si possa aver voglia di un'amante per sfogare le proprie voglie sessuali.

Non è che tu hai paura di un rapporto "normale" per il timore di essere tradita per un divertimento sessuale e volevi provare che eri interessante anche da quel punto di vista?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Accetto il tuo sfogo verso di me. Una sola cosa su cui, permettimi ho molti dubbi: io brutti, panzoni, e occhiali a fondo di bottiglia che hanno moglie, amante e che chattano e prendono subito appuntamenti non ne ho mai conosciuti.


E vabbè l'ho conosciuto io! Gli occhiali nel tempo li ha tolti, perchè si operato e qualche kg anche ultimamente, perchè si è operato di colecisti.
Fortuna non si sposano solo i belli, altrimenti io dovevo essere sistemata da anni e conosco migliaia di esempi reali, di uomini tutto fuorchè affascinanti con compagne bellissime e amanti.
Un esempio frequenta casa mia. Ho la moglie di un cugino di mio padre che ha lasciato costui dopo 22 anni, di tradimenti, soprusi e violenze verbali e non. L'amante gli telefonava regolarmente a casa per insultarla. L'ha lasciata lei e la sorella ma anche il fratello di lui, in un mare di debiti....
Mi fa piacere che tu incontri solo barbie e ken chattando ma io negli anni ho trovato gente comune e normale....mai raoul bova!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Se rileggi quello che hai scritto in questi giorni ti accorgi che sei passata a farti domandi su di lui a darti risposte su te stessa.
> Le domande su di lui erano domande su te stessa.
> Non devi difenderti da nessuno, non prendere come offese osservazioni che possono essere anche sbagliate perché basate su dei post e a volte su un solo post. Tutto quello che ti viene scritto può esserti utile, anche solo per capire cosa NON E' quello che hai vissuto e vivi.
> Il fatto che lui non fosse interessante era certamente a suo favore se tu (in fondo) non volevi impegnarti...
> ...


Scusa ma faccio fatica a capire cosa vuoi dire in questo post. Io non avevo paura di impegnarmi almeno credo, non volevo correre all'inizio della storia. Cioè, e questo sarà così per chiunque arriverà dopo, voglio frequentarmi con qualcuno senza doverlo necessariamente presentare a casa mia....
Voglio capire prima se può essere o meno una persona adatta a me e con la quale voglio condividerci un futuro e poi eventualmente presentarlo per rendere ufficiale la cosa. Questa è un pò la mia idea di storia, di come io la vorrei vivere.
Questo però non significa che non ho voglia di qualcosa di importante, se la persona si rivelerà quella che riterrò " giusta".
Io ho paura del tradimento, perchè ho idealizzato una vita che purtroppo è diversa da quello che vedo oggigiorno. Purtroppo o per fortuna sono cresciuta in una famiglia dove dopo 40 anni c'è ancora amore e rispetto e avendo come modelli i miei genitori, faccio fatica a concepire che la vita non può andare a tutti così bene.
In qualche post, ho scritto anche che forse lui sia stato il manifestarsi di tutte le mie paure....quindi si ho paura di essere tradita e sono finita nel modo peggiore che potevo immaginare.
Riguardo al sesso non ho afferrato la relazione tra le due cose, però sicuramente almeno per lui interessante da quel punto di vista lo osno stata. Qualcosa a me avrà pure dovuto legarlo, per così tanto tempo...boh, che devo pensare?
A volte mi sono pure chiesta, se sono tanto brava!Visto che neanche lui  mai sparito definitivamente!
Io non lo so perchè ho voluto questa relazione. Forse  stato un pò tante cose, dalla paura di rimanere sola, alla voglia di avere un compagno, al non rassegnarmi a quel rifiuto iniziale. Ripeto, dentro di me ero convinta che l'unico motivo per cui non si fosse innamorato di me, era perchè non mi aveva frequentato in un certo modo...quindi ho vissuto sempre con questa speranza, che se avessi fatto meno paranoie, lo lasciavo tranquillo, lui avrebbe avuto voglia di avvicinarsi e conoscermi.
Se ho dei problemi forse sono questi che magari non mi reputo io abbastanza interessante per un uomo. Pur essendo carina e non indifferente, non ho mai avuto uomini che abbiano fatto follie per me o gesti particolarmente vistosi, diciamo. Come magari invece capitava alle mie amiche. Forse sogno troppo il mondo da favola mentre la realtà  quella che ho vissuto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il più delle volte ci si innamora per come una persona è dentro e non del belloccio della situazione....magari una persona "meno bella" ha delle caratteristiche caratteriali che la fanno diventare più bella di qualunque altra!


Confermo a me lui piaceva per come mi sentivo io quando ero con lui. All'inizio io ero quella distaccata dalla storia quindi è stato lui a dovesi sforzare di "conquistarmi", ed era gentile nel modo che piaceva a me.
Quando venne la prima volta a trovarmi, io ebbi quasi un colpo di fulmine, era una persona diversa da quella che avevo conosciuto e che stavo andando ad incontrare.
Ho trovato con lui, subito, una sensazione di libertà, non mi vergognavo, mi sentivo disinibita, serena e tranquilla.
Io mi lascio andare difficilmente e, il 99% degli uomini che mi possono trovare carina riescono a farmi scappare e chiudere a riccio.
E' raro che mi lasci andare quindi capirai xchè, in questo caso, ho fatto fatica a mollare!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla Diavoletta in questa risposta, non fraintendermi quindi Diavoletta.
> Sì, li ho conosciuti, ma con villa con piscina e Audi A8


Noooo non fraintendo, però puoi presentarmeli!!!!Visto che colleziono storie assurde almeno il piacere di farmi un giro su un audi A8....ahahah


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche tu? Ma sono la sola ad infastidirsi per questi luoghi comuni?
> 
> Scusa non ce l'ho con te ma solo con queste affermazioni. Secondo questo concetto solo quelli fighi trombano e si sposano....e che palle!!!!


Concordo con quanto scritto da farfalla! Non so te ma io conosco solo gente normale, mai incontrato fighi in chat e/o nella vita. Raoul Bova si e l'ho pure baciato!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' una cosa diversa che dire che quelli brutti devono avere il Carrera per riuscire a stare con una donna.
> Che poi esista una certa categorie di donne (e uomini) ne sono conscia ma in cuor mio (sapendo di sbagliare) spero sempre siano la minoranza


Lui aveva, anzi ha la c3, è tutto fuorchè figo....le mia amiche, ogni volta che lo nominavano, mi dicevano puoi permetterti di meglio!E' sposato con una donna che è la sua versione femminile, anzi no lui è il bello della coppia se mi permettete e aveva l'amante, cioè me, carina!!!!
Anche io odio i luoghi comuni e se c'è una cosa che mi fa incazzare è quando qualcuno dice: che ci ha trovato in lui/lei, è brutta.
A me sembra che si sposano tutti e grazie A Dio, aggiungerei! Esiste gente che non sceglie l'apparenza ma la sostanza!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta!
> Ho letto più con una certa preoccupazione che con una pigra sommarietà l'intricato evolversi di questa discussione e la tua discesa agli inferi.
> Se potessi notare le cose che mancano sarebbe certo un facile gioco di "trova le differnze" fra un rapporto normale e fruttuoso e una debosciata scialcquatura di pitali, ma non è facile per nessuno vedere il sole quando si sta all'ombra.
> Ed in questo non posso ammettere neppure a me stesso che certe sguappole se le meritano le loro epopee di guano, tantomeno lo farei notare a te, e certo non lo scriverei mai anche se lo penso nell'intimo.
> ...


Il vate ha parlato, ascoltatelo o morirete!!!


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ti stai rispondendo da sola.
E' questo che sto dicendo.
Lui era il tipo d'uomo che ti ha permesso una storia senza impegno. Non si impegnava lui, ma neanche tu. In 5 anni non l'hai invitato in famiglia, né l'hai frequentato con le tue amiche, ecc. Hai chiesto migliaia di volte se aveva un'altra perché avevi motivo per pensarlo, ma per migliaia di volte non hai avuto risposta o ne hai avuto una evasiva. Non ti sei sognata di fare una verifica, benché avessi motivi per farlo (le amiche te l'avevano consigliato) perché te ne saresti vergognata e volevi che fosse sincero lui, ma credo che sia evidente l'assurdità di questa affermazione che significa "se è un bugiardo deve dirmi la verità". Sentivi che era un rapporto a metà che non ti permetteva di far conoscere il tuo vero io a lui, ma anche a te stessa all'interno di un rapporto.
Tutto questo l'hai scelto tu.
Sei certa di non volerlo più?
Se continui a pensare a quanto è stato doppio lui allontani il tempo di vedere te stessa.
Era per questo che ti consigliavo di affrontare la questione con freddezza.


----------



## Minerva (29 Agosto 2011)

egli intende dire che l'errore di base sta nella scelta di quello che non era altro che
un amore sbagliato.

_Ma non ci si chiede mai che diamine ci fanno delle scimmie nel deserto del Gobi, perchè lì, di scimmie, non ce ne devono essere..._



...che si cerchi assolutamente  in ogni dove la dentiera !


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

L'unica cosa buona che aveva quel uomo era la C3...ma probabilmente non aveva il mio modello, quindi è uno sfigato. Tra un poco dovrò scegliere tra una MiTo nuova  nuova oppure mi si è presentata l'occasione di un usato interessante, una Daiathsu Copen S, spider  molto piccola e leggera.
Del resto l'abito aiuta ma non fa il monaco e me ne accorgo io con il mio atteggiamento che non concede nulla all'essere figo, ma quanto alla mia sostanza...cosa che non piace onestamente alle ragazze in genere.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ti stai rispondendo da sola.
> E' questo che sto dicendo.
> Lui era il tipo d'uomo che ti ha permesso una storia senza impegno. Non si impegnava lui, ma neanche tu. In 5 anni non l'hai invitato in famiglia, né l'hai frequentato con le tue amiche, ecc. Hai chiesto migliaia di volte se aveva un'altra perché avevi motivo per pensarlo, ma per migliaia di volte non hai avuto risposta o ne hai avuto una evasiva. Non ti sei sognata di fare una verifica, benché avessi motivi per farlo (le amiche te l'avevano consigliato) perché te ne saresti vergognata e volevi che fosse sincero lui, ma credo che sia evidente l'assurdità di questa affermazione che significa "se è un bugiardo deve dirmi la verità". Sentivi che era un rapporto a metà che non ti permetteva di far conoscere il tuo vero io a lui, ma anche a te stessa all'interno di un rapporto.
> Tutto questo l'hai scelto tu.
> ...


Io lui l'ho presentato a molte amiche, addirittura a maggio scorso mi ha accompagnata una di loro a prenderlo in ufficio. L'avevo invitato anche alla mia laurea e ho sperato fino alla fine che venisse e invece....
Non voglio evadere dal vedere me stessa, ripeto che sono andata spontaneamente da una psicologa per armi aiutare a capire....già due anni fa, momento più basso della mia vita "con lui" e guarda caso anno del suo matrimonio!


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona che aveva quel uomo era la C3...ma probabilmente non aveva il mio modello, quindi è uno sfigato. Tra un poco dovrò scegliere tra una MiTo nuova  nuova oppure mi si è presentata l'occasione di un usato interessante, una Daiathsu Copen S, spider  molto piccola e leggera.
> Del resto l'abito aiuta ma non fa il monaco e me ne accorgo io con il mio atteggiamento che non concede nulla all'essere figo, ma quanto alla mia sostanza...cosa che non piace onestamente alle ragazze in genere.


io preferisco la MiTo!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io preferisco la MiTo!


Ma la copen S è costruita a mano ed è un 2 posti!!! (per me un due posti è un pregio rispetto l'averne 4 o 5).


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io lui l'ho presentato a molte amiche, addirittura a maggio scorso mi ha accompagnata una di loro a prenderlo in ufficio. L'avevo invitato anche alla mia laurea e ho sperato fino alla fine che venisse e invece....
> Non voglio evadere dal vedere me stessa, ripeto che sono andata spontaneamente da una psicologa per armi aiutare a capire....già due anni fa, momento più basso della mia vita "con lui" e guarda caso anno del suo matrimonio!


Ma non hai ancora capito, mi pare, e la psicologa ti seegue ancora.
Con farlo conoscere non intendevo presentarlo, ma farlo diventare parte della tua vita !vera". Lui non voleva, infatti non è venuto alla laurea (ma non era una cosa gravissima?!).
Questo vostra relazione separata dalla vita l'hai accettata, nonostante alcuni tentativi.
Devi capire perché l'hai accettata.
E la risposta non è perché avevi bassa autostima (può pure essere che tu l'avessi, eh), ma perché soddisfaceva a dei tuoi bisogni proprio per quella separatezza.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ...che si cerchi assolutamente  in ogni dove la dentiera !


Egli ha perduto la dentiera durante il ritinteggiamento del forum...

Ancora si sta chiedendo dove è andata a finire...


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Povera capra!!! Admin, si può fare qualcosa per sta capretta???


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> L'unica cosa buona che aveva quel uomo era la C3...ma probabilmente non aveva il mio modello, quindi è uno sfigato. Tra un poco dovrò scegliere tra una MiTo nuova  nuova oppure mi si è presentata l'occasione di un usato interessante, una Daiathsu Copen S, spider  molto piccola e leggera.
> Del resto l'abito aiuta ma non fa il monaco e me ne accorgo io con il mio atteggiamento che non concede nulla all'essere figo, ma quanto alla mia sostanza...cosa che non piace onestamente alle ragazze in genere.


Danieleeeeeeeeeeee non si paragona un'Alfa Mito ad un a scatoletta coreana...alle volte la frego a mio figlio la Mito,mi piace piu'della mia berlinona,specie in autostrada,tipo A14 Ba-An.li'non c'e' niente da fare per nessuna A4,serie 1 etc....le saluto tutte...
Comunque divagazione a parte concordo,le idiote che corrono dietro al Q7 ci sono eccome.....oh la Mito nera pero'!!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ma non hai ancora capito, mi pare, e la psicologa ti seegue ancora.
> Con farlo conoscere non intendevo presentarlo, ma farlo diventare parte della tua vita !vera". Lui non voleva, infatti non è venuto alla laurea (ma non era una cosa gravissima?!).
> Questo vostra relazione separata dalla vita l'hai accettata, nonostante alcuni tentativi.
> Devi capire perché l'hai accettata.
> E la risposta non è perché avevi bassa autostima (può pure essere che tu l'avessi, eh), ma perché soddisfaceva a dei tuoi bisogni proprio per quella separatezza.


Allora la psicologa mi ha detto che per lei avevo finito, quindi non ci vado più. Si che è stato gravissimo il fatto che non sia venuto alla mia laurea, è vero che in certo senso mi ha sollevato dal dover giustificare la sua presenza poi con la mia famiglia....
Ma, per la sudditanza psicologica che subivo all'epoca lui è stato in grado di far ricadere la colpa di questo su di me, dicendo che non era venuto perchè io nei giorni precedenti gli avevo risposto freddamente a degli sms. Quindi come vedi, riusciva sempre a darmi la colpa in un modo o nell'altro delle sue mancanze nei miei confronti.
L'anno scorso per esempio io ho discusso un'altra tesi, di master questa volta e lui ancora una volta, come quando fu della laurea mi chiese se poteva venire. Io gli risposi, fai come ti pare, se ti interessa esserci ti informi e vieni, l'importante è che non mi telefoni la sera prima come hai fatto alla laurea, dicendomi che non sarebbe venuto e riuscendo a farmi piangere.
Poichè avevo "chiuso" con lui il 3 dicembre, e ho discusso la tesi il 18 dicembre sono stata serena, e a differenza della laurea dove aveva influito sul mio rendimento l'ho conseguito con il massimo dei voti. Naturalmente in quel lasso di tempo io non mi sono fatta sentire e sono sparita, concentrandomi sulla mia vita....e indovina lui che fa?
Invece di lasciarmi in pace, il giorno dopo mi manda un sms, in cui dice: lo so che se volevo saperlo potevo esserci, ma come è andata la discussione della tesi?
Io risposi benissimo.
A Natale non mi sono fatta sentire, lui dice di avermi mandato un sms che io non ricevuto, il giorno di capodanno mi collegai un attimo su msn e lui anche (cosa strana, molto strana), per sapere che facevo ecc. Anche in quel caso gli risposi male e soprattutto per l'sms  che mi aveva mandato per la tesi, sai cosa mi disse, anche in quell'occasione? Che non era venuto, solo perchè non ci parlavamo più e quindi non gli sembrava il caso (sempre colpa mia, come vedi), in più aggiunse che non aveva telefonato e ha preferito l'sms perchè vigliacco e cose che adesso non rammento.
Morale, e per ripetere ancora concetti già espressi, se non avessi dei problemi non starei qui a raccontare di questa storia.
Anche se a te può sembrar assurdo ti assicuro che qualcosa di me è cambiato. Il 14 agosto scorso per esempio, mi ha telefonato lui, io non lo cerco....
Che devo uscirne ancora lo so, con o senza psicologa. Intanto chiudo questa relazione, semmai si presenterà una nuova occasione e avrò problemi ti dirò se sono io a voler vivere quella separatezza.
Del resto non escludo niente e io mi sono messa in discussione già due anni.
Se sono venuta chiedendo perchè si è comportato così lui, è perchè io riconosco i miei problemi ma non i suoi! Cioè del perchè comunque non mi lascia perdere o di quel bisogno che ha di chiamarmi ad esempio se io non lo faccio. O di non cambiare num di cell. o cancellarmi da msn.
Del perchè ha dovuto tenere nascosto tutto questo, visto che  più che chiaro che io non gli interessavo per niente, neanche più per il sesso. 

P.S. non ho ancora capito, sono tosta lo so o masochista ma spero davvero di riuscire a uscirne, voglio uscirne e metterci una pietra sopra! Spero grazie anche a voi e alle vostre parole!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Povera capra!!! Admin, si può fare qualcosa per sta capretta???


Ha la ganascia bloccata


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Lothar, la Daiathsu Copen S è una giapponese e non coreana ed è costruita in giappone interamente a mano, la mito è bella, ma è figlia di un pianale in comune ed è costruita in linea di montaggio, è un poco come la differenza che passa tra i completi sartoriali e quelli firmati, gli ultimi sono a volte davvero belli, sono costosi e ben considerati, ma il sartoriale è tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non si impegnava lui, ma neanche tu. In 5 anni non l'hai invitato in famiglia, né l'hai frequentato con le tue amiche, ecc.
> 
> Non ti sei sognata di fare una verifica, benché avessi motivi per farlo (le amiche te l'avevano consigliato) perché te ne saresti vergognata e volevi che fosse sincero lui, ma credo che sia evidente l'assurdità di questa affermazione che significa "se è un bugiardo deve dirmi la verità".
> 
> ...


Scusa se torno qui, io non potevo invitare in famiglia una persona che non mi dava certezza, era proprio quello il motivo per cui è e sarà così in futuro anche. Prima di portare di nuovo qualcuno a casa mia voglio assicurarmi di chi porto. Poichè con lui questo da sola non sono riuscita a capirlo ho tenuto la mia famiglia fuori da questo incubo, che vivo da sola.
Quanto alla verifica, io non mi devo vergognare di niente, ho scoperto da sola comunque anche che fosse sposato cercando, cercando su internet....e alla fine ci sono riuscita.
Pedinarlo però non mi piaceva e non mi andava, in più sarebbe stato perfettamente inutile, con il senno di oggi, dal momento che l'unico indirizzo che io conoscevo e dove pensavo risiedesse è quello dei suoi genitori, dove mi aveva portato. Un paio di volte lì ci sono passata ed effettivamente non avevo trovato l'auto ma, ancora per una volta ripeto....che mi aspettavo una fidanzata ma, mai e poi mai avrei pensato a una moglie. 
Ovviamente non conosco il loro indirizzo. Ma a questo punto non mi interessa neanche più saperlo.

P.S. sono sicura di non volerlo più? Devo esserlo per forza, perchè ho sempre detto a lui che mi sembrava di essere la sua amante e non volevo essere solo sesso....anche fosse solo per una questione di coerenza con me stessa e le mie affermazioni, come faccio a ricominciare ora che ho la certezza?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, la Daiathsu Copen S è una giapponese e non coreana ed è costruita in giappone interamente a mano, la mito è bella, ma è figlia di un pianale in comune ed è costruita in linea di montaggio, è un poco come la differenza che passa tra i completi sartoriali e quelli firmati, gli ultimi sono a volte davvero belli, sono costosi e ben considerati, ma il sartoriale è tutta un'altra cosa.


Azz e si che sono una a cui piacciono le macchine e F1 ma avete preso il mio post per quello di 4 ruote????


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Allora la psicologa mi ha detto che per lei avevo finito, quindi non ci vado più. Si che è stato gravissimo il fatto che non sia venuto alla mia laurea, è vero che in certo senso mi ha sollevato dal dover giustificare la sua presenza poi con la mia famiglia....
> Ma, per la sudditanza psicologica che subivo all'epoca lui è stato in grado di far ricadere la colpa di questo su di me, dicendo che non era venuto perchè io nei giorni precedenti gli avevo risposto freddamente a degli sms. Quindi come vedi, riusciva sempre a darmi la colpa in un modo o nell'altro delle sue mancanze nei miei confronti.AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma come ti capisco eh? AHAHAHAHAHAHA...io mi sarei comportata con te in una certa maniera, ma dato che invece tu non fai come dico io, allora mi vedo costretta a fare così....AHAHAHAHAHA...e si pretende perfino che io vi creda.
> L'anno scorso per esempio io ho discusso un'altra tesi, di master questa volta e lui ancora una volta, come quando fu della laurea mi chiese se poteva venire. Io gli risposi, fai come ti pare, se ti interessa esserci ti informi e vieni, l'importante è che non mi telefoni la sera prima come hai fatto alla laurea, dicendomi che non sarebbe venuto e riuscendo a farmi piangere.
> Poichè avevo "chiuso" con lui il 3 dicembre, e ho discusso la tesi il 18 dicembre sono stata serena, e a differenza della laurea dove aveva influito sul mio rendimento l'ho conseguito con il massimo dei voti. Naturalmente in quel lasso di tempo io non mi sono fatta sentire e sono sparita, concentrandomi sulla mia vita....e indovina lui che fa?
> ...


AH la sudditanza psicologica...uauuuuuuuuuuuuu...grazie ora mi hai chiarito come funziona un meccaniscmo che mi ha dato non pochi fastidi...uauuuuuuuuuuuuu...grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AH la sudditanza psicologica...uauuuuuuuuuuuuu...grazie ora mi hai chiarito come funziona un meccaniscmo che mi ha dato non pochi fastidi...uauuuuuuuuuuuuu...grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


Non ho capito il commento è sarcastico?
Perchè se il concetto non è chiaro te lo spiego meglio!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non ho capito il commento è sarcastico?
> Perchè se il concetto non è chiaro te lo spiego meglio!


No, ascolta, il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde eh?
VOrrei si, te ne prego che mi spiegassi meglio sto meccanismo qui, perchè ti posso giurare che ne sono stato vittima una montagna di volte. Aggiungi solo questo però: io sono un uomo totalmente scevro da ogni senso di colpa.
Non so cosa sia.
Quindi quando tu mi dici, ah ma è colpa tua perchè è andata così, io non riesco a capire cosa dici.
Mi pare stupido a da invorniti, che ogni nostro atteggiamento sia una reazione a quello assunto dagli altri eh?
Ma mi interessa da morire la sudditanza psicologica, perchè sono stato tenuto sotto scacco, e non mi piace sta cosa.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ascolta, il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde eh?
> VOrrei si, te ne prego che mi spiegassi meglio sto meccanismo qui, perchè ti posso giurare che ne sono stato vittima una montagna di volte. Aggiungi solo questo però: io sono un uomo totalmente scevro da ogni senso di colpa.
> Non so cosa sia.
> Quindi quando tu mi dici, ah ma è colpa tua perchè è andata così, io non riesco a capire cosa dici.


Quello che volevo dire anche io a parole: ci sono uomini che lo fanno e basta. Non esistono sensi di colpa, è insito in loro. Non si può chiedere loro qualcosa che non provano.
Comunque, a parte che la Mito è carina come auto, anche se la trovo molto più "femminile" che sportiva, direi che:

- gli psicologi non servono a nulla (fregano taaanti soldi per dire due chiacchiere affermate da qualcun altro). Ritengo gli psichiatri un passo più avanti, ma solo perchè la psichiatria è una scienza (la psicologia non lo è) e in caso di depressione (vera, non fasulla) esistono farmaci. Ma se non si è davvero depressi e si soffre solo di mal d'amore non va bene nemmeno questo. La soluzione è: tempo e amici. E risparmi soldi.
- ora stai male, naturale. Ma ragioni a caldo (e anche io sono in un periodo triste in cui ragiono molto a caldo sulla mia storia, quindi ti comprendo). Quando passerà il tempo (nel 2002 ho avuto una storia atroce, che la tua è molto più semplice, se vuoi te la racconto), e saranno 1-2-3-4 anni a seconda del tuo carattere e di chi ti sta accanto e dell'ambiente che vivi, ripenserai a mente fredda a questo accaduto e potrai definire l'esito conclusivo:

1- Eri libera prima e sei libera ora, magari invece con un altro uomo che ti ama; se non è così, sarai comunque libera
2- Sei stata l'amante. Ora magari ne fai un discorso di dignità. Invece no, rivedrai la cosa così: mi sono trombato un uomo sposato, quindi valgo
3- hai cornificato la moglie: magra consolazione ma non sei stata tu ad essere tradita
4-quell' "uomo", continua a stare in una casa con moglie cornificata al seguito, oppure è stato scoperto e ora vive in una baracca a pagare mantenimenti e roba varia

A freddo vedrai che alla fin fine chi ha fatto una veria esperienza che aiuta a crescere, e senza aver danneggiato nessuno, sei solo tu, in questa storia


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ascolta, il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde eh?
> VOrrei si, te ne prego che mi spiegassi meglio sto meccanismo qui, perchè ti posso giurare che ne sono stato vittima una montagna di volte. Aggiungi solo questo però: io sono un uomo totalmente scevro da ogni senso di colpa.
> Non so cosa sia.
> Quindi quando tu mi dici, ah ma è colpa tua perchè è andata così, io non riesco a capire cosa dici.
> ...


Che a differenza tua invece io ho un elevato senso di colpa, passo giornate, anzi pardon nottate in bianco a volte a pensare alle situazioni.
In pratica a causa della mia scarsa autostima, quando lui mi ha detto che non era venuto alla mia laurea, perchè io ero stata fredda, nel rispondere ad alcuni sms, mi sono sentita in colpa!
Non capivo che se mi avesse voluto veramente bene, sarebbe venuto lo stesso. Mi disse anche che si era preso il giorno di ferie per esserci. 
Oppure, a volte mi diceva, non vengo o non ti chiamo, perchè litighiamo sempre. Come a dire che io e le mie paranoie, le mie lamentele erano la causa del suo allontanamento verso di me.
Un'altra volta mi disse che questa storia non decollava, per via dei miei comportamenti. Oppure che non si fidava di me. Mi ha riempito la testa di cose come queste e io che effettivamente odiavo quello stato d'animo e quei comportamenti che erano estranei alla mia persona, mi sentivo in colpa.
Quindi lo giustificavo in un certo senso e passato il momento, lo perdonavo, ci passavo sopra e gli riparlavo.
Tutto questo fino a quando ho preso consapevolezza e ho imparato a rispondergli.
A dicembre scorso, quando gli chiesi per l'ennesima volta di passare capodanno insieme mi disse ci penso....per poi dirmi che ci pensava ma non se la sentiva di impegnarsi con me....capito lo stronzo?
Mi ha riempito la testa di frasi come questa, per non dire l'unica verità. Cinque anni di frasi come queste per non dire semplicemente come stavano le cose.
E io purtroppo facevo come i cagnolini, quando mi comportavo bene ed eravamo sereni esultavo pure, sperando che fosse la volta buona. A settembre scorso, quando andammo al lago etc., dissi tutta fiera a un'amica che finalmente avevano preso la giusta strada...
Ecco cosa intendo io, gli ho permesso di farmi sentire in colpa, per qualcosa che non è mai dipeso da me!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Che a differenza tua invece io ho un elevato senso di colpa, passo giornate, anzi pardon nottate in bianco a volte a pensare alle situazioni.
> In pratica a causa della mia scarsa autostima, quando lui mi ha detto che non era venuto alla mia laurea, perchè io ero stata fredda, nel rispondere ad alcuni sms, mi sono sentita in colpa!
> Non capivo che se mi avesse voluto veramente bene, sarebbe venuto lo stesso. Mi disse anche che si era preso il giorno di ferie per esserci.
> Oppure, a volte mi diceva, non vengo o non ti chiamo, perchè litighiamo sempre. Come a dire che io e le mie paranoie, le mie lamentele erano la causa del suo allontanamento verso di me.
> ...


Grazie.
Io al tuo posto non mi sarei sentito in colpa, ma sarei solo indotto a pensare che lui non mi vuole bene, ma non ha il coraggio di dirmelo, magari per paura di farmi soffrire, ma in realtà non mi ama: mi detesta, da quanto hai scritto non leggo un minimo di apprezzamento, di gratificazione ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ma te lo giuro mi hai fatto molto male per quello che hai scritto, ma ho capito.
QUindi la mia sensazione di essere costantemente preso per il culo non è sbagliata.
Forse in me non ingenera sensi di colpa, ma disorientamento e insicurezza: come dire...ma se mi ami, per che casso non vuoi stare con me? E' un non senso?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire anche io a parole: ci sono uomini che lo fanno e basta. Non esistono sensi di colpa, è insito in loro. Non si può chiedere loro qualcosa che non provano.
> Comunque, a parte che la Mito è carina come auto, anche se la trovo molto più "femminile" che sportiva, direi che:
> 
> - gli psicologi non servono a nulla (fregano taaanti soldi per dire due chiacchiere affermate da qualcun altro). Ritengo gli psichiatri un passo più avanti, ma solo perchè la psichiatria è una scienza (la psicologia non lo è) e in caso di depressione (vera, non fasulla) esistono farmaci. Ma se non si è davvero depressi e si soffre solo di mal d'amore non va bene nemmeno questo. La soluzione è: tempo e amici. E risparmi soldi.
> ...


Come ho detto più volte, che questa storia alla fine mi abbia aiutata a comprendere tante cose di me stessa che prima ignoravo, a darmi più valore come persona e non sentirmi inferiore, l'ho già affermato!
Cioè ho già trovato il lato positivo a una storia che apparentemente poteva essere solo negativa.
Quanto alla psicologa, per fortuna non ho speso un euro, se non il carburante per recarmi al consultorio, locale. Ho chiesto aiuto lì e gratuitamente mi è stato fornito. Sugli psicologi la pensavo come te, poi però mi sono ricreduta. Alla fine anche se sono ancora dentro questa storia, io sento di aver fatto dei progressi e quell'appuntamento settimanale, quell'ora di chiacchere, mi ha aiutato comunque a capire che dovevo essere più orgogliosa di me e di quello che avevo raggiunto. Che non esistono persone migliori di me, oppure se esistono non mi devo per questo sminuire, loro sono in un modo io in un altro. Ma non per questo sono sbagliata!
Dubito, che tra qualche anno godrò del fatto che valgo perchè mi sono fatta un uomo sposato. Non ci vedo nulla di cui essere fiera, anche se non ho scelto di essere l'amante, mi ci sono ritrovata mio malgrado.
Anche se la tradita è la moglie, ciò non toglie che mi senta tradita anche io e molto! Mi auguro vivamente che la moglie un giorno gli tolga la mega villa che i genitori di lui gli stanno costruendo e lo rispedisca a casa sua....mah, sottovaluti il fatto che io ho impiegato a scoprire questa storia e LEI, di me ancora non sa nulla!!!!!
Quindi non è detto che scoprirà mai chi ha sposato!
Conoscendo la vigliaccheria di lui, dubito che troverà mai il coraggio di lasciarla! Si  sposato nonostante avesse già una storia con me da tre anni e ha continuato anche dopo!
Che matrimonio è?


----------



## Tubarao (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Che matrimonio è?


Uno dei tanti.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lothar, la Daiathsu Copen S è una giapponese e non coreana ed è costruita in giappone interamente a mano, la mito è bella, ma è figlia di un pianale in comune ed è costruita in linea di montaggio, è un poco come la differenza che passa tra i completi sartoriali e quelli firmati, gli ultimi sono a volte davvero belli, sono costosi e ben considerati, ma il sartoriale è tutta un'altra cosa.



diavolastra scusa..........no Danieleeeeee provala,la mia ha pneus 17,e mappatura rifatta,150cv,ti dico tenuta da pista,forse solo Golf Gti potrebbe starle vicino.si lo e'giapponese...qualche volta sbaglio anch'io amico...ahahhaha


----------



## orchidea (29 Agosto 2011)

Cara Diavoletta....
Inanzitutto perdonami se non ho letto tutte  le pagine, ma alcune cose mi sono bastate a farmi venire la pelle d'oca..
Quando si dice che gli uomini sono essere semplici ora ne ho conferma... stesso modus oberandi,  stesse parole, tutto uguale.....
Certo che ti fa sentire in colpa.... 
certo che non ti ha detto nulla che si stava per sposare..
e non illuderti, che anche se dirai tutto alla moglie, LUI ha il grande potere di manipolare le persone che riuscirà a far credere che Cristo è morto dal freddo,  dirà che ti sei inventata tutto, che sei una pazza e forse scatta pure la denuncia, e la moglie a leccargli le sue ferite causate dallo stress emotivo e fisico che TU gli hai causato!!!
Oppure altro finale.. alla moglie poco  importa di avere un Martito torero e lei guida un camion di tori.. l'importante è la facciata.. ha un Marito e TU no!
Scusa se sono dura, ma questa è la realtà.
Perchè continua a cercarti nonostante tu lo abbia trattato male?
Perchè fare 200km solo per una tromxx...
Bhe ma l'uomo è cacciatore, e non sai quanto hai agevolato la sua crescita personale.
Ecco la sua autostima è aumentata in modo direttamente proporzionale a quanto la tua si sia distrutta...
ecco pensaci.
Lui è un manipolatore, non lo giustifica il fatto che abbia detto che non voleva una storia con te.. 
Questo è lavarsi la coscienza, e pararsi il culo,  così NON SI SENTIRA MAI e dico MAI in colpa.
Non crucciarti per il fatto che tu gli hai fatto capire in mille modi che volevi LUI, che lo AMAVI!
A lui non interessa... sai quando ti fanno firmare l'informativa in ospedale prima di un intervento?
Ecco è la stessa cosa, lui ti ha avvisata niente storia seria.... 
Poi ti sei innamorata, e lui ci ha giocato, e lo sappiamo benissimo come noi donne ancora ferme a certi valori e credenti nell'amore vero vediamo amore anche in uno schiaffo.. e LORO lo sanno!!!
Non sentirti in colpa, lascialo cuocere nel suo brodo..
Non merita un solo tuo pensiero,  dammi retta, fatti furba e disintossicati da questa storia.
La vita è una ruota che gira.. non vendicarti perchè oggi a te domani a me!
Escine pulita ed a testa alta.
Va a farti fare un masaggio, vai dalla parucchiera cmabia look...
E fa sbavare gli uomini...
innnamorati solo di cui ne vale la pena!
Un abbraccio da una collega nei disastri amorosi!


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta....
> Inanzitutto perdonami se non ho letto tutte  le pagine, ma alcune cose mi sono bastate a farmi venire la pelle d'oca..
> Quando si dice che gli uomini sono essere semplici ora ne ho conferma... stesso modus oberandi,  stesse parole, tutto uguale.....
> Certo che ti fa sentire in colpa....
> ...


Bel post


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta....
> Inanzitutto perdonami se non ho letto tutte  le pagine, ma alcune cose mi sono bastate a farmi venire la pelle d'oca..
> Quando si dice che gli uomini sono essere semplici ora ne ho conferma... stesso modus oberandi,  stesse parole, tutto uguale.....
> Certo che ti fa sentire in colpa....
> ...



Quoto, ma il grassetto vale anche per gli uomini che ci credono


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

*E tu...*



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Allora la psicologa mi ha detto che per lei avevo finito, quindi non ci vado più. Si che è stato gravissimo il fatto che non sia venuto alla mia laurea, è vero che in certo senso mi ha sollevato dal dover giustificare la sua presenza poi con la mia famiglia....
> Ma, per la sudditanza psicologica che subivo all'epoca lui è stato in grado di far ricadere la colpa di questo su di me, dicendo che non era venuto perchè io nei giorni precedenti gli avevo risposto freddamente a degli sms. Quindi come vedi, riusciva sempre a darmi la colpa in un modo o nell'altro delle sue mancanze nei miei confronti.
> L'anno scorso per esempio io ho discusso un'altra tesi, di master questa volta e lui ancora una volta, come quando fu della laurea mi chiese se poteva venire. Io gli risposi, fai come ti pare, se ti interessa esserci ti informi e vieni, l'importante è che non mi telefoni la sera prima come hai fatto alla laurea, dicendomi che non sarebbe venuto e riuscendo a farmi piangere.
> Poichè avevo "chiuso" con lui il 3 dicembre, e ho discusso la tesi il 18 dicembre sono stata serena, e a differenza della laurea dove aveva influito sul mio rendimento l'ho conseguito con il massimo dei voti. Naturalmente in quel lasso di tempo io non mi sono fatta sentire e sono sparita, concentrandomi sulla mia vita....e indovina lui che fa?
> ...


Tu hai cancellato il suo numero e da msn?

Per me è importante che tu ragioni perché sei stata legata 5 anni a una persona che non ti sentivi realmente di presentare in famiglia.


----------



## )Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

*Diavoletta*



contepinceton ha detto:


> No, ascolta, il sarcasmo non ha mai fatto parte delle mie corde eh?
> VOrrei si, te ne prego che mi spiegassi meglio sto meccanismo qui, perchè ti posso giurare che ne sono stato vittima una montagna di volte. Aggiungi solo questo però: io sono un uomo totalmente scevro da ogni senso di colpa.
> Non so cosa sia.
> Quindi quando tu mi dici, ah ma è colpa tua perchè è andata così, io non riesco a capire cosa dici.
> ...


Per me questa risposta è molto importante.
Vedi? C'è chi sensi di colpa non ne prova.
Quindi il suo comportamento A TE suscitava sensi di colpa, ma avrebbe potuto avere altri effetti.
Era il senso di colpa che ti legava? Sentivi di dovergli qualcosa?
Cioè se lui non si fosse sposato a te QUEL RAPPORTO andrebbe ancora bene?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Questa cosa dell'età e della badilate anche non la capisco.
> Il mio rancore è dovuto al fatto che si è sposato senza chiedermi il permesso???
> Io sarò anche deficiente e non in grado di esprimere un pensiero forse....*ma non mi sembra di aver scritto questo.*
> Ovvio che non doveva chiedermi niente, nè tanto meno permessi per vivere la sua vita. *Volevo* solo che che mi scrivesse una mail, un sms qualunque cosa, in cui mi spiegasse la sua situazione. E' chiedere troppo? E' chiedere il permesso a me di sposarsi???
> ...


Potrai crederci o no, ma io non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo.
Con questo pistolotto ti dimostri esattamente una bambina ferita che pretende chissà cosa.
Basta leggere i tuoi toni : Volevo! Tu...volevi?
Hai una considerazione della donna molto bassa e limitata, nonchè una scadente autostima.
Una visione dei mezzi tecnologici arcaica.

Il tipo ti aveva detto chiaramente che non voleva una storia.
Perchè non ti sei focalizzata su quel semplicissimo concetto?

Vabbè, scusa se ho espresso la mia opinione.....è il forum, bellezza.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Potrai crederci o no, ma io non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo.
> Con questo pistolotto ti dimostri esattamente una bambina ferita che pretende chissà cosa.
> Basta leggere i tuoi toni : Volevo! Tu...volevi?
> Hai una considerazione della donna molto bassa e limitata, nonchè una scadente autostima.
> ...


Quoto, è quello che volevo dire anche io nei primi miei post. Ha sbagliato non perchè ti ha fatto quello che ha fatto, perchè chi fa queste cose è uno stronzo. Ma finisce lì, lui non ti ha promesso un bel niente, e l'errore di continuare stava in te. Solo in te. Ma anche quello di iniziare.
Per questo io parlavo di superficialità


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Cara Diavoletta....
> Inanzitutto perdonami se non ho letto tutte  le pagine, ma alcune cose mi sono bastate a farmi venire la pelle d'oca..
> Quando si dice che gli uomini sono essere semplici ora ne ho conferma... stesso modus oberandi,  stesse parole, tutto uguale.....
> Certo che ti fa sentire in colpa....
> ...


Ciao Orchidea, che bello questo nick, lo usavo anche io anni fa in un altro sito!
Grazie per le tue parole, le ho apprezzate molto!
Ho pensato anche io che essendo un manipolatore come è riuscito a confondere me, per così tanti anni, immagino cosa sia capace di fare alla moglie, per fargli passare le cose.
Sono anche consapevole, perchè ne conosco tante, che le donne si tengono pure i mariti che le tradiscono. Conosco un infinità di donne che pur separate in casa e infelice, restano per questioni di facciata, senza il coraggio di riprendersi la loro vita.
E' il problema di noi donne. Come ho suggerito qualche risposta indietro, ci sono libri che non parlano d'altro. Malamore di Concita De Gregorio, ad esempio evidenzia proprio situazioni come queste. Donne intelligenti, colte e magari anche affermate lavorativamente parlando, sono vittime poi di mariti, amanti ecc. Dice che noi siamo allenate a sopportare il dolore....
Orchidea, l'unica cosa che mi da la forza è il pensiero che Dio vede e provvede o che la ruota giri appunto. Sarebbe ricompensa più grande, vederlo perire della stessa spada di cui ha ferito, vedere crollare le sue certezze e ridurlo un verme inerme, come lui è riuscito a ridurre me.
Anche io penso che non mi ha voluto un minimo di bene. Che in tutti questi anni io abbia nutrito solo il suo ego, anzi scusa narcisismo, perchè secondo me soffre di questa patologia! E' una persona che gode nel vedere gli altri distruggersi per lui.
A volte ho pensato anche che gli davo fastidio, perchè io ho una determinazione nel raggiungere gli obiettivi che mi prefiggo, a ribellarmi alle cose, a lottare per ottenere quello che voglio....mentre lui si lamenta da una vita, di quello che non gli piace e non è capace di cambiare. E quindi tendeva a distruggermi usando la mia insicurezza. Si nutriva di questo.
E' da tempo ormai che spero di incontrare qualcuno che ne valga la pena, non vedo l'ora di potermi riprendere la mia vita. Io ho perso pure il lavoro due anni fa, tanto mi ha condizionato la vita e non puoi capire che difficile è stato ricominciare. Quest'anno mentre scoprivo finalmente la verità su di lui, quasi contemporaneamente la mia vita è ripartita. Non solo ho ritrovato un lavoro, ma in pochi giorni sono stata ricompensata di tutto quello che in questo 2011 avevo desiderato.
E da qui che voglio ripartire, da me stessa, dal godermi questi successi che spero mi diano la giusta gratificazione personale e la giusta autostima.
A cambiare look ci ho provato tante volte ma ancora non ho trovato un'alternativa valida a quella che ho adesso. Torno sempre a come sono ora che è il modo in cui mi piaccio di più. Piano piano, visto che ho appena ricominciato a lavorare, ho ripreso il primo stipendio solo ad agosto, tornerò a togliermi tutte le soddisfazioni e gratificazioni che mi fanno bene.
Non vedo l'ora di potermi riscrivere finalmente in palestra o di fare un corso di lingua tanto desiderato. Ho sempre nuovi obiettivi nella vita, in questi due anni sono rimasta bloccata anche per via del lavoro che avevo perso. Ma ora che ho consapevolezza e i mezzi per ripartire lo farò sicuramente.
In più oggi mi hanno chiamato anche dal master che avevo fatto e dovrò riprendere anche alcuni corsi aggiuntivi, per acquisire un ulteriore titolo, a breve inizierò anche una borsa di studio, quindi di cose da fare e occupare i miei pensieri ne ho molti....
Ce la farò ad uscirne...IO CI VOGLIO CREDERE!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Tu hai cancellato il suo numero e da msn?
> 
> Per me è importante che tu ragioni perché sei stata legata 5 anni a una persona che non ti sentivi realmente di presentare in famiglia.


da msn l'avrò cancellato migliaia credo centinaia di volte per poi rimetterlo, comunque si l'ho eliminato. Purtroppo, maledettamente il suo di telefono l'ho imparato a memoria anni fa e quindi quello per quanto voglia non riuscirò mai più a cancellarlo a meno che lui non lo cambi...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Potrai crederci o no, ma io non ti stavo affatto prendendo per il culo.
> Con questo pistolotto ti dimostri esattamente una bambina ferita che pretende chissà cosa.
> Basta leggere i tuoi toni : Volevo! Tu...volevi?
> Hai una considerazione della donna molto bassa e limitata, nonchè una scadente autostima.
> ...


Visto che ho una visione molto bassa delle donne e di me stessa e una visione arcaica di internet, grazie per aver provato a illuminarmi...ma che devo fare sono limitata e non ho colto quello che dovevo cogliere....e si sono ferita! Eh si pretendo molto!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Continuo a dire che il dire "Non voglio storie!" non è per lui una giustificazione, in quanto senza volerlo ha creato una storia con lei!!! Se non voleva storie avrebbe dovuto essere solo sesso e neppure quello più quando si era accorto che lei voleva di più...mi spiace il contratto capestro non esiste in queste cose, noi siamo responsabili dei dentimenti altrui se non facciamo in modo per frenarli, stopparli o ucciderli sul nascere.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> *da msn l'avrò cancellato migliaia credo centinaia di volte per poi rimetterlo*, comunque si l'ho eliminato. Purtroppo, maledettamente il suo di telefono l'ho imparato a memoria anni fa e quindi quello per quanto voglia non riuscirò mai più a cancellarlo a meno che lui non lo cambi...


Atteggiamento tipico di noi innamorati. Cancellare il numero e rimetterlo, Cambiare numero per non farsi cercare, salvo che poi glielo comunichiamo lo stesso... perchè in noi vogliamo che ci richiami, sotto sotto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, è quello che volevo dire anche io nei primi miei post. Ha sbagliato non perchè ti ha fatto quello che ha fatto, perchè chi fa queste cose è uno stronzo. Ma finisce lì, lui non ti ha promesso un bel niente, e l'errore di continuare stava in te. Solo in te. Ma anche quello di iniziare.
> Per questo io parlavo di superficialità


Che è colpa mia lo so, non nego questo fatto che è più che evidente. Quando lui mi disse dovevo andarmene tempo fa, gli risposi no dovevo andarmene io, perchè sono io quella a non essere amata. Non è che io dica il contrario di quello che volete affermare voi.
Ma che se ho sbagliato, se sono entrata in questo vortice è perchè ero cieca davanti ai miei problemi. Per quello avei gradito delle risposte diverse. Se per te è superficiale una persona che non ha esperienze sentimentali, in fondo ero stata con un unico ragazzo prima lui con cui è andato tutto liscio, ok accetto il fatto che sono superficiale e che questa esperienza io dovevo farla per poter crescere, indipendentemente dall'età che ho. Io non avevo i mezzi per capire all'inizio, quindi mi ci sono ritrovata quasi involontariamente. Spero, mi auguro che semmai ci sarà una prossimo ragazzo che dia questi segnali iniziali, ora che sono vaccinata sia in grado di riconoscere il virus ed eliminare il problema sul nascere.
Anche consapevole dei miei errori ma, posso essere salavate da ulteriori frustate se in quei minuti ho avuto la necessità di uno sfogo.
A nessuno di voi capita per un momento di arrabbiarsi e pensare cose che poi a mente fredda e lucida non farebbe o non direbbe mai o sono l'unica impulsiva?
Anche io quando si tratta di consigliare le mie amiche, non essendo coinvolta la penso come voi....ho un'amica che ha una vicenda simile, dla primo momento l'ho messa in guardia e le ho detto come voi, lui in fondo non ti ha mai illusa, ti ha sempre detto che eri un'amica.
A mentre fredda e senza coinvolgimento anche io posso essere lucida. idem la mia amica, se deve aiutare me da consigli intelligenti, poi sente lui e i  cinque minuti gli viene da pensare che sia uno stronzo ecc....
Potete concedermi il beneficio del dubbio o sono un caso senza speranza per voi due, Chiara e Andy?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Atteggiamento tipico di noi innamorati. Cancellare il numero e rimetterlo, Cambiare numero per non farsi cercare, salvo che poi glielo comunichiamo lo stesso... perchè in noi vogliamo che ci richiami, sotto sotto
> 
> View attachment 4078


Qui ti quoto, perchè è così. Semmai conoscerò un altro tipo comunque lo memorizzo subito così da evitare di imparare num di telefono a memoria....questo è stato il disastro peggiore, altro che!Ci vorrebbe la pillola blu o rossa? Di Matrix...uffetta!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Atteggiamento tipico di noi innamorati. Cancellare il numero e rimetterlo, Cambiare numero per non farsi cercare, salvo che poi glielo comunichiamo lo stesso... perchè in noi vogliamo che ci richiami, sotto sotto
> 
> View attachment 4078


Qui ti quoto, perchè è così. Semmai conoscerò un altro tipo comunque lo memorizzo subito così da evitare di imparare num di telefono a memoria....questo è stato il disastro peggiore, altro che!Ci vorrebbe la pillola blu o rossa? Di Matrix...uffetta!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuo a dire che il dire "Non voglio storie!" non è per lui una giustificazione, in quanto senza volerlo ha creato una storia con lei!!! Se non voleva storie avrebbe dovuto essere solo sesso e neppure quello più quando si era accorto che lei voleva di più...mi spiace il contratto capestro non esiste in queste cose, noi siamo responsabili dei dentimenti altrui se non facciamo in modo per frenarli, stopparli o ucciderli sul nascere.


No, Daniele, noi siamo responsabili dei nostri comportamenti.
Se una donna sta cercando l'amore, un compagno affidabile, sottopone a verifica gli aspetti di affidabilità.
Lei non sapeva niente di niente di costui, dopo cinque anni.
Dopo cinque anni, una donna che vuole unione o matrimonio dovrebbe aver già capito come tira l'aria.
Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Che è colpa mia lo so, non nego questo fatto che è più che evidente. Quando lui mi disse dovevo andarmene tempo fa, gli risposi no dovevo andarmene io, perchè sono io quella a non essere amata. Non è che io dica il contrario di quello che volete affermare voi.
> Ma che se ho sbagliato, se sono entrata in questo vortice è perchè ero cieca davanti ai miei problemi. Per quello avei gradito delle risposte diverse. *Se per te è superficiale una persona che non ha esperienze sentimentali, in fondo ero stata con un unico ragazzo prima lui con cui è andato tutto liscio, ok accetto il fatto che sono superficiale e che questa esperienza io dovevo farla per poter crescere, indipendentemente dall'età che ho. Io non avevo i mezzi per capire all'inizio, quindi mi ci sono ritrovata quasi involontariamente.* Spero, mi auguro che semmai ci sarà una prossimo ragazzo che dia questi segnali iniziali, ora che sono vaccinata sia in grado di riconoscere il virus ed eliminare il problema sul nascere.
> Anche consapevole dei miei errori ma, posso essere salavate da ulteriori frustate se in quei minuti ho avuto la necessità di uno sfogo.
> A nessuno di voi capita per un momento di arrabbiarsi e pensare cose che poi a mente fredda e lucida non farebbe o non direbbe mai o sono l'unica impulsiva?
> ...


Scusami io non parlo di superficialità come di un insulto, perchè... insulterei me stesso.
Io sono stato superficiale, uno, due, ... tre volte, e sembra che non abbia imparato la lezione. Dopo che passa tempo lo comprendo. Dopo che me l'ho hanno rinfacciato in 10000. Quando si è sotto, si è superficiali, ma non penso che sia una colpa. Purtroppo è facile parlare, ma anche il più saccente quando si trova in mezzo, è nella cacca pure lui.
Per questo scusami se su alcune risposte sono duro, quando a me stesso mi hanno consigliato di farmi benedire.
Ti posso solo dire che anche tu leggendo a mente fredda la storia di qualcun altro potresti avere una reazione fredda, ma perchè quella storia non la vivi, non ti appartiene. Anzi, magari in quella storia rivivi le tue sofferenze e ti sfoghi.
Comunque non esistono saccenti perfetti. Ho conosciuto gente quasi alla pensione sindacare sulle masse a destra e a manca, per poi piangere perchè è scapolo e nessuno se lo fila...


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Qui ti quoto, perchè è così. Semmai conoscerò un altro tipo comunque lo memorizzo subito così da evitare di imparare num di telefono a memoria....questo è stato il disastro peggiore, altro che!Ci vorrebbe la pillola blu o rossa? Di Matrix...uffetta!


Il numero della mia ex quando chiudo gli occhi mi balla davanti. Maledetta memoria.


----------



## Simy (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Daniele, noi siamo responsabili dei nostri comportamenti.
> Se una donna sta cercando l'amore, un compagno affidabile, sottopone a verifica gli aspetti di affidabilità.
> Lei non sapeva niente di niente di costui, dopo cinque anni.
> Dopo cinque anni, una donna che vuole unione o matrimonio dovrebbe aver già capito come tira l'aria.
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:

standing ovation!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Daniele, noi siamo responsabili dei nostri comportamenti.
> Se una donna sta cercando l'amore, un compagno affidabile, sottopone a verifica gli aspetti di affidabilità.
> Lei non sapeva niente di niente di costui, dopo cinque anni.
> Dopo cinque anni, una donna che vuole unione o matrimonio dovrebbe aver già capito come tira l'aria.
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Chiara, concordo con te che sono responsabile io di questa storia, sono io che gli ho permesso di trattarmi così, perchè  se mi fossi voluta bene neanche avrei fatto quella prima telefonata incazzata, dopo che lui non si faceva sentire da giorni....Io ho sbagliato dal principio e ho continuato a sbagliare consapevole.
Io dovevo farla questa esperienza, certo non impiegare 5 anni ma è andata così....ma era necessaria, perchè non ero preparata a queste situazioni. Io veramente voglio credere che questa sia stata una lezione di vita che mi permetterà in futuro di essere una gran DONNA! Una per cui ne valga la pena!
Ma puoi convenire con me che alcune persone, donne soprattutto, vuoi per bassa autostima, vuoi per problemi che risalgono alla sua vita, finiscono in storie sbagliate e pur consapevoli non riescono a uscirne tanto facilmente?
Che in me c'è un problema profondo penso sia ovvio.
E non l'ho mai messo in discussione, ma puoi capire anche tu che in quel momento, quando ho finalmente capito lo sconforto, la delusione mi hanno portato qui e urlare quel ho sempre in fondo saputo?
Potete darmi venia di questo?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il numero della mia ex quando chiudo gli occhi mi balla davanti. Maledetta memoria.


Concordooooo, maledetta memoria, poi se c'è una cosa che io memorizzo subito sono i numeri. Se mi viene presentato uno sconosciuto, dimentico il nome nel momento stesso in cui mi viene detto ma se di quella persona mi dicono la data di nascita la memorizzo all'istante.
Meno male che non ho mai voluto memorizzare la targa della sua auto....ahahahah


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Sai quante volte mi fermano e mi dicono: ciao Andrea, come  stai? E poi che fai ANDREA? ecc... ecc...

Io invece do del tu, poi quando se ne va chiedo a qualcun altro: ma ti ricordi il nome di quello?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Che è colpa mia lo so, non nego questo fatto che è più che evidente. Quando lui mi disse dovevo andarmene tempo fa, gli risposi no dovevo andarmene io, perchè sono io quella a non essere amata. Non è che io dica il contrario di quello che volete affermare voi.
> Ma che se ho sbagliato, se sono entrata in questo vortice è perchè ero cieca davanti ai miei problemi. Per quello avei gradito delle risposte diverse. Se per te è superficiale una persona che non ha esperienze sentimentali, in fondo ero stata con un unico ragazzo prima lui con cui è andato tutto liscio, ok accetto il fatto che sono superficiale e che questa esperienza io dovevo farla per poter crescere, indipendentemente dall'età che ho. Io non avevo i mezzi per capire all'inizio, quindi mi ci sono ritrovata quasi involontariamente. Spero, mi auguro che semmai ci sarà una prossimo ragazzo che dia questi segnali iniziali, ora che sono vaccinata sia in grado di riconoscere il virus ed eliminare il problema sul nascere.
> Anche consapevole dei miei errori ma, posso essere salavate da ulteriori frustate se in quei minuti ho avuto la necessità di uno sfogo.
> A nessuno di voi capita per un momento di arrabbiarsi e pensare cose che poi a mente fredda e lucida non farebbe o non direbbe mai o sono l'unica impulsiva?
> ...


Non si è mai senza speranza, mia cara.
Sei giovane, carina, hai anche un buon lavoro?o comunque un lavoro?
La base ce l'hai.

Lo so anch'io che il tuo tipo è stato stronzo..
ne ho incontrati anch'io di stronzi, non credere.

Però non serve pretendere l'onestà dagli altri. 
Gli altri sono appunto...gli altri. Non sono te.
Chissà quali meccanismi muovono le loro idee, emozioni e azioni.

E' vero, ci feriscono, a volte pesantemente.
Magari proprio quando cerchiamo disperatamente una carezza.

Sentiti pure sola, sbagliata, imbranata. Ma escludi lo stronzo dal tuo raggio d'azione.
Lascialo andare, fallo uscire dalla tua testa.
Ci vorrà tempo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusami io non parlo di superficialità come di un insulto, perchè... insulterei me stesso.
> Io sono stato superficiale, uno, due, ... tre volte, e sembra che non abbia imparato la lezione. Dopo che passa tempo lo comprendo. Dopo che me l'ho hanno rinfacciato in 10000. Quando si è sotto, si è superficiali, ma non penso che sia una colpa. Purtroppo è facile parlare, ma anche il più saccente quando si trova in mezzo, è nella cacca pure lui.
> Per questo scusami se su alcune risposte sono duro, quando a me stesso mi hanno consigliato di farmi benedire.
> Ti posso solo dire che anche tu leggendo a mente fredda la storia di qualcun altro potresti avere una reazione fredda, ma perchè quella storia non la vivi, non ti appartiene. Anzi, magari in quella storia rivivi le tue sofferenze e ti sfoghi.
> Comunque non esistono saccenti perfetti. Ho conosciuto gente quasi alla pensione sindacare sulle masse a destra e a manca, per poi piangere perchè è scapolo e nessuno se lo fila...


Andy infatti se leggi bene, ho detto che se tu usi il termine superficiale quello di una persona che non si rende conto delle cose oppure si rende conto però è masochista e ci si butta lo stesso, io lo accetto! Sono stata superficiale ma per ingenuità.
Io ero come una ragazzina senza esperienza, pur essendo già donna. Non avendo fatto esperienze quando era il caso le facessi, anche se già grandicella mi sono ritrovata a gestire qualcosa di cui non avevo controllo. Mi ci sono ritrovata per ingenuità più che per superficialità. Se poi ho perseguito questa strada e continuato imperterrita era perchè era quasi diventata una sfida....che ne so! Forse perchè era la prima vera sconfitta della mia vita e non mi volevo arrendere, che volete vi dica di più.
Ho sbagliato lo so ma in quel momento se volevo prendermela con lui, penso di poter essere capita!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Per questo sono fautore delle vendette contro gli stronzi, seriamente così non sarebbero più stronzi, bella la vita se si rimane sempre impuniti, no???


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Daniele, noi siamo responsabili dei nostri comportamenti.
> Se una donna sta cercando l'amore, un compagno affidabile, sottopone a verifica gli aspetti di affidabilità.
> Lei non sapeva niente di niente di costui, dopo cinque anni.
> Dopo cinque anni, una donna che vuole unione o matrimonio dovrebbe aver già capito come tira l'aria.
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Essere invorniti non è una colpa, essere bugiardi si Chiara. I furbi non sono delle simpatiche canaglie, devono essere quelli che quando scoperti pigliano così tante botte dalla vita da ricredersi.


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Per questo sono fautore delle vendette contro gli stronzi, seriamente così non sarebbero più stronzi, bella la vita se si rimane sempre impuniti, no???


A volte la miglior vendetta è quando ritorni a stare bene con te stesso, e magari passi davanti a chi ti ha fatto soffrire rinvigorito e con una nuova donna al fianco.
E' la miglior dimostrazione che chi ti ha fatto male conta come un verme, e che tu hai proseguito nella vita senza abbatterti.
Anche io farei male a uno stronzo, ma alla fine rischi che tutto sia controproducente.
Alle volte non si vuole fare del male, perchè sotto sotto si è ancora innamorati, e speri che andandotene via, soffrendo, magari un giorno lui o lei possa ritornare perchè ha un ricordo meraviglioso di te. Poi chissà, potrebbe succedere tutto.

E' complicata la mente umana


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Chiara, concordo con te che sono responsabile io di questa storia, sono io che gli ho permesso di trattarmi così, perchè  se mi fossi voluta bene neanche avrei fatto quella prima telefonata incazzata, dopo che lui non si faceva sentire da giorni....Io ho sbagliato dal principio e ho continuato a sbagliare consapevole.
> Io dovevo farla questa esperienza, certo non impiegare 5 anni ma è andata così....ma era necessaria, perchè non ero preparata a queste situazioni. Io veramente voglio credere che questa sia stata una lezione di vita che *mi permetterà in futuro di essere una gran DONNA! Una per cui ne valga la pena!*
> Ma puoi convenire con me che alcune persone, donne soprattutto, vuoi per bassa autostima, vuoi per problemi che risalgono alla sua vita, finiscono in storie sbagliate e pur consapevoli non riescono a uscirne tanto facilmente?
> Che in me c'è un problema profondo penso sia ovvio.
> ...


Ma io su questo non ho alcun dubbio!
Tu sarai una gran donna, una per cui varrà la pena.

Sfronderai via via i comportamenti per così dire...da donnicciola.
Imparerai a non lamentarti e a dare quello che vuoi tu, nulla di più, nulla di meno.
Imparerai a dire anche no a un uomo, consapevole che non o perderai.

Secondo me una storia non è mai sbagliata. Nemmeno la tua con questo tipo.
L'hai vissuta, ti ha dato comunque molto: lascia stare l'epilogo, non è colpa tua.


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte la miglior vendetta è quando ritorni a stare bene con te stesso, e magari passi davanti a chi ti ha fatto soffrire rinvigorito e con una nuova donna al fianco.
> E' la miglior dimostrazione che chi ti ha fatto male conta come un verme, e che tu hai proseguito nella vita senza abbatterti.


Io non passerei mai davanti ad una mia ex che è stata stronza con la mia donna, la troverei una sconfitta su tutta la linea. Per me è ridare indietro il dolore della menzogna e del resto e vivermi la mia vita senza dover più incrociare quello sguardo, per sempre.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non si è mai senza speranza, mia cara.
> Sei giovane, carina, hai anche un buon lavoro?o comunque un lavoro?
> La base ce l'hai.
> 
> ...


Ecco Chiara, vedi finalmente anche con te sono arrivata dove volevo, io speravo in confronti come questo quando sono arrivata qui. In queste parole.
Si ho un lavoro, l'ho ritrovato da un mese ma ho vinto anche una borsa di studio, quindi diciamo che le due insieme faranno un buono stipendio. A settembre dovrei partire con la borsa per un anno di ricerca e speriamo bene!
Quindi si ho i mezzi finalmente per ripartire da me stessa e dalla mia vita.
Se pretendo l'onestà è perchè io purtroppo o per fortuna, sono dannatamente onesta. Pago il prezzo di essere ingenua di fidarmi, penso che il mondo sia popolato di persone come me, che non sanno recitare o fare le preziose. Io sono semplice, senza trucchi, acqua e sapone....e ho pagato con 5 anni di vita, il prezzo, per crescere e stare al mondo reale.
Lo so che ci vorrà tempo ma speri di essere forte e di farcela, come ho scritto prima, IO CI VOGLIO CREDERE!

E grazie per questa risposta, questa si che mi ha fatto piacere leggerla, perchè l'ho trovata costruttiva!


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Secondo me una storia non è mai sbagliata. Nemmeno la tua con questo tipo.
> L'hai vissuta, ti ha dato comunque molto: lascia stare l'epilogo, non è colpa tua.


Carissima, la mia storia con la mia ex fu sbagliata, forse sono l'eccezione che conferma la regola, ma prima di lei stavo bene, dopo sono stato di merda e tutt'ora non mi sono ripreso.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Essere invorniti non è una colpa, essere bugiardi si Chiara. I furbi non sono delle simpatiche canaglie, devono essere quelli che quando scoperti pigliano così tante botte dalla vita da ricredersi.


Ok, Daniele...tu e solo tu hai il permesso di picchiarmi.
(ultimamente non sono riuscita a resistere, mi sono fatta l'ennesimo amichetto)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, la mia storia con la mia ex fu sbagliata, forse sono l'eccezione che conferma la regola, ma prima di lei stavo bene, dopo sono stato di merda e tutt'ora non mi sono ripreso.


Ma certo che ti sei ripreso, hai il lavoro, la fidanzata....

Ti manca solo una bella 'mbriacata con me^^


----------



## Daniele (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma certo che ti sei ripreso, hai il lavoro, la fidanzata....
> 
> Ti manca solo una bella 'mbriacata con me^^


Carissima, se mi avessi cconosciuto prima...capiresti che non mi sono ripreso per nulla, prima ero semplicemente brillante.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte la miglior vendetta è quando ritorni a stare bene con te stesso, e magari passi davanti a chi ti ha fatto soffrire rinvigorito e con una nuova donna al fianco.
> E' la miglior dimostrazione che chi ti ha fatto male conta come un verme, e che tu hai proseguito nella vita senza abbatterti.
> Anche io farei male a uno stronzo, ma alla fine rischi che tutto sia controproducente.
> *Alle volte non si vuole fare del male, perchè sotto sotto si è ancora innamorati, e speri che andandotene via, soffrendo, magari un giorno lui o lei possa ritornare perchè ha un ricordo meraviglioso di te. *Poi chissà, potrebbe succedere tutto.
> ...


Andy, quante volte ho provato ad andare via con la speranza che lui tornasse da me. Quante volte sono tornata, perchè avevo paura che non sarebbe tornato....pensavo sempre, non gli ho dato nessun motivo per tornare da me se non il sesso ma quello non basta.
Ogni volta che mi cercava via sms, per paura che se non avessi risposto si sarebbe offeso e non avrebbe insistito ho risposto! E quando non rispondevo, poco dopo tornavo io!
Come ha detto chiara forse la mia era più disperazione, perchè avevo bisogno di una carezza, di un abbraccio di qualcuno che mi sostenesse. Ma lui per me non c'è mai stato! Mai neanche nei momenti peggiori.
Nel 2009 anno peggiore della mia vita, prima di perdere il lavoro, a mia sorella gli fu scoperto un tumore benigno al cervello, quella sera stessa, della diagnosi, lui mi telefonò, ovviamente potete immaginare il mio stato e non avevo voglia di parlare, accennai solo a un problema con mia sorella e dissi che in quel momento non avevo voglia di parlare...
Non mi ha sentito per una settimana intera, poichè io tenevo la figlia di mia sorella di un anno, mia madre e il marito in ospedale non avevo tempo per altro....non andai neanche al matrimonio, della mia più cara amica (ex, a dire il vero). Lui non ha pensato minimamente a telefonarmi quella settimana! Neanche un mese dopo persi il lavoro per lo stato in cui mi aveva ridotto e il tutto, perchè si era sposato e un giorno via msn me lo disse e poi mi prese quasi in giro quando lo chiamai e chiesi conferma.
Scusate ma se ripenso a tante cose, si ho sbagliato io, però ci sono momenti in cui vorrei spaccargli la macchina, rompergli i denti e farlo soffrire se penso che poteva liberarmi, non continuare a rubare anni di vita!


----------



## Nocciola (29 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, Daniele, noi siamo responsabili dei nostri comportamenti.
> Se una donna sta cercando l'amore, un compagno affidabile, sottopone a verifica gli aspetti di affidabilità.
> Lei non sapeva niente di niente di costui, dopo cinque anni.
> Dopo cinque anni, una donna che vuole unione o matrimonio dovrebbe aver già capito come tira l'aria.
> Ma stiamo scherzando?


Quotone


----------



## Andy (29 Agosto 2011)

Io penso che se in una storia c'è stato solo e soltanto sesso e poco altro, sia difficile sperare in un ritorno dell'altro.

Forse potrebbe accadere solo nel caso in cui si siano condivisi momenti di vita anche di altro genere. Perchè alla fine sono proprio quei momenti che ti fanno mancare una persona.
Sai, quella giornata di ferragosto passata insieme a lei, allo zoo, mentre si mangiava un gelato al parco e si saliva in alto sulla ruota, al cinema, quando lei o lui si appoggiano sulla tua spalla e ti accarezzano le mani e tutti quei momenti di intimita e di vissuto che non hanno a che vedere col sesso.
In questi casi forse chi ami potrebbe ritornare, se lui ( o lei) cade nella malinconia di quei ricordi e sente che erano così belli da doverli rivivere sempre e sempre.
Ma il solo sesso è una cosa talmente meccanica che difficilmente potrebbe essere l'unico motivo di un ritorno


----------



## orchidea (29 Agosto 2011)

Sinceramente certi essere è meglio che non ritornino!!!!
Alla fine visto che mentono... hanno mentito e continueranno a mentire... chissà quante maschere avranno avuto...
se sono capaci di ritornare a casa dalla moglie e guardarla in faccia nonostante due minuti prima sono stati a letto con un altra.. bhe...
facile anche perdersi in momenti di intimità romantica ed idilliaca.. perchè anche quello all'amor proprio fa bene.. e si sa poi nei matrimoni dopo un po di anni vengono a mancare anche quei momenti di romanticismo.. quindi..


----------



## orchidea (29 Agosto 2011)

Bhe Daniele si lui si giustifica quando dice che non vuole storie, e da così la totale responsabilità all'altro se continuare o meno la storia..
ma certe persone sono talmente squallide ed egoiste per cui non gli importa proprio nulla se l altro sta male"!"!
se urla che lo ama e sta male perchè vorrebbe di piu e chiede semplicmente di essere lascaita in pace perchè lei la forza di chiudere non ce l'ha!!! 
ecco questo è mostruoso!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io penso che se in una storia c'è stato solo e soltanto sesso e poco altro, sia difficile sperare in un ritorno dell'altro.
> 
> Forse potrebbe accadere solo nel caso in cui si siano condivisi momenti di vita anche di altro genere. Perchè alla fine sono proprio quei momenti che ti fanno mancare una persona.
> Sai, quella giornata di ferragosto passata insieme a lei, allo zoo, mentre si mangiava un gelato al parco e si saliva in alto sulla ruota, al cinema, quando lei o lui si appoggiano sulla tua spalla e ti accarezzano le mani e tutti quei momenti di intimita e di vissuto che non hanno a che vedere col sesso.
> ...


Eh la penso come te infatti, se leggi ho scritto che il più delle volte tornavo io per paura, perchè sapevo che non avena niente, nessun ricordo bello a cui appellarsi per tornare, o talmente pochi e semplici che non danno lo stimolo necessario!
Ahimè, questo e altre cose hanno fatto di che passassero due anni, senza accorgermene!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> Bhe Daniele si lui si giustifica quando dice che non vuole storie, e da così la totale responsabilità all'altro se continuare o meno la storia..
> ma certe persone sono talmente squallide ed egoiste per cui non gli importa proprio nulla se l altro sta male"!"!
> se urla che lo ama e sta male perchè vorrebbe di piu e chiede semplicmente di essere lascaita in pace perchè lei la forza di chiudere non ce l'ha!!!
> ecco questo è mostruoso!!!


Confermo, per questo sono anche un pò incazzata con lui, in fondo poteva trovarsi altre mille storie a Roma e lasciare in pace me. Solo per il fato stesso che come persona non meritavo tanta cattiveria.
nel momento in cui ha capito che non avevo la forza per andare poteva risparmiarmi un pò. Lui di amanti può trovarne altre!


----------



## Ospite2 (29 Agosto 2011)

*Non esageriamo*



diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Confermo, per questo sono anche un pò incazzata con lui, in fondo poteva trovarsi altre mille storie a Roma e lasciare in pace me. Solo per il fato stesso che come persona non meritavo tanta cattiveria.
> nel momento in cui ha capito che non avevo la forza per andare poteva risparmiarmi un pò. Lui di amanti può trovarne altre!


Mille storie non le può avere nessuno, manco Clooney.
Avere una persona che tiene a noi, che ci cerca se non ci facciamo sentire per una settimane, che se la chiamiamo c'è, è difficile da trovare.


----------



## orchidea (29 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Confermo, per questo sono anche un pò incazzata con lui, in fondo poteva trovarsi altre mille storie a Roma e lasciare in pace me. Solo per il fato stesso che come persona non meritavo tanta cattiveria.
> nel momento in cui ha capito che non avevo la forza per andare poteva risparmiarmi un pò. Lui di amanti può trovarne altre!


però  gli facevi  comodo.. lontana da occhi indescreti.. debole.. e orami un porto sicuro....
costa fatica trovare un amante sai?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Mille storie non le può avere nessuno, manco Clooney.
> Avere una persona che tiene a noi, che ci cerca se non ci facciamo sentire per una settimane, che se la chiamiamo c'è, è difficile da trovare.


Ehhh ma voi prendete tutto ala lettera qui....mihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che yomo!
Mille storie, non nel senso di farsi mille donne ma di trovare altre alternative che una città come Roma può offrire. Sai quante donne senza impegno esistono??? Lì sono più aggiornate di me, una trombamica la rimediava. Ripeto pure se andava a prostitute, considerando quello che gli costava il viaggio e la cena, conveniva restarsene a casa sua!
Comunque meno male che qualcosa di buono per lui sono stata....finalmente ho capito il motivo per cui non mi lasciava andare! Mihai illuminato!


----------



## orchidea (29 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Mille storie non le può avere nessuno, manco Clooney.
> Avere una persona che tiene a noi, che ci cerca se non ci facciamo sentire per una settimane, che se la chiamiamo c'è, è difficile da trovare.


già comoda la vita.. ma se lei soffre un minimo di coscienza tu di lasciarla in pace no e?????
e non giustifichiamoci sempre dicendo ehhh ma lei lo sapeva.. ehhh ma gliel'ho detto..
e basta con questi giochini.... si è stronzi punto e basta.. ha sbagliato a continuare..
ma si suppone che se l'altro un minimo di cuore ce lha (enon dico cuore per lei, ma cuore umano) se lei ha gridato
urlato che stava male e vedeva che non riusciva a staccarsi lui si doveva togliere dalle balle.. non lo ha fatto allora è una bestia!
punto....
mi dai un pizzico, ti dico mi fai male.. me ne dai un altro non mi scanzo non riesco sono immobile.. continui a pizzicarmi???
allora sei una BESTIA...
punto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> però  gli facevi  comodo.. lontana da occhi indescreti.. debole.. e orami un porto sicuro....
> costa fatica trovare un amante sai?


veramente al giorno d'oggi pensavo fosse la cosa più facile, sento uomini che collezionano avventure di una sera, con estrema facilità, una sera dopo l'altra con conoscenti e o vecchie amiche. Io sono ancora all'antica perchè vivo ancora in un paesino dove nel 2011 se una rimane incinta poi si deve sposare....e rendiamoci conto!!!!!Però in una grande città, pure piena di straniere ancora più disinibite non è difficile trovarsi l'amante!
Poi considera che per andare e venire da casa mia a Roma, io oggi, senza traffico, casello casello sono 45 min. Un'ora per arrivare a destinazione. Da Roma nord a Roma sud ci vuole lo stesso tempo traffico incluso o se usi i mezzi di trasporto, quindi volendo anche in quel caso poteva stare lontano da occhi indiscreti.
Io poi lavoro a Roma, e più volte siamo andati al centro commerciale a due passi da casa dei suoi genitori, quindi tanto indiscreti non siamo stati!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (29 Agosto 2011)

orchidea ha detto:


> già comoda la vita.. ma se lei soffre un minimo di coscienza tu di lasciarla in pace no e?????
> e non giustifichiamoci sempre dicendo ehhh ma lei lo sapeva.. ehhh ma gliel'ho detto..
> e basta con questi giochini.... si è stronzi punto e basta.. ha sbagliato a continuare..
> ma si suppone che se l'altro un minimo di cuore ce lha (enon dico cuore per lei, ma cuore umano) se lei ha gridato
> ...


<Orchidea ti voglio bene!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> veramente al giorno d'oggi pensavo fosse la cosa più facile, *sento uomini che collezionano avventure di una sera, con estrema facilità, una sera dopo l'altra con conoscenti *e o vecchie amiche. Io sono ancora all'antica perchè vivo ancora in un paesino dove nel 2011 se una rimane incinta poi si deve sposare....e rendiamoci conto!!!!!Però in una grande città, pure piena di straniere ancora più disinibite non è difficile trovarsi l'amante!
> Poi considera che per andare e venire da casa mia a Roma, io oggi, senza traffico, casello casello sono 45 min. Un'ora per arrivare a destinazione. Da Roma nord a Roma sud ci vuole lo stesso tempo traffico incluso o se usi i mezzi di trasporto, quindi volendo anche in quel caso poteva stare lontano da occhi indiscreti.
> Io poi lavoro a Roma, e più volte siamo andati al centro commerciale a due passi da casa dei suoi genitori, quindi tanto indiscreti non siamo stati!


Non credere molto a questo. Spesso si tratta di frottole per farsi grandi agli occhi degli altri. Non è mica facile raccontare di essere sfigati... I numeri si moltiplicano e spesso non sono veri.
Anzi, molte coppie nascono da incontri al buio, a partire da internet e annunci sul giornale. Io ad un certo punto ho frequentato 3 comitive contemporaneamente, roba da 50 e più persone. I rapporti instaurati erano suppergiù rigidi tra le varie coppie con i vari single che invece facevano fatica a trovare un compagno. Ogni tanto c'erano degli shiftamenti, ma non ho mai visto uno che se ne strombazzava più di 2-3 all'anno, e si trattava di pochissimi casi.
Nessuno ti dirà mai che ha fatto sesso per la prima volta a 30 anni, perchè è ritenuta una cosa da ridere: naturalmente la prima volta è stata a 13-15 anni, e dai uno slancio alla tua (finta) attività sessuale: sei maturo, puoi permetterti di consigliare, sai come va la vita. Non è così nella gran parte dei casi.


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ehhh ma voi prendete tutto ala lettera qui....mihhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh che yomo!
> Mille storie, non nel senso di farsi mille donne ma di trovare altre alternative che una città come Roma può offrire. Sai quante donne senza impegno esistono??? Lì sono più aggiornate di me, una trombamica la rimediava. Ripeto pure se andava a prostitute, considerando quello che gli costava il viaggio e la cena, conveniva restarsene a casa sua!
> Comunque meno male che qualcosa di buono per lui sono stata....finalmente ho capito il motivo per cui non mi lasciava andare! Mihai illuminato!


Alla lettera l'hai presa tu.
Non è facile avere relazioni gratificanti.
Immagini le donne di città e le straniere (quali? ogni persona è diversa) con una disponibilità che non è reale.
Ogni persona, uomo o donna che sia, vuole molto di più del sesso, anche quando chiede e ha solo sesso.
Non svilire quello che hai dato e avuto, sviliresti te stessa.
Lui si è comportato, come la maggioranza degli esseri umani, con egoismo. 
A te è andato tutto sommato bene per un bel po'.
Lui  non è stato onesto, come avresti voluto, e non si è preoccupato della tua sofferenza, ti ha dato quello che poteva e era sufficiente per tenerti legata. 
Ora hai capito il gioco e non ti piace.
Lascialo nel passato.


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non credere molto a questo. Spesso si tratta di frottole per farsi grandi agli occhi degli altri. Non è mica facile raccontare di essere sfigati... I numeri si moltiplicano e spesso non sono veri.
> Anzi, molte coppie nascono da incontri al buio, a partire da internet e annunci sul giornale. Io ad un certo punto ho frequentato 3 comitive contemporaneamente, roba da 50 e più persone. I rapporti instaurati erano suppergiù rigidi tra le varie coppie con i vari single che invece facevano fatica a trovare un compagno. Ogni tanto c'erano degli shiftamenti, ma non ho mai visto uno che se ne strombazzava più di 2-3 all'anno, e si trattava di pochissimi casi.
> Nessuno ti dirà mai che ha fatto sesso per la prima volta a 30 anni, perchè è ritenuta una cosa da ridere: naturalmente la prima volta è stata a 13-15 anni, e dai uno slancio alla tua (finta) attività sessuale: sei maturo, puoi permetterti di consigliare, sai come va la vita. Non è così nella gran parte dei casi.


Appunto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Alla lettera l'hai presa tu.
> Non è facile avere relazioni gratificanti.
> Immagini le donne di città e le straniere (quali? ogni persona è diversa) con una disponibilità che non è reale.
> Ogni persona, uomo o donna che sia, vuole molto di più del sesso, anche quando chiede e ha solo sesso.
> ...


Ho studiato statistica e la legge dei grandi numeri dice che maggiore è il campione, e il numero di estrazioni casuali che fai, più la frequenza di un evento tenderà alla sua probabilità. Scusa la deformazione professionale! 
Insomma, in una città grande, con tante donne, di cultura ed etnie diverse, cosmpolita, come Roma, di certo non avrebbe fatto fatica a trovare una ragazza che potesse prendere il mio posto.
Io non voglio svilire niente. Ho dato con il cuore, ho voluto bene a quella persona. Con il senno di oggi, sapendo quello che so, però se a un certo punto avesse tagliato quel quel filo sottile che ci legava ne sarei più felice.
Certo che lo lascio nel passato!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ho studiato statistica e la legge dei grandi numeri dice che maggiore è il campione, e il numero di estrazioni casuali che fai, più la frequenza di un evento tenderà alla sua probabilità. Scusa la deformazione professionale!
> Insomma, in una città grande, con tante donne, di cultura ed etnie diverse, cosmpolita, come Roma, di certo non avrebbe fatto fatica a trovare una ragazza che potesse prendere il mio posto.
> Io non voglio svilire niente. Ho dato con il cuore, ho voluto bene a quella persona. Con il senno di oggi, sapendo quello che so, però se a un certo punto avesse tagliato quel quel filo sottile che ci legava ne sarei più felice.
> Certo che lo lascio nel passato!


Non so se si possa applicare la statistica a questi casi. Magari nel paesino piccolino, dove ci si annoia di più, trovi molte meno ragazze, ma che farebbero più facilmente trasgressione per variare la loro vita noiosa. E in una città grande come Roma, Milano, Torino ecc... potresti trovare anche altri motivi per passare una serata


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non so se si possa applicare la statistica a questi casi. Magari nel paesino piccolino, dove ci si annoia di più, trovi molte meno ragazze, ma che farebbero più facilmente trasgressione per variare la loro vita noiosa. E in una città grande come Roma, Milano, Torino ecc... potresti trovare anche altri motivi per passare una serata


ufffffff...

E vabbè, se non è Roma, poteva cercare a Ostia in fondo con sua moglie vive lì, i castelli, ci saranno altri paesini sfigati con single annoiate da abbindolare.... o no? Su dai fatevi una sana risata con me, non fate sempre i seri!!!!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Secondo me le porcellone peggiori sono proprio quelle dei paesini


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

*Ho trovato un articolo....su questo sito....*

...e riporto un pezzo del brano, a conclusione della quale, ho trovato un brano di Kundera che mi ha particolarmente colpito.


È chiara una cosa: chi tradisce viene meno a un impegno preso. E gli altri due protagonisti della situazione saranno colui o colei che è stato tradito, e la persona con la quale si è tradito. Ognuno di loro sarà coinvolto, o travolto da sentimenti molto forti. Chi tradisce prova l’ebbrezza della passione, della trasgressione, ma anche sentimenti di colpa, di smarrimento, confuso tra passato presente e futuro, si chiederà “cosa voglio veramente?” (oppure metterà tutto questo brusìo interiore a tacere, godendosi il presente e rimandando ogni interrogativo e decisione, “ragioniere” del suo tempo e dei suoi sentimenti). Chi è tradito proverà dolore, insieme a rabbia, rancore, a volte desiderio di vendetta, o, al contrario, rimarrà immobile, facendo finta di niente, negando l’evidenza: in entrambi i casi si sentirà derubato, svuotato di qualcosa che ormai considerava parte di sé, a volte senza neanche l’orgoglio e quel sano amore per sé tale da reagire. Ma anche la terza persona, colui o colei che si è inserito nella coppia, soffre: soffre per un bene che non è solo suo, anche lei o lui si sente tradito, come se non valesse abbastanza, come se non meritasse di più, nel limbo di una continua attesa. 

Bellissime le parole di M. Kundera ne “L’ignoranza”: “…non c’è niente da fare. Omero rese gloria alla nostalgia con una corona d’alloro e stabilì in tal modo una gerarchia morale dei sentimenti. Penelope sta in cima, molto al di sopra di Calipso. Oh Calipso! Penso spesso a lei. Ha amato Ulisse. Hanno vissuto insieme sette anni. Non sappiamo per quanto tempo Ulisse avesse condiviso il letto di Penelope, ma non così a lungo. Eppure tutti esaltano il dolore di Penelope e irridono le lacrime di Calipso”.

Pur essendo la terza persona, ho provato non solo quelle sensazioni descritte ma, tutte quelle emozioni che vanno dalla rabbia all'immobilità tipiche della persona tradita.

Tuttavia, ieri sera mentre ero qui a rispondere ai vari post, ho pensato che una fortuna è stata anche approdare e qui e scrivere. Il confronto il continuo scambio, mi ha tenuta la mente occupata e mi ha distratto da altri pensieri o dal fare altre azioni a mio svantaggio.
Per cui mi auguro di riuscire a tener vivo queste pagine, o altre discussione, al fine di avere il tempo di far decantare i sentimenti negativi distraendomi, fino a quando non riuscirò a poter riprendere il controllo della mia vita.....che spero capiti a breve!


Grazie a tutti, quelli che sono venuti qui, con cui mi sono scontrata e con cui ho potuto confrontarmi, con cui sono riuscita a risolvere incomprensioni, che a volte derivano più dal mondo in cui si scrive e dall'altra si interpreta che dai intenti.
Perchè comunicare scrivendo è di per se, difficile!


@Ospite2 se vuoi prendere il posto della mia psicanalista sarò bene felice, se vuoi ci spostiamo in pvt per ampliare la conversazione!


----------



## Daniele (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ho studiato statistica e la legge dei grandi numeri dice che maggiore è il campione, e il numero di estrazioni casuali che fai, più la frequenza di un evento tenderà alla sua probabilità. Scusa la deformazione professionale!
> Insomma, in una città grande, con tante donne, di cultura ed etnie diverse, cosmpolita, come Roma, di certo non avrebbe fatto fatica a trovare una ragazza che potesse prendere il mio posto.
> Io non voglio svilire niente. Ho dato con il cuore, ho voluto bene a quella persona. Con il senno di oggi, sapendo quello che so, però se a un certo punto avesse tagliato quel quel filo sottile che ci legava ne sarei più felice.
> Certo che lo lascio nel passato!


Carissima, conosco Roma e fidati è tutto fuorchè cosmopolita , poteva essere interessante, grande, piena di gente, ma se vuoi una città davvero cosmopolita vai a vedere Bologna.  Non so, avevo degli amici a Roma e qualche problema lo avevano non nell'uscire con una donna, ma di giungere a quella che volevano come conclusione, si vede  che non hanno mai avuto l'allenamento di Ferrara, dove a prescindere andrai in bianco.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Carissima, conosco Roma e fidati è tutto fuorchè cosmopolita , poteva essere interessante, grande, piena di gente, ma se vuoi una città davvero cosmopolita vai a vedere Bologna.  Non so, avevo degli amici a Roma e qualche problema lo avevano non nell'uscire con una donna, ma di giungere a quella che volevano come conclusione, si vede  che non hanno mai avuto l'allenamento di Ferrara, dove a prescindere andrai in bianco.


Non ne voglio fare una questione di località, sia chiaro. Il mio voleva essere solo un modo per dire che poteva lasciarmi andare, ben presto e lui poteva trovare ovunque avesse voluto, dalla Sicilia alle Alpi, altrove un'altra donna. Non gli manca nè il modo nè i mezzi. Tra l'altro per un periodo ho visto i suoi contatti msn e il 99% erano ragazze, giovani e belle e nick dalle foto alquanto pornografiche.
Quindi poteva pescare nel mare dei suoi contatti, farne altri e risparmiarmi qualche sofferenza.


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non ne voglio fare una questione di località, sia chiaro. Il mio voleva essere solo un modo per dire che poteva lasciarmi andare, ben presto e lui poteva trovare ovunque avesse voluto, dalla Sicilia alle Alpi, altrove un'altra donna. Non gli manca nè il modo nè i mezzi. Tra l'altro per un periodo ho visto i suoi contatti msn e il 99% erano ragazze, giovani e belle e nick dalle foto alquanto pornografiche.
> Quindi poteva pescare nel mare dei suoi contatti, farne altri e risparmiarmi qualche sofferenza.


Tu o un'altra è lo stesso?
Lui o un altro è lo stesso?


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ...e riporto un pezzo del brano, a conclusione della quale, ho trovato un brano di Kundera che mi ha particolarmente colpito.
> 
> 
> È chiara una cosa: chi tradisce viene meno a un impegno preso. E gli altri due protagonisti della situazione saranno colui o colei che è stato tradito, e la persona con la quale si è tradito. Ognuno di loro sarà coinvolto, o travolto da sentimenti molto forti. Chi tradisce prova l’ebbrezza della passione, della trasgressione, ma anche sentimenti di colpa, di smarrimento, confuso tra passato presente e futuro, si chiederà “cosa voglio veramente?” (oppure metterà tutto questo brusìo interiore a tacere, godendosi il presente e rimandando ogni interrogativo e decisione, “ragioniere” del suo tempo e dei suoi sentimenti). Chi è tradito proverà dolore, insieme a rabbia, rancore, a volte desiderio di vendetta, o, al contrario, rimarrà immobile, facendo finta di niente, negando l’evidenza: in entrambi i casi si sentirà derubato, svuotato di qualcosa che ormai considerava parte di sé, a volte senza neanche l’orgoglio e quel sano amore per sé tale da reagire. Ma anche la terza persona, colui o colei che si è inserito nella coppia, soffre: soffre per un bene che non è solo suo, anche lei o lui si sente tradito, come se non valesse abbastanza, come se non meritasse di più, nel limbo di una continua attesa.
> ...


Ma tu non eri la terza, tu sei la tradita!!
La tua è una situazione particolare.


;-) :-D


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ma tu non eri la terza, tu sei la tradita!!
> La tua è una situazione particolare.
> 
> 
> ;-) :-D


Simpaticone!!!! O Simpaticona???....Dal modo in cui scrivi sicuramente uomo!!!
Mmm...finchè la moglie ignorerà la situazione, mi approprio del ruolo. che le spetterebbe! In fondo ho provato quelle stesse sensazioni....anche se sono io che non volevo una storia seria? Giusto?

P.S. ma quindi me la fai o no sta consulenza gratuita?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A volte la miglior vendetta è quando ritorni a stare bene con te stesso, e magari passi davanti a chi ti ha fatto soffrire rinvigorito e con una nuova donna al fianco.
> E' la miglior dimostrazione che chi ti ha fatto male conta come un verme, e che tu hai proseguito nella vita senza abbatterti.
> Anche io farei male a uno stronzo, ma alla fine rischi che tutto sia controproducente.
> Alle volte non si vuole fare del male, perchè sotto sotto si è ancora innamorati, e speri che andandotene via, soffrendo, magari un giorno lui o lei possa ritornare perchè ha un ricordo meraviglioso di te. Poi chissà, potrebbe succedere tutto.
> ...


Bel post Andy, e mi piace il tuo concetto di vendetta.
Si ciascuno si assuma le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Tu o un'altra è lo stesso?
> Lui o un altro è lo stesso?


Lui ha bisogno di qualcosa, che evidentemente non ha da sua moglie, o non gli basta solo sua moglie, io non so cosa e, per quali motivi lui abbia avuto la necessità, di incontrarmi, di insistere tanto per conoscermi, e poi tenermi a quelle condizioni. Benchè io abbia nutrito il suo ego, e lo abbia fatto quasi a titolo gratuito, senza che lui dovesse investire molto, quindi gli ho dato sicurezza, fatto sentire bello e desiderato ecc....
Almeno da nove mesi a questa parte, lui non ha avuto più questa necessità, si è allontanato, quindi perchè non chiudere definitivamente? tanto io mi sarei dovuta in ogni caso rassegnare e farmi una ragione di questa storia, così come lo faccio ora. Parlo nel caso in cui fosse sparito!
Tu dirai, sei egoista, perchè pretendo che vada a far soffrire qualche altra donna. Un pò come dire, Dio mio perchè mi hai dato questa sofferenza a me, perchè queste cose capitano solo a me....
Perchè la vita va come ve e le cose capitano. 
Di regola, avrei solo voluto che chiudesse con me o comunque a un certo punto mi dicesse le cose come stavano.
Non volevo che scaricasse altre sofferenze su altre ragazze, però vedendo quanto ho sofferto, io speravo che almeno avesse "pietà", per la persona che sono.
Volevo che mi considerasse almeno una ragazza che forse non meritava tutte quelle bugie. Lui a modo suo mi ha sempre allontanato e respinto, quello che non capisco è perchè lo ha fatto in tutti i modi, eccetto che mettendomi davanti la realtà.
Voleva che me ne andassi e non scoprissi il suo segreto?

Lui o un altro è lo stesso in che senso?


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Lui ha bisogno di qualcosa, che evidentemente non ha da sua moglie, o non gli basta solo sua moglie, io non so cosa e, per quali motivi lui abbia avuto la necessità, di incontrarmi, di insistere tanto per conoscermi, e poi tenermi a quelle condizioni. Benchè io abbia nutrito il suo ego, e lo abbia fatto quasi a titolo gratuito, senza che lui dovesse investire molto, quindi gli ho dato sicurezza, fatto sentire bello e desiderato ecc....
> Almeno da nove mesi a questa parte, lui non ha avuto più questa necessità, si è allontanato, quindi perchè non chiudere definitivamente? tanto io mi sarei dovuta in ogni caso rassegnare e farmi una ragione di questa storia, così come lo faccio ora. Parlo nel caso in cui fosse sparito!
> Tu dirai, sei egoista, perchè pretendo che vada a far soffrire qualche altra donna. Un pò come dire, Dio mio perchè mi hai dato questa sofferenza a me, perchè queste cose capitano solo a me....
> Perchè la vita va come ve e le cose capitano.
> ...


Nel senso che ogni persona è unica ed è diversa in un rapporto perché si modifica nella relazione e lui ti è piaciuto (anche negli aspetti tormentati) per come era con te e un altro sarebbe stato ...un altro.
E se pensi questo comprendi perché tu hai voluto lui e lui e te e perché lui è stato come è stato in grado di essere in quella relazione con te.
Ora uno così non lo vorresti più, vero?
Soprattutto non vorresti un uomo evasivo ed evitante. Tu oggi non vuoi evitare le situazioni. Lui è fatto così (male?).


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

posso donarti un peperone di benvenuto, ospite 2?


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> posso donarti un peperone di benvenuto, ospite 2?


Un peperone? Perché un peperone?
Sì mi piacciono, è un omaggio originale.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Nel senso che ogni persona è unica ed è diversa in un rapporto perché si modifica nella relazione e lui ti è piaciuto (anche negli aspetti tormentati) per come era con te e un altro sarebbe stato ...un altro.
> E se pensi questo comprendi perché tu hai voluto lui e lui e te e perché lui è stato come è stato in grado di essere in quella relazione con te.
> Ora uno così non lo vorresti più, vero?
> Soprattutto non vorresti un uomo evasivo ed evitante. Tu oggi non vuoi evitare le situazioni. Lui è fatto così (male?).


Ospite sicuramente ogni persona è diversa in un rapporto. Io stessa ho fatto fatica a riconoscere me stessa, in questa relazione, perchè prima non mi ero mai comportata in quel modo. Se con lui ho avuto quell'atteggiamento e viceversa lui con me, è perchè insieme abbiamo creato quella reazione esplosiva e a catena. Se io mescolo lo zucchero con il caffè ho una cosa, se metto il sale ne ho un'altra. Non credo infatti che lui si comporti come si è comportato con me, con sua moglie. Per quel poco che ho avuto modo di viverlo, è una persona che se vuole bene sicuramente, è eccezionale a modo suo. In questi anni, non so se per il senso di colpa nei miei confronti o se per uno suo modo di essere, mi ha sempre aiutato quando avevo bisogno, purchè in situazioni in cui richiedessi la sua presenza. Come già scritto da qualche parte, mi piaceva per come mi sentivo io quando ero insieme a lui. E non voglio neanche non vedere il fatto che comunque io gli "piacevo". Anche se per lui ero solo attrazione e affetto (parole sue) e mi abbia detto che per me lui ci sarà sempre....ogni volta che avrò bisogno di aiuto, come i peperoni che vuole darti minerva, a me resta pesante e sullo stomaco questa storia. Perchè mi ha maltrattato a fatti e parole, con la speranza (Sua), che mi volessi bene e sparissi da sola, senza però dire la verità?
Lui è fatto così male? per me, si! Ha sbagliato a mio avviso, nel tentativo e nella speranza che me ne andassi da sola, senza che scoprissi la verità e soffrissi quindi meno? Ha sbagliato nel restarmi vicino, ogni qualvolta l'ho cercato, per il senso di colpa che forse ha avuto nei miei riguardi.
Lui dice che non è stato nè senso di colpa, nè pietà, però anche non volendo restandomi vicino ha solo prolungato la mia agonia!
Certo che non voglio più un uomo così, io stessa non voglio più essere quella donna lì. Non voglio evitare niente, neanche 5 anni fa, volevo evitare le cose.


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ospite sicuramente ogni persona è diversa in un rapporto. Io stessa ho fatto fatica a riconoscere me stessa, in questa relazione, perchè prima non mi ero mai comportata in quel modo. Se con lui ho avuto quell'atteggiamento e viceversa lui con me, è perchè insieme abbiamo creato quella reazione esplosiva e a catena. Se io mescolo lo zucchero con il caffè ho una cosa, se metto il sale ne ho un'altra. Non credo infatti che lui si comporti come si è comportato con me, con sua moglie. Per quel poco che ho avuto modo di viverlo, è una persona che se vuole bene sicuramente, è eccezionale a modo suo. In questi anni, non so se per il senso di colpa nei miei confronti o se per uno suo modo di essere, mi ha sempre aiutato quando avevo bisogno, purchè in situazioni in cui richiedessi la sua presenza. Come già scritto da qualche parte, mi piaceva per come mi sentivo io quando ero insieme a lui. E non voglio neanche non vedere il fatto che comunque io gli "piacevo". Anche se per lui ero solo attrazione e affetto (parole sue) e mi abbia detto che per me lui ci sarà sempre....ogni volta che avrò bisogno di aiuto, come i peperoni che vuole darti minerva, a me resta pesante e sullo stomaco questa storia. Perchè mi ha maltrattato a fatti e parole, con la speranza (Sua), che mi volessi bene e sparissi da sola, senza però dire la verità?
> Lui è fatto così male? per me, si! Ha sbagliato a mio avviso, nel tentativo e nella speranza che me ne andassi da sola, senza che scoprissi la verità e soffrissi quindi meno? Ha sbagliato nel restarmi vicino, ogni qualvolta l'ho cercato, per il senso di colpa che forse ha avuto nei miei riguardi.
> Lui dice che non è stato nè senso di colpa, nè pietà, però anche non volendo restandomi vicino ha solo prolungato la mia agonia!
> Certo che non voglio più un uomo così, io stessa non voglio più essere quella donna lì. Non voglio evitare niente, neanche 5 anni fa, volevo evitare le cose.


Forza! Ne sei quasi fuori!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Forza! Ne sei quasi fuori!


*Come mio psicologo personale, pensi che questa filosofia appena trovata su facebook la posso adottare o tu hai qualcosa di più da suggerirmi?*  

Tu non sei l'eccezione. Tu sei la regola.
E la regola dice che se un uomo non ti chiama, è perché non vuole chiamarti. Se ti tratta come se non gliene fregasse un cazzo, è perché non gliene frega un cazzo. Se ti tradisce, è perché non gli piaci abbastanza".   Non esistono uomini spaventati, confusi, disillusi. Non esistono uomini tragicamente segnati dalle passate esperienze, bisognosi d'aiuto, bisognosi di tempo. Gli uomini si dividono in due categorie soltanto: Quelli che ti vogliono. E Quelli che non ti vogliono. Tutto il resto è una scusa.   E Tu, Tu Donna, di mestiere fai l'avvocato, la commessa, la cameriera, l'insegnante, la casalinga, la commercialista, la modella, la ragioniera, l'attrice, la studentessa. Non la crocerossina.   Quindi.   Aspetta che sia lui a chiederti di uscire. Perché va bene la parità dei sessi, le quote rosa, e l'eguaglianza dei diritti. Ma i tempi non sono poi così cambiati. Gli uomini restano pur sempre dei cavernicoli, sia pure incravattati, e come tali adorano il sapore della conquista.   Tieniti lontana dagli uomini sposati. Non lasceranno la moglie per te. Meno che mai lasceranno i figli per te. E non credere alla storia dell'amica della sorella di tua cugina, appena convolata a nozze con quello divorziato. Tu non sei l'eccezione. Tu sei la regola.   Al bando quelli che ti costringono ad aspettare ore accanto ad un telefono che non suona. Non hanno perso il tuo numero. Non hanno investito un cane. Non hanno appena scoperto di avere un tumore alla prostata. Probabilmente sono al telefono con un'altra. Oppure sono gay.  Fanculo quelli che non declinano i verbi al futuro. Non sono analfabeti. Semplicemente non vogliono impegnarsi. Perché non gli piaci abbastanza. Li riconosci facilmente. Girano con un cartello appeso al collo, e la scritta: "Ci stiamo frequentando". Quando la senti, scappa.   Non consumare le tue belle scarpe nuove (e neppure quelle vecchie) per correre dietro un uomo che non ti vuole. Usale, piuttosto, per prenderlo a calci in culo. Impara l'arte dell'essere donna. Impara l'arte di ottenere dagli uomini quello che desideri, non sbattendo i piedini, ma facendogli credere che siano stati loro a decidere.   Impara a scegliere, invece che essere scelta.
(Tratto da "LA VERITA' E' CHE NON GLI PIACI ABBASTANZA)


*P.S. grazie per il sostegno ma a me sembra di essere ancora in alto mare...e non so nuotare*


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aspetta che sia lui a chiederti di uscire. Perché va bene la parità dei sessi, le quote rosa, e l'eguaglianza dei diritti. Ma i tempi non sono poi così cambiati. Gli uomini restano pur sempre dei cavernicoli, sia pure incravattati, e come tali adorano il sapore della conquista.


Come si chiama il fenomeno, o la fenomena, che ha scritto stà gran cazzata ?


----------



## Minerva (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come si chiama il fenomeno, o la fenomena, che ha scritto stà gran cazzata ?


_la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza_


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come si chiama il fenomeno, o la fenomena, che ha scritto stà gran cazzata ?


Quoto!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come si chiama il fenomeno, o la fenomena, che ha scritto stà gran cazzata ?


Ignoro gli autori, però se fai una ricerca su google " la verità è che non gli piaci abbastanza", troverai gli autori del libro e c'è anche un film tratto dal libro stesso.
Su fb l'ho trovato sulla bacheca di un contatto (psicologa), ma non è le i l'autrice!


----------



## Ospite2 (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> *Come mio psicologo personale, pensi che questa filosofia appena trovata su facebook la posso adottare o tu hai qualcosa di più da suggerirmi?*
> 
> Tu non sei l'eccezione. Tu sei la regola.
> E la regola dice che se un uomo non ti chiama, è perché non vuole chiamarti. Se ti tratta come se non gliene fregasse un cazzo, è perché non gliene frega un cazzo. Se ti tradisce, è perché non gli piaci abbastanza".   Non esistono uomini spaventati, confusi, disillusi. Non esistono uomini tragicamente segnati dalle passate esperienze, bisognosi d'aiuto, bisognosi di tempo. Gli uomini si dividono in due categorie soltanto: Quelli che ti vogliono. E Quelli che non ti vogliono. Tutto il resto è una scusa.   E Tu, Tu Donna, di mestiere fai l'avvocato, la commessa, la cameriera, l'insegnante, la casalinga, la commercialista, la modella, la ragioniera, l'attrice, la studentessa. Non la crocerossina.   Quindi.   Aspetta che sia lui a chiederti di uscire. Perché va bene la parità dei sessi, le quote rosa, e l'eguaglianza dei diritti. Ma i tempi non sono poi così cambiati. Gli uomini restano pur sempre dei cavernicoli, sia pure incravattati, e come tali adorano il sapore della conquista.   Tieniti lontana dagli uomini sposati. Non lasceranno la moglie per te. Meno che mai lasceranno i figli per te. E non credere alla storia dell'amica della sorella di tua cugina, appena convolata a nozze con quello divorziato. Tu non sei l'eccezione. Tu sei la regola.   Al bando quelli che ti costringono ad aspettare ore accanto ad un telefono che non suona. Non hanno perso il tuo numero. Non hanno investito un cane. Non hanno appena scoperto di avere un tumore alla prostata. Probabilmente sono al telefono con un'altra. Oppure sono gay.  Fanculo quelli che non declinano i verbi al futuro. Non sono analfabeti. Semplicemente non vogliono impegnarsi. Perché non gli piaci abbastanza. Li riconosci facilmente. Girano con un cartello appeso al collo, e la scritta: "Ci stiamo frequentando". Quando la senti, scappa.   Non consumare le tue belle scarpe nuove (e neppure quelle vecchie) per correre dietro un uomo che non ti vuole. Usale, piuttosto, per prenderlo a calci in culo. Impara l'arte dell'essere donna. Impara l'arte di ottenere dagli uomini quello che desideri, non sbattendo i piedini, ma facendogli credere che siano stati loro a decidere.   Impara a scegliere, invece che essere scelta.
> ...


Per me stai nuotando e non sei in alto mare, sei vicina alla riva, ma non sai ancora da che parte si trova.
Boh, non è tanto sbagliato. Ci sono le eccezioni, ma le persone provano quello che fanno o almento ti riguarda quello che fanno non i presunti tormenti segreti.


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

> Impara l'arte di ottenere dagli uomini quello che desideri, non sbattendo i piedini, ma facendogli credere che siano stati loro a decidere.


Questa poi è la migliore. 

Ma quella bella interazione che pressapoco si riassume in



> Voglio questo puoi darmelo ?
> 
> No
> 
> Vabbè ciao


è troppo difficile ? Ma veramente in libreria c'è ancora gente che scrive ste robe ?

Da troppo tempo lo vado dicendo: qualcuno dovrebbe togliere la licenza alla Tamaro e agli sceneggiatori di Sex & The City......altro che armi di sterminio di massa......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa poi è la migliore.
> 
> Ma quella bella interazione che pressapoco si riassume in
> 
> ...


Ma sono roba per quelle che stanno cercando il principe azzurro che le sposi, le mantenga e passi pure l'aspirapolvere.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Agosto 2011)

ma xche devi stare male cosi .... x qualcuno 
se ti piace fattelo ogni tanto ma poi lascialo stare.... vedrai che torna sempre


----------



## Tubarao (30 Agosto 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma sono roba per quelle che stanno cercando il principe azzurro che le sposi, le mantenga e passi pure l'aspirapolvere.


Aaahhh ho capito, quelle che 

deve essere operaio e fare i lavoretti in casa ma comunque sognatore

deve essere fine ed educato, ma voi mette il fascino dell'uomo animale

deve farmi tante tante coccole ma ogni tanto sbattermi come il quattro di spade sul muro

deve essere un amante delicato e rispettoso ma se ci mette più di mezzo secondo a slacciarmi il reggiseno, con una mano ovviamente, è uno sfigato


si si ........ Mr Big purtroppo ormai se lo è acchiappata Carrie (io facevo il tifo per quell'altro), c'abbiamo un paio di Mr Bean in magazzino....vanno bene uguale ?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Questa poi è la migliore.
> 
> Ma quella bella interazione che pressapoco si riassume in
> 
> ...


Oggi veramente chiunque scrive un libro, anzi no ops una biografia....se entri in una libreria, trovi pure la biografia anche del postino che passa a casa mia.
Tuttavia, mi ha fatto ridere e l'ho postato qui, per capire se il mio psicologo personale  vuole che adotti taluni comportamenti, visto che non mi appartengono! 

E ogni tanto mi piace pure sdrammatizzare, caxxeggiando!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahhh ho capito, quelle che
> 
> deve essere operaio e fare i lavoretti in casa ma comunque sognatore
> 
> ...


Azz...ma quell'altro se lo so0no sposato nel film il mio grosso grasso matrimonio greco 

Ehm quanto a Mr Bean, ci penso e ti faccio sapere se ne ne accatto uno!


----------



## Nocciola (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Azz...ma *quell'altro se lo so0no sposato nel film il mio grosso grasso matrimonio greco *
> 
> Ehm quanto a Mr Bean, ci penso e ti faccio sapere se ne ne accatto uno!


quello era praticamente il marito perfetto in effetti


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma xche devi stare male cosi .... x qualcuno
> se ti piace fattelo ogni tanto ma poi lascialo stare.... vedrai che torna sempre


Luna ci sto male perchè avrei voluto qualcosa di più di una scopata.
Mi piace si, ma non per questo devo sminuire me stessa, come se fosse l'unico uomo a cui io possa piacere. 
Non lo voglio a quella condizione e non voglio un uomo a metà. Non voglio accontentarmi di una volta al mese o di scappatelle dal lun al ven orario di ufficio. Gli ho rotto le balle per 5r anni con questi discorsi e poi mi riduco ad accettare il ruolo dell'amante????
No grazie!
Si trovasse un'altra amante, lui. 
Io sono abbastanza carina, che devo solo mettermi in testa di volermi di nuovo rimettere in gioco che non farei fatica alcuna, anche fose solo per una scopata a convincere un altro uomo qualunque, possibilmente single!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> quello era praticamente il marito perfetto in effetti


Azz....farfalla, forse dovrei darmi alla recitazione,così potrei interpretare tutte le storie d'amore che vorrei....ahahaha!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aaahhh ho capito, quelle che
> 
> deve essere operaio e fare i lavoretti in casa ma comunque sognatore
> 
> ...




Tongue........................................................................................


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

Ciao Diavoletta,
più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.
E certo il dio dell'intelligenza ha fatto dei bei regali a tutti qui dentro, è ovvio, quindi devi certo essere orgogliosa della graziosa penna stilografica che ha impacchettato per te.
Sembri pure una persona istruita, ed a me le persone istruite piacciono almeno quanto quelle che collezionano coproliti, quindi devi sentirti un gradino sopra i platelminti, ed hai tutta la mia stima ed anche una virtuale e mascolina stretta di mano di virile compiacimento per quello che dimostri di non possedere.
Devo pur aggiungere che certe donne, epici mostri metà mestruazioni e metà scarpe nuove, sono la tomba di più eroi di quanti siano caduti cercando le montagne della luna, ed è difficile trovarne qualcuna, che non sia repellente come un cefalopode decomposto, che venga sopraffatta dalla minimale intelligenza sociale di un maschio testosteronico che sfigura e mutila gli astanti con le sue gonadi gigantesche, eppure tu lo sei stata: questo ti fa onore.
Puoi pure andare da tutti gli sciamani a farti isufflare radici secche nel naso con lunghe cerbottane oppure da tutti rabdomanti per cercare tra le tue orbite il simulacro di una disfunzione dell'anima che t'ha fatto tanto star male, oppure puoi urlare come un'erinni furiosa finchè qualcuno darà la colpa dei suoi timpani istupiditi non a te ma alla causa prima del tuo dolore, che tu individui ovviamente nel cialtrone che t'ha pigliato per il naso, ma che il saggio vede nella tua stoltezza.
Tutto questo non servirà a curare una malattia che si diffonde lentamente, come la cavalcata di un'orda di cosacchi nelle tue vene, perchè le riserve auree mondiali non hanno alcun senso su di un pianeta in cui il metallo serve per la rubinetteria della ritirata, il regalo più gradito è una piramide di schiuma bianca e le transazioni si computano in sabbia per lettiera.
Fa certo parte dei film che non vedrai mai la storia di una fanciulla talmente inetta da consentire, mentre aveva le cosce spalancate come un farcendo tacchino, all'allupato lupo hominario che ne gustava la selva locupletissima di succhi imbarazzanti, di forgiare, come fabbro sudato al mantice, un'unione saldissima con un'altra mondina il cui riso è amaro solo per lei.
E dove vanno a finire i cigni d'Inverno?
Tu non sei altro che una prenditrice nell'avena che non ha né un guantone da baseball, né delle giovani memorie da scrivere.
Ora, rimosso il vitello d'oro che stavi venerando, tornerai al culto del disco solare?
Non ha davvero senso chiederlo!
Perchè più che una Maat inusuale, sei una Bastet cosparsa di zolfo per affezioni cutanee diversamente non curabili, e l'eburnea mano, che regge i sistri che tinitinnano, non apre porte che non sai nemmeno che esistano.
Quale è il frutto degli alberi della colla?
Essi non possono fruttificare, giacchè la colla non è un frutto e tali alberi non esistono.
La colla infatti è lo sputo del lamantino monocolo dalla testa di rubino che tu hai deliziato, e la stessa colla era il modo che avevi per tenere attaccati i mille inconsistenti pezzi dell'ignoto che non era nulla per te e un solo gioco per lui.
Egli non era certo stato vetrificato nei forni di un'isola dell'adriatico a giusa di fagiano, piuttosto era la calce viva che corrodeva le mani dello sciavo piagato dai denti guasti, ma tu non lo sapevi.
Perchè non hai sondato.
Non hai voluto infilare le dita nella scatola segreta del Gom Jabbar, e le stelle che in cielo formano le notturne sembianze del topo della sabbia ti hanno riempito gli occhi prima ancora che tu li aprissi...
Non si ha desiderio di ciò che non si conosce, dice qualcuno, e come non concordare.
E tu non hai mai voluto nulla che non fosse l'ignoto tormento della nota fine.
Quasi teleologico, meno che catartico.
Ed allora dove finisce l'inutilità della lagnanza?
Ella non finisce, come non finisce il lamento per una magrezza di tenia che da sola hai mangiato, come il naso rotto per un muro che da sola hai eretto e contro cui hai corso ridendo e come una festa per la morte di un parente che non era del tuo sangue, che non ti aveva adottata e nemmeno hai mai conosciuto.
Non ci saranno bardi ciechi a cantare le gesta dei lombrichi che divorano una carogna di nutria dai denti color d'arancia, cosi come Ossian non canterà di te.

Ma tu non piangerai.
Non per davvero.

Auguri.

Ciao!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)




----------



## Eliade (30 Agosto 2011)

Si può avere un sunto del post di rabarbaro? Non ce la faccio a leggere tutto! :unhappy:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.
> E certo il dio dell'intelligenza ha fatto dei bei regali a tutti qui dentro, è ovvio, quindi devi certo essere orgogliosa della graziosa penna stilografica che ha impacchettato per te.
> Sembri pure una persona istruita, ed a me le persone istruite piacciono almeno quanto quelle che collezionano coproliti, quindi devi sentirti un gradino sopra i platelminti, ed hai tutta la mia stima ed anche una virtuale e mascolina stretta di mano di virile compiacimento per quello che dimostri di non possedere.
> ...


Scusami ma ho iniziato a leggere questa tua nuova incursione, qui ma mi sono arresa dopo poche frasi. Penso che farei meno fatica ad imparare il cinese che cercare di capire quello che scrivi. Anche se tra quelle poche righe che ho letto mi è parso di capire che hai un disprezzo verso me, come persona e per quello che scrivo.
Se all'inizio mi sono lamentata, era per sfogare la rabbia che ho provato in quel momento. Può piacere o meno, può essere comprensibile o meno, tant'è. Non è che devo per forza essere intelligente come voi o matura come voi....Esistono pure stolti come me. Il mondo è bello anche per questo, in modo che stolti come me possano permettere ad altri di esercitare la loro superiorità.
Se quello che scrivo urta la sensibilità altrui o irrita, oppure la trovate effimera e sciocca, come disse Virgilio a Dante, non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.....
Scusami se non leggo il tuo intervento ma, scrivi in un modo talmente elaborato, che mi viene il mal di testa dopo due frasi per capire cosa vuoi esprimere.
Se devo impegnare tanto le mie meningi, preferisco dedicare il tempo a studiare meccanica razionale.
Senza offesa!
Grazie lo steso e spero capirai i miei limiti.

Buona serata!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si può avere un sunto del post di rabarbaro? Non ce la faccio a leggere tutto! :unhappy:


Quoto, se qualcuno mi rimette i sottotitoli, lo gradirei. Mi è venuta la nausea alla seconda riga!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

E pensa che leggendo solo i primi versi della Divina Commedia ti sembra che Dante non troverà mai la strada di casa.
Se ti sembra più facile imparare gl'ideogrammi o il teorema di Lyapunov che leggere dieci righe, non mi meraviglio che in cinque anni non sia riuscita a capire che un uomo che frequentavi sia riuscito a farsi un'altra vita, una o più donne, a sposarsi, forse ad andare sulla Luna e a diventare Buddhista lamaista...

Essere pigri non è una colpa.

Cura ut valeas.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.
> E certo il dio dell'intelligenza ha fatto dei bei regali a tutti qui dentro, è ovvio, quindi devi certo essere orgogliosa della graziosa penna stilografica che ha impacchettato per te.
> Sembri pure una persona istruita, ed a me le persone istruite piacciono almeno quanto quelle che collezionano coproliti, quindi devi sentirti un gradino sopra i platelminti, ed hai tutta la mia stima ed anche una virtuale e mascolina stretta di mano di virile compiacimento per quello che dimostri di non possedere.
> ...


Ho risposto con una risatina, ma, scusami se lo dico, il mondo è già difficile di suo, se poi ce lo complichiamo con le frasi auliche/bulimiche siamo messi bene.
Anche perchè il concetto, da quello che ho capito, si riassume in 2-3 righe.
Lasciate stare Foscolo, Leopardi e compagnia bella e puntate a qualcosa di più diretto e chiaro, che oggi ci dobbiamo fare capire anche dai cinesi...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> E pensa che leggendo solo i primi versi della Divina Commedia ti sembra che Dante non troverà mai la strada di casa.
> Se ti sembra più facile imparare gl'ideogrammi o il teorema di Lyapunov che leggere dieci righe, non mi meraviglio che in cinque anni non sia riuscita a capire che un uomo che frequentavi sia riuscito a farsi un'altra vita, una o più donne, a sposarsi, forse ad andare sulla Luna e a diventare Buddhista lamaista...
> 
> Essere pigri non è una colpa.
> ...


Scusa ma sforzarsi per capire quello che hai scritto, quando era evidente dalle prima righe che è un insulto e che è chiaro in queste poche righe mi rende una persona pigra?
Se mi trovi tanto stupida, vai in qualche altro post ad elargire la tua elevata cultura. Mi spiace aver offeso te e la tua sensibilità!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Quoto, se qualcuno mi rimette i sottotitoli, lo gradirei. Mi è venuta la nausea alla seconda riga!


Se avessi preso le dovute precauzioni non ti sarebbero certo venute le nausee.

Ora siediti sulla tua seggiolina che il tato grande ti porta i pennarelli e il figli grandi così puoi fare tanti bei disegnini!

E non metterli nel naso come al solito!


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se avessi preso le dovute precauzioni non ti sarebbero certo venute le nausee.
> 
> Ora siediti sulla tua seggiolina che il tato grande ti porta i pennarelli e il figli grandi così puoi fare tanti bei disegnini!
> 
> E non metterli nel naso come al solito!


 Rabarbaro sei tornato finalmente ^^ Ma la capretta ha la bocca serrata


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho risposto con una risatina, ma, scusami se lo dico, il mondo è già difficile di suo, se poi ce lo complichiamo con le frasi auliche/bulimiche siamo messi bene.
> Anche perchè il concetto, da quello che ho capito, si riassume in 2-3 righe.
> Lasciate stare Foscolo, Leopardi e compagnia bella e puntate a qualcosa di più diretto e chiaro, che oggi ci dobbiamo fare capire anche dai cinesi...


你似乎並不那麼聰明。
如果你不明白嘗試用一個自動翻譯。

再見。


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ho risposto con una risatina, ma, scusami se lo dico, il mondo è già difficile di suo, se poi ce lo complichiamo con le frasi auliche/bulimiche siamo messi bene.
> Anche perchè il concetto, da quello che ho capito, si riassume in 2-3 righe.
> Lasciate stare Foscolo, Leopardi e compagnia bella e puntate a qualcosa di più diretto e chiaro, che oggi ci dobbiamo fare capire anche dai cinesi...


Appunto! Se devo sforzarmi di leggere tutte queste parole, che mi fanno venire la nausea, per leggere solo insulti. Per dire che sono stupida, e idiota, o che sono stata io la causa del mio male e che non serve lamentarsi....quando sono pagine e pagine che diciamo le stesse cose, con frasi più elementari! Se volete o mi considerate così deficiente, siete pregati di non leggere.
Grazie!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

La lingua italiana è una gran bella lingua, sebbene gli anglosassoni la trovino saltellante (basta solo prendere un loro dizionario per capirlo) e noi italiani per esprimerci, molte volta abbiamo bisogno di girare attorno mille parole per esprimere un concetto, che a volte viena anche frainteso.
Io penso che quando si abbia voglia di fare letteratura va bene, ma quando si deve andare al punto bisognerebbe essere molto coincisi. Non lo dico io, gli stessi giornalisti devono cercare di esprimere i loro concetti nella maniera più sintetica possibile: è la cosiddetta capacità di sintesi.
Personalmente, dopo aver passato anni a leggere testi e romanzi scritti da italiani, mi sono un pò stufato di questa maniera di fare letteratura. Oggi compro solo testi in inglese, una lingua la cui capacità di espressione ritengo sia molto più efficace di quella italiana.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Se avessi preso le dovute precauzioni non ti sarebbero certo venute le nausee.
> 
> Ora siediti sulla tua seggiolina che il tato grande ti porta i pennarelli e il figli grandi così puoi fare tanti bei disegnini!
> 
> E non metterli nel naso come al solito!


Scusa ma esattamente cosa vuoi? Mi trovi stupida e infantile. Cosa ci fai ancora qui a perdere il tuo tempo con una stolta come me?


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

Gentile Ari,
Già, il nuovo forum m'ha paralizzato la mandibola...

Ma certe new entry sono uno vero spasso!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Ari?


----------



## Fabry (30 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come si chiama il fenomeno, o la fenomena, che ha scritto stà gran cazzata ?



 Wilmaaaaaaa dammi la clava, :mexican:


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile Ari,
> Già, il nuovo forum m'ha paralizzato la mandibola...
> 
> Ma certe new entry sono uno vero spasso!


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ari?


Mi rivolgevo ad Aristocrat.

(Sorry)


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Gentile Ari,
> Già, il nuovo forum m'ha paralizzato la mandibola...
> 
> Ma certe new entry sono uno vero spasso!


Hai proprio ragione!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

E' meglio allora che non vi dico su quali altre decine di forum bazzico...


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusa ma esattamente cosa vuoi? Mi trovi stupida e infantile. Cosa ci fai ancora qui a perdere il tuo tempo con una stolta come me?


Sei una cliente difficile sai?

Ma non ti preoccupare, accetto volentieri le tue scuse e ti perdono.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei una cliente difficile sai?
> 
> Ma non ti preoccupare, accetto volentieri le tue scuse e ti perdono.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Scusate se ho offeso questo posto con la mia vomitevole presenza, per la mia limitata stupidità.
Scusate se ho disturbato voi mente eccelse con questo racconto.
Scusate se al mondo esistono persone che non hanno la vostra infinita saggezza. 
Purtroppo il Signore, quando ha distribuito la saggezza e l'intelligenza, non ha calcolato bene le dosi, ed avendo dato a voi tutto scipio, a noi poveri stolti è rimasto solo, una goccia.
Fino a pochi minuti fa, ero contenta di essere approdata qui, perchè in qualche modo, scrivendo qui, leggendo e confrontandomi con alcuni di voi, ero riuscita non solo a placare la mia ira, ma a superare quel momento.
Leggere ora che, invece sono solo il divertimento di voi menti eccelse, che siete tanto superiori ma, dove'è l'intelligenza, quando poi non sapete comprendere e rispettare il prossimo per i suoi limiti?
In cosa si manifesta la vostra superiorità di bipedi?


Se devo essere lo scemo del villaggio o il pagliaccio, ci voi menti eccelse, scusate il disturbo ma, porterò la mia stupidità altrove, al fine di evitare e inquinare questo posto.


Grazie di cuore a Conte e a quanti, hanno comunque contribuito a distrarmi da pensieri negativi!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sei una cliente difficile sai?
> 
> Ma non ti preoccupare, accetto volentieri le tue scuse e ti perdono.


Ottimo! Ora porto il mio vuoto cervello fuori da qui, così potrà tornare confrontarsi solo con le le persone del suo spessore!


----------



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate se ho offeso questo posto con la mia vomitevole presenza, per la mia limitata stupidità.
> Scusate se ho disturbato voi mente eccelse con questo racconto.
> Scusate se al mondo esistono persone che non hanno la vostra infinita saggezza.
> Purtroppo il Signore, quando ha distribuito la saggezza e l'intelligenza, non ha calcolato bene le dosi, ed avendo dato a voi tutto scipio, a noi poveri stolti è rimasto solo, una goccia.
> ...


diavoletta... guarda che scrivere in un forum vuol dire anche esporsi al giudizio delle persone. prendere  o lasciare, fa parte del gioco. ok rbarbaro t'ha fatto incaxxare, e allora? tira dritto, no?


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ottimo! Ora porto il mio vuoto cervello fuori da qui, così potrà tornare confrontarsi solo con le le persone del suo spessore!


Dai non te la prendere, sicuramente scherzare è anche un modo per svagarsi e non pensare alla delusione.
Anche io spesso vado scrivendo tante fesserie, ma non perchè sono scemo apposta (forse), ma spesso l'ironia è una delle migliori soluzioni per svagarsi.
Io non penso assolutamente di te quello che hai detto, anche perchè non mi permetterei mai, non conoscendoti.


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ottimo! Ora porto il mio vuoto cervello fuori da qui, così potrà tornare confrontarsi solo con le le persone del suo spessore!


Chissa quali terribili offese presume di non aver letto nei miei post?


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> diavoletta... guarda che scrivere in un forum vuol dire anche esporsi al giudizio delle persone. prendere  o lasciare, fa parte del gioco. ok rbarbaro t'ha fatto incaxxare, e allora? tira dritto, no?


Bravo! ma mi pare che qui non si accettino più ne le critiche nei giudizi..........e nemmeno i consigli....


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusate se ho offeso questo posto con la mia vomitevole presenza, per la mia limitata stupidità.
> Scusate se ho disturbato voi mente eccelse con questo racconto.
> Scusate se al mondo esistono persone che non hanno la vostra infinita saggezza.
> Purtroppo il Signore, quando ha distribuito la saggezza e l'intelligenza, non ha calcolato bene le dosi, ed avendo dato a voi tutto scipio, a noi poveri stolti è rimasto solo, una goccia.
> ...


Diavoletta nessuno qui ti ha giudicato nel modo in cui ti sei descritta!
Devi solo comprendere che a volte può succeredere, vista la natura di questo forum, che alcune persone che magari in passato hanno sofferto a causa di un tradimento, possano essere un pochino più dure nei confronti di chi tradisce...
vedrai che conoscendo meglio il forum e soprattutto conoscendo meglio tutti noi riuscirai a comprendere meglio i "toni" dei post....


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Diavoletta nessuno qui ti ha giudicato nel modo in cui ti sei descritta!
> Devi solo comprendere che a volte può succeredere, vista la natura di questo forum, che alcune persone che magari in passato hanno sofferto a causa di un tradimento, possano essere un pochino più dure nei confronti di chi tradisce...
> vedrai che conoscendo meglio il forum e soprattutto conoscendo meglio tutti noi riuscirai a comprendere meglio i "toni" dei post....


In effetti, io non condivido le pulsioni che portano una persona a tradire, perchè so cosa significa subire la situazione,  e spesso mi tengo anche dentro parole anche molto forti.
Sai, non si sa mai, il ban è dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti, io non condivido le pulsioni che portano una persona a tradire, perchè so cosa significa subire la situazione,  e spesso mi tengo anche dentro parole anche molto forti.
> Sai, non si sa mai, il ban è dietro l'angolo...


Anche io ho subito la situazione; non condivido il tradimento....ma prima di giudicare bisognerebbe conoscere le situazioni che hanno spinto la persona a compiere il "passo" verso il tradimento.


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche io ho subito la situazione; non condivido il tradimento....ma prima di giudicare bisognerebbe conoscere le situazioni *che hanno spinto la persona a compiere il "passo" verso il tradimento*.


Ma da quell'altra parte si parla del *non ce la fa/ce la fa*


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma da quell'altra parte si parla del *non ce la fa/ce la fa* View attachment 4095


si ho letto!...e non ho commentato!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

*....*

Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come mi senta io??? Non pensate che forse mi sia crollato il mondo addosso?
Io pensavo che costui avesse una donna da tempo, certo non una moglie. Era chiaro e l'ho chiesto fino all'ultimo, e lui ha negato anche davanti le evidenze!
Tuttavia, non l'ho seguito non l'ho pedinato, ho cercato, cercato per anni, su internet, indizi, fino a quando quest'anno l'ho trovato.
Ma per quanto sciocca io sia stata, pensate che non soffra già da sola e mi senta stupida da sola, per essere stata consapevole, quanto debole???


caro passante ma, pensi che sia facile venire qui e scrivere di essere stato tanto stupide? Ok nessuno mi conosce, quindi cosa importa?
Ma mettere in pubblico la propria debolezza, è comunque difficile.
Vedi non è questione di far incazzare o meno, è questione di insultare o meno.
Per quanto stolta io sia, merito il rispetto per quello che vivo.
Che sia stata stupida in questa occasione non può sminuire la persona che sono.
Stasera a cena, mia sorella e una sua amica commentavano di una loro conoscente, che ha tradito il marito per 5 anni e poi ha confessato.
E dicevano come fanno le persone a essere tanto brave? Mi sono sentita sollevata, perchè ho pensato sono umana! Io volevo bene a quella persona, volevo quella persona e ho voluto fidarmi, perchè in cuor mio forse speravo in un finale diverso da quello che sospettavo.
Poichè per me è già un momento difficile, mi sto punendo abbastanza da sola...e questo tipo di intervento non mi aiutano! Stavo bene qui, perchè mi stavo distraendo e in un momento mi è preso lo sconforto e sono andata a sfogarmi con lui.
Sono fragile e arrabbiata e non ho bisogno che si diverta,, ancora con me. Mi sono già umiliata da sola per anni e chissà quanto tempo passerà prima che io riesca a smaltire questa cosa, senza che qualcuno ci metta il carico da 90, perchè non ha niente di meglio da fare che offendermi!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Io sì, e hanno già cominciato a linciarmi


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sì, e hanno già cominciato a linciarmi View attachment 4096


occhio a non maltrattarmi chiara che è mia amica!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Anche io ho subito la situazione; non condivido il tradimento....ma prima di giudicare bisognerebbe conoscere le situazioni che hanno spinto la persona a compiere il "passo" verso il tradimento.


Questo cosa c'entra con me?
Io ho voluto essere (così togliamo equivoci, a quello che scrivo), l'amante inconsapevole di un uomo. In cuor mio sapevo, però ho impiegato 5 anni a concretizzare tale consapevolezza. Ora mi sento distrutta e tradita e anche scema, da sola. Se sono qui è proprio perchè volevo capire quali sono le pulsioni che spingono gli uomini a compiere questi passi.
Non volevo essere il clown della situazione!


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2011)

Andyno se parli dei miei OT mi sono già cosparsa il capino di cenere :singleeye:, di là :angeletto:


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> occhio a non maltrattarmi chiara che è mia amica!


Veramente è stato il contrario...


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Veramente è stato il contrario...


Ho letto  l'impiccaggione mi sembra eccessiva però :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Andyno se parli dei miei OT mi sono già cosparsa il capino di cenere :singleeye:, di là :angeletto:


non parlavamo di te!


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> Andyno se parli dei miei OT mi sono già cosparsa il capino di cenere :singleeye:, di là :angeletto:



Dove? Cosa?
Comunque appena raccolgo un pò di tempo e rimetto in riga gli eventi posterò pure la mia storia con una "signorina di alto bor*d*o"


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non volevo essere il clown della situazione!


Come ti ho spiegato anche in separata sede, da parte mia non c'era nessuna intenzione di prenderti in giro, credimi.

Se avrai voglia di controllare o chiedi a qualche storico utente, ti renderai conto che io scrivo davvero così (e anche peggio).

La mia ascia di guerra è sempre ben sepolta.


----------



## Simy (30 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come ti ho spiegato anche in separata sede, da parte mia non c'era nessuna intenzione di prenderti in giro, credimi.
> 
> Se avrai voglia di controllare o *chiedi a qualche storico utente, ti renderai conto che io scrivo davvero così (e anche peggio*).
> 
> La mia ascia di guerra è sempre ben sepolta.


confermo e sottoscrivo!


----------



## aristocat (30 Agosto 2011)

comunque Diavoletta, dopo aver letto la tua storia non posso che dirti di passare oltre... di cancellarlo in tutti i sensi dalla tua vita... di ricominciare da qualunque punto tu voglia.
Rimuovilo, formattalo meglio che puoi dalla tua memoria


----------



## Andy (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> comunque Diavoletta, dopo aver letto la tua storia non posso che dirti di passare oltre... di cancellarlo in tutti i sensi dalla tua vita... di ricominciare da qualunque punto tu voglia.
> Rimuovilo, formattalo meglio che puoi dalla tua memoria


E' il tempo, è il tempo. Purtroppo ora anche io vivo molto dei ricordi freschi della mia ex. A comando non si può: è solo il tempo, purtroppo


----------



## passante (30 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come mi senta io??? Non pensate che forse mi sia crollato il mondo addosso?
> Io pensavo che costui avesse una donna da tempo, certo non una moglie. Era chiaro e l'ho chiesto fino all'ultimo, e lui ha negato anche davanti le evidenze!
> Tuttavia, non l'ho seguito non l'ho pedinato, ho cercato, cercato per anni, su internet, indizi, fino a quando quest'anno l'ho trovato.
> Ma per quanto sciocca io sia stata, pensate che non soffra già da sola e mi senta stupida da sola, per essere stata consapevole, quanto debole???
> ...


no, no, hai ragione non è facile, anzi. guarda io ti chiedo scusa di cuore se ho scritto cose che ti sono suonate antipatiche. forse a volte ci dimentichiamo della sofferenza e della fragilità (come dici bene tu) delle persone che si affacciano qui con una storia dolorosa e anche umiliante. ti vorrei solo dire che nessuno secondo me ti ha considerata sciocca nè stupida qui, anzi direi che ci sono molte persone che si identificano nella tua storia, da più punti di vista. se poi posso aggiungere, rabarbaro ha quasto stile nella scrittura, ma non è un utente che gode nel ferire gli altri, per quanto lo conosco dai suoi post. forse è che in questo momento sei un po' "scoperta" e ti feriscono frasi che magari tra un po' di tempo non ti faranno nè caldo nè freddo. comunque... pace?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

aristocat ha detto:


> comunque Diavoletta, dopo aver letto la tua storia non posso che dirti di passare oltre... di cancellarlo in tutti i sensi dalla tua vita... di ricominciare da qualunque punto tu voglia.
> Rimuovilo, formattalo meglio che puoi dalla tua memoria


Se sono venuta qui, è proprio per distrarmi e in questi giorni tenere la mia mente occupata su questo forum è stata quasi un'ancora di salvezza.
Cammino ancora con le stampelle e ho le ossa rotte, ci vorrà tempo perchè io possa camminare nuovamente sulle mie gambe.
Però sono fragile e sempre a rischio caduta come prima.
Rabarbaro scherzava ma io soffro....e andare via da qui anche solo per pochi istanti mi ha portato ad andarmela a prendere con lui, a scrivergli sms, solo per il fatto che mi sento presa in giro qui da voi!
Mi sento stupida per aver perso 5 anni di vita e ora devo lottare con me stessa e questo fardello di cui mi vergogno profondamente!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (30 Agosto 2011)

passante ha detto:


> no, no, hai ragione non è facile, anzi. guarda io ti chiedo scusa di cuore se ho scritto cose che ti sono suonate antipatiche. forse a volte ci dimentichiamo della sofferenza e della fragilità (come dici bene tu) delle persone che si affacciano qui con una storia dolorosa e anche umiliante. ti vorrei solo dire che nessuno secondo me ti ha considerata sciocca nè stupida qui, anzi direi che ci sono molte persone che si identificano nella tua storia, da più punti di vista. se poi posso aggiungere, rabarbaro ha quasto stile nella scrittura, ma non è un utente che gode nel ferire gli altri, per quanto lo conosco dai suoi post. forse è che in questo momento sei un po' "scoperta" e ti feriscono frasi che magari tra un po' di tempo non ti faranno nè caldo nè freddo. comunque... pace?


Io non sono in guerra con nessuno, tanto meno con te. L'unica con cui sono arrabbiata profondamente sono io. Vorrei fustigarmi ma penso di averlo fatto, abbastanza, in questi anni in cui ho permesso a un maschio qualunque di mettere in discussione ME!


----------



## Simy (31 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Se sono venuta qui, è proprio per distrarmi e in questi giorni tenere la mia mente occupata su questo forum è stata quasi un'ancora di salvezza.
> Cammino ancora con le stampelle e ho le ossa rotte, ci vorrà tempo perchè io possa camminare nuovamente sulle mie gambe.
> Però sono fragile e sempre a rischio caduta come prima.
> Rabarbaro scherzava ma io soffro....e andare via da qui anche solo per pochi istanti mi ha portato ad andarmela a prendere con lui, a scrivergli sms, solo per il fatto che mi sento presa in giro qui da voi!
> Mi sento stupida per aver perso 5 anni di vita e ora devo lottare con me stessa e questo fardello di cui mi vergogno profondamente!


lo so che non è facile e che ci vorrà del tempo! ma lui devi togliertelo dalla testa...basta sms! non cercarlo: ignoralo!!!!!!!!!!!! non è facile ma provaci!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Scusami ma ho iniziato a leggere questa tua nuova incursione, qui ma mi sono arresa dopo poche frasi. Penso che farei meno fatica ad imparare il cinese che cercare di capire quello che scrivi. Anche se tra quelle poche righe che ho letto mi è parso di capire che hai un disprezzo verso me, come persona e per quello che scrivo.
> Se all'inizio mi sono lamentata, era per sfogare la rabbia che ho provato in quel momento. Può piacere o meno, può essere comprensibile o meno, tant'è. Non è che devo per forza essere intelligente come voi o matura come voi....Esistono pure stolti come me. Il mondo è bello anche per questo, in modo che stolti come me possano permettere ad altri di esercitare la loro superiorità.
> Se quello che scrivo urta la sensibilità altrui o irrita, oppure la trovate effimera e sciocca, come disse Virgilio a Dante, non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.....
> Scusami se non leggo il tuo intervento ma, scrivi in un modo talmente elaborato, che mi viene il mal di testa dopo due frasi per capire cosa vuoi esprimere.
> ...


Invece ti converrebbe ... Rabarbaro è la voce poetica del forum e anche se è a volte un po' (ra)barbaro, brilla per l'accuratezza con cui inquadra la situazione e il suoi consigli hanno del fantastico.

La fatica di leggerlo è ampiamente ripagata dalle piegate in due che si fanno dalle risate.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> 你似乎並不那麼聰明。
> 如果你不明白嘗試用一個自動翻譯。
> 
> 再見。


Non mi ricordo cosa vuol dire (sono pigro anch'io) ... traduci per favore?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Chissa quali terribili offese presume di non aver letto nei miei post?


Questo:
View attachment 4099


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Qualcuno di voi ha idea di come mi senta io??? Non pensate che forse mi sia crollato il mondo addosso?
> Io pensavo che costui avesse una donna da tempo, certo non una moglie. Era chiaro e l'ho chiesto fino all'ultimo, e lui ha negato anche davanti le evidenze!
> Tuttavia, non l'ho seguito non l'ho pedinato, ho cercato, cercato per anni, su internet, indizi, fino a quando quest'anno l'ho trovato.
> Ma per quanto sciocca io sia stata, pensate che non soffra già da sola e mi senta stupida da sola, per essere stata consapevole, quanto debole???
> ...


Non c'è nessuno che ride o gode della tua situazione.

Tutti la stiamo affrontando nello spirito del momento che varia nel tempo e spazio.

C'è chi ti critica e chi ti supporta. Ma tutti lo fanno nello spirito di unione. Soltanto chi ti ignora e ti abbandona al tuo destino è tuo nemico. Coloro certamente non sono qui.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Nel senso che ogni persona è unica ed è diversa in un rapporto perché si modifica nella relazione e lui ti è piaciuto (anche negli aspetti tormentati) per come era con te e un altro sarebbe stato ...un altro.
> E se pensi questo comprendi perché tu hai voluto lui e lui e te e perché lui è stato come è stato in grado di essere in quella relazione con te.
> Ora uno così non lo vorresti più, vero?
> Soprattutto non vorresti un uomo evasivo ed evitante. Tu oggi non vuoi evitare le situazioni. Lui è fatto così (male?).


Non è che una persona si modifica. Sbagliato.
E' che ognuno di noi mette in gioco con gli altri gli aspetti che più riesce eh?
Altrimenti saremmo non dotati di personalità o indole, ma saremmo tutti affetti da sindrome di Zelig.

Prova ne sia che quello che fa male di un tradimento è scoprire che la persona che avevamo accanto non era affatto quello che amabilmente ci appariva. Più una persona è capace camaleonticamente di assumere le sembianze di chi ci fa battere il cuoricino, più fa man bassa dentro il nostro cuore. Ma si condanna all'eterna infelicità, nessuno può donarsi ad un buffone che è simulacro e non sostanza.

Ancora: Può capitarci di vivere una vita a fianco di una persona e aver PRESUNTO di conoscerla, amarla e capirla. Un brutto giorno un evento ci apre gli occhi: lui o lei, sono anni che conducono una vita parallela con un'altra persona. Hanno avuto un'altra vita, magari più felice e appagante, ma con un'altra persona che non siamo noi. COme sono stati capaci di imbrogliarci a sto modo?

Ovvio arriverà la separazione...e il divorzio...ma è logico separarsi da chi con la sua vita e il suo operato ci ha mostrato a chiare lettere che non gliene sbatteva un cazzo di noi e ci ha sempre considerati un pupazzo da manipolare, una cretina da far sentire in colpa ecc..ecc..ecc...ecc...

Questo a me fa incazzare delle persone...e tanto...
Fatalità quelle che sbandierano fidati sono una bella persona, hanno il marcio dietro i loro occhi: sono senza cuore.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Come ti ho spiegato anche in separata sede, da parte mia non c'era nessuna intenzione di prenderti in giro, credimi.
> 
> Se avrai voglia di controllare o chiedi a qualche storico utente, ti renderai conto che io scrivo davvero così (e anche peggio).
> 
> La mia ascia di guerra è sempre ben sepolta.


Stramaledetto capretto curioso...me l'hai tutta spaventata...
Adesso metti posto...e mettiti un avatar decente XD...dove siamo qui?
COs'è questo pollaio?

( Lothar vado bene no?)


----------



## contepinceton (31 Agosto 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Se sono venuta qui, è proprio per distrarmi e in questi giorni tenere la mia mente occupata su questo forum è stata quasi un'ancora di salvezza.
> Cammino ancora con le stampelle e ho le ossa rotte, ci vorrà tempo perchè io possa camminare nuovamente sulle mie gambe.
> Però sono fragile e sempre a rischio caduta come prima.
> Rabarbaro scherzava ma io soffro....e andare via da qui anche solo per pochi istanti mi ha portato ad andarmela a prendere con lui, a scrivergli sms, solo per il fatto che mi sento presa in giro qui da voi!
> Mi sento stupida per aver perso 5 anni di vita e ora devo lottare con me stessa e questo fardello di cui mi vergogno profondamente!


Ben dai basta eh?
Credimi guarda che ci si sente imbarazzati anche quando stando vicino ad una persona ferita, questa per una piccola bottina si dispera eh?
Insomma ok, tu ci stai dicendo, ragazzi andateci piano con me perchè sono ferita.
Dai buona buona, rilassati...hai il mondo davanti XD...


----------



## Daniele (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Diavoletta,
> più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.
> E certo il dio dell'intelligenza ha fatto dei bei regali a tutti qui dentro, è ovvio, quindi devi certo essere orgogliosa della graziosa penna stilografica che ha impacchettato per te.
> Sembri pure una persona istruita, ed a me le persone istruite piacciono almeno quanto quelle che collezionano coproliti, quindi devi sentirti un gradino sopra i platelminti, ed hai tutta la mia stima ed anche una virtuale e mascolina stretta di mano di virile compiacimento per quello che dimostri di non possedere.
> ...


Il vate ha parlato, inchinatevi a lui...ma attenzione che la capra è birichina.


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Agosto 2011)

Mi ero ripromesso di non farlo più, ma a scanso di ulteriori equivoci:
_
Ciao Diavoletta,
più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.(1)
E certo il dio dell'intelligenza ha fatto dei bei regali a tutti qui dentro, è ovvio, quindi devi certo essere orgogliosa della graziosa penna stilografica che ha impacchettato per te.(2)
Sembri pure una persona istruita, ed a me le persone istruite piacciono almeno quanto quelle che collezionano coproliti, quindi devi sentirti un gradino sopra i platelminti, ed hai tutta la mia stima ed anche una virtuale e mascolina stretta di mano di virile compiacimento per quello che dimostri di non possedere.(3)
Devo pur aggiungere che certe donne, epici mostri metà mestruazioni e metà scarpe nuove, sono la tomba di più eroi di quanti siano caduti cercando le montagne della luna, ed è difficile trovarne qualcuna, che non sia repellente come un cefalopode decomposto, che venga sopraffatta dalla minimale intelligenza sociale di un maschio testosteronico che sfigura e mutila gli astanti con le sue gonadi gigantesche, eppure tu lo sei stata: questo ti fa onore.(4)
Puoi pure andare da tutti gli sciamani a farti isufflare radici secche nel naso con lunghe cerbottane oppure da tutti rabdomanti per cercare tra le tue orbite il simulacro di una disfunzione dell'anima che t'ha fatto tanto star male, oppure puoi urlare come un'erinni furiosa finchè qualcuno darà la colpa dei suoi timpani istupiditi non a te ma alla causa prima del tuo dolore, che tu individui ovviamente nel cialtrone che t'ha pigliato per il naso, ma che il saggio vede nella tua stoltezza.(5)
Tutto questo non servirà a curare una malattia che si diffonde lentamente, come la cavalcata di un'orda di cosacchi nelle tue vene, perchè le riserve auree mondiali non hanno alcun senso su di un pianeta in cui il metallo serve per la rubinetteria della ritirata, il regalo più gradito è una piramide di schiuma bianca e le transazioni si computano in sabbia per lettiera.(6)
Fa certo parte dei film che non vedrai mai la storia di una fanciulla talmente inetta da consentire, mentre aveva le cosce spalancate come un farcendo tacchino, all'allupato lupo hominario che ne gustava la selva locupletissima di succhi imbarazzanti, di forgiare, come fabbro sudato al mantice, un'unione saldissima con un'altra mondina il cui riso è amaro solo per lei.(7)
E dove vanno a finire i cigni d'Inverno?
Tu non sei altro che una prenditrice nell'avena che non ha né un guantone da baseball, né delle giovani memorie da scrivere.(8)
Ora, rimosso il vitello d'oro che stavi venerando, tornerai al culto del disco solare?
Non ha davvero senso chiederlo!
Perchè più che una Maat inusuale, sei una Bastet cosparsa di zolfo per affezioni cutanee diversamente non curabili, e l'eburnea mano, che regge i sistri che tinitinnano, non apre porte che non sai nemmeno che esistano.(9)
Quale è il frutto degli alberi della colla?
Essi non possono fruttificare, giacchè la colla non è un frutto e tali alberi non esistono.
La colla infatti è lo sputo del lamantino monocolo dalla testa di rubino che tu hai deliziato, e la stessa colla era il modo che avevi per tenere attaccati i mille inconsistenti pezzi dell'ignoto che non era nulla per te e un solo gioco per lui.(10)
Egli non era certo stato vetrificato nei forni di un'isola dell'adriatico a giusa di fagiano, piuttosto era la calce viva che corrodeva le mani dello sciavo piagato dai denti guasti, ma tu non lo sapevi.
Perchè non hai sondato.
Non hai voluto infilare le dita nella scatola segreta del Gom Jabbar, e le stelle che in cielo formano le notturne sembianze del topo della sabbia ti hanno riempito gli occhi prima ancora che tu li aprissi...(11)
Non si ha desiderio di ciò che non si conosce, dice qualcuno, e come non concordare.
E tu non hai mai voluto nulla che non fosse l'ignoto tormento della nota fine.
Quasi teleologico, meno che catartico.(12)
Ed allora dove finisce l'inutilità della lagnanza?
Ella non finisce, come non finisce il lamento per una magrezza di tenia che da sola hai mangiato, come il naso rotto per un muro che da sola hai eretto e contro cui hai corso ridendo e come una festa per la morte di un parente che non era del tuo sangue, che non ti aveva adottata e nemmeno hai mai conosciuto.(13)
Non ci saranno bardi ciechi a cantare le gesta dei lombrichi che divorano una carogna di nutria dai denti color d'arancia, cosi come Ossian non canterà di te.(14)

Ma tu non piangerai.
Non per davvero.(15)

Auguri._
_
Ciao!_

(1) L'A. nota con piacere che l'evoluzione della discussione porta il suo animo al discoscostarsi definitivamente da una mera commiserazione per l'accaduto.
(2) Appare chiaro che tutti gli interventi denotano non solo intelligenza ma, nel caso dell'iniziatrice del post, anche un gradevole talento per la scrittura.
(3) Palesi complimenti per la cultura della fanciulla che, oltre alle doti di femminilità, è grandemente apprezzata da tutti gli uomini.
(4) Qui l'A. rende onore alla ragazza che, pur potendo facilmente sfruttare per proprio tornaconto personale le debolezze maschili, non si abbassa a tanto.
(5) Viene espressa l'opinione che sia poco utile, per quanto legittimo, continuare a rivolgersi ad oltranza a psicologi o ad altre figure professionali analoghe, quando appare chiaro che la presente situazione di disagio è dovuta principalmente alla mancanza di esperienza.
(6) Si ribadisce che il normale ordine di valori viene del tutto alterato quando entrano in gioco i sentimenti, specie quelli amorosi.
(7) Non è quindi pensabile nè immaginabile che la situazione presente sia dovuta all'inettitudine della ragazza.
(8) Vanno quindi evitate le domande oziose.
(9) Si invita, rimosso l'amante inadatto, a non aver l'errato stimolo a ritornare forzosamente alla precedente vita, perchè essa è ormai definitivamente impraticabile per chi mostra ancora le evidenti cicatrici di un recente amore infelice.
(10) L'A. mette in guardia dall'utilizzo del solo sesso come fondamento dell'unione tra due persone, giacchè èer molte ragazze è travisato in sentimento quello che per molti fanciulli è solo sollazzo.
(11) Il non aver cercato di conoscere più approfonditamente i vari aspetti della vita e della personalità dell'ex ragazzo va visto come ragione ultima della grandezza del fraintendimento relazionale e del conseguente dolore.
(12) Certamente il desiderio di non conoscere totalmente va in parte imputato alla stessa natura umana, quindi non solo non va colpevolizzato, ma va inquadrato tra i possibili scopi ultimi del sentimento, non per questo fa meno male.
(13) Per tutti i precedenti motivi l'esternare il disagio non è mai inutile, anche quando qualcuno nota che poteva essere evitato, o ridotto e può essere agevolmente superato pensandolo razionalmente come cosa che non ci riguarda.
(14) La vicenda, per quanto dolorosa è comunque naturale e come tale non va amplificata oltremodo.
(15) Il dolore provato non sarà solo dolore se si tramuterà in esperienza.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi ero ripromesso di non farlo più, ma a scanso di ulteriori equivoci:
> _
> Ciao Diavoletta,
> più leggo e più mi si assottiglia il senso di comprensione che chi si presenta lamentoso mi ispira.(1)
> ...


Pensavo conclusa la questione in privato!Per me era già chiarita!
Ma grazie lo stesso per le note ...e per i numeri, che per me sono di più facile comprensione!


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Agosto 2011)

@ rabarbaro....

non posso darti reputazione...Esterno la mia ammirazione e il mio godimento a leggere il tuo ultimo post con un viscerale "ti adoro!" che spero tu mi passi come momentaneo deliquio


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Rabarbaro, la tua cura al riguardo degli utenti è testimone di un cuore largo e di un'esperienza personale senza paragoni.

Io in confronto sono solo un vecchio rammollito emotivamente nullatentente ld:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Rabarbaro, la tua cura al riguardo degli utenti è testimone di un cuore largo e di un'esperienza personale senza paragoni.
> 
> Io in confronto sono solo un vecchio rammollito emotivamente nullatentente ld:


In effetti....con tutti quei brutti pensieri sul cane dei vicini...

Ps: Hai gia' provato con gli ultrasuoni???

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> In effetti....con tutti quei brutti pensieri sul cane dei vicini...
> 
> Ps: Hai gia' provato con gli ultrasuoni???
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda se vuoi scambio casa. Hai tutti i lati positivi che offre la cittadina, tranne per il cane.

E guarda che il tuo è un off topici bestiale :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Guarda se vuoi scambio casa. Hai tutti i lati positivi che offre la cittadina, tranne per il cane.
> 
> *Addirittura....ma che te ne fotte di polpette ed ultrasuoni, tanto Mari' mo' nun ce sta...*
> 
> ...


ahahahahahah

E' molto strana sta cosa...non li faccio mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Agosto 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> E' molto strana sta cosa...non li faccio mai...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


cmq se posso eviterò la polpetta ... meglio invitare i padroni a cena


----------



## Sterminator (31 Agosto 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> cmq se posso eviterò la polpetta ... meglio invitare i padroni a cena


Che spreco...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
> Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


 Paura di rimanere sola?


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

Questa storia e' davvero incredibile ma non unica nel suo genere.
Una mia amica ha avuto la stessa esperienza qualche anno fa. E' stata corteggiata a lungo da un uomo che si e' dichiarato single, di altra citta', conosciuto per lavoro. Essendo un export manager lei non ha mai dubitato delle lunghe assenze e la relazione e' andata avanti per piu' di un anno, lui si e' pure dichiarato molto innamorato. Pero' e' scattato qualcosa in lei perche' dopo un anno dovrebbe venire naturale programmare una vacanza, trascorrere piu' tempo insieme, quindi sono cominciate le domande a cui non venivano date risposte chiare ed esaurienti. Lei ha speso un po' di soldini ingaggiando un investigatore privato e voila' .... e' comparsa la fidanzata storica che qualche mese prima, cioe' durante la relazione in corso, era diventata sua moglie..... 
Per lei lo shock e' stato così forte che l'amore e' morto all'istante. 
Se viene meno la stima per una persona che si rivela essere un'altra quello che ami sono solo le proiezioni dell'idea che ti eri fatta di lui.
In definitiva questa persona che tu pensavi, amavi, non esiste piu', ne esiste un'altra completamente diversa, bugiarda, sleale, ipocrita.
Pensare a questo dovrebbe esserti di aiuto.
Una domanda : sei sicura che lui adesso sappia che tu sai ?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa storia e' davvero incredibile ma non unica nel suo genere.
> Una mia amica ha avuto la stessa esperienza qualche anno fa. E' stata corteggiata a lungo da un uomo che si e' dichiarato single, di altra citta', conosciuto per lavoro. Essendo un export manager lei non ha mai dubitato delle lunghe assenze e la relazione e' andata avanti per piu' di un anno, lui si e' pure dichiarato molto innamorato. Pero' e' scattato qualcosa in lei perche' dopo un anno dovrebbe venire naturale programmare una vacanza, trascorrere piu' tempo insieme, quindi sono cominciate le domande a cui non venivano date risposte chiare ed esaurienti. Lei ha speso un po' di soldini ingaggiando un investigatore privato e voila' .... e' comparsa la fidanzata storica che qualche mese prima, cioe' durante la relazione in corso, era diventata sua moglie.....
> Per lei lo shock e' stato così forte che l'amore e' morto all'istante.
> Se viene meno la stima per una persona che si rivela essere un'altra quello che ami sono solo le proiezioni dell'idea che ti eri fatta di lui.
> ...


No stellina non è mai esistita...quella persona...
Partiamo da questo concetto qui...
ieri una mia amica mi diceva: amo mio marito, ma desidero anche questo tizio qua...sono confusa.
Io le ho risposto che è NORMALE.
Ciascuno di noi è fatto in un certo modo.
Per cui è sensibile A.
Tu mettiamo sei dolce per natura.
Ad un uomo che adora la dolcezza in una donna questo farà colpo, ma fidati, magari al mio amico Lothar, questa tua dolcezza può risultare come un smielamento da donnina. Per cui sto uomo ti verrà vicino, e Lothar ti starà distante.
Insomma siamo sensibili A.
Ho sempre notato che quando intendo solo sedurre, mi concentro molto su cosa piace ad una donna.
Se riesco a mettere in scena lo show che fa breccia su di lei il gioco è fatto.
Mettiamo che lei sia una crocerossina...io recito la parte dell'uomo deluso dalla vita, l'uomo che è disperato, l'uomo che ha attraversato dolori indicibili, guarda faccio perfino il piantino...e lei si sensibilizza a me...
Se recito sta parte davanti ad una donna che invece è affascinata dall'uomo sicuro di sè...questa vedrà in me uno sfigato...un allievo piangente di una maestra cattiva.

Facile recitare una parte no?
QUando non si tratta di mettersi in gioco.

Avete mai pensato di quanto sia facile per un partner occasionale stravedere per noi?
E invece chi ci conosce da sempre dice...ma porca miseria...se sapesse come sei in realtà...come ti ridimensionerebbe?

Forse investiamo cose belle e importanti con persone che alla luce dei fatti non si dimostrano capaci di saperle utilizzare eh?

La tua amica è stata intelligente.
I conti non tornano.
I fatti non sono secondo le mie aspettive.
Controllo.
Pensa solo se invece se scopriva una cosa così.
Pensa a scoprire che lui, sta impiegando ogni attimo del suo tempo libero, sacrificando il tempo con te, a realizzare una casa per te e lui...e ti dice...Scusa, non te l'ho detto, volevo farti una sorpresa...ma volevo arrivare a dirti...ecco...se vuoi...ecco...ho predisposto tutto per un futuro assieme...che ne dici? Mi prometti almeno di pensarci?


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
> Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


So benissimo cosa provi, è questa la sofferenza dell'amore. Stringere i denti e piangere, non si può far molto altro. Tormare indietro significa rimandare la sofferenza a dopo. E' meglio soffrire ora, poi diventerà solo un brutto ricordo. E saremo migliori noi.


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
> Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


A letto prima di dormire, in questi giorni sto leggendo un bel libro di astrobiologia. Pensare e concentrarmi a un argomento che mi piace allevia sul momento i pensieri e fa passare il tempo. Molto meglio che spegnare la luce e guardare il soffitto. Non ci sono risposte purtroppo su un soffitto, a meno che non prenda una scala e ce le scriva tu...


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sempre notato che quando intendo solo sedurre, mi concentro molto su cosa piace ad una donna.
> Se riesco a mettere in scena lo show che fa breccia su di lei il gioco è fatto.
> Mettiamo che lei sia una crocerossina...io recito la parte dell'uomo deluso dalla vita, l'uomo che è disperato, l'uomo che ha attraversato dolori indicibili, guarda faccio perfino il piantino...e lei si sensibilizza a me...
> Se recito sta parte davanti ad una donna che invece è affascinata dall'uomo sicuro di sè...questa vedrà in me uno sfigato...un allievo piangente di una maestra cattiva.
> ...


*Ottima analisi * Per quanto riguarda il recitare una parte anche io ne ho visti parecchi di attori e bisogna fare
tesoro dell'esperienza .... 



contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa solo se invece se scopriva una cosa così.
> Pensa a scoprire che lui, sta impiegando ogni attimo del suo tempo libero, sacrificando il tempo con te, a realizzare una casa per te e lui...e ti dice...Scusa, non te l'ho detto, volevo farti una sorpresa...ma volevo arrivare a dirti...ecco...se vuoi...ecco...ho predisposto tutto per un futuro assieme...che ne dici? Mi prometti almeno di pensarci?


*Questa invece mi sembra fantascienza*


----------



## Rabarbaro (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
> Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:

S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)

Con S(t): serenità in funzione del tempo, A: valore usuale di serenità, e: numero di Nepero, t: tempo, B: secondi.

Ti saresti aspettata un grado di rassegnazione di questo tipo:

R(t)=A'*(1-(e^-(t/B'))

Con R(t): rassegnazione in funzione del tempo, A': valore usuale di menefreghismo, e: numero di Nepero, t: tempo, B': giorni.

Invece ti ritrovi con un andamento del genere:

U(t)=e^(-w*t/2)*(A*cos(w*t)+A'*sin(w*t))

Con U(t): variazione d'umore in funzione del tempo, w: valore randomico.

Ti tranqullizzerà farme il limite per t tendente ad infinito, ma ancora di più sapere che le oscillazioni sono praticamente trascurabili ben prima!

Ora non ti resta che aumentare il fattore di smorzamento!


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:
> 
> S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)
> 
> ...


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
Per la prima volta ho capito e letto tutto un post di rabarbaro! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Per la prima volta ho capito e letto tutto un post di rabarbaro! :rotfl: :rotfl:


Beata te... io di solito li capisco e li apprezzo tutti, ma questo proprio non riesco a decifrarlo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Beata te... io di solito li capisco e li apprezzo tutti, ma questo proprio non riesco a decifrarlo!


Come no, ha anche spiegato la formula ... dai riprova!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:
> 
> *S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)*
> 
> ...



Ehmm... in grassetto c'è un'esponenziale e^(-x)? Perchè se così posto, stai affermando che la serenità *diminuisce nel tempo* in modo esponenziale, a partire dal fattaccio a t=0. Invece dovrebbe aumentare, non diminuire.

t/B definisce una sorta di costante di tempo, B è un tempo che caratterizza la rigidità del sistema, ovvero con quale "velocità" dovrebbe aumentare la serenità nel tempo, e purtroppo in questi casi è proprio difficile da valutare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:
> 
> S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)
> 
> ...


Vorrei aprire una sezione nel portale per ospitare tutti i tuoi contributi. Mi manca a) il tuo permesso e b) un titolo per la sezione, che a questo punto solo tu puoi proporre :up:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehmm... in grassetto c'è un'esponenziale e^(-x)? Perchè se così posto, stai affermando che la serenità *diminuisce nel tempo* in modo esponenziale, a partire dal fattaccio a t=0. Invece dovrebbe aumentare, non diminuire.


Si chiama licenza poetica.

E comunque sarei più propenso a credere che la serenità diminuisca, fatto che viene provato e verificato in questo forum.

Proporrei dunque una modifica della formula in modo che accetti sia risultati negativi che positivi


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

In effetti la serenità intesa come fiducia nel prossimo tenderebbe a diminuire. Infatti, prima di t=0 era molto più elevata. Per i tempi t<0 fino al fattaccio decresce con l'esperienza nella vita.
A t=0, vi è il fattaccio e poi continua a decrescere. Forse però sarei più propenso a mettere una funzione gradino nell'intorno del fattaccio


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come no, ha anche spiegato la formula ... dai riprova!


Non ce la faccio, non ci riesco. Sono allergica alle formule io. Alle superiori avevo 4 in matematica e 5 in fisica e li recuperavo sempre alla fine con un 6 stiracchiato e un calcio nel sedere. La realtà è che se non fosse stato per i 9 nelle materie letterarie e umanistiche sarei stata rimandata a vita


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In effetti la serenità intesa come fiducia nel prossimo tenderebbe a diminuire. Infatti, prima di t=0 era molto più elevata. Per i tempi t<0 fino al fattaccio decresce con l'esperienza nella vita.
> A t=0, vi è il fattaccio e poi continua a decrescere. Forse però sarei più propenso a mettere una funzione gradino nell'intorno del fattaccio


... gradini rettangolari o triangolari ... o magari circolari. Ecco una nuova teoria matematica da sviluppare: gradini circolari


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, non ci riesco. Sono allergica alle formule io. Alle superiori avevo 4 in matematica e 5 in fisica e li recuperavo sempre alla fine con un 6 stiracchiato e un calcio nel sedere. La realtà è che se non fosse stato per i 9 nelle materie letterarie e umanistiche sarei stata rimandata a vita


Secondo me sei solo prevenuta. La matematica esposta come da Rabarbaro è piuttosto un'astrazione della parola. Sostituisci le variabili con le sue indicazioni e torna tutto molto chiaro ... e divertente


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ... gradini rettangolari o triangolari ... o magari circolari. Ecco una nuova teoria matematica da sviluppare: gradini circolari


Ci si può scherzare sopra, ma avete mai letto alcune pubblicazioni scientifiche serie? A volte anche su temi molto più astratti i ricercatori tirano fuori funzioni che descrivono certi comportamenti.
Non mi sorprenderei che anche su queste cose ci possano essere effettivamente studi analitici: magari per progettare farmaci che agiscono contro la depressione o qualche altro disturbo, definendo i tempi in cui riducono la loro efficacia


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ci si può scherzare sopra, ma avete mai letto alcune pubblicazioni scientifiche serie? A volte anche su temi molto più astratti i ricercatori tirano fuori funzioni che descrivono certi comportamenti.
> Non mi sorprenderei che anche su queste cose ci possano essere effettivamente studi analitici: magari per progettare farmaci che agiscono contro la depressione o qualche altro disturbo, definendo i tempi in cui riducono la loro efficacia


Nel mentre lo scrivevo ho cominciato ad analizzarlo ... il gradino circolare, dato che unisce in sé tutti i valori positivi e negativi, si riduce alla fine al valore centrale, ossia la sua posizione. Dato che il punto matematicamente non ha superficie, è un gradino che non c'è. Praticamente un buco nero. E a volte i buchi neri servono, per dimenticare


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Nel mentre lo scrivevo ho cominciato ad analizzarlo ... il gradino circolare, dato che unisce in sé tutti i valori positivi e negativi, si riduce alla fine al valore centrale, ossia la sua posizione. Dato che il punto matematicamente non ha superficie, è un gradino che non c'è. Praticamente un buco nero. E a volte i buchi neri servono, per dimenticare


Purtroppo c'è un problema: quello di cui parli non può essere un buco nero, ma matematicamente potrebbe essere identificato come singolarità nuda. Sebbena matematicamente sia lecita, oggi i cosmologi non ritengono che esista in natura, forse solo nel "momento del Big Bang". Il buco nero si porta sempre appresso l'orizzonte degli eventi, quindi il circolo di cui parli non potrà mai ridursi a un punto


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Secondo me sei solo prevenuta. La matematica esposta come da Rabarbaro è piuttosto un'astrazione della parola. Sostituisci le variabili con le sue indicazioni e torna tutto molto chiaro ... e divertente


Sicuramente sono prevenuta... gli unici pregiudizi che ho in effetti riguardano la matematica, che ho sempre vissuto come un mio limite. Ci proverò comunque.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Beata te... io di solito li capisco e li apprezzo tutti, ma questo proprio non riesco a decifrarlo!


Beh una volta per uno!:carneval:


Comunque Andy ha ragione...non dovrebbe esserci un esponenziale negativo per quel che riguarda la serenità, però giusto nella prima formula, perché poi nella seconda R(t) c'è un 1-e^-(t/B')..in questo caso diminuendo l'esponenziale la sottrazione rimane positiva..il che fa bene alla rassegnazione nel tempo. 
o no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente sono prevenuta... gli unici pregiudizi che ho in effetti riguardano la matematica, che ho sempre vissuto come un mio limite. *Ci proverò comunque*.


Ecco, così mi piaci! Prendilo come una sfida letteraria e non come sorgente guai, umiliazione, confusione. 

Mi immedesimo bene con la tua opinione, ma ti assicuro che non c'entra la matematica.

Salvo il discorso che ora si svilupperà per via del gradino circolare


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh una volta per uno!:carneval:
> 
> 
> Comunque Andy ha ragione...non dovrebbe esserci un esponenziale negativo per quel che riguarda la serenità, però giusto nella prima formula, perché poi nella seconda R(t) c'è un 1-e^-(t/B')..in questo caso diminuendo l'esponenziale la sottrazione rimane positiva..il che fa bene alla rassegnazione nel tempo.
> o no?


La seconda formula è:

R(t)=A'*(1-(e^-(t/B'))

A meno del fattora A', è la sottrazione tra una costante (1) ed un esponenziale descrescente, per cui R(t) *cresce nel tempo*.

Però, ripensandoci, *singolarità nuda* e *orizzonte degli eventi*, come nomi ci stanno pure con l'argomento...

Scusatemi l'OT, ma volevo tanto fare l'astrofisico...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo c'è un problema: quello di cui parli non può essere un buco nero, ma matematicamente potrebbe essere identificato come singolarità nuda. Sebbena matematicamente sia lecita, oggi i cosmologi non ritengono che esista in natura, forse solo nel "momento del Big Bang". Il buco nero si porta sempre appresso l'orizzonte degli eventi, quindi il circolo di cui parli non potrà mai ridursi a un punto


Hai ragione, il cerchio non ha massa e non può diventare un buco nero. Però la somma di tutti i punti della circonferenza del cerchio è zero. Di conseguenza diventerebbe un punto. Oppure no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La seconda formula è:
> 
> R(t)=A'*(1-(e^-(t/B'))
> 
> ...


Mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hai ragione, il cerchio non ha massa e non può diventare un buco nero. Però la somma di tutti i punti della circonferenza del cerchio è zero. Di conseguenza diventerebbe un punto. Oppure no?


Ma per somma di tutti i punti cosa intendi? Se parliamo in termini di massa, il centro è il *baricentro* della circonferenza. I punti singoli hanno una doppia coordinata e non si possono sommare, non sono numeri. E' come dire che sommo le coordinate di Roma e Bari ed ottengo Napoli.

Ma rischiamo di intrufolarci in cose un pò noiose, tanto che poi uno deve anche specificare che ha più senso parlare di densità lineare per la circonferenza, che di massa per i singoli punti. Perchè se ogni punto avesse massa la circonferenza avrebbe massa infinita, ed è un assurdo. Per quanto possa essere assurdo pensare davvero che esista una circonferenza con una massa


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La seconda formula è:
> 
> R(t)=A'*(1-(e^-(t/B'))
> 
> ...


 E appunto no?
Se la sottrazione, aumentando il tempo, rimane positiva vuol dire che la rassegnazione aumenta.
A t=0 (momento della scoperta ) non c'è rassegnazione, nei momenti successivi t è molto piccola (passato poco tempo) c'è poca rassegnazione. 
Peccato che il tutto non sembra combaciare con la formula della serenità. -.-''


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E appunto no?
> Se la sottrazione, aumentando il tempo, rimane positiva vuol dire che la rassegnazione aumenta.
> A t=0 (momento della scoperta ) non c'è rassegnazione, nei momenti successivi t è molto piccola (passato poco tempo) c'è poca rassegnazione.
> Peccato che il tutto non sembra combaciare con la formula della serenità. -.-''



Però non è sbagliata l'ipotesi che la *serenità diminuisca con il tempo*.
Infatti, dopo che si scopre un tradimento, la domanda è: è vero, con il tempo mi riprendo, ma la mia serenità è come quella di prima del tradimento o diminirà sempre per la delusione subita e la paura di averne altre? E se mi riprendo, in realtà in cosa mi riprendo?


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Però non è sbagliata l'ipotesi che la *serenità diminuisca con il tempo*.
> Infatti, dopo che si scopre un tradimento, la domanda è: è vero, con il tempo mi riprendo, ma la mia serenità è come quella di prima del tradimento o diminirà sempre per la delusione subita e la paura di averne altre? E se mi riprendo, in realtà in cosa mi riprendo?


 Dici, magari sarebbe così per un intervallo di tempo limitato. Per un tempo infinito, come può essere assimilata la lunga vita no...con gli anni si passa. E lo dimostrano i fatti di molti traditi che hanno perdonato...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Paura di rimanere sola?


Eliade, ci ho pensato anche io ma, non mi ha lasciato un fidanzato, non ho perso un compagno lui per me non c'era e non c'è mai stato. Forse un contatto, una presenza ma nulla di più....quindi non ci perdo niente!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma per somma di tutti i punti cosa intendi? Se parliamo in termini di massa, il centro è il *baricentro* della circonferenza. I punti singoli hanno una doppia coordinata e non si possono sommare, non sono numeri. E' come dire che sommo le coordinate di Roma e Bari ed ottengo Napoli.
> 
> Ma rischiamo di intrufolarci in cose un pò noiose, tanto che poi uno deve anche specificare che ha più senso parlare di densità lineare per la circonferenza, che di massa per i singoli punti. Perchè se ogni punto avesse massa la circonferenza avrebbe massa infinita, ed è un assurdo. Per quanto possa essere assurdo pensare davvero che esista una circonferenza con una massa


Intendo la somma dei punti in un sistema a coordinate X e Y.

Se parliamo in termini di massa dovremmo parlare anche di un sistema di coordinate a tre dimensioni, X, Y e Z.

Non volevo entrare in dettaglio per non confondere più del necessario Sole, che nel frattempo cerca a decifrare il messaggio di Rabarbaro


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici, magari sarebbe così per un intervallo di tempo limitato. Per un tempo infinito, come può essere assimilata la lunga vita no...con gli anni si passa. E lo dimostrano i fatti di molti traditi che hanno perdonato...


Il tradimento si supera, ma il cambiamento che porta con sè lascia tracce indelebili. Non si torna più ad essere quelli di un tempo.


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici, magari sarebbe così per un intervallo di tempo limitato. Per un tempo infinito, come può essere assimilata la lunga vita no...con gli anni si passa. E lo dimostrano i fatti di molti traditi che hanno perdonato...


Sì, penso che non possa sempre diminuire. La verità è che la serenità dipende da tanti altri fattori, ognuno diverso per ogni persona, e che a priori non è possibile stabilire.

Ad esempio, la serenità dipende dagli amici, che possono aiutarti a superare più facilmente il momento difficile, oppure da un buon posto di lavoro, economicamente o professionalmente soddisfacente, che ti permette di vedere con più ottimismo il futuro.

A volte tutti questi fattori possono essere negativi, e la serenità davvero potrebbe sempre diminuire nel tempo, fino a portare alla disperazione le persone


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eliade, ci ho pensato anche io ma, non mi ha lasciato un fidanzato, non ho perso un compagno lui per me non c'era e non c'è mai stato. Forse un contatto, una presenza ma nulla di più....quindi non ci perdo niente!


Allora forse più che accettare quello che ti ha fatto...non riesci ad accettare di averci creduto nonostante tutti i sintomi più che evidenti. 
Non riesci ad accettare di essere stata trattata come un'optional. 
Non riesci ad accettare di non aver avuto il controllo della situazione.
magari è più facile continuare a credere nell'illusione di essersi sbagliati o far finta di nulla...che accettare di aver perso 5 anni per nulla.
Può essere?


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Intendo la somma dei punti in un sistema a coordinate X e Y.
> 
> Se parliamo in termini di massa dovremmo parlare anche di un sistema di coordinate a tre dimensioni, X, Y e Z.
> 
> Non volevo entrare in dettaglio per non confondere più del necessario Sole, che nel frattempo cerca a decifrare il messaggio di Rabarbaro


Fate tranquilli... io vi leggo e vi ammiro molto. In realtà pensavo di rimandare il mio compito a domani, quando sarò più lucida. E' un'impresa che devo affrontare al meglio delle mie possibilità!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Intendo la somma dei punti in un sistema a coordinate X e Y.
> 
> Se parliamo in termini di massa dovremmo parlare anche di un sistema di coordinate a tre dimensioni, X, Y e Z.
> 
> Non volevo entrare in dettaglio per non confondere più del necessario Sole, che nel frattempo cerca a decifrare il messaggio di Rabarbaro


Teoricamente si può anche parlare di massa di un punto (i sistemi discreti) o di un'area: il punto di contatto con la realtà è solo quello di un'approssimazione per facilitare i calcoli


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tradimento si supera, ma il cambiamento che porta con sè lascia tracce indelebili. Non si torna più ad essere quelli di un tempo.


 Si ma la serenità deve ritornare, altrimenti è un massacro no?



Andy ha detto:


> Sì, penso che non possa sempre diminuire. La verità è che la serenità dipende da tanti altri fattori, ognuno diverso per ogni persona, e che a priori non è possibile stabilire.
> 
> Ad esempio, la serenità dipende dagli amici, che possono aiutarti a superare più facilmente il momento difficile, oppure da un buon posto di lavoro, economicamente o professionalmente soddisfacente, che ti permette di vedere con più ottimismo il futuro.
> 
> A volte tutti questi fattori possono essere negativi, e la serenità davvero potrebbe sempre diminuire nel tempo, fino a portare alla disperazione le persone


Vero, ma più di tutto entra in gioco la propria forza di volontà. Almeno io credo.


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora forse più che accettare quello che ti ha fatto...non riesci ad accettare di averci creduto nonostante tutti i sintomi più che evidenti.
> Non riesci ad accettare di essere stata trattata come un'optional.
> Non riesci ad accettare di non aver avuto il controllo della situazione.
> magari è più facile continuare a credere nell'illusione di essersi sbagliati o far finta di nulla...che accettare di aver perso 5 anni per nulla.
> Può essere?


E' molto difficile accettare di aver perso del tempo da chi quel tempo sente di averlo perso per davvero. Nel caso di Diavoletta lei sente di averlo perso, 5 anni sono tanti. Anche io sento di averlo perso.
Dentro di noi forse c'è il senso di perdita del tempo a cui si aggiunge il tradimento della fiducia, della nostra dignità di persone e l'amarezza di aver commesso lo sbaglio di aver creduto un'altra persona speciale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dici, magari sarebbe così per un intervallo di tempo limitato. Per un tempo infinito, come può essere assimilata la lunga vita no...con gli anni si passa. E lo dimostrano i fatti di molti traditi che hanno perdonato...


La formula si complica. In aggiunta alla parziale applicazione dello spazio-tempo tridimensionale o quadrodimensionale (considerato il fattore tempo) abbiamo lo scalino circolare al fattaccio (t=0), che potenzialmente potrebbe avere massa e quindi prendere forme diverse.

Attendiamo le istruzioni e l'elaborazione del maestro Rabarbaro


----------



## stellanuova (2 Settembre 2011)

Ti riprendi e l'esperienza vissuta ti da' la possibilita' di sviluppare antenne radar
per distinguere, perche' si diventa non solo piu' diffidenti ma piu' esigenti.
Dalle statistiche pero' ci vogliono circa 3 anni per cicatrizzare le ferite e fare
un percorso introspettivo per capire come sia potuto accadere tutto cio' 
ad una persona normodotata che ha sempre dato il massimo e ha creduto
di avere un rapporto sentimentale, emozionale, sessuale che funzionava alla grande 
Non c'e' bisogno di uno psicologo per capire che l'unico essere vivente
che sara' sempre fedele e amera' incondizionatamente e' il proprio cane.  
La monogamia e' un'utopia anche se personalmente ci credo ancora.:singleeye:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' molto difficile accettare di aver perso del tempo da chi quel tempo sente di averlo perso per davvero. Nel caso di Diavoletta lei sente di averlo perso, 5 anni sono tanti. Anche io sento di averlo perso.
> Dentro di noi forse c'è il senso di perdita del tempo a cui si aggiunge il tradimento della fiducia, della nostra dignità di persone e l'amarezza di aver commesso lo sbaglio di aver creduto un'altra persona speciale.


 Sisi lo capisco, rispondevo solo a questo suo post, dove chiedeva delle cose:


diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Aiutatemi, vi prego, non so come uscirne, da dove ripartire come fare a spegnare i pensieri, a cancellare il numero dalla testa!
> Non riesco a rassegnarmi e mi sembra di essere tornata indietro, perchè?
> Perchè nonostante la consapevolezza non mi riesco a volere bene? Perchè?


Le ho posto delle domande come risposta ai suoi perché?


----------



## Sole (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma la serenità deve ritornare, altrimenti è un massacro no?


Dipende da cosa si intende per serenità. Se intendi assenza di dolore e attenuazione della sofferenza, sì. Ma in me, ad esempio, si sono depositati mille interrogativi sul mio rapporto con mio marito e sull'amore in generale... e da quando sono stata tradita la mia vita è un'altalena di emozioni. Probabilmente non durerà in eterno, ma sicuramente a distanza di quasi 2 anni non sono serena per niente.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Questa storia e' davvero incredibile ma non unica nel suo genere.
> Una mia amica ha avuto la stessa esperienza qualche anno fa. E' stata corteggiata a lungo da un uomo che si e' dichiarato single, di altra citta', conosciuto per lavoro. Essendo un export manager lei non ha mai dubitato delle lunghe assenze e la relazione e' andata avanti per piu' di un anno, lui si e' pure dichiarato molto innamorato. Pero' e' scattato qualcosa in lei perche' dopo un anno dovrebbe venire naturale programmare una vacanza, trascorrere piu' tempo insieme, quindi sono cominciate le domande a cui non venivano date risposte chiare ed esaurienti. Lei ha speso un po' di soldini ingaggiando un investigatore privato e voila' .... e' comparsa la fidanzata storica che qualche mese prima, cioe' durante la relazione in corso, era diventata sua moglie.....
> Per lei lo shock e' stato così forte che l'amore e' morto all'istante.
> Se viene meno la stima per una persona che si rivela essere un'altra quello che ami sono solo le proiezioni dell'idea che ti eri fatta di lui.
> ...


Si si sono sicura gliel'ho chiesto ma ovviamente non rispondeva,non ha mai risposto! All'investigatore privato avevo pensato anche io ma, non avendo i soldi non me lo sono mai potuta permettere, e poi sapevo che praticamente lo si poteva fare solo tra coniugi, di far seguire qualcuno.
DI fatto l'investigatrice privata l'ho fatta da me, ho impiegato anni ma per fortuna internet aiuta e avere un cervello anche, quindi sono riuscita a scovare pezzo per pezzo la famiglia e poi le foto!

Io al momento sono arrabbiata per gli anni persi! Sono veramente e profondamente delusa, perchè mi sento derubata di anni di vita, in cui se fosse stata una persona onesta, dal momento che ci ha sempre tenuto a dirmi che non mi amava, poteva liberarmi prima.
Abbiamo discusso milioni di volte, poteva a un certo punto anche dire, non voglio una storia con te perchè sono innamorato di un'altra. Di fatto ha negato pure davanti le evidenze e fino all'ultimo. Lasciamo stare, perchè stanotte mi sono sentita malissimo, crisi di panico mai avute prima.
Della moglie non mi interessa niente, neanche di lui ma, lo odio per gli anni che mi ha rubato! Questo non gli perdono! La cattiveria! Eì stato davvero cattivo!


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La formula si complica. In aggiunta alla parziale applicazione dello spazio-tempo tridimensionale o quadrodimensionale (considerato il fattore tempo) abbiamo lo scalino circolare al fattaccio (t=0), che potenzialmente potrebbe avere massa e quindi prendere forme diverse.
> 
> Attendiamo le istruzioni e l'elaborazione del maestro Rabarbaro


 Siamo tutti in attesa. Speriamo solo che Rabarbaro non decida di fare una delle sue lunghe assenze proprio ora!


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si ma la serenità deve ritornare, altrimenti è un massacro no?
> 
> 
> Vero, ma più di tutto entra in gioco la *propria forza di volontà*. Almeno io credo.


Certo, ma è l'ambiente esterno che ti aiuta a farla emergere. E' difficile chiudere gli occhi e pensare "ce la faccio, ce la faccio, ce la faccio" se poi quando li riapri ti domandi "sì, ma come?". Devono esistere modi, nell'ambiente che si è costruito intorno a te, per sfogare la propria forza di volontà: un lavoro, degli amici. Prendere delle iniziative (ad esempio andare in palestra) sono un simbolo di azione della forza di volontà. Ma funziona sempre?

Mi immagino un povero disgraziato, disoccupato, senza amici, con problemi a casa con i genitori, che poi viene anche buttato nella pattumiera da una donna. La sua forza di volontà per uscirne da solo sarà sotto i piedi: serve un aiuto


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:
> 
> S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahaha mi fai morire, ti ringrazio! Matematicamente parlando ci capiamo meglio! 
Hai afferrato bene il concetto, effettivamente il mio umore ha un andamento oscillante nel tempo, con alti e bassi....una sinusoide? la cui ampiezza però è influenzata da fattori non controllabili a volte....gli ormoni!
Quindi questa variabile, influenza e non poco, la variabilità e l'ampiezza, dell'umore. O se preferisci randomico ma, non poi tanto casuale, magari casuale nel periodo circadiano, sul mese la variabile è ben fissa! 
Speriamo che per t che tende all'infinito, l'umore ballerino tenda a zero e resti costante!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio, non ci riesco. Sono allergica alle formule io. Alle superiori avevo 4 in matematica e 5 in fisica e li recuperavo sempre alla fine con un 6 stiracchiato e un calcio nel sedere. La realtà è che se non fosse stato per i 9 nelle materie letterarie e umanistiche sarei stata rimandata a vita


Sole, purtroppo io ho il problema contrario, benchè non abbia mai avuto 4 o 5 in nessuna materia, sinceramente le formule  per me sono più comprensibili. Dal momento che io e rabarbaro abbiamo avuto un diverbio, letterario, si è adeguato su mia richiesta a parlare un linguaggio a me più famigliare..... 

P.S. io in fisica(dell'atmosfera) ci ho fatto una tesi di laurea, e tra pochi giorni mi occuperò di spettrometria gamma, oscillazioni esponenziali e decadimenti saranno praticamente il mio pane quotidiano!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, ma è l'ambiente esterno che ti aiuta a farla emergere. E' difficile chiudere gli occhi e pensare "ce la faccio, ce la faccio, ce la faccio" se poi quando li riapri ti domandi "sì, ma come?". Devono esistere modi, nell'ambiente che si è costruito intorno a te, per sfogare la propria forza di volontà: un lavoro, degli amici. Prendere delle iniziative (ad esempio andare in palestra) sono un simbolo di azione della forza di volontà. Ma funziona sempre?
> 
> Mi immagino un povero disgraziato, disoccupato, senza amici, con problemi a casa con i genitori, che poi viene anche buttato nella pattumiera da una donna. La sua forza di volontà per uscirne da solo sarà sotto i piedi: *serve un aiuto*


Serve un amico. A volte due o tre. A volte un party. Metterlo al centro delle attenzioni. Se fatto con gentilezza può fare miracoli


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
> Per la prima volta ho capito e letto tutto un post di rabarbaro! :rotfl: :rotfl:



IDEMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Andy (2 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Sole, purtroppo io ho il problema contrario, benchè non abbia mai avuto 4 o 5 in nessuna materia, sinceramente le formule  per me sono più comprensibili. Dal momento che io e rabarbaro abbiamo avuto un diverbio, letterario, si è adeguato su mia richiesta a parlare un linguaggio a me più famigliare.....
> 
> P.S. *io in fisica(dell'atmosfera) ci ho fatto una tesi di laurea, e tra pochi giorni mi occuperò di spettrometria gamma, oscillazioni esponenziali e decadimenti saranno praticamente il mio pane quotidiano!*


Bello!! Io mi sono occupato di idraulica e meccanica dei flussi bifasici in tubazioni flessibili per l'estrazione del petrolio per il dottorato e erosione nei letti dei fiumi per la laurea. Molta matematica nel primo caso, molte prove di laboratorio nel secondo


----------



## diavoletta_78 (2 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh una volta per uno!:carneval:
> 
> 
> Comunque Andy ha ragione...non dovrebbe esserci un esponenziale negativo per quel che riguarda la serenità, però giusto nella prima formula, perché poi nella seconda R(t) c'è un 1-e^-(t/B')..in questo caso diminuendo l'esponenziale la sottrazione rimane positiva..il che fa bene alla rassegnazione nel tempo.
> o no?


In teoria nel tempo, l'oscillazione umorale si avvicinerà alla rassegnazione....e speriamo che lo raggiunga pure in fretta!


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> In teoria nel tempo, l'oscillazione umorale si avvicinerà alla rassegnazione....e speriamo che lo raggiunga pure in fretta!


In altre parole, speriamo di arrivare alla pensione


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Bello!! Io mi sono occupato di idraulica e meccanica dei flussi bifasici in tubazioni flessibili per l'estrazione del petrolio per il dottorato e erosione nei letti dei fiumi per la laurea. Molta matematica nel primo caso, molte prove di laboratorio nel secondo


Mmmmm ma tutti INGEGNERI pure qui?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In altre parole, speriamo di arrivare alla pensione


Andy non so tu ma, io ho i contratti a progetto....se arrivo a fine mese per me è già tanto! La pensione è una chimera, qualcosa di cui adesso non posso neanche preoccuparmi.
Io invece sono alla ricerca della formula magica, per sopravvivere con quello che guadagno!
Visto che sono la peggiore Italia e pure bambocciona, devo cercare il modo per moltiplicare i pani e i pesci


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy non so tu ma, io ho i contratti a progetto....se arrivo a fine mese per me è già tanto! La pensione è una chimera, qualcosa di cui adesso non posso neanche preoccuparmi.
> Io invece sono alla ricerca della formula magica, per sopravvivere con quello che guadagno!
> Visto che sono la peggiore Italia e pure bambocciona, devo cercare il modo per moltiplicare i pani e i pesci


Forse io ho rischiato molto di più. Nella mia storia raccontata nella discussione da me aperta, avevo anche accennato che quella donna ha reso insostenibile il mio posto di lavoro all'università, a causa delle gelosie di un "docente" (metto le virgolette perchè era lui che chiedeva a me su questioni tecniche, e non il viceversa... un ordinario, eh). Dopo il dottorato, stavo per terminare i 4 anni di assegno di ricerca e poi ho chiesto le dimissioni, per schifo imperante. Sono stato un paio di mesi senza nulla, poi ho trovato la collaborazione da un collega che ha una società di ingegneria e per ora faccio il collaboratore, sperando che le cose migliorino il prima possibile.

Ah, ho imparato anche questo: negli enti pubblici formalmente si fanno i concorsi pubblici. Quando poi accade davvero un concorso e non ti viene detto nulla, beh, cambia aria...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Mmmmm ma tutti INGEGNERI pure qui?


No, io faccio parte degli svitati D.O.C.


----------



## Rabarbaro (3 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vorrei aprire una sezione nel portale per ospitare tutti i tuoi contributi. Mi manca a) il tuo permesso e b) un titolo per la sezione, che a questo punto solo tu puoi proporre :up:


a) liberissimo: sono tutti copyleft
b) potresti proporre un sondaggio 
...
z) mi piace come avete interpretato le formule: non vorrei sempre aggiungere noiose note...

Ciao!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> a) liberissimo: sono tutti copyleft
> b) potresti proporre un sondaggio
> ...
> z) mi piace come avete interpretato le formule: non vorrei sempre aggiungere noiose note...
> ...


copyleft... hahahaha!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (3 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> a) liberissimo: sono tutti copyleft
> b) potresti proporre un sondaggio
> ...
> z) mi piace come avete interpretato le formule: non vorrei sempre aggiungere noiose note...
> ...


a-z: Grazie


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Vorrei aprire una sezione nel portale per ospitare tutti i tuoi contributi. Mi manca a) il tuo permesso e b) un titolo per la sezione, che a questo punto solo tu puoi proporre :up:


Dai si che figata immane ci sto!
Dai si...AHAHAHAH...che bello...


----------



## lunaiena (3 Settembre 2011)

Mi immagino un povero disgraziato, disoccupato, senza amici, con problemi a casa con i genitori, che poi viene anche buttato nella pattumiera da una donna. La sua forza di volontà per uscirne da solo sarà sotto i piedi: serve un aiuto[/QUOTE]

ma xche questo povero disgraziato nn si fa avanti e indietro in tangenziale nell'ora di punta .....
ma un po di autostima ??????


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, ma è l'ambiente esterno che ti aiuta a farla emergere. E' difficile chiudere gli occhi e pensare "ce la faccio, ce la faccio, ce la faccio" se poi quando li riapri ti domandi "sì, ma come?". Devono esistere modi, nell'ambiente che si è costruito intorno a te, per sfogare la propria forza di volontà: un lavoro, degli amici. Prendere delle iniziative (ad esempio andare in palestra) sono un simbolo di azione della forza di volontà. Ma funziona sempre?
> 
> Mi immagino un povero disgraziato, disoccupato, senza amici, con problemi a casa con i genitori, che poi viene anche buttato nella pattumiera da una donna. La sua forza di volontà per uscirne da solo sarà sotto i piedi: serve un aiuto


Io ho un lavoro adesso, presto dovrò prendere anche servizio in un altro ente, quindi dovrò studiare e occuparmi di cose nuove. In palestra mi sono già iscritta e inizio lunedì.
L'altra sera sono uscita con i miei amici, ci siamo divertiti ci siamo andati anche a mettere su una giostra come i bambini...ora sono distrutta e livida ma non per questo blocco e ho mai bloccato la mia vita. Sempre ieri sono tornata all'università, per seguire dei corsi che mi permetteranno di prendere una ulteriore qualifica, ho rivisto i miei vecchi amici di master. Il primo ottobre terrò io stessa una lezione al Master ecc....
Ho tutto quello che volete ma, i pensieri li porto con me, quelli non fuggono. E' difficile anche quando hai tanti stimoli e modo di occupare tempo. Oggi vado a un matrimonio ecc...
Ma ci vorrà tempo, per metabolizzare e superare l'odio profondo e di vendetta che in questo momento provo. Ora sono arrabbiata e vorrei fargliela pagare, questo è il sentimento con cui combatto. Non mi interessa di lui o sua moglie, sono arrabbiata per il tempo che mi ha rubato, per la sua cattiveria....e vorrei avere una spiegazione!
Io non sono mai stata messa in discussione, lui aveva la sua donna, la donna che ama e ha sposato....vorrei capire perchè ha dovuto togliermi tutti quegli anni.
Sapeva che ero debole, dipendente e altro, come ha potuto essere tanto cattivo?
Lo odio.


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io ho un lavoro adesso, presto dovrò prendere anche servizio in un altro ente, quindi dovrò studiare e occuparmi di cose nuove. In palestra mi sono già iscritta e inizio lunedì.
> L'altra sera sono uscita con i miei amici, ci siamo divertiti ci siamo andati anche a mettere su una giostra come i bambini...ora sono distrutta e livida ma non per questo blocco e ho mai bloccato la mia vita. Sempre ieri sono tornata all'università, per seguire dei corsi che mi permetteranno di prendere una ulteriore qualifica, ho rivisto i miei vecchi amici di master. Il primo ottobre terrò io stessa una lezione al Master ecc....
> Ho tutto quello che volete ma, i pensieri li porto con me, quelli non fuggono. E' difficile anche quando hai tanti stimoli e modo di occupare tempo. Oggi vado a un matrimonio ecc...
> Ma ci vorrà tempo, per metabolizzare e superare l'odio profondo e di vendetta che in questo momento provo. Ora sono arrabbiata e vorrei fargliela pagare, questo è il sentimento con cui combatto. Non mi interessa di lui o sua moglie, sono arrabbiata per il tempo che mi ha rubato, per la sua cattiveria....e vorrei avere una spiegazione!
> ...


Ti capisco.
So che cosa provi.
Ma abbi fiducia...la tecnica verso quei pensieri lì è:
1) Concentrarti su altro
2) Terapia gas, e sei bravissima la stai già facendo.
3) Lasciare andare via...quei pensieri...purtroppo rigirerà come vuoi, siamo noi che li manteniamo lì quei pensieri.
4) Tu quoque, sapeva che era debole e dipendente: ne ha approfittato. Ergo ora hai buonissime ragioni per diventare forte e indipendente, credimi una donna forte e indipendente affascina gli uomini con le palle in una maniera che non sai.

Esempi?
L'altro giorno una mia carissima amica, dopo un anno di combattimenti, ha finalmente ottenuto un contratto a tempo indeterminato e mi ha detto, dai Conte stappiamo una bottiglia...fidati dentro di me la vedevo figa da morire...l'altra ha invece finalmente finito un lavoro periglioso e complesso...in cui pensava di non farcela o non sapeva come fare...pensa...finito il lavoro, si è tirata a lucido, è uscita e si è regalata una cena fantastica in un ristorantino dove abbiamo sempre gozzovigliato a gogo...e mi diceva quanto ho goduto questa cena...mi sono autofesteggiata...

Pensa di incontrare un uomo e potergli parlare di tutti i successi della tua vita.
Pensa di incontrare un uomo e metterti lì a fare la piangente su tutte le sfighe della tua vita.

Che diamine mica sei al mondo per farti compatire eh?


----------



## Daniele (3 Settembre 2011)

Cara, se non superi la voglia di vendetta o agisci o ti sentirai male in futuro, quindi superala oppure agisci senza pietà.


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io ho un lavoro adesso, presto dovrò prendere anche servizio in un altro ente, quindi dovrò studiare e occuparmi di cose nuove. In palestra mi sono già iscritta e inizio lunedì.
> L'altra sera sono uscita con i miei amici, ci siamo divertiti ci siamo andati anche a mettere su una giostra come i bambini...ora sono distrutta e livida ma non per questo blocco e ho mai bloccato la mia vita. Sempre ieri sono tornata all'università, per seguire dei corsi che mi permetteranno di prendere una ulteriore qualifica, ho rivisto i miei vecchi amici di master. Il primo ottobre terrò io stessa una lezione al Master ecc....
> Ho tutto quello che volete ma, i pensieri li porto con me, quelli non fuggono. E' difficile anche quando hai tanti stimoli e modo di occupare tempo. Oggi vado a un matrimonio ecc...
> Ma ci vorrà tempo, per metabolizzare e superare l'odio profondo e di vendetta che in questo momento provo. Ora sono arrabbiata e vorrei fargliela pagare, questo è il sentimento con cui combatto. Non mi interessa di lui o sua moglie, sono arrabbiata per il tempo che mi ha rubato, per la sua cattiveria....e vorrei avere una spiegazione!
> ...



Ti capisco, ti capisco benissimo. Anche io non riesco alla fine ad essere così indifferente.

Anche nei momenti in cui potresti spensierarti (con amici, con un'attività) hai sempre quella nuvola nera che ti passa davanti gli occhi. Anche in mezzo alla folla che ride e scherza, per qualche secondo ti estranei e vince la tristezza. Perchè in quella folla vorresti essere con lui ,non da sola. Il tuo spirito lo vorrebbe. Ma non proprio con lui, con la persona che *tu avevi idealizzato*, ma che in realtà al mondo non esiste.

Anche io ora provo odio, accompagnato da tanti begli auguri. Sono fatto così.


----------



## kay76 (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io ho un lavoro adesso, presto dovrò prendere anche servizio in un altro ente, quindi dovrò studiare e occuparmi di cose nuove. In palestra mi sono già iscritta e inizio lunedì.
> L'altra sera sono uscita con i miei amici, ci siamo divertiti ci siamo andati anche a mettere su una giostra come i bambini...ora sono distrutta e livida ma non per questo blocco e ho mai bloccato la mia vita. Sempre ieri sono tornata all'università, per seguire dei corsi che mi permetteranno di prendere una ulteriore qualifica, ho rivisto i miei vecchi amici di master. Il primo ottobre terrò io stessa una lezione al Master ecc....
> Ho tutto quello che volete ma, i pensieri li porto con me, quelli non fuggono. E' difficile anche quando hai tanti stimoli e modo di occupare tempo. Oggi vado a un matrimonio ecc...
> Ma ci vorrà tempo, per metabolizzare e superare l'odio profondo e di vendetta che in questo momento provo. Ora sono arrabbiata e vorrei fargliela pagare, questo è il sentimento con cui combatto. Non mi interessa di lui o sua moglie, sono arrabbiata per il tempo che mi ha rubato, per la sua cattiveria....e vorrei avere una spiegazione!
> ...


Penso sia umano che tu provi questa rabbia. 5 anni di inganni sono veramente troppo.
Ma sei sulla strada giusta, ti stai concentrando sul tuo lavoro, esci con i tuoi amici. Sei una ragazza forte, non hai fermato la tua vita. E questo è un ottimo punto di partenza per voltare veramente pagina, lasciarti alle spalle questa brutta esperienza.
Ora devi lasciare solo che passi un pò di tempo e vedrai che la rabbia e l'odio svaniranno.
Devi ripeterti che non devi perdere neanche più un minuto prezioso della tua bella vita, pensando a lui.
Difficile all'inizio, ma vedrai che col tempo ci riuscirai!

In bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Penso sia umano che tu provi questa rabbia. 5 anni di inganni sono veramente troppo.
> Ma sei sulla strada giusta, ti stai concentrando sul tuo lavoro, esci con i tuoi amici. Sei una ragazza forte, non hai fermato la tua vita. E questo è un ottimo punto di partenza per voltare veramente pagina, lasciarti alle spalle questa brutta esperienza.
> Ora devi lasciare solo che passi un pò di tempo e vedrai che la rabbia e l'odio svaniranno.
> Devi ripeterti che non devi perdere neanche più un minuto prezioso della tua bella vita, pensando a lui.
> ...


E quando ha voglia di vomitare, che abbia un amico o amica, disposte a tenerle la testa finchè vomita tutti questi rospi.
Che male fa illudersi e sognare una cosa, e poi che sia proprio l'oggetto del nostro amore, a portarci al triste risveglio.
Ma bisogna essere grati alla vita.
Se superiamo questa prova ne usciremo con il cuore più libero e con la personalità rafforzata.
Appariremo forti e non degli sfigati piagnucoloni.
Il mondo non ne può più dei lamentoni.


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E quando ha voglia di vomitare, che abbia un amico o amica, disposte a tenerle la testa finchè vomita tutti questi rospi.
> Che male fa illudersi e sognare una cosa, e poi che sia proprio l'oggetto del nostro amore, a portarci al triste risveglio.
> Ma bisogna essere grati alla vita.
> Se superiamo questa prova ne usciremo con il cuore più libero e con la personalità rafforzata.
> ...


Sai qual è il problema? L'apparire, l'apparire forti. Fra le quattro mura di casa, quando le persone sono sole, si consumano le tragedie, si piange la solitudine, i rimorsi risalgono alla gola. Il mondo non ne può dei piagnucoloni, ma alla fine lo siamo tutti nella nostra vera intimità. Siamo tutti tristi e insoddisfatti, anche quando facciamo credere agli altri che non è così.

Sono poche le persone che riescono a superare questa situazione, la maggior parte no: io le invidio molto, è DNA


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai qual è il problema? L'apparire, l'apparire forti. Fra le quattro mura di casa, quando le persone sono sole, si consumano le tragedie, si piange la solitudine, i rimorsi risalgono alla gola. Il mondo non ne può dei piagnucoloni, ma alla fine lo siamo tutti nella nostra vera intimità. Siamo tutti tristi e insoddisfatti, anche quando facciamo credere agli altri che non è così.
> 
> Sono poche le persone che riescono a superare questa situazione, la maggior parte no: io le invidio molto, è DNA


Appunto.
Ecco perchè sostengo che è sbagliato partire da sè stessi.
Il rischio è di guardarsi allo specchio e di vedersi solo come delle merde.
Abbiamo bisogno delle grandi figure a cui ispirarci per tendere ai grandi regni dei sentimenti.
Tutti tristi e insoddisfatti perchè ci sono forze ora totemiche, ora magiche, ora tecniche che incessantemente vogliono imporci questa maschera. Cresce così la rigidità e la paura.
Vincere la paura.


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> *Sai qual è il problema? L'apparire, l'apparire forti. Fra le quattro mura di casa, quando le persone sono sole, si consumano le tragedie, si piange la solitudine*, i rimorsi risalgono alla gola. Il mondo non ne può dei piagnucoloni, ma alla fine lo siamo tutti nella nostra vera intimità. Siamo tutti tristi e insoddisfatti, anche quando facciamo credere agli altri che non è così.
> 
> Sono poche le persone che riescono a superare questa situazione, la maggior parte no: io le invidio molto, è DNA


 vero


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Il tradimento si supera, ma il cambiamento che porta con sè lascia tracce indelebili. Non si torna più ad essere quelli di un tempo.


Confermo, penso che mi ha cambiato per sempre questa storia!Soprattutto nella fiducia verso gli altri....ammesso che mai incontrerò di nuovo qualcuno che mi interessi!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora forse più che accettare quello che ti ha fatto...non riesci ad accettare di averci creduto nonostante tutti i sintomi più che evidenti.
> Non riesci ad accettare di essere stata trattata come un'optional.
> Non riesci ad accettare di non aver avuto il controllo della situazione.
> magari è più facile continuare a credere nell'illusione di essersi sbagliati o far finta di nulla...che accettare di aver perso 5 anni per nulla.
> Può essere?


Si può essere Eliade, infatti sono arrabbiata per gli anni persi, per essere stata tanto stupida....
Oggi ero a un matrimonio e a un certo punto sono dovuta uscire piangendo, perchè mi chiedevo come si può?
Come si può essere tanto meschini e falsi?
Non riesco a rassegnarmi giuro, che di tutto il male che mi ha fatto, quando non solo poteva sparire 5 anni fa, ma che abbia taciuto l'unica verità, che mi avrebbe mandata via....
Mi sono torturata e messa in discussione per anni per quello che mi diceva e invece lo sporco era lui!
Non riesco a farmene una ragione No!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' molto difficile accettare di aver perso del tempo da chi quel tempo sente di averlo perso per davvero. Nel caso di Diavoletta lei sente di averlo perso, 5 anni sono tanti. Anche io sento di averlo perso.
> Dentro di noi forse c'è il senso di perdita del tempo a cui si aggiunge il tradimento della fiducia, della nostra dignità di persone e l'amarezza di aver commesso lo sbaglio di aver creduto un'altra persona speciale.


5 anni sono troppi troppi ma ancora di più, io sono incazzata, perchè non solo ha sempre negato la verità che per anni gli ho chiesto e che quindi poteva dire, poichè avevo capito in fondo. Ma vorrei capire perchè è tornato, perchè ha dovuto illudermi sapendo di farlo. Io non capisco perchè è stato tanto cattivo con me.
Come ha potuto essere cattivo, con una persona che in fondo ti voleva bene.
Dice che non voleva dirmelo, perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta male, vi rendete conto di quanto è idiota e stronzo?


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 5 anni sono troppi troppi ma ancora di più, io sono incazzata, perchè non solo ha sempre negato la verità che per anni gli ho chiesto e che quindi poteva dire, poichè avevo capito in fondo. *Ma vorrei capire perchè è tornato*, perchè ha dovuto illudermi sapendo di farlo. Io non capisco perchè è stato tanto cattivo con me.
> Come ha potuto essere cattivo, con una persona che in fondo ti voleva bene.
> Dice che non voleva dirmelo, perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta male, vi rendete conto di quanto è idiota e stronzo?


Perchè è insensibile e non capisce e non vuole capire. Puro egoismo sessuale.
Nel 2002 mi fidanzai con una ragazza bellissima. Non vorrei tediarvi anche con quella storia.

E' durata circa 2 anni (meglio, 1 anno e mezzo) poi per ragioni di università dovevo partire all'estero per 9 mesi. Lei decise a quel punto di dirmi basta, ma io non volevo farmene una ragione e così scoprii che si prostituiva. Con tutto l'amavo ancora, e come nei film, gli dissi di smettere quel lavoro, ma per lei erano davvero tanti soldi e non ne voleva sapere.

Alla fine finì. Dopo qualche mese lei ritorna da me piangendo, dicendomi che era morta la madre (che conoscevo anche) per un ictus, e che voleva cambiare, che voleva dedicarsi a me. Io, a mente un pò più fredda trabballai comunque, e decisi di uscire con lei per discutere. Tu pensa, il giorno dopo la chiamo in continuazione e non mi risponde. Due giorni dopo finalmente risponde, completamente trasformata: "Ehi, bello, lo vuoi capire o no, che io sono libera, libera come il vento? Mi piace scopare. Scusami se ti ho fatto perdere tempo, addio".

Qualche settimana la trovai in macchina (alfa 147 color bronzeo-giallo, non lo dimenticherò mai) a scopare con uno, in una zona appartata mentre passavo con una amica. Fu proprio la mia amica che la riconobbe, passando vicino al finestrino.
1 anno dopo venne ancora da me, chiedendomi di sposarla. No. Chiuso. Sapeva anche che io intanto mi ero fidanzato con una persona bravissima (che ancora la penso, sapete somigliava molto alla Pausini, era davvero bella), e fece l'attrice dicendomi che soffriva tanto al pensiero che stavo con un'altra...

Per dirti, chi fa queste cose ha un livello mentale completamente virato all'istinto, è un animale puro, senza ragione.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco.
> So che cosa provi.
> Ma abbi fiducia...la tecnica verso quei pensieri lì è:
> 1) Concentrarti su altro
> ...


Conte lo so che i pensieri li governo io ma, oggi per esempio ero a un matrimonio a un certo punto una ragazza al mio tavolo mi ha chiesto ma F. lo senti più, gli ho risposto male, dicendo è sposato e sono scappata via piangendo...
Oggi vedevo quei due ragazzi al loro matrimonio, uno come tanti e pensavo a lui che ha fatto, gli stessi gesti, gli stessi giochi, le stesse foto, di qualunque coppia e mi chiedevo come cavolo, si può essere così falsi?
Come può uno recitare così? 
Mi tolgo anche io dal discorso, visto che non sono quella che ha scelto.....ma come può una persona sposarsi, avendo fatto quello che ha fatto lui?
Ammettiamo che sia vera la data di nozze che mi ha rifilato, un mese prima è venuto a prendere me e mi ha portato a mangiare a pescara. SI è fatto 400 Km quel giorno. Ma anche se non ricordo bene le date...ricordo benissimo, quando lo scorso 4 Aprile mi ha mandato gli sms di auguri per Pasqua, io non lo cercavo da giorni e in più avevo perso mia nonna il 1 Aprile e il 3 giorno del suo compleanno, non gli ho fatto gli auguri.
Gli risposi che ero a lutto. La settimana dopo, il venerdì, in cui ero a Roma per il master, mi manda un altro sms, rispondo sempre in modo diplomatico, senza odio, lui subito mi chiede di vederci...gli dico no, ci siamo visti il martedì successivo e mi ha portato pure un regalo! Ed era sposatooo sposatooo....e prima che venisse, gli ho rifatto il mio solito predicozzo, sul volere di più ecc.....
Tu mi dici che si è approfittato? Si è approfittato di una povera disperata...ma la moglie? Quella gli vive accanto, dorme nel suo letto, gli prepara la cena e gli stira pure le camice, mentre mi prende in giro.
Quella la AMA se l'ha sposata o no?
Una delle ultime volte che ci siamo visti siamo andati in un grande centro commerciale a due passi da casa sua, quindi ben visibili da tanta gente e mentre stavamo salendo sulla scala mobile ha cercato di baciarmi, come se nulla fosse e io mi sono spostata...
Quindi io faccio fatica a non farmi domande....perchè per me essere tanto stronzi è allucinante!

Conte so bene, che le ragazze sicure di se sono quelle che gli uomini vogliono, credimi mi faccio una colpa infatti di non essere stata questo.
Ma penso anche che se uno ti vuole, ti vuole. Io penso che in questo caso potevo essere la donna più sicura di se del mondo...ma lui dopo solo 3/4 volte che mi aveva visto, solo per una telefonata che gli avevo fatto, aveva deciso che non voleva una storia con me.....
In questa storia mi sono colpevolizzata di tutto ma, a questo punto penso che non è dipeso dalla mia leggerezza o meno....perchè lui non cercava una ragazza ma, una storia di sesso.

Io non voglio essere compatita e di certo non vado dagli uomini a raccontare di questa storia è chiaro che parlo della mia vita e dei miei successi ma, briosi lo si deve essere nella testa e nella vita. Io non lo sono e questa storia credo mi ha dato il colpo di grazia! Anche se rido, non rido con il cuore e con gli occhi!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ti capisco benissimo. Anche io non riesco alla fine ad essere così indifferente.
> 
> Anche nei momenti in cui potresti spensierarti (con amici, con un'attività) hai sempre quella nuvola nera che ti passa davanti gli occhi. Anche in mezzo alla folla che ride e scherza, per qualche secondo ti estranei e vince la tristezza. Perchè in quella folla vorresti essere con lui ,non da sola. Il tuo spirito lo vorrebbe. Ma non proprio con lui, con la persona che *tu avevi idealizzato*, ma che in realtà al mondo non esiste.
> 
> Anche io ora provo odio, accompagnato da tanti begli auguri. Sono fatto così.


Andy hai capito bene, anche io rido, esco e scherzo, non mi sono chiusa in casa ma rido con la bocca, non con gli occhi e con l'anima.
Il pensiero vola lì, anche quando sei in mezzo a tanta gente.
E capisco pure gli auguri che gli fai...stasera pensavo che dovrebbe piangere 3 volte quello che ho pianto io ma per la salute!
Vorrei portare a casa dei suoi genitori, l'unico indirizzo che conosco, tutti quello che mi ha regalato....e già a novembre glieli avevo rimandati!
Mi ha pure detto che non li avevo neanche apprezzati. Vorrei riportare tutto indietro e dire no, non ho apprezzato questi due oggetti, considerando il prezzo che ho pagato.
Ora lo odio con tutta me stessa e vorrei solo vederlo male.


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte lo so che i pensieri li governo io ma, oggi per esempio ero a un matrimonio a un certo punto una ragazza al mio tavolo mi ha chiesto ma F. lo senti più, gli ho risposto male, dicendo è sposato e sono scappata via piangendo...
> Oggi vedevo quei due ragazzi al loro matrimonio, uno come tanti e pensavo a lui che ha fatto, gli stessi gesti, gli stessi giochi, le stesse foto, di qualunque coppia e mi chiedevo come cavolo, si può essere così falsi?
> Come può uno recitare così?
> Mi tolgo anche io dal discorso, visto che non sono quella che ha scelto.....ma come può una persona sposarsi, avendo fatto quello che ha fatto lui?
> ...


A parte che i matrimoni in chiesa li ritengo la più grande ipocrisia di questo mondo (tenuto conto della gente invitata che non ci vorrebbe andare perchè costretta a dare il contributo... e che poi quando sta lì, passa tutta la serata, anche in ristorante, col sorriso ironico del cazzo stampato in faccia), pensa che la ragazza di cui ti ho parlato mi portava tranquillamente a casa sua, dalla sua famiglia. Pensa che bella testa che deve avere sul collo... che dignità di donna...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Perchè è insensibile e non capisce e non vuole capire. Puro egoismo sessuale.
> 
> Per dirti, chi fa queste cose ha un livello mentale completamente virato all'istinto, è un animale puro, senza ragione.


Andy ma tu ti rendi conto che dalla psicologa ci sono dovuta andare io invece di questa persona, che ha patologicamente un rapporto deviato con la realtà?
Sarà ma non credo che non era consapevole, almeno nel mio caso, del male che mi faceva...


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy ma tu ti rendi conto che dalla psicologa ci sono dovuta andare io invece di questa persona, che ha patologicamente un rapporto deviato con la realtà?
> Sarà ma non credo che non era consapevole, almeno nel mio caso, del male che mi faceva...


Dagli psicologi proprio quelle persone non vanno, mentre ci andiamo noi con le nostre sofferenze.

Sai quando ci vanno loro?  Quando alla fine commettono dei reati e il giudice assegna loro una perizia psichiatrica... che poi serve solo a ridurre la loro pena facendoli passare per matti


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> A parte che i matrimoni in chiesa li ritengo la più grande ipocrisia di questo mondo (tenuto conto della gente invitata che non ci vorrebbe andare perchè costretta a dare il contributo... e che poi quando sta lì, passa tutta la serata, anche in ristorante, col sorriso ironico del cazzo stampato in faccia), pensa che la ragazza di cui ti ho parlato mi portava tranquillamente a casa sua, dalla sua famiglia. Pensa che bella testa che deve avere sul collo... che dignità di donna...


Andy lasciamo stare i matrimoni in chiesa, perchè dopo quello che ho vissuto io, penso che siano davvero una farsa, tanto in chiesa a giurarsi amore eterno ci vanno pure i traditori, quindi no comment...
L'ho detto tante volte, adesso è più uno status symbol che un vero valore. Molte donne hanno il sogno dell'abito, dell'anello etc.
Poi se ti dico del matrimonio a cui sono dovuta andare io oggi, ti faccio ridere....
Una che avrò visto 3/4 volte in vita mia, sono uscita di casa stamattina alle 9 e sono rientrata stasera alle 22...e non aggiungo altro!
Andy infatti no comment giuro, io devo avere qualche problema lo dico sempre, solo un alieno in questo mondo.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (3 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Dagli psicologi proprio quelle persone non vanno, mentre ci andiamo noi con le nostre sofferenze.
> 
> Sai quando ci vanno loro?  Quando alla fine commettono dei reati e il giudice assegna loro una perizia psichiatrica... che poi serve solo a ridurre la loro pena facendoli passare per matti


Il dramma è che lui purtroppo è una persona controllata nei modi e nei fatti, mentre quella squilibrata nervosa e isterica io.
L'unica cosa che mi consola è che avevo ragione di essere pazza e isterica, considerando cosa nascondeva lui.


----------



## Nausicaa (3 Settembre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ammettiamo che la tua serenità dopo la scoperta del fattaccio (t=0) abbia questo andamento:
> 
> S(t)=A*e^-(t/B)
> 
> ...


venerazione....


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

A proposito ci chiesa: la mia ex prostituta doveva prendersi la cresima. Ogni santa domenica andavo con lei in chiesa e alla fine dei sermoni si confessavo.

E pensare che io ora non metto più un piede in quegli edifici e mi sento superiore a tutti quelli che ci vanno e che poi sermonano sui valori della vita


----------



## Andy (3 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Il dramma è che lui purtroppo è una persona controllata nei modi e nei fatti, mentre quella squilibrata nervosa e isterica io.
> L'unica cosa che mi consola è che avevo ragione di essere pazza e isterica, considerando cosa nascondeva lui.


Normale: il vero serial killer è una persona più fredda, cinica, intelligente, lucida di te. Altrimenti cambia mestiere


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Normale: il vero serial killer è una persona più fredda, cinica, intelligente, lucida di te. Altrimenti cambia mestiere


Ecco e io mi sono rivolta alla psicologa, perchè pensavo di essere una potenziale stalker.....con il senno di oggi, se ci ripenso, mi incazzo ancora di più.
Perchè poi l'anno in cui sono impazzita, guarda caso è l'anno in cui si è sposato....
Adesso un serial killer ma di professione lo vorrei conoscere sul serio....giuro!


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> 5 anni sono troppi troppi ma ancora di più, io sono incazzata, perchè non solo ha sempre negato la verità che per anni gli ho chiesto e che quindi poteva dire, poichè avevo capito in fondo. Ma vorrei capire perchè è tornato, perchè ha dovuto illudermi sapendo di farlo. Io non capisco perchè è stato tanto cattivo con me.
> Come ha potuto essere cattivo, con una persona che in fondo ti voleva bene.
> Dice che non voleva dirmelo, perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta male, vi rendete conto di quanto è idiota e stronzo?


Non è stato cattivo con te, è stato indulgente con se stesso.
Gli piacevi (gli piaci) e voleva continuare a frequentarti.
Ricorda che ai 5 anni stai aggiungendo ogni minuto in cui ti tormenti.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara, se non superi la voglia di vendetta o agisci o ti sentirai male in futuro, quindi superala oppure agisci senza pietà.


Daniele per la formula riportata da rabarbaro, anche per la vendetta e l'odio ci vuole tempo. Sono come una sinusoide in questo momento, oscillo tra alti e bassi.
Mi auguro che il tempo, porti queste oscillazioni ad essere meno evidenti, che l'ampiezza diminuisca e io possa tornare alla mia linearità.
Se riesco a superare questa fase, avrò messo un punto a mio favore, se cedo alla vendetta darò l'ennesimo punto a lui...Lascio scorrere il tempo e vedremo come l'alternarsi del mio umore si stabilizzi nel tempo, se non accennerà a modificarsi, agirò di conseguenza.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ecco e io mi sono rivolta alla psicologa, perchè pensavo di essere una potenziale stalker.....con il senno di oggi, se ci ripenso, mi incazzo ancora di più.
> Perchè poi l'anno in cui sono impazzita, guarda caso è l'anno in cui si è sposato....
> Adesso un serial killer ma di professione lo vorrei conoscere sul serio....giuro!


Non credo. Ti piace l'idea che qualcuno potrebbe rimuovere il dolore dalla tua vita. Invece, ne aggiungerebbe. Il tuo odio verso l'altro testimonia che gli sei ancora fedele.

Per rimuoverlo dal tuo cuore dovrai dimenticarlo e nessun serial killer potrà aiutarti in questo compito.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non è stato cattivo con te, è stato indulgente con se stesso.
> Gli piacevi (gli piaci) e voleva continuare a frequentarti.
> Ricorda che ai 5 anni stai aggiungendo ogni minuto in cui ti tormenti.


Gli piacevo ok ma non mi amava, AMA sua moglie però, mica è colpa mia se si è innamorato di una che sembra vecchia e brutta! Non per questo lo giustifico, non per il fatto che gli piaceva frequentarmi....anche se ho visto il motivo, per cui io gli facevo perdere la testa!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non credo. Ti piace l'idea che qualcuno potrebbe rimuovere il dolore dalla tua vita. Invece, ne aggiungerebbe. Il tuo odio verso l'altro testimonia che gli sei ancora fedele.
> 
> Per rimuoverlo dal tuo cuore dovrai dimenticarlo e nessun serial killer potrà aiutarti in questo compito.


Quibbelqurz, si fa per dire penso sia chiaro....per dimenticarlo come abbiamo già detto e scritto, basandoci sulla formula di rabarbaro ci vuole tempo! Devo metabolizzare questo periodo, questi anni, devo ritrovare la forza di concentrarmi sulla mia vita in modo che i tanti impegni che ho già, in programma, li possa vivere in pieno.....adesso ci sono fisicamente e non mentalmente!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Gli piacevo ok ma non mi amava, AMA sua moglie però, mica è colpa mia se si è innamorato di una che sembra vecchia e brutta! Non per questo lo giustifico, non per il fatto che gli piaceva frequentarmi....anche se ho visto il motivo, per cui io gli facevo perdere la testa!


Tieni conto anche che tu punti molto sul fatto che la moglie è brutta, ma:

-lui non è te, e la propria moglie probabilmente rientra nei suoi gusti. Il piacere è talmente soggettivo che è molto difficile esprimere pareri su altri. Io sono un uomo, sinceramente capisco quando un uomo è molto bello e piacente ma loffio, e quando un uomo è brutto e affascinante. Altre volte ho visto uomini brutti e loffi con belle donne. Potrei pensare "come cacchio fa quella a stare con uno così", ma evidentemente a quella attizza quel tipo di uomo. Non posso giudicare e non ne ho diritto.
-è logico poi che se uno si vuole fare l'amante... se la sceglie bella o carina: altrimenti si sta a casa sua no?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Tieni conto anche che tu punti molto sul fatto che la moglie è brutta, ma:
> 
> -lui non è te, e la propria moglie probabilmente rientra nei suoi gusti. Il piacere è talmente soggettivo che è molto difficile esprimere pareri su altri. Io sono un uomo, sinceramente capisco quando un uomo è molto bello e piacente ma loffio, e quando un uomo è brutto e affascinante. Altre volte ho visto uomini brutti e loffi con belle donne. Potrei pensare "come cacchio fa quella a stare con uno così", ma evidentemente a quella attizza quel tipo di uomo. Non posso giudicare e non ne ho diritto.
> -è logico poi che se uno si vuole fare l'amante... se la sceglie bella o carina: altrimenti si sta a casa sua no?


Andy neanche lui è bello, anche a me le mie amiche mi dicevano ma tu sei più bella, meriti di più etc....PEr fortuna l'amore non è solo per i belli! Poi io non sono certo Monica Bellucci e non solo perchè sono bionda....non è che faccio impazzire tutti gli uomini e comunque resta il fatto appunto che per quanto più carina, abbia sposato lei si e me no!
Quindi non punto sul fatto che lei possa averlo affascinato per altro e comunque ai suoi occhi sarà la più bella, delle donne.
Quando uno di innamora, io stessa, non mi sono mai innamorata di belli ma di persone che mi emozionavano, persone che mi rendevano felice, persone con cui mi sentivo un'altra persona....
Però hai colto un pò nell'ultimo punto, quello che dicevo io.....non per il fatto di essere carina, posso giustificare il fatto che gli piacevo e quindi lui voleva tenermi come amante.
Sul fatto che se a casa non ci stà perchè gli manca qualcosa convengo con te!!! E tornando al discorso non è questione di mogli belle o brutte...è questione di soddisfazione o meno!
Poi ti assicuro che ho visto uomini con mogli bellissime, tradire le proprie compagne, ugualmente. Non è la bellezza il motivo o la causa!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy neanche lui è bello, anche a me le mie amiche mi dicevano ma tu sei più bella, meriti di più etc....PEr fortuna l'amore non è solo per i belli! Poi io non sono certo Monica Bellucci e non solo perchè sono bionda....non è che faccio impazzire tutti gli uomini e comunque resta il fatto appunto che per quanto più carina, abbia sposato lei si e me no!
> Quindi non punto sul fatto che lei possa averlo affascinato per altro e comunque ai suoi occhi sarà la più bella, delle donne.
> Quando uno di innamora, io stessa, non mi sono mai innamorata di belli ma di persone che mi emozionavano, persone che mi rendevano felice, persone con cui mi sentivo un'altra persona....
> Però hai colto un pò nell'ultimo punto, quello che dicevo io.....non per il fatto di essere carina, *posso giustificare il fatto che gli piacevo* e quindi lui voleva tenermi come amante.
> ...


Sicuramente gli piacevi, altrimenti, ripeto, non stava lì a perdere tempo.
Poi dire donna bellissima vuol dire tutto o nulla. Anche per le donne il fascino conta tantissimo: si può essere solo un tipo, ma con una fascino tale che gli uomini ti cadono ai piedi. Nel mondo del cinema è anche molto chiara la cosa: ci sono attrici che, sinceramente sono bruttine, come Julia Roberts, che ha un sorriso di un pagliaccio, con la bocca grande come quella del cantante degli Aerosmith, eppure viene fatta passare per sex symbol. O anche Penelope Cruz.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sicuramente gli piacevi, altrimenti, ripeto, non stava lì a perdere tempo.
> Poi dire donna bellissima vuol dire tutto o nulla. Anche per le donne il fascino conta tantissimo: si può essere solo un tipo, ma con una fascino tale che gli uomini ti cadono ai piedi. Nel mondo del cinema è anche molto chiara la cosa: ci sono attrici che, sinceramente sono bruttine, come Julia Roberts, che ha un sorriso di un pagliaccio, con la bocca grande come quella del cantante degli Aerosmith, eppure viene fatta passare per sex symbol. O anche Penelope Cruz.


Andy, forse mi sono spiegata male, ma volevo dire che l'unico motivo per cui posso averlo interessato io è stato il fatto che possa essere più carina! Che poi l'amore è altro, lo dimostra che non è mai stato interessato a me.
Ma ha sposato LEI. LEI lo emoziona e lo ispira, in un modo che io non sono mai stata capace di fare.
Convengo con te, che ci sono donne che riescono a far cadere gli uomini ai loro piedi e non certo per l'avvenenza.
Ieri ero a un matrimonio e avevamo davanti una coppia, appiccicosissimi, e le mie amiche sono state tutto il tempo a dire ma che gli ha fatto quella per stregarlo così? E sono stata ore a dire evidentemente qualcosa ce l'ha che fisicamente non emerge, evidentemente è una che sa il fatto suo, è una che non è bisognosa di amore ecc..
Sono stata ore a difendere il fatto che l'amore non è questione di bellezza ma di sicurezza in se stessi, che l'amore lo attiri quando ti vuoi bene e tu per prima ti piaci....
Ma come nel mio caso in cui non ho avuto amor proprio e io stessa non credo in me stessa e nelle mie capacità, chi posso far innamorare o svenire ai miei piedi se non ho le doti, caratteriali, per farlo? Io sono pure carina ma credimi nessuno ha mai perso la testa per me. Se qualcuno ci prova ad avvicinarmi lo faccio scappare, prima di subito e gli altri neanche ci provano, tanto sono rigida.
Capisci anche perchè questa storia mi ha destabilizzato? Perchè per me fino ad ora solo due persone sono riuscite ad avvicinarmi e con le quali mi sono lasciata andare. Proprio per la difficoltà che ho io stessa a flirtare con gli uomini, non sono il tipo!
Quindi mi fa male due volte, mi sento presa in giro proprio perchè mi sono lasciata andare alla persona sbagliata e ne ho rifiutato altri 100. A cui non ho dato neanche la possibilità di conoscermi. Mi sono chiusa con la prima persona che mi ha ispirato e guarda come sono finita!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy, forse mi sono spiegata male, ma volevo dire che l'unico motivo per cui posso averlo interessato io è stato il fatto che possa *essere più carina!* Che poi l'amore è altro, lo dimostra che non è mai stato interessato a me.
> Ma ha sposato LEI. LEI lo emoziona e lo ispira, in un modo che io non sono mai stata capace di fare.
> Convengo con te, che ci sono donne che riescono a far cadere gli uomini ai loro piedi e non certo per l'avvenenza.
> Ieri ero a un matrimonio e avevamo davanti una coppia, appiccicosissimi, e le mie amiche sono state tutto il tempo a dire ma che gli ha fatto quella per stregarlo così? E sono stata ore a dire evidentemente qualcosa ce l'ha che fisicamente non emerge, evidentemente è una che sa il fatto suo, è una che non è bisognosa di amore ecc..
> ...


Non *più carina*, e qui che sbagli, nel confronto. Ti trovava carina, indipendentemente della moglie, che per lui è un altro mondo. Due mondi completamente separati.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Non *più carina*, e qui che sbagli, nel confronto. Ti trovava carina, indipendentemente della moglie, che per lui è un altro mondo. Due mondi completamente separati.


Vabbè, mettila come vuoi però quel mondo gli dato qualcosa in più che io non sono stata in grado di dare.
Emozioni, sensazioni, serenità, complicità, ecc....
Non sono il suo mondo!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Vabbè, mettila come vuoi però quel mondo gli dato qualcosa in più che io non sono stata in grado di dare.
> Emozioni, sensazioni, serenità, complicità, ecc....
> Non sono il suo mondo!



Magari neppure sua moglie lo ispira come pensi tu.
magari è quella che gli serve per il suo mondo, per le aspettative che ha dalla vita.
Magari sarà la donna deputata alla figliolanza e a servire i drink alle cene sociali.

O magari la ama, chissà.

In definitiva però non ha nulla in più di te, tu non hai nulla che ti manchi, hai solo avuto la sfortuna di incaponirti sull'uomo sbagliato..
Alcuni uomini hanno una capacità quasi inumana di decidere a priori a che punto si fermeranno in una relazione. 
Lui aveva deciso fin dall'inizio che certe cose da te non le voleva, e neppure se tu fossi stata bacco tabacco e venere tutto insieme l'avresti mai potuto incantare...


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Vabbè, mettila come vuoi però quel mondo gli dato qualcosa in più che io non sono stata in grado di dare.
> Emozioni, sensazioni, serenità, complicità, ecc....
> Non sono il suo mondo!


Il confronto è distorto, perchè non stai combattendo ad armi pari con la persona che lui ha sposato: la sua vita era naturalmente più piena di quella persona che di te.

Il problema della faccenda è che *tu non sapevi*. Non avresti nemmeno iniziato la storia. Ma una volta venuta alla luce, io stesso saprei che di fronte a persone sposate, io sono stato solo un diversivo.

Un'altra cosa: pensa se lui avesse deciso di rompere il matrimonio per un'altra donna. Sai che casini *solo per lui*? Di certo tu non li avresti potuti condividere con lui (che fai lo ospiti a casa tua, visto che probabilmente sarebbe uscito fuori di casa, con un mantenimento sul groppone?)
Per questo il confronto è impari, e lui lo sapeva benissimo (qui è la sua furbata e lucidità, da stronzo) creando una storia con una persona che fisicamente la attraeva, ma che finiva lì.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari neppure sua moglie lo ispira come pensi tu.
> magari è quella che gli serve per il suo mondo, per le aspettative che ha dalla vita.
> Magari sarà la donna deputata alla figliolanza e a servire i drink alle cene sociali.
> 
> ...


Nausica, quello che ho detto anche a lui, a parità di condizioni, io non posso avere niente meno di lei, di più si ma meno di lei No! Questo che mi fa rabbia, proprio questo che non ho niente di meno.
E anche per l'altra frase che ho evidenziato che, lui ha deciso a priori che non ero io. Non mi ha voluto neanche conoscere e sapere come poteva essere stare con me.
La mia rabbia nasce da tutte queste cose che, mi ha tenuta lì per anni, quando aveva deciso dal principio senza neanche avermi frequentato che non avrebbe mai messo in discussione LEI.
Capisci perchè ora sono così delusa per gli anni persi????
Perchè a un certo punto non mi ha liberato prima, anche se a modo suo ci ha provato a mandarmi via ad allontanarmi, perchè evitare la cosa più semplice, la verità?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il confronto è distorto, perchè non stai combattendo ad armi pari con la persona che lui ha sposato: la sua vita era naturalmente più piena di quella persona che di te.
> 
> Il problema della faccenda è che *tu non sapevi*. Non avresti nemmeno iniziato la storia. Ma una volta venuta alla luce, io stesso saprei che di fronte a persone sposate, io sono stato solo un diversivo.
> 
> ...


Andy dimentichi una cosa però, che lui non era già sposato quando ha conosciuto me....pardon quando ha insistito per incontrarmi e conoscermi.
Era fidanzato e ha avuto tre anni di tempo, prima di pronunciare il si definitivo per scegliere! Quindi non c'erano separazioni di mezzo all'epoca.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Il confronto è distorto, perchè non stai combattendo ad armi pari con la persona che lui ha sposato: la sua vita era naturalmente più piena di quella persona che di te.


Quanto al confronto distorto anche questo gli ho detto in quanto ovvio. Che almeno poteva prendersi una pausa di riflessione e cercare di capire se potevo essere quantomeno una persona da prendere in considerazione. 
Comunque ha deciso senza porsi il problema o domandarsi se potevo farlo felice o meno, quindi presumo che stava bene come sta!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy dimentichi una cosa però, che lui non era già sposato quando ha conosciuto me....pardon quando ha insistito per incontrarmi e conoscermi.
> Era fidanzato e ha avuto tre anni di tempo, prima di pronunciare il si definitivo per scegliere! Quindi non c'erano separazioni di mezzo all'epoca.


Ma tu sai quanta differenza di presenza e di condivisioni nella vita c'è tra lei e te nella sua vita? Se sono arrivati a un matrimonio, c'era molto più tra loro due che tra lui e te.


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Nausica, quello che ho detto anche a lui, a parità di condizioni, io *non posso avere niente meno di lei, di più si ma meno di lei No!* Questo che mi fa rabbia, proprio questo che non ho niente di meno.
> E anche per l'altra frase che ho evidenziato che, lui ha deciso a priori che non ero io. Non mi ha voluto neanche conoscere e sapere come poteva essere stare con me.
> La mia rabbia nasce da tutte queste cose che, mi ha tenuta lì per anni, quando aveva deciso dal principio senza neanche avermi frequentato che non avrebbe mai messo in discussione LEI.
> Capisci perchè ora sono così delusa per gli anni persi????
> Perchè a un certo punto non mi ha liberato prima, anche se a modo suo ci ha provato a mandarmi via ad allontanarmi, perchè evitare la cosa più semplice, la verità?


Ciao, 

forse ho capito male ... 

ma chi sei tu, per stabilire se una persona a te sconosciuta vale di più o di meno di te? 
Secondo quali parametri? … i tuoi? … 
Siete due persone differenti … e lui aveva deciso sin dall’inizio e a te, te l’ha detto cosa voleva … 

Perché non ti chiedi del perché hai voluto essere sorda e ignorare quella sua affermazione? 

Sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Nausica, quello che ho detto anche a lui, a parità di condizioni, io non posso avere niente meno di lei, di più si ma meno di lei No! Questo che mi fa rabbia, proprio questo che non ho niente di meno.
> E anche per l'altra frase che ho evidenziato che, lui ha deciso a priori che non ero io. Non mi ha voluto neanche conoscere e sapere come poteva essere stare con me.
> La mia rabbia nasce da tutte queste cose che, mi ha tenuta lì per anni, quando aveva deciso dal principio senza neanche avermi frequentato che non avrebbe mai messo in discussione LEI.
> Capisci perchè ora sono così delusa per gli anni persi????
> Perchè a un certo punto non mi ha liberato prima, anche se a modo suo ci ha provato a mandarmi via ad allontanarmi, perchè evitare la cosa più semplice, la verità?


non ti ha liberato perchè gli faceva comodo.
Non è una bella persona, e ti fa rabbia avere pensato a lui per 5 anni, a lui che non è una bella persona.
E magari si giustificava, se mai ne ha sentito il bisogno, dicendosi che ti aveva detto che non voleva nulla da te oltre quello che aveva, e che se c'era un'altra, che differenza faceva?
Certo che sono solo giustificazioni insulse, ma se cerchi un perchè, i perchè sono estremamente prosaici.

A te, col tempo, fare pace con te stessa...

La mia storia è moooolto diversa, io ho tradito, ma io pure ogni tanto vivo l'amarezza di avere usato male anni di vita. Fortunatamente, questa sensazione mi fa male sempre meno, eprchè intanto sto andando avanti, e quando ci penso aggiungo "bè, quelli sono andati, adesso però ho tutto il resto della mia vita!"


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse ho capito male ...
> 
> ...


Parole dure, ma le condivido appieno.

D'altro canto, è quello che è successo anche a me, e le ho accettate


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse ho capito male ...
> 
> ...



All'inizio c'è bisogno di scaricare la propria rabbia, di poter urlare "quello stronzo" e di potersi piangere un poco addosso... questa fase è necessaria... dopo verrà la consapevolezza delle proprie responsabilità nell'aver accettato certe cose...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma tu sai quanta differenza di presenza e di condivisioni nella vita c'è tra lei e te nella sua vita? Se sono arrivati a un matrimonio, c'era molto più tra loro due che tra lui e te.


Certo che lo so ma, se non mi è stata la possibilità di condividerci qualcosa, come potevo fare io?
Non è che io non volessi condividerci niente. Non è che quando si è operato agli occhi io non volessi stare vicino a lui, l'ho sostenuto a modo mio, chiamandolo ogni giorno ma se lui non mi ha permesso di entrarci nella sua vita, come facevo????
Oppure vogliamo parlare del lavoro, quando ha rischiato il licenziamento?
Oppure di quando mi ha confessato che non può avere figli?
Pensi che io non lo abbia sostenuto o mia sia divertita a stare a 100 Km di distanza senza poterlo sostenere?
Oppure vogliamo parlare di quando la madre si è operata all'alluce valgo? O di quando suo fratello ha avuto le sue figlie?
Gli ho fatto gli auguri anche per le nipoti, ricordo ogni singola data dei compleanni della sua famiglia....
Pensi che io mi sia divertita a non potergli dare l'amore che volevo e potevo dare?


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Certo che lo so ma, se non mi è stata la possibilità di condividerci qualcosa, come potevo fare io?
> Non è che io non volessi condividerci niente. Non è che quando si è operato agli occhi io non volessi stare vicino a lui, l'ho sostenuto a modo mio, chiamandolo ogni giorno ma se lui non mi ha permesso di entrarci nella sua vita, come facevo????
> Oppure vogliamo parlare del lavoro, quando ha rischiato il licenziamento?
> Oppure di quando mi ha confessato che non può avere figli?
> ...



nessuno dubita che tu saresti stata una compagna amorevole e quantomai affettuosa e vicina.

Ma non è questo il punto.
Lui aveva deciso a prescindere. Non vi ha paragonate, non ci sono state lotte, non eri in gioco fin dall'inizio, mi spiace.
Non hai "perso", sei stata usata per quello che voleva... e lo hai lasciato fare...
Non penso che si sia mai chiesto se tu saresti stata una compagna più adatta a lui, o migliore.

E anche in questo caso, che tristezza se vi avesse pesato come arance al mercato...

Diavoletta, è uno stronzo e basta. Tu non potevi cambiarlo, lui non aveva intenzione di accogliere la persona che sei.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Certo che lo so ma, se non mi è stata la possibilità di condividerci qualcosa, come potevo fare io?
> Non è che io non volessi condividerci niente. Non è che quando si è operato agli occhi io non volessi stare vicino a lui, l'ho sostenuto a modo mio, chiamandolo ogni giorno ma se lui non mi ha permesso di entrarci nella sua vita, come facevo????
> Oppure vogliamo parlare del lavoro, quando ha rischiato il licenziamento?
> Oppure di quando mi ha confessato che non può avere figli?
> ...


Quando parlo di condivisione non parlo di queste cose, perchè queste cose non fanno una storia tra due persone. Anche mia nonna mi chiama al compleanno per farmi gli auguri...
*Avete viaggiato? Siete stati in giro insieme per più giorni? Siete andati insieme a feste di amici, capodanni, a mare? Avete condiviso quello di cui è fatta la vera vita* piuttosto che vedervi per fare l'amore o andare a comprare una cosa al centro commerciale? Piuttosto che degli sms?
Se lui ha fatto con la propria moglie quello che io ho messo in grassetto, il confronto è nullo, per lui la moglie attuale è nel suo passato più intimo, è un legame più forte.
Che poi sia stronzo è un altro discorso.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse ho capito male ...
> 
> ...


Io non ho detto che lei vale meno di me....ma che IO non valgo meno di lei...
Ho voluta ignorarla per il semplice fatto che stiamo qui disquisendo da giorni che, nella mia testa ero convinta che se lui mi avesse conosciuto si sarebbe potuto innamorare di me.
Ora capisco che fate fatica voi a capire i meccanismi psicologici degli altri ma, io lo dico da pagine e pagine il motivo.
IO ERO CONVINTA, che se solo mi avesse conosciuto veramente e frequentato in modo diverso, nella quotidianità che non abbiamo mai avuto, forse e dico forse qualcosa poteva essere diverso.
Quindi cara sienne non ti preoccupare per me.....sai, ho passato anni a credermi inferiore di tutto il resto del mondo che oggi, non permetto più a nessuno di mettere in discussione me stessa e le mie capacità!
Neanche a te! Non sono una stupida e sono abbastanza intelligente di aver pensato a tante cose, tutte quelle che qui mi vengono dette io le ho affrontate, da sola e non, anche con l'ausilio di uno psicologo.
Mi sono messa in discussione e tutto posso essere fuorchè superba! Visto che il mio problema è proprio il fatto di sentirmi sempre in difetto rispetto agli altri.
Oggi sono arrivata alla consapevolezza che appunto io posso essere diversa da qualunque altra donna ma, non inferiore!
Quindi non stabilisco chi è migliore o peggiore di me, stabilisco solo che IO non sono migliore o peggiore di nessun'altro!


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

*Diavoletta*

Leggo tanti pregiudizi nelle cose che scrivi tu, ma non solo tu.
Ci si sposa per un grande amore, intesa, complicità ecc.
Ma chi l'ha detto?
Si ha un'amante per avere sesso trasgressivo mentre il marito o la moglie è una mummia.
Ma chi l'ha detto?
Ci sono matrimoni nei quali il sesso va benissimo eppure i coniugi hanno amanti e ci sono matrimoni senza sesso dove non c'è tradimento.
Ci sono amanti funamboli del sesso e amanti da conquistare e da sgrezzare o guidare.
Ci si sposa per tante ragioni diverse: per compiacere le attese della famiglia, per avere un calore familiare garantito, per fare una società commerciale, per dividere (e non condividere) i problemi della vita, per avere figli o per non averne e, a seconda dello scopo, si sceglie la persona più adatta.
E sono altrettante e di più le ragioni per cui si sceglie di restare sposati e ancora di più quelle per cui si ha un'amante.
Basta leggere un paio di giorni qui.
Pochi giorni fa ho visto un'intervista a Fabio Volo che affermava che non si spisa a donna che si ama, ma quella che si considera adatta a essere la madre dei propri figli. Questa è un'idea del matrimonio. Ce ne sono molte altre.
Diavoletta non ha senso che continui a paragonarti a un'altra donna di cui non sai nulla. Potrebbe essere mille volte meglio o peggio di te, nulla cambierebbe i fatti.
Quello che devi smettere di fare è svalutarti.
Il rapporto con questo "uomo" ti ha dimostrato che sei in grado di lasciati andare, potrai farlo con un altro. Guardati intorno!


----------



## sienne (4 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> All'inizio c'è bisogno di scaricare la propria rabbia, di poter urlare "quello stronzo" e di potersi piangere un poco addosso... questa fase è necessaria... dopo verrà la consapevolezza delle proprie responsabilità nell'aver accettato certe cose...


Ciao, 

forse faccio confusione … 

ma un conto è la rabbia … tutta la mia comprensione … 
un conto è “offendere / valutare” una persona a lei sconosciuta e che non ha fatto niente … 

 … mi ha dato fastidio … e se l'altra non sa niente, povera lei ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

MODALITA' FESSERIA *ON*

Intervallo:

Sono convinto che se la Bellucci mi conoscesse davvero piuttosto che sapere che la osservo dalla TV, si innamorerebbe di me. Maledetta TV!

MODALITA' FESSERIA *OFF*


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Leggo tanti pregiudizi nelle cose che scrivi tu, ma non solo tu.
> Ci si sposa per un grande amore, intesa, complicità ecc.
> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> Si ha un'amante per avere sesso trasgressivo mentre il marito o la moglie è una mummia.
> ...


Condivido quello che dici, tranne il pensiero di Fabio Volo, che è uno che la pensa come tutti e non un filosofo. Non siamo mantidi religiose per cui io uomo mi devo affossare per dare un figlio a una donna. Siamo uomini.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> nessuno dubita che tu saresti stata una compagna amorevole e quantomai affettuosa e vicina.
> 
> Ma non è questo il punto.
> Lui aveva deciso a prescindere. Non vi ha paragonate, non ci sono state lotte, non eri in gioco fin dall'inizio, mi spiace.
> ...


 Nausica purtroppo concordo con te. Non volevo che lui facesse la pesa di niente.
Gli ho solo detto che, nel momento in cui ha fatto tanto per incontrarmi e ci siamo conosciuti e comunque per qualcosa gli sono piaciuta al punto da vederci ogni settimana poteva almeno darmi la possibilità di essere me stessa, di comportarmi da donna.
Invece lui appunto aveva deciso fin dal principio, per questo mi chiedo, per la persona che sono, comunque buona e comunque alla fine una persona che gli ha voluto bene, perchè continuare a farmi soffrire consapevole di farmi male?
Perchè non ha avuto comunque pietà davanti le mie continue richieste di essere e far parte della sua vita...
Perchè non sia rotto le balle in tutti questi anni dei miei continui e giornalieri litigi, quando poteva liberarsi(proprio perchè io non sono MAI stata una scelta), nel modo più diretto e ovvio?

Si è uno grandissimo egoista e stronzo....a mio avviso narcisista, la definizione che più gli si addice!


----------



## Sole (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Nausica, quello che ho detto anche a lui, a parità di condizioni, io non posso avere niente meno di lei, di più si ma meno di lei No! Questo che mi fa rabbia, proprio questo che non ho niente di meno.
> E anche per l'altra frase che ho evidenziato che, lui ha deciso a priori che non ero io. Non mi ha voluto neanche conoscere e sapere come poteva essere stare con me.
> *La mia rabbia nasce da tutte queste cose che, mi ha tenuta lì per anni, quando aveva deciso dal principio senza neanche avermi frequentato che non avrebbe mai messo in discussione LEI.*Capisci perchè ora sono così delusa per gli anni persi????
> Perchè a un certo punto non mi ha liberato prima, anche se a modo suo ci ha provato a mandarmi via ad allontanarmi, perchè evitare la cosa più semplice, la verità?


Cara, posso comprendere e immaginare tutta la rabbia che stai provando. Ora per te è il tempo, giustamente, di riflettere su questa esperienza per poterla superare. Giusto, quindi, non archiviare subito. Giusto venire qui a parlarne per tentare di capire.

Attenta, però, a parlarne e a rifletterne nei giusti termini, altrimenti tutto questo diventa un'inutile aggiunta ai cinque anni che consideri sprecati.

Quello che lui prova per la moglie, bella o brutta che sia, tu non puoi saperlo. Non puoi conoscere i motivi che spingono alcune persone a stabilire che altre sono i pezzi mancanti e necessari della propria vita. Non puoi conoscere le risorse, le qualità, i punti di forza che lui riconosce nella sua compagna, nè la natura del vincolo che li tiene legati. Queste sono cose che, in fondo, non ti riguardano.

Puoi stare a discutere fino alla nausea sul perchè tu, più carina e dotata, ti ritrovi, adesso, nei panni della terza incomoda tradita. Questa è la realtà. La sua testa resterà per te un mistero insondabile anche se perderai notti intere tentando di decifrarlo. Perciò rassegnati e cerca di spostare l'attenzione sull'altro elemento determinante di tutta questa vicenda: tu.

Cosa puoi fare per affrontare questa delusione? Come potrai evitare di farti torturare dal pensiero di lui? Come leccherai le tue ferite? In che modo ti darai da fare per stare meglio? Qual è il tuo grado di responsabilità in questa storia? C'erano dei segnali che hai ignorato, più o meno consapevolmente, nel suo comportamento? Se sì, perchè li hai ignorati? Quali bisogni appagava questa storia? Quali bisogni avresti voluto che appagasse? Come sei disposta a lavorare su di te per uscire più forte da questa esperienza?

Come vedi gli spunti di riflessione sono infiniti. Comincia a rispondere con sincerità a queste domande, comincia a fare chiarezza dentro te stessa. Smetti di pensare a lui e alla moglie e concentrati su l'unico fattore che puoi davvero cambiare: te stessa.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse faccio confusione …
> 
> ...


Che alla fine fine della storia, è proprio l'altra ad essere stata cornificata, *formalmente*.


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Condivido quello che dici, tranne il pensiero di Fabio Volo, che è uno che la pensa come tutti e non un filosofo. Non siamo mantidi religiose per cui io uomo mi devo affossare per dare un figlio a una donna. Siamo uomini.


Ti pare che citassi Fabio Volo come un filosofo o ne sposassi il modo di pensare?
Tu lo condividi?
Era un modo di pensare riferito come esempio di UN  modo secondo il quale non avrebbe senso per una sua ipotetica ex pensare di non essere stata amata.
Non ho fatto che dire dilungandomi che "ogni rapporto è a sè".


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Quando parlo di condivisione non parlo di queste cose, perchè queste cose non fanno una storia tra due persone. Anche mia nonna mi chiama al compleanno per farmi gli auguri...
> *Avete viaggiato? Siete stati in giro insieme per più giorni? Siete andati insieme a feste di amici, capodanni, a mare? Avete condiviso quello di cui è fatta la vera vita* piuttosto che vedervi per fare l'amore o andare a comprare una cosa al centro commerciale? Piuttosto che degli sms?
> Se lui ha fatto con la propria moglie quello che io ho messo in grassetto, il confronto è nullo, per lui la moglie attuale è nel suo passato più intimo, è un legame più forte.
> Che poi sia stronzo è un altro discorso.


Andy ho chiesto ogni giorno per 5 anni di poter fare queste cose, l'ho scritto e riscritto, in ogni pagina ma se LUI non voleva in quanto aveva già la sua compagna io che cosa potevo fare????
Niente!
Quindi no non abbiamo avuto queste cose, perchè lui le aveva. Io le ho chieste ogni santo giorno, ogni santo giorno.
Quindi non poteva crearsi niente con me, ovvio, è quello che gli ho ribadito per anni, che ovviamente non poteva innamorarsi di me se non ci condivideva la vita fatta di quotidianità!
Pensi che non gli abbia detto anche questo?
Ancora dopo pagine e pagine devo stare qui a scrivere ho detto e fatto tutto quello che mi dite? Ancora devo dimostrare che un minimo di cervello ce l'ho?


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Ti pare che citassi Fabio Volo come un filosofo o ne sposassi il modo di pensare?
> Tu lo condividi?
> Era un modo di pensare riferito come esempio di UN  modo secondo il quale non avrebbe senso per una sua ipotetica ex pensare di non essere stata amata.
> Non ho fatto che dire dilungandomi che "ogni rapporto è a sè".


Infatti quoto assolutamente il tuo pensiero... e che Fabio Volo ci stonava, avrei preferito un Russell o un Popper...


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> *Andy ho chiesto ogni giorno per 5 anni di poter fare queste cose, l'ho scritto e riscritto, in ogni pagina ma se LUI non voleva in quanto aveva già la sua compagna io che cosa potevo fare????*
> Niente!
> Quindi no non abbiamo avuto queste cose, perchè lui le aveva. Io le ho chieste ogni santo giorno, ogni santo giorno.
> Quindi non poteva crearsi niente con me, ovvio, è quello che gli ho ribadito per anni, che ovviamente non poteva innamorarsi di me se non ci condivideva la vita fatta di quotidianità!
> ...


Allora, se io frequento una donna ed in cinque anni (anzi, già entro il primo anno) lei rifiuta di condividere con me le cose *normali *della vita che io DESIDERO e gli chiedo. Beh, è chiaro da subito. Un uomo davvero innamorato non aspetta nemmeno sentirsele chiedere da una donna: le propone


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Leggo tanti pregiudizi nelle cose che scrivi tu, ma non solo tu.
> Ci si sposa per un grande amore, intesa, complicità ecc.
> Ma chi l'ha detto?
> Si ha un'amante per avere sesso trasgressivo mentre il marito o la moglie è una mummia.
> ...



Conosco bene Fabio Volo, ho letto ogni suo libro e so bene il suo pensiero e l'idea che ha dell'amore e delle donne! Non parla di altro nei libri. 
Non ho pregiudizi di sorta e come ho scritto molte volte conosco anche io mille storie diverse, non serve che io legga qui dentro, leggo già abbastanza altrove, non è questo il solo forum che conosco.
Non mi voglio svalutare, appunto! Per quello dicevo e scrivevo che non la conosco e non mi interessa cosa ha trovato in lei. A me interessa solo sapere perchè non ha lasciato perdere me.


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti quoto assolutamente il tuo pensiero... e che Fabio Volo ci stonava, avrei preferito un Russell o un Popper...


Non conosco le idee di Russel e Popper sul matrimonio e sull'amore, ma mi sembrava illuminante per questo caso Volo. Così come possono essere illuminanti le opinioni e le esperienze di chi scrive qui come casistica di modi diversi di pensare.
I guai nella vita nascono quando ci si aspetta che gli altri ragionino come noi o abbiano il nostro quadro valoriale; non si può che finire a tormentarsi chiedendosi "come ha potuto?!" o "ma come gli è venuto in mente?!".
Ognuno è diverso e c'è chi si sposa anche per condividere le spese e restare vicino a casa di mammà.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> Non conosco le idee di Russel e Popper sul matrimonio e sull'amore, ma mi sembrava illuminante per questo caso Volo. Così come possono essere illuminanti le opinioni e le esperienze di chi scrive qui come casistica di modi diversi di pensare.
> I guai nella vita nascono quando ci si aspetta che gli altri ragionino come noi o abbiano il nostro quadro valoriale; non si può che finire a tormentarsi chiedendosi "come ha potuto?!" o "ma come gli è venuto in mente?!".
> Ognuno è diverso e c'è chi si sposa anche *per condividere le spese e restare vicino a casa di mammà*.


Frecciatine rabbiosa? Eh, eh, ti ho beccato


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conosco bene Fabio Volo, ho letto ogni suo libro e so bene il suo pensiero e l'idea che ha dell'amore e delle donne! Non parla di altro nei libri.
> Non ho pregiudizi di sorta e come ho scritto molte volte conosco anche io mille storie diverse, non serve che io legga qui dentro, leggo già abbastanza altrove, non è questo il solo forum che conosco.
> Non mi voglio svalutare, appunto! Per quello dicevo e scrivevo che non la conosco e non mi interessa cosa ha trovato in lei. A me interessa solo sapere perchè non ha lasciato perdere me.


Tu accetti di non sapere perché ha sposato lei, ma non accetti che lui abbia ragionato in modo diverso da quello che tu consideri giusto, naturale, logico e che non sia tato sincero con te o non ti abbia lasciata.
Allora vedi che non stai per nulla riconoscendo che lui sia come è.
Ti fai troppe domande su di lui e poche su di te.
Riconsidera quello che ti ha scritto Sole:"Cosa puoi fare per affrontare questa delusione? Come potrai evitare di farti torturare dal pensiero di lui? Come leccherai le tue ferite? In che modo ti darai da fare per stare meglio? Qual è il tuo grado di responsabilità in questa storia? C'erano dei segnali che hai ignorato, più o meno consapevolmente, nel suo comportamento? Se sì, perchè li hai ignorati? Quali bisogni appagava questa storia? Quali bisogni avresti voluto che appagasse? Come sei disposta a lavorare su di te per uscire più forte da questa esperienza?"


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Frecciatine rabbiosa? Eh, eh, ti ho beccato View attachment 4133


??????????????
Era un esempio.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

Ospite2 ha detto:


> ??????????????
> Era un esempio.


Scherzavo, ma pensavo scherzosamente che lei avesse fatto *il suo esempio*, visto il rancore.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> MODALITA' FESSERIA *ON*
> 
> Intervallo:
> 
> ...




Almeno mi hai fato ridere!Simpatico! Anche se mi prendi in giro!


----------



## Ospite2 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scherzavo, ma pensavo scherzosamente che lei avesse fatto *il suo esempio*, visto il rancore.


Certo potrebbe essere il caso del tipo di Diavoletta.


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Nausica purtroppo concordo con te. Non volevo che lui facesse la pesa di niente.
> Gli ho solo detto che, nel momento in cui ha fatto tanto per incontrarmi e ci siamo conosciuti e comunque per qualcosa gli sono piaciuta al punto da vederci ogni settimana poteva almeno darmi la possibilità di essere me stessa, di comportarmi da donna.
> Invece lui appunto aveva deciso fin dal principio, per questo mi chiedo, per la persona che sono, comunque buona e comunque alla fine una persona che gli ha voluto bene, perchè continuare a farmi soffrire consapevole di farmi male?
> Perchè non ha avuto comunque pietà davanti le mie continue richieste di essere e far parte della sua vita...
> ...



Perchè, perchè...
Anche se ti dicesse i suoi perchè non ci crederesti mi sa, immagineresti una qualche altra ragione nascosta.
perchè il suo comportamento è al di là del concepibile per te, e quindi un "mi andava così, ti avevo avvertito, se mi sono sposato che differenza fa?" non potresti crederlo.

Quanto ti cambia sapere il "vero" perchè?
Ti ha ingannato, ti sei lasciata ingannare, hai sprecato 5 anni di vita a farti trattare meno di quello che vali, cosa cambiano i perchè?
Gli piacevi di certo, ma al di là di questo non voleva conoscere la persona che sei.
Questo già non lo rende l'uomo per te.
Mi spiace, ma l'unica è sospirare sugli anni sprecati per lui -e che però intanto hai usato per altre cose, mica glieli hai regalati- e cercare di non arrovellarti inutilmente su ragioni che non ti saranno mai chiare, eprchè tu non sei come lui.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Almeno mi hai fato ridere!Simpatico! Anche se mi prendi in giro!


Eh diavoletta, ti capisco tantissimo, sapessi quanto sto soffrendo io in questi giorni e sai benissimo perchè.

Spesso è molto facile dare giudizi sulle storie degli altri, ma poi quando ci rimaniamo noi infangati, siamo noi che non accettiamo i pareri degli altri, anche quando desideriamo saperli


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scherzavo, ma pensavo scherzosamente che lei avesse fatto *il suo esempio*, visto il rancore.


Andy partivo dal presupposto che come mi hai detto anche tu in qualche misura gli piacevo altrimenti non avrebbe perso tutto quel tempo con me.
Partendo da questo presupposto, che pi anche la mia amica mi dice, mi viene anche spontaneo pensare che visto che qualcosa di base c'era se fosse stato interessato anche a frequentarmi in altro modo non è detto che io non potessi piacergli anche come donna.
Non è che ogni cosa che scrivo, vuole essere riduttiva o semplificata qui.
Dopo pagine di post in cui mi leggete, speravo di avervi anche fatto capire che non sono stupida e banale, come a volte mi fate apparire qui!
Invece vedo che siamo sempre alle solite!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta,
non credo che qui qualcuno non veda che soffri, e che non capisca che anno dopo anno è sempre più difficile lasciare perdere, dopo l'investimento di tempo e energie e amore che ci hai messo.
Nessuno vuole darti della stupida.
Solo farti notare, come Sole e altri hanno magnificamente espresso, che concentrarti sulle sue motivazioni anzichè sulle tue non ti aiuterà a uscire dalla tua rabbia e tristezza...


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy partivo dal presupposto che come mi hai detto anche tu in qualche misura gli piacevo altrimenti non avrebbe perso tutto quel tempo con me.
> Partendo da questo presupposto, che pi anche la mia amica mi dice, mi viene anche spontaneo pensare che visto che qualcosa di base c'era se fosse stato interessato anche a frequentarmi in altro modo non è detto che io non potessi piacergli anche come donna.
> Non è che ogni cosa che scrivo, vuole essere riduttiva o semplificata qui.
> Dopo pagine di post in cui mi leggete, speravo di avervi anche fatto capire che non sono stupida e banale, come a volte mi fate apparire qui!
> *Invece vedo che siamo sempre alle solite*!


Su questi argomenti siamo sempre alle solite


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Perchè, perchè...
> Anche se ti dicesse i suoi perchè non ci crederesti mi sa, immagineresti una qualche altra ragione nascosta.
> perchè il suo comportamento è al di là del concepibile per te, e quindi un "mi andava così, ti avevo avvertito, se mi sono sposato che differenza fa?" non potresti crederlo.
> 
> ...


nausica ancora una volta ti quoto, certo che ormai qualunque cosa dica non gli credo più!
Che devo dirti, ne uscirò, oggi però esterno i pensieri che mi affollano il cervello e già metterli nero su bianco è qualcosa per me, perchè oltre tenermi occupata ed evitare di fare cazzate mi aiuta a passare tempo!
Alla fine se ci fai caso, ogni cosa che mi dite suggerite è qualcosa che io ho detto o fatto con lui....devo lasciare tempo al dolore di smaltire questa rabbia! Tutto qui!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> nausica ancora una volta ti quoto, certo che ormai *qualunque cosa dica non gli credo più*!
> Che devo dirti, ne uscirò, oggi però esterno i pensieri che mi affollano il cervello e già metterli nero su bianco è qualcosa per me, perchè oltre tenermi occupata ed evitare di fare cazzate mi aiuta a passare tempo!
> Alla fine se ci fai caso, ogni cosa che mi dite suggerite è qualcosa che io ho detto o fatto con lui....devo lasciare tempo al dolore di smaltire questa rabbia! Tutto qui!


Ma scusa, lo stai ancora cercando?


----------



## tesla (4 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Solo farti notare, come Sole e altri hanno magnificamente espresso, che concentrarti sulle sue motivazioni anzichè sulle tue non ti aiuterà a uscire dalla tua rabbia e tristezza...


senz'altro è un inutile torcimento di neuroni quello che sta facendo, ma in parte lo faccio anch'io.
mi domando il perchè e il percome mi abbia fatto così male o che razza di persona sia, per cercare di capire e sbrindellare il velo che mi copre gli occhi. almeno..credo!
è come se cercando di mettere a fuoco le ragioni di certi comportamenti o certe abiezioni, si permettesse alla propria mente di digerirle, assimilarle. per me è un boccone talmente grosso, tipo palla da rugby direi, che non posso fare a meno di ruminare in continuazione e credo anche lei!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse faccio confusione …
> 
> ...


Ok povera lei! Ma qui mi sembrate sempre tutti perfetti ma voi nei vostri momenti no, non mi sfogate mai con le persone sbagliate e non dite mai cose che non pensate?
Sono pensieri, pensieri sparsi, hai presente l'Ulisse di Joyce.
Io qui metto nero su bianco i pensieri che mi affollano il cervello, pensieri sparsi senza controllo! Pensieri, domande, riflessioni, dubbi, incertezze...
Esprimo emozioni e sensazioni che al momento mi assalgono. Come la primo istinto volevo metterlo a testa in giù e frustarlo in piazza.
Non è che poi tutto quello che mi passa per il cervello faccio!
E' uno sfogo e se sono venuta in forum sul tradimento è proprio per capire le dinamiche anche differenti e che cambiano da persona a persona, qui dove magari ci sono esperienze e uomini e donne che hanno vissuto il mio stesso problema e mi aiutino a superarlo.
facendomi anche riflettere!


----------



## Nausicaa (4 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> senz'altro è un inutile torcimento di neuroni quello che sta facendo, ma in parte lo faccio anch'io.
> mi domando il perchè e il percome mi abbia fatto così male o che razza di persona sia, per cercare di capire e sbrindellare il velo che mi copre gli occhi. almeno..credo!
> è come se cercando di mettere a fuoco le ragioni di certi comportamenti o certe abiezioni, si permettesse alla propria mente di digerirle, assimilarle. per me è un boccone talmente grosso, tipo palla da rugby direi, che non posso fare a meno di ruminare in continuazione e credo anche lei!


ti scrivo una cosa nel tuo 3d


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> senz'altro è un inutile torcimento di neuroni quello che sta facendo, ma in parte lo faccio anch'io.
> mi domando il perchè e il percome mi abbia fatto così male o che razza di persona sia, per cercare di capire e sbrindellare il velo che mi copre gli occhi. almeno..credo!
> è come se cercando di mettere a fuoco le ragioni di certi comportamenti o certe abiezioni, si permettesse alla propria mente di digerirle, assimilarle. per me è un boccone talmente grosso, tipo palla da rugby direi, che non posso fare a meno di ruminare in continuazione e credo anche lei!


Grazie tesla, un pò è così, il chiedermi il perchè e per come è un pò cercare di dipanare una matassa infinita. So bene che non esistono risposte e che neanche lui è in grado di fornirmele.
Gli piacevo ma non mi amava.
Io devo cercare di far sbollire questa rabbia per potermi concentrare su altro, per ripartire da me stessa!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma scusa, lo stai ancora cercando?


No! Però appena scoperto gliel'ho chiesto e mi ha dato le sue risposte a metà, le sue scuse etc. A cui non ho creduto e non credo ovviamente.
Gli avevo mandato una mail e mi disse che avrebbe voluto rispondere....non credo lo farà mai ma nel caso un giorno mi scriverà vi terrò informati.


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No! Però appena scoperto gliel'ho chiesto e mi ha dato le sue risposte a metà, le sue scuse etc. A cui non ho creduto e non credo ovviamente.
> Gli avevo mandato una mail e mi disse che avrebbe voluto rispondere....non credo lo farà mai ma nel caso un giorno mi scriverà vi terrò informati.


Sai, però questa corrispondenza che continua sapendo che non si arriva al lieto fine, non farà altro che prolungare il tuo tormento interiore. Come accade a me...


----------



## tesla (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Grazie tesla, un pò è così, il chiedermi il perchè e per come è un pò cercare di dipanare una matassa infinita.


la cosa più stressante per me è capire quando devo sbrogliare e quando no, ovvero quando il pensiero inizia ad essere deletereo e assassino come un mantra ripetuto all'infinito (cosa che, ammettiamolo, instupidisce un po') e quando invece è utile per l'assimilazione.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> la cosa più stressante per me è capire quando devo sbrogliare e quando no, ovvero quando il pensiero inizia ad essere deletereo e assassino come un mantra ripetuto all'infinito (cosa che, ammettiamolo, instupidisce un po') e quando invece è utile per l'assimilazione.


Non posso aiutarti Tesla, perchè purtroppo  anche io devo capire come fare per comandare me stessa e i miei pensieri e dirottarli altrove.
Ancora sono in balia di questi momenti, in cui passo da pensieri di vendetta a momenti di riflessione. Io ho bisogno del mio tempo adesso per far si che dentro di me torni il sereno e l'equilibrio. Devo trovare anche io il modo che i pensieri non mi portino alla pazzia ma bensì alla'assimilazione di questa storia, per poterla archiviare!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, però questa corrispondenza che continua sapendo che non si arriva al lieto fine, non farà altro che prolungare il tuo tormento interiore. Come accade a me...


Andy mi hanno consigliato di cambiare numero di telefono ma non credo di doverlo fare io. Spero vivamente lo faccia lui. Oppure che lui cancelli il mio, perchè io purtroppo ce l'ho impresso nella memoria e non so come cancellarlo da lì.

Quanto alla mail, idem, se mi risponderà un giorno....ma dubito, un pò lo conosco e se voleva dirmi delle cose, gliel'ho scritto migliaia di volte, poteva farlo e risponder subito. Io cercherò di non contattarlo più dal suo canto spero mi aiuti qualora fallisca nei miei presupposti ignorandomi.
Prima o poi passerà.


----------



## Dragonfly (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy mi hanno consigliato di cambiare numero di telefono ma non credo di doverlo fare io. Spero vivamente lo faccia lui. Oppure che lui cancelli il mio, perchè io purtroppo ce l'ho impresso nella memoria e non so come cancellarlo da lì.
> 
> Quanto alla mail, idem, se mi risponderà un giorno....ma dubito, un pò lo conosco e se voleva dirmi delle cose, gliel'ho scritto migliaia di volte, poteva farlo e risponder subito. Io cercherò di non contattarlo più dal suo canto spero mi aiuti qualora fallisca nei miei presupposti ignorandomi.
> Prima o poi passerà.


E' un atteggiamento passivo. Quando si decide di chiudere veramente si tagliano i ponti. Il modo in cui scrivi alcune cose, il fatto che lui debba cambiare numero, la possibilità che ti tieni aperta di scrivergli o messaggiargli indica che una parte di te non lo lascia andare. Perché devi aspettare delle sue spiegazioni? Il modo in cui si e' comportato con te in questi anni, le bugie o il mistero, e' già una comunicazione da parte sua: "non ti amo, almeno non abbastanza da voler condividere la mia vita con te". Prima lo comprendi, prima dimentichi e vai avanti. Ti stai facendo troppe seghe mentali. L'uomo che ama te lo dimostra, non ti tiene da ruota di scorta, non ti nasconde agli altri, vuole stare con te. Se lui tornasse con qualche patetica scusa, ci rifiliresti ancora dietro. Tira fuori le palle e LASCIALO LI', gli hai dato già troppi anni e troppo dolore. Ma poi, che ha di così speciale?? Cosa ti ha dato oltre a prenderti in giro per anni. Il tuo non e' amore, era una sfida.
Vai avanti!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy mi hanno consigliato di cambiare numero di telefono ma non credo di doverlo fare io. Spero vivamente lo faccia lui. Oppure che lui cancelli il mio, perchè io purtroppo ce l'ho impresso nella memoria e non so come cancellarlo da lì.
> 
> Quanto alla mail, idem, se mi risponderà un giorno....ma dubito, un pò lo conosco e se voleva dirmi delle cose, gliel'ho scritto migliaia di volte, poteva farlo e risponder subito. Io cercherò di non contattarlo più dal suo canto spero mi aiuti qualora fallisca nei miei presupposti ignorandomi.
> Prima o poi passerà.


Diavoletta, quoto Dragonfly in toto. Ho la sensazione che se lui ti chiamasse per continuare la cosa, senza darti altre spiegazioni, tu accetteresti solo perchè ti piace, anche nel suo modo di fare. A questo punto, visto anche i tuoi sfoghi, non ci dovrebbero essere ancora attese via mail e speranze che sia lui che decida di cambiare un numero di telefono. E' come dire, lui ha ancora il guinzaglio, e spero che torni a mettermelo...


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

Purtroppo quando dopo una storia ci si arrabbia, ci si sfoga, si insulta quella persona, si dice che si sta cercando di uscirne, ma poi in realtà si sta lì e si spera che lui/lei ci cerchi, ci chiami, perchè ha il nostro numero di telefono o l'email, che di certo, non cambierò mai, perchè non mi troverebbe più, quindi al limite è meglio che lo faccia lui/lei, allora le cose sono due:


1-lo ami e stai sperando ancora in lui
2-lo odi e vuoi continuare a battere finchè tu non riesca a vincere

Naaaaa... ma chi prendo in giro, il punto 2 è il punto 1 mascherato.

In realtà lo ami e basta, tutto il resto è rabbia nel non essere amati

PS: diavoletta, prima che tu mi attacca su questo, sappi che è quello che provo io nella mia storia...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

*NO!*



Andy ha detto:


> Diavoletta, quoto Dragonfly in toto. Ho la sensazione che se lui ti chiamasse per continuare la cosa, senza darti altre spiegazioni, tu accetteresti solo perchè ti piace, anche nel suo modo di fare. A questo punto, visto anche i tuoi sfoghi, non ci dovrebbero essere ancora attese via mail e speranze che sia lui che decida di cambiare un numero di telefono. E' come dire, lui ha ancora il guinzaglio, e spero che torni a mettermelo...


No no ragazzi, assolutamente no!
Avete capito male, dicevo solo che io purtroppo conosco a memoria il suo numero di telefono anche cambiando il mio, non cambierebbe il fatto che lo conosco a memoria e quindi potrei comporlo in ogni momento. Ovunque io sia e con qualunque telefono.
Ho già scritto che se faccio qualche altra cazzata del genere siete autorizzati a picchiarmi ! E vi autorizzo sul serio!
Se gli scrivo o gli rispondo ancora e lo scrivo qui, vi prego prendetemi a schiaffi sul serio e non virtualmente solo a parole!


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No no ragazzi, assolutamente no!
> Avete capito male, dicevo solo che io purtroppo conosco a memoria il suo numero di telefono anche cambiando il mio, non cambierebbe il fatto che lo conosco a memoria e quindi potrei comporlo in ogni momento. Ovunque io sia e con qualunque telefono.
> Ho già scritto che se faccio qualche altra cazzata del genere siete autorizzati a picchiarmi ! E vi autorizzo sul serio!
> Se gli scrivo o gli rispondo ancora e lo scrivo qui, vi prego prendetemi a schiaffi sul serio e non virtualmente solo a parole!


Infatti se tu non lo cambi, lui conosce il tuo, quindi c'è il tuo desiderio latente che squilli il *tuo cellulare* qualora lui decidesse di chiamare.
Per questo si parlava di tagliare i ponti. Se io voglio superare il tormento, cambio numero, e mi sforzo da morire di non chiamarlo. Nello stesso momento lui non potrà mai chiamarmi perchè non conosce il mio nuovo numero: sono io che taglio il legame.

Comunque intanto prendi tu a schiaffi me, che continuo a fare cazzate nella mia vita privata...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti se tu non lo cambi, lui conosce il tuo, quindi c'è il tuo desiderio latente che squilli il *tuo cellulare* qualora lui decidesse di chiamare.
> Per questo si parlava di tagliare i ponti. Se io voglio superare il tormento, cambio numero, e mi sforzo da morire di non chiamarlo. Nello stesso momento lui non potrà mai chiamarmi perchè non conosce il mio nuovo numero: sono io che taglio il legame.
> 
> Comunque intanto prendi tu a schiaffi me, che continuo a fare cazzate nella mia vita privata...


Eh no che fai, prima vieni qui a dire questo e quello a me e poi tu fai cazzate?
Andy no, non mi deludere dai! 

Tornado a me, il problema non è aspettare che squilli non lo aspetto infatti io ho paura solo di me andy, sono io che gli ho permesso di farmi male, quindi ho paura di me stessa e che torni io a cercarlo...
I ponti li devo e li voglio tagliare ma non partendo dal numero di cellulare. Nella testa, è da lì che devo partire! Se avrò chiuso mentalmente avrò la forza di non chiamare e non rispondere, di non cercarlo. Adesso il numero di telefono è un contatto che ho messo sui CV che hanno all'Università etc.

Ce la voglio fare e ce la posso fare senza stravolgere la mia vita!
Poi mi hanno appena detto che lo ha chiesto il mio numero un nuovo conoscente per un invito eheheh....


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2011)

se nn riuscite a tagliare i ponti con le vostre storie ne va della vostra salute....
perche rodervi il fegato con qualcuno che nn merita tutto cio....la vita è una nn bisogna sprecare energie in qualcosa che è passato ...il passato è un'illusione ....ritornare a vivere nel presente è importante dopo le delusioni ....

"chiunque puo sbagliare ; ma nessuno ,se nn è uno sciocco ,persevera nell'errore (cicerone)


----------



## Andy (4 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se nn riuscite a tagliare i ponti con le vostre storie ne va della vostra salute....
> perche rodervi il fegato con qualcuno che nn merita tutto cio....la vita è una nn bisogna sprecare energie in qualcosa che è passato ...il passato è un'illusione ....ritornare a vivere nel presente è importante dopo le delusioni ....
> 
> "chiunque puo sbagliare ; ma nessuno ,se nn è uno sciocco ,persevera nell'errore (cicerone)



Ma qui non si parla di me


----------



## lunaiena (4 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma qui non si parla di me View attachment 4135


si l'ho capito ....
ma se tu scrivi :"Comunque intanto prendi tu a schiaffi me, che continuo a fare cazzate nella mia vita privata..." perdonami ma io rispondo anche a te ...
mi sembrano due storie  diverse ma lo stato d'animo che avete entrambi mi sembra molto simile ...è solo una mia supposizione sicuramente mi sbaglio


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> se nn riuscite a tagliare i ponti con le vostre storie ne va della vostra salute....
> perche rodervi il fegato con qualcuno che nn merita tutto cio....la vita è una nn bisogna sprecare energie in qualcosa che è passato ...il passato è un'illusione ....ritornare a vivere nel presente è importante dopo le delusioni ....
> 
> "chiunque puo sbagliare ; ma nessuno ,se nn è uno sciocco ,persevera nell'errore (cicerone)


Io sono stata sciocca benchè consapevole, ho voluto perseverare facendomi volutamente male. La mia bassa autostima sicuramente ha cause che non nascono con lui ma dipendono dall'ambiente familiare dove sono cresciuta, il modo in cui sono stata educata etc...
Ci vorrebbero davvero anni di psicoterapia per indagare le vere cause, del perchè ho preferito restare in una storia che non mi ha dato niente a parte la sofferenza, piuttosto che reagire e andare avanti.
Però luna è un discorso complicato, come più volte ho provato qui a dire. 
Forse per una persona come te, forte e piena di autostima è illogico questo comportamento. Ma noi non siamo diversi da persone dipendenti da qualcosa, sicuramente questa è una dipendenza diversa e meno lesiva di altre ma, alla base c'è sempre un motivo, qualcosa che ti porta a comportati in un determinato modo.
Come ho già citato qui, precedentemente due libri, tra i tanti letti, ce n'è uno che si chiama "donne che amano troppo", in quel caso per esempio l'autrice, racconta storie di varie donne che per motivi diversi avevano la tendenza a legarsi a uomini sbagliati e le cause nascevano sempre dalla loro infanzia e dalla famiglia di provenienza.
Io adesso conosco la storia di Andy e per certi versi somiglia un poco alla mia, non conosco lui ma in taluni casi devo dire che gli uomini sanno essere più coerenti e coraggiosi nelle loro decisioni.
Io ho un problema è evidente ho paura di qualcosa, che sia di impegnarsi con qualcuno, che sia paura di non essere amata o amabile, che sia una sfida.....come molti hanno detto, perchè effettivamente a un certo punto ho preso una specie di posizione, quasi una battaglia, persa in partenza!
Che vuoi che ti dica, di certo i miei problemi nascono anche tra le mura di casa mia e del condizionamento che ricevo. Mia madre soprattutto mi ha condizionato l'esistenza intera e mio padre il rapporto che ho con gli uomini da cui mi sono sempre tenuta lontana.
Insomma è chiaro che qui si fa un discorso sommario e riduttivo, poi i problemi sono profondi e radicati dentro ognuno di noi!
Io ho la fortuna di essere almeno consapevole e questo è già un punto di partenza su cui lavorare per poter cambiare me stessa!
A volte non si è sciocchi quando si persevera negli errori, si è solo deboli e incapaci di affrontare i propri problemi.

P.S. poi aggiungici che, almeno nel mio caso, lui è stato tanto bravo da capire i miei limiti e ne ha approfittato! E' stato bravo, perchè mi aveva fatto il lavaggio del cervello facendomi sentire esagerata, esasperante, soffocante ecc. Oggi so che io non ero tutto questo ma consapevole dentro di me di avere ragione e quindi quei comportamenti erano il sentore di quello che forse non riuscivo ad ammettere! Volevo credere alle sue bugie piuttosto che fidarmi di me stessa!


----------



## contepinceton (4 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte lo so che i pensieri li governo io ma, oggi per esempio ero a un matrimonio a un certo punto una ragazza al mio tavolo mi ha chiesto ma F. lo senti più, gli ho risposto male, dicendo è sposato e sono scappata via piangendo...
> Oggi vedevo quei due ragazzi al loro matrimonio, uno come tanti e pensavo a lui che ha fatto, gli stessi gesti, gli stessi giochi, le stesse foto, di qualunque coppia e mi chiedevo come cavolo, si può essere così falsi?
> Come può uno recitare così?
> Mi tolgo anche io dal discorso, visto che non sono quella che ha scelto.....ma come può una persona sposarsi, avendo fatto quello che ha fatto lui?
> ...


Angiolina dal biondo crin...
Penso che governare i pensieri sia uno sforzo inutile...adoro lasciarli fluire nella mia mente...che è un pozzo che non si sfama mai, mentre sornione godo di una mia amica che si diverte ad indovinare i miei pensieri, mentre mi scontro quando una mi dice...tu pensi questo, lascio che si staglino come visioni...ed ecco che quando ho una visione corro a scriverla o a raccontarla...penso che ciò sia legato alla mia mente musicale...non hai idea di che scenari arrivo a dipingere finchè sto suonando...secondo me, prendi un quaderno e scrivi, scarica la mente.

Cos'hai fatto? Ma ti vuoi fare del male?
Io fossi te, non andrei ad un matrimonio manco morto...eviterei ogni occasione o situazione che mi potesse far tornare alla mente certe cose no? E con le amiche farei silenzio stampa o le liquiderei dicendo...ah con il tipo? Non ci siamo trovati con i discorsi e ognuno è andato per la sua strada...dai cazzo non farmi la sfigata di turno.
Non voglio sentire che tu ti definisci una povera disperata...porco cane...
E ficcati bene in testa che il rapporto di lui con sua moglie: sono cazzi suoi, in cui tu non ti devi inficiare.

Certo se uno ti vuole TI VUOLE...tu non hai idea di cosa sono io...quando voglio...non ne hai idea...
Ecco appunto se lui cercava una storia di sesso, l'ha avuta.
Tu ambisci ad altro no?

Briosi lo si deve essere nel cuore...che ti credi?
Guarda che io ho una mente pesantissima...e le mie amiche in coro mi dicono...ma rilassati...sembri un' anima in pena...ma ferma quel cervello per un attimo...

Il colpo di grazia, ma cosa dici su...dai andiamo...
Pensa solo alla tua fortuna...sei fuori da un paesino di beghine e invorniti...
Hai l'oceano e ti ostini a navigare su una pozzanghera?

Guarda di non intestardirti con quell'uomo eh? O lui o nessuno...
Fidati tanti hanno l'uccello più bello e resistente del suo...cosa cazzo aveva il ciccio dallo sperma dorato eh?
Urlava ifix tchen tchen quando veniva?

Ti sei solo immaginata cose che non potevano essere e ringrazia la tua buona stella...sei stata figa da morire: i conti non tornano...bon vado a vedere e hai scoperto la verità...questo conta.

Chissà se non la scoprivi quanto tempo passava ancora...figa da morire! Altro che balle...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (4 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Angiolina dal biondo crin...
> Penso che governare i pensieri sia uno sforzo inutile...adoro lasciarli fluire nella mia mente...che è un pozzo che non si sfama mai, mentre sornione godo di una mia amica che si diverte ad indovinare i miei pensieri, mentre mi scontro quando una mi dice...tu pensi questo, lascio che si staglino come visioni...ed ecco che quando ho una visione corro a scriverla o a raccontarla...penso che ciò sia legato alla mia mente musicale...non hai idea di che scenari arrivo a dipingere finchè sto suonando...secondo me, prendi un quaderno e scrivi, scarica la mente.
> 
> Cos'hai fatto? Ma ti vuoi fare del male?
> ...


Conte ho capito ben poco di quello che ha scritto, colpa mia o forse del leggero mal di testa che ho in questo momento o i postumi del vinello di ieri ma:
1) anche io faccio fluire i miei pensieri ed è quello che scrivo qui, controllarli infatti mi è impossibile. Però sono io padrona di me stessa e quando mi assale un pensiero "negativo", posso comunque provare a controllarlo distraendomi.
Un motivo per cui sono qui a tenere vivo questo post è proprio quello di occupare la mia mente in qualche modo, distrarmi dal restare sola con me stessa e i pensieri.
2) Che dovevo fare? Rinunciare alla mia vita e non andare a un matrimonio di amici? Ho avuto un momento no, se la mia amica non rompeva tutto il giorno, già gli avevo detto che non volevo parlare del passato, alla fine sono scoppiata perchè mi lasciasse in pace. Ero vulnerabile per la situazione ma non per questo io adesso devo evitare tutti i matrimoni che mi capiteranno. Spero che siano finiti solo per una questione meramente economica 
Non volevo fare la sfigata Conte, io sono caratterialmente così, piango facilmente credo di avertelo scritto anche in provato. Se devo sostenere una discussione il minuto dopo piango. 
Non parlo di lui mai con nessuno, eccetto poche amiche fidate, non lo menziono da tempo, le avevo detto già poche ore di prima che non volevo parlare e insisteva, le avevo anche detto di pensare per se e non a me....continuava a rompere!
3) Il rapporto con sua moglie sono fatti suoi appunto e io non volevo fare la sua amante, ok??? Non me la sono cercata mi ci sono ritrovata mio malgrado, premetto che io ho scoperto dopo 5 anni, solo la scorsa settimana questa cosa. Io lo credevo single!!!
Ma per il discorso dei pensieri mi vengono in mente le domande che devo fare? Posso evitare di postarle qui, se volete, visto che non fate altro che criticarmi io dico sinceramente quello che mi passa tra i neuroni e le domande che mi vengono spontanee!
4) Io non lo so cosa cavolo voleva, certo se voleva solo una storia di sesso l'ha avuta ma una storia di sesso dura 5 anni? Io sono ignorante in questo senso e allora lo chiedo a chi ha esperienza in queste cose.
5) Si io ambisco ad altro, volevo altro, volevo una storia "normale", volevo condividerci delle cose, viaggi, mostre, concerti, feste, quotidianità hai presente? Mi sarebbe piaciuto poter cucinare o restare a letto la domenica mattina fino a tardi, insieme a lui. Volevo ridere, scherzare, volevo uscire con lui e i suoi amici la sera, fare chiacchiere, andarci al cinema....hai presente???? La quotidianità?
6) Colpa di grazi nel senso che sono chiusa di mio insicura di mio e questa storia ho paura che possa solo peggiorare la mia condizione. Magari sarà stata solo un'esperienza positiva. Come ho scritto altre volte, era necessaria, perchè se non era lui prima o poi sarei capitata tra le braccia di qualcuno che mi avrebbe fatto soffrire. Dovevo vaccinarmi!
7) Mi ero intestardita ormai che posso fare? Sono venuta alla verità, ho capito quello che dovevo capire, non ha più senso incapunirmi, ora è bene evidente il motivo, del suo non volersi impegnare con me. Fino a prima di quella foto mi incapunivo perchè non capivo cosa lo bloccava, adesso l'ho capito! Fine.
8) Guarda non commento neanche i suoi attributi fisici, altrimenti qui si riscatena il panico! Niente comunque ti assicuro niente di speciale! Mi piaceva per come io mi sentivo con lui, non per quello che era lui.

Infatti l'importante è essere arrivata alla verità!


Ciao Conte!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte ho capito ben poco di quello che ha scritto, colpa mia o forse del leggero mal di testa che ho in questo momento o i postumi del vinello di ieri ma:
> 1) anche io faccio fluire i miei pensieri ed è quello che scrivo qui, controllarli infatti mi è impossibile. Però sono io padrona di me stessa e quando mi assale un pensiero "negativo", posso comunque provare a controllarlo distraendomi.
> Un motivo per cui sono qui a tenere vivo questo post è proprio quello di occupare la mia mente in qualche modo, distrarmi dal restare sola con me stessa e i pensieri.
> 2) Che dovevo fare? Rinunciare alla mia vita e non andare a un matrimonio di amici? Ho avuto un momento no, se la mia amica non rompeva tutto il giorno, già gli avevo detto che non volevo parlare del passato, alla fine sono scoppiata perchè mi lasciasse in pace. Ero vulnerabile per la situazione ma non per questo io adesso devo evitare tutti i matrimoni che mi capiteranno. Spero che siano finiti solo per una questione meramente economica
> ...


Ciao...se non capisci, non è un problema...
Io ho pure l'interprete personale...rivolgersi all'utente Nausicaa...
Che è la migliore esegeta del mio pensiero...lei capisce sempre cosa intendevo dire...
Chioso solo una cosa...cucciola la ferita è fresca...io al tuo posto invece di andare al matrimonio andavo a farmi una gita per gli affari miei no? Vedi se hai un vero amico/a...che sa...suonerebbe così...ragazzi...sono invitata a sto matrimonio ma per ovvie ragioni non mi va di andarci...facciamo dell'altro?

Sai siamo umani: essere limitati nello spazio e nel tempo, ne consegue che possiamo usare il tempo solo in una maniera alla volta...quindi più opzioni di scelta abbiamo più possiamo avere una vita ricca e felice...no? Cosa faccio oggi? O a , o b, o c, insomma io sono un uomo che preferisce cenare da solo, piuttosto di cenare in pessima compagnia no?

5) Non farti fregare...uffa, se guardo al mio passato, da qualche canton salta fuori tutta una montagna di vite che avrei voluto vivere...e che non ho vissuto: ma mi sono reso conto che non ha alcun senso rimpiangere una vita che era solo una mia proiezione mentale...la vita è sempre qui e ora...HIC ET NUNC...come fai a dimostrare che se tu avessi avuto una storia normale con sto tizio sarebbe andata tutta rose e fiori?

Ho come la percezione che tu eri così innamorata di sto tizio, che ti sei adeguata a tutto pur di averlo. Lo dici al punto 7 ti eri intestardita...8 e se allora non c'erano neppure gli attibuti fisici...di cosa ti preoccupi?

Va ben allora ti sei innamorata di più dell'idea di essere assieme a lui, innamorata di avere una grande storia d'amore e non quello che era lui...allora questo è amore adolescenziale no?

Ti consiglio di leggerti la Donna dei trent'anni di Balzac...ne scopri di cose eh?

Posso azzardare ad un consiglio? La prossima volta stai attenta a cosa un uomo fa per te ok? A cosa ti dà.
Guarda che stare assieme ad una persona...va dal massimo dell'estasi dei sensi, del cuore, dello spirito...allo sconforto e alla sfiducia più totale...perchè siamo umani.
Hai un'immagine fatata dell'amore forse...e questa ti ha fregato...
Ok ora fatti i tuoi piantini...

Non mi pare che tu sia chiusa...scrivi tantissimo...

Sull'insicurezza femminile...glisso...non ne sono esperto.
Ma una cosa ho notato: le persone insicure si difendono in maniera molto aggressiva, quando si sentono messe in discussione.
Cioè cazzo se uno ti dice...sei na merda...mica gli devi credere eh? 

Ahahahahaahahaha...già ti immagino in un locale...tutti gli uomini che arrivano per offrirti da bere...e tu che gli aggredisci dicendo...ehi tu porco, levami le mani di dosso...mostrami un certificato di nonmatrimonio...altrimenti neanche un caffè...

Infine altra sega gloriosa provata sulla mia pelle, ma mi rendo conto che per te donna è più dura:
Fa male quando una persona preferisce un'altra a noi, ma ti posso giurare sullla mia vita, che non è affatto vero che questa scelta di necessità è ricaduta su una persona migliore di noi eh?

La vita è strana...magari tempo tre anni tu sei felicemente sposata...e lui...sull'orlo della separazione eh?
Ma smetti di pensare a lui...
COnosci te stessa e...va ben parlane con il papero...


----------



## lunaiena (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io sono stata sciocca benchè consapevole, ho voluto perseverare facendomi volutamente male. La mia bassa autostima sicuramente ha cause che non nascono con lui ma dipendono dall'ambiente familiare dove sono cresciuta, il modo in cui sono stata educata etc...
> Ci vorrebbero davvero anni di psicoterapia per indagare le vere cause, del perchè ho preferito restare in una storia che non mi ha dato niente a parte la sofferenza, piuttosto che reagire e andare avanti.
> Però luna è un discorso complicato, come più volte ho provato qui a dire.
> Forse per una persona come te, forte e piena di autostima è illogico questo comportamento. Ma noi non siamo diversi da persone dipendenti da qualcosa, sicuramente questa è una dipendenza diversa e meno lesiva di altre ma, alla base c'è sempre un motivo, qualcosa che ti porta a comportati in un determinato modo.
> ...


discorso complicato o no nn puoi permettere a nessuno di ferirti cosi profondamente ......nn serve a nulla pensare al passato,per cercare una giustificazione per cio che siamo ricorda che chi ci ha cresciuto ci ha cresciuto nella consapevolezza di essere nel giusto...

p.s : mi permetto di consigliarti questo libro "gli uomini preferiscono le stronze" di Sherry Argov  è molto divertente ....


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che lei vale meno di me....ma che IO non valgo meno di lei...
> Ho voluta ignorarla per il semplice fatto che stiamo qui disquisendo da giorni che, nella mia testa ero convinta che se lui mi avesse conosciuto si sarebbe potuto innamorare di me.
> Ora capisco che fate fatica voi a capire i meccanismi psicologici degli altri ma, io lo dico da pagine e pagine il motivo.
> IO ERO CONVINTA, che se solo mi avesse conosciuto veramente e frequentato in modo diverso, nella quotidianità che non abbiamo mai avuto, forse e dico forse qualcosa poteva essere diverso.
> ...




  Ciao,



  lasciamo perdere il primo punto …



  tu eri convinta … ed è stata proprio questa tua convinzione che ti ha fregata. Perché hai sperato e sperato e insistito … e nel frattempo ti accontentavi di una situazione d’amore assurda … di un amore fatto di briciole … senza quotidianità per ben cinque anni … in un certo senso hai fatto tutto te … perché lui oltre a dirtelo si è comportato anche di conseguenza … e su questo tuo comportamento, ti consiglio, di interrogarti … per evitare in un futuro che accada nuovamente … 



  Fai male … bisogna sempre mettersi in discussione (con se stessi, ed è questo che ti ho consigliato) … non nel senso di valutarsi, ma in rapporto alle proprie esigenze, aspettative ecc. … in questo senso, la misura con gli altri centra ben poco … oltre al fatto che non serve a nulla … perché non da senso! 



  Ora si tratta di trovare il modo di superare … crescendo (non ha una valutazione, cioè si cresce e ci si evolve sempre nella vita … se si vuole …) ed io ti consiglio di romperti la testa sui tuoi errori … 



  Sienne


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> discorso complicato o no nn puoi permettere a nessuno di ferirti cosi profondamente ......nn serve a nulla pensare al passato,per cercare una giustificazione per cio che siamo ricorda che chi ci ha cresciuto ci ha cresciuto nella consapevolezza di essere nel giusto...
> 
> p.s : mi permetto di consigliarti questo libro "gli uomini preferiscono le stronze" di Sherry Argov  è molto divertente ....


Già letto, luna, anni fa! Quello e anche il seguito, ho letto di tutto in questi anni, come mi disse un giorno una delle ragazze che lavorava in libreria, sulla teoria sei preparata ti manca la pratica!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si ho fatto tutto io, non si discute, mi devo interrogare sono anni che mi interrogo, sono qui anche per questo.
Io mi sono messa molto in discussione, sono sempre in discussione con me stessa, se non lo avessi fatto pensi che avrei chiesto aiuto a una psicologa? A un certo punto i miei errori e i miei problemi in questa storia erano tali che ho chiesto aiuto.
Quello che non hai compreso è che, il mio aspettare era dovuto al suo rifiuto. L'ho preso come un rifiuto verso me stessa e la mia persona, come se lui non voleva conoscermi e mi evitava. Mi credevo sbagliata, mi credevo, come lui mi faceva credere che se questa storia non decollava era sempre per causa mia e del mio modo di essere.
In questo senso dico che adesso non voglio più permettere agli altri di mettermi in discussione, questo non significa che io non possa fare l'esame di coscienza e cambiare me stessa. Non voglio più che qualcuno possa mettermi in crisi facendo ricadere su di me colpe che non ho, perchè se questa storia non è nata non è certo per il mio carattere ma, perchè lui dal principio non aveva intenzione.
Sui miei errori ci ho fatto 2 anni di terapia. E me ne faccio già una colpa, non credi che questa sofferenza che ho, sia per questo motivo?
Per la consapevolezza di quanto sia stata sciocca e non abbia voluto vedere quello che in fondo al cuore, sapevo.

In tutte queste pagine, cara Sienne, mi sono solo chiesta, non senza mettere in discussione me, solo perchè lui oltre ad avermelo detto e dimostrato a un certo punto non sia neanche sparito, vedendo la mia fragilità o comunque mi cercava quando ci provavo io.
Questo sono venuta a domandare qui. Se ho raccontato la mia storia è anche per un confronto.


----------



## sienne (5 Settembre 2011)

Buon giorno diavoletta, 

il perché lui non se ne andato di fronte alla tua sofferenza … 

Sinceramente, non lo so … 

Riesco solo a immaginarmi che l’egoismo di quest’uomo è talmente tanta, che non vede oltre il suo naso … un uomo che ha giocato … e che per giocare a tal punto, deve essere povero d’anima (e qui la valutazione ci sta …) … 

… sinceramente … ritieniti fortunata di averlo perso … perché vorresti stare nelle vesti della moglie? 

sienne


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao...se non capisci, non è un problema...
> Io ho pure l'interprete personale...rivolgersi all'utente Nausicaa...
> Che è la migliore esegeta del mio pensiero...lei capisce sempre cosa intendevo dire...
> Chioso solo una cosa...cucciola la ferita è fresca...io al tuo posto invece di andare al matrimonio andavo a farmi una gita per gli affari miei no? Vedi se hai un vero amico/a...che sa...suonerebbe così...ragazzi...sono invitata a sto matrimonio ma per ovvie ragioni non mi va di andarci...facciamo dell'altro?
> ...


Si apprezzo molto Nausica e quello che mi scrive non posso che quotarla sempre, perchè coglie sempre il mio stato e i miei pensieri. Conte, sinceramente i motivi per cui non dovevo andare a quel matrimonio erano altri, non di certo perchè ho scoperto che lui si era sposato. Comunque è passato, l'episodio che ti ho detto è stato anche perchè quella  persona insisteva con le domande, pur avendola già avvertita sul fatto che non volevo parlare del passato.
Conte non posso dimostrare niente ovvio, come dice una canzone, lo scopriremo solo vivendo....ecco io volevo scoprirlo, volevo capire anche se potevo innamorarmi, perchè amore di certo non era neanche il mio. Mi sono intestardita per quel suo rifiuto a prescindere, dopo solo 3/4 volte che conosci una persona non puoi sapere chi è e come è. Solo che all'inizio non ho pensato a un'altra e dopo, ero già dentro un meccanismo malato. Ma nel quale eravamo in due e non solo io!
Quanto agli attributi fisici, lo abbiamo detto milioni di volte però, non è che l'amore si deve provare solo per qualcuno che sia un mix tra, Johnny Depp e Rocco Siffredi. Mi piaceva lui perchè in quei momenti in cui eravamo insieme io mi sentivo bene con lui. 
Adesso sono talmente confusa che non so dirti se lui per me provava senso di colpa, pena, tenerezza, affetto, o si divertiva solo a prendermi in giro, questo volevo capire qui, il meccanismo che si può instaurare nel cervello di un uomo.
E accettiamo pure l'idea di amore adolescenziale, io sinceramente non so cosa rispondere. Ribadisco che non ero innamorata a prescindere che il mio era un "almeno vivimi prima di dire che non mi ami"....ecco, questo era il discorso, perchè ovviamente io volevo credere che lui fosse single come mi diceva!!!! Da qui il motivo per cui non mi arrendevo....
Sul fatto di avere un'idea dell'amore fantastico purtroppo non posso che dartene atto, è vero! Ma più che adolescenziale Conte come ti ho detto è per mancanza di esperienza. Esperienze che appunto se uno avesse fatto all'età giusta, non sarei qui a disquisire. Purtroppo a una certa età quando hai voglia di altro, doversi scontrare con queste realtà, come nel mio caso, getta nella crisi più profonda.
Aggiungici la mia ingenuità, perchè io tutto avrei pensato tranne che lui potesse essere così. Lo credevo davvero una persona diversa!!! 
Forse qui è facile ma, nella vita di tutti i giorni sono chiusa e come.
Ieri mi ha chiamato un'amica e mi ha detto: M. (un tipo che abbiamo conosciuto settimana scorsa), ha chiesto anche il tuo numero di telefono ma, sapendo come sei tu non gliel'ho dato. Invece gli ho dato il num., di C., perchè sapevo che non c'erano problemi.
C'è un altro tipo L. che più di una volta ha accennato al fatto che non ha il mio num. di telefono, però io non gli dico adesso te lo do... perchè? perchè insistono che io gli interessi e io non sono interessata.
In questo senso sono chiusa. Tu sai quante volte il fratello della sposa di cui sopra mi ha invitato al cinema? Ho sempre detto no.
Che non è facile approcciare con me.
E' vero io sono aggressiva e molto, penso sia evidente anche nel modo in cui a volte rispondo qui.
Ok che non devo credere se uno mi dice che sono una merda...ma che in questo caso io abbia perso completamente il senno non è ancora chiaro???
Lui mi diceva non vengo perchè poi discutiamo, non vengo perchè tu fai questo o quello, io effettivamente ero esasperante ed esageravo quindi mi mettevo in discussione appunto e dicevo, effettivamente esagero, a pensare male io.
Capisci, come andava avanti il gioco in questi anni?
Non ho questo vocabolario, non uso la parola porco, merda o altro ma, può essere che il prossimo che si avvicina me lo mangio a colazione! Hannibal Lecter è tra di voi! 
Lo so Conte, non dico che sia migliore o peggiore o altro, non prendete sempre i miei sfoghi momentanei come oro colato. Io non provo odio verso di lei che neanche conosco. Provo odio per la situazione in generale.
Torno a ripetermi, lasciando perdere il motivo per cui lui abbia la necessità di conoscere altra gente e incontrarla, come è stato nel mio caso, anzi scusa che insiste per incontrare, con la quale poi nasce qualcosa, a quel punto, visto che era solo fidanzato all'epoca se non sei interessato ad andare oltre, perchè non sparire?
La sua storia di sesso l'aveva avuta, poteva chiudere e amen. Gli piacevo ok! Ma quando vedi che quella persona sta perdendo anni e tu nascondi questo segreto, perchè nelle infinite discussioni che abbiamo avuto, invece di dire lasciami in pace non diceva semplicemente sono fidanzato, mi devo sposare, amo lei.?
Perchè se io non mi facevo sentire lui mi doveva cercare e quando voleva vedermi faceva di tutto per essere la persona che io volevo fosse con me?
Come ho detto anche a lui, di certo preferisco non essere stata amata, se amore è quello che prova per lei, sapendo quello che ha fatto con me e per me!
Certo che conoscerò me stessa è quello che ho detto l'altro giorno al matrimonio, quando cercavo di zittire la tipa che non la smetteva di farmi domande, le ho detto pensa a te e non a me, io adesso mi devo concentrare solo su me stessa!
Ed è quello che voglio fare! Ma che non ho smesso di fare, in questi anni il lavoro con la psicologa è servito anche a questo, ho lavorato per raggiungere i miei obiettivi e il successo che speravo è arrivato!
Ora devo solo godermelo!

P.S. e stasera riprendo anche la palestraaaaaaaaaaa, non vedo l'ora, dopo un anno di stop(per cause economiche/di salute). Ho cambiato palestra, quindi anche ambiente nuovo, stessa istruttrice però!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Buon giorno diavoletta,
> 
> il perché lui non se ne andato di fronte alla tua sofferenza …
> 
> ...


No Sienne te lo giuro, infatti ho detto questa cosa anche a lui.....sono contenta di non essere stata amore se amore è quello che provi per lei.
Sapendo tutto quello che ha fatto per me e le bugie che deve aver rifilato a lei, non vorrei essere proprio nei suoi panni. Almeno io non ero amore....
ma ciò non toglie l'amarezza che questa persona ha lasciato in me, proprio per la povertà d'animo che ha mostrato.

Grazie!


----------



## Sole (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Conte ho capito ben poco di quello che ha scritto, colpa mia o forse del leggero mal di testa che ho in questo momento o i postumi del vinello di ieri


Anch'io non capivo una mazza di quello che scriveva il Conte all'inizio! Non me lo ricordavo più, ma leggendoti mi è tornato in mente! E quando scriveva le sue riflessioni sui miei post, facevo molta fatica a rispondere, così cercavo di estrapolare l'unica frase che avevo capito e di riferirmi a quella.

Adesso capisco il 90% di quello che scrive... è questione di conoscenza e allenamento!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Anch'io non capivo una mazza di quello che scriveva il Conte all'inizio! Non me lo ricordavo più, ma leggendoti mi è tornato in mente! E quando scriveva le sue riflessioni sui miei post, facevo molta fatica a rispondere, così cercavo di estrapolare l'unica frase che avevo capito e di riferirmi a quella.
> 
> Adesso capisco il 90% di quello che scrive... è questione di conoscenza e allenamento!


Ok!Grazie!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> si l'ho capito ....
> ma se tu scrivi :"Comunque intanto prendi tu a schiaffi me, che continuo a fare cazzate nella mia vita privata..." perdonami ma io rispondo anche a te ...
> mi sembrano due storie  diverse ma lo stato d'animo che avete entrambi mi sembra molto simile ...è solo una mia supposizione sicuramente mi sbaglio


Certo, lo so scherzavo. Scusami anche se non mi dilungo nella risposta, purtroppo ho perso pure la targa della macchina e devo cercare di capire il macello da affrontare


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, lo so scherzavo. Scusami anche se non mi dilungo nella risposta, purtroppo ho perso pure la targa della macchina e devo cercare di capire il macello da affrontare
> 
> View attachment 4138


Una volta è capitato anche a me di smarrire la targa della macchina ma per fortuna l'ho ritrovata il giorno dopo! In bocca al lupo!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Una volta è capitato anche a me di smarrire la targa della macchina ma per fortuna l'ho ritrovata il giorno dopo! In bocca al lupo!


Io non la trovo. Ho già fatto la denuncia di smarrimento ma da quello che ho capito sono almeno 300 euro per la reimmatricolazione e le targhe nuove. Come al solito, lo Stato ci sguazza sulle nostre sfighe. Che depressione, siccome guadagno 3000 euro al mese...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Io non la trovo. Ho già fatto la denuncia di smarrimento ma da quello che ho capito sono almeno 300 euro per la reimmatricolazione e le targhe nuove. Come al solito, lo Stato ci sguazza sulle nostre sfighe. Che depressione, siccome guadagno 3000 euro al mese...


Andy ti capisco benissimo, purtroppo a me è capitato di fare un sinistro e l'assicurazione ovviamente è aumentata in più tra accise e altro è schizzata alle stelle. Per cui 1/4 del mio primo stipendio, dopo un anno e più di disoccupazione, se ne è andato solo per quello dal prossimo, ammesso che mi paghino, devo togliere il tagliando e sono già fuori di 1000 e più Km e quello successivo per il bollo.
Devo scaglionare le spese per la macchina, perchè un solo stipendio non mi basta per coprirle, se consideri che ovviamente devo anche pagarmi gli abbonamenti per andarci a lavoro e pranzare....fai tu!
Senza contare che quando ho preso la macchina(2 anni fa), un pieno mi costava 40 euro, oggi 50.
Un giorno poi ho bucato, per fortuna ero appena uscita dal raccordo anulare, ma tra il botto e il momento in cui sono riuscita a trovare un'area dove sostare, ovviamente il cerchio in lega s'è piegato!
Quindi fidati hai tutto il mio sostegno!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy ti capisco benissimo, purtroppo a me è capitato di fare un sinistro e l'assicurazione ovviamente è aumentata in più tra accise e altro è schizzata alle stelle. Per cui 1/4 del mio primo stipendio, dopo un anno e più di disoccupazione, se ne è andato solo per quello dal prossimo, ammesso che mi paghino, devo togliere il tagliando e sono già fuori di 1000 e più Km e quello successivo per il bollo.
> Devo scaglionare le spese per la macchina, perchè un solo stipendio non mi basta per coprirle, se consideri che ovviamente devo anche pagarmi gli abbonamenti per andarci a lavoro e pranzare....fai tu!
> Senza contare che quando ho preso la macchina(2 anni fa), un pieno mi costava 40 euro, oggi 50.
> Un giorno poi ho bucato, per fortuna ero appena uscita dal raccordo anulare, ma tra il botto e il momento in cui sono riuscita a trovare un'area dove sostare, ovviamente il cerchio in lega s'è piegato!
> Quindi fidati hai tutto il mio sostegno!


ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii un po di ottimismo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:

- 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
- 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
- pochi giorni dopo parcheggio: il giorno dopo vado a prendere la macchina e trovo un nugolo di militari e vigili: poco prima c'era stato un incidente all'incrocio tra un militare (una ragazza) e un signore; la macchina di questo sbatte contro un cassonetto, il cassonetto sbatte contro una Clio e la Clio sbatte contro la mia che si trova a sandwitch con la macchina davanti. I vigili fanno i rilievi, mi chiamano dopo qualche giorno perchè avevano confuso la mia macchina con la Clio, il cui proprietario non poteva essere nemmeno risarcito!
- 10 mesi dopo, mentre ero in corsia un ragazzo esce all'improvviso senza frecce e mi prende la parte posteriore
- dopo due giorni, fermo in fila in macchina con mia madre, una ragazza mi prende in pieno da dietro
- coppe rubate. Le cambio, rubate subito all'istante di nuovo. Decido di prendere le coppe non originali: un giorno la macchina mi vibra all'impazzata, pensavo di aver forato, invece una coppa prende il volo, tipo UFO, e mi sbatte sul parabrezza...
- 3-4 antenne rubate
- mi hanno rubato le frecce
- mi hanno graffiato la fiancata per svago

Faccio un appello ufficiale serio:

Alieni sono QUI, prendete me, prendetemi PRENDETEMI, PREN-DE-TE-MI, portatemi su Saturno e lasciatemi sugli anelli, che forse si sta meglio...


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:
> 
> - 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
> - 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
> ...


una passeggiata al Divino Amore per farti benedire no????????? oppure cambiare macchina perchè questa è sfigata???????????


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Il meccanico me lo disse anche: falla battezzare


----------



## Tubarao (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:
> 
> - 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
> - 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
> ...


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Notare che ho scritto 3-4 antenne non a caso: erano 4, ma una mia amica un giorno mi volle vendicare, fregò un'antenna da una macchina e me la regalò


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:
> 
> - 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
> - 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
> ...


 Fatti e fattela benedire!! 

E la miseria...san gennà pienzace tu!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Fatti e fattela benedire!!
> 
> E la miseria...san gennà pienzace tu!!!!! :rotfl:


qui manco san gennaro ce la può fare!

Andy si scherza è...non te la prendere!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> qui manco san gennaro ce la può fare!
> 
> Andy si scherza è...non te la prendere!


Ma io sono convinto che con me sarebbe l'inverso: la benedizione sarebbe una ulteriore maledizione. Perchè? Beh, se c'è un angelo custode per tutti noi, il mio dov'è? Con Bonolis a prendersi il caffè?


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Magari poi si ricorda: "Ah, già, Andrea!! Che sbadato!"


----------



## Eliade (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> qui manco san gennaro ce la può fare!
> 
> Andy si scherza è...non te la prendere!


E che miseria, nemmeno San gennaro? Dici ci voglia il primario? :carneval:
Ovunque tu viva Andy, sappi che la città batte Napoli alla grande! :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io sono convinto che con me sarebbe l'inverso: la benedizione sarebbe una ulteriore maledizione. Perchè? Beh, se c'è un angelo custode per tutti noi, il mio dov'è? Con Bonolis a prendersi il caffè?


e che diamine! e quanto dura sto caffè!


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e che diamine! e quanto dura sto caffè!


E' il paradiso, la pausa caffè è infinita...


----------



## Andy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Una volta è capitato anche a me di smarrire la targa della macchina ma per fortuna l'ho ritrovata il giorno dopo! *In bocca al lupo!*



Che il lupo mi ingoi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:
> 
> - 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
> - 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
> ...


era un segno inconfondibile che dovevi andare a piedi. con la prossima macchina andrà peggio. non comprarla


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> era un segno inconfondibile che dovevi andare a piedi. con la prossima macchina andrà peggio. non comprarla


che bell'augurio!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ragazziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii un po di ottimismo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ahahaha Simy, tranquilla, ce la faremo....siamo la peggiore Italia, noi precari e bamboccioni ma, ce la faremo!!!!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ahahaha Simy, tranquilla, ce la faremo....siamo la peggiore Italia, noi precari e bamboccioni ma, ce la faremo!!!!


e certo che ce la faremo! guarda che io sto sulla vostra stessa barca! vivo da sola...c'ho un mutuo da pagare e faccio i salti mortali per arrivare a fine mese e pagare tutte le bollette! ma piano piano si fa tutto!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Già ti capisco, tu pensa che a me:
> 
> - 1 mese dopo l'acquisto della macchina: mi tamponano dietro al semaforo
> - 2 mesi dopo l'acquisto della macchina, uno svitato sbanda durante la notte e mi distrugge tutta la fiancata sinistra
> ...



Sarò crudele, lo so, verrò punita, lo sento ma.......mi ha fatto troppo ridere! 
Ahahahaha, ma fai di cognome Fantozzi???


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma io sono convinto che con me sarebbe l'inverso: la benedizione sarebbe una ulteriore maledizione. Perchè? Beh, se c'è un angelo custode per tutti noi, il mio dov'è? Con Bonolis a prendersi il caffè?


Ahahaha! Se vuoi ti prendo in custodia io  Sono un angelo di diavoletta!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ahahaha! Se vuoi ti prendo in custodia io  Sono un angelo di diavoletta!


con quell'avatar non si direbbe!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> e certo che ce la faremo! guarda che io sto sulla vostra stessa barca! vivo da sola...c'ho un mutuo da pagare e faccio i salti mortali per arrivare a fine mese e pagare tutte le bollette! ma piano piano si fa tutto!


Concordo! Hai visto anche io ho scaglionato le spese, a giro, nel frattempo è già ora di ripagare l'assicurazione e ricomincia il giro...ahahaha!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> con quell'avatar non si direbbe!


----------



## Simy (5 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Concordo! Hai visto anche io ho scaglionato le spese, a giro, nel frattempo è già ora di ripagare l'assicurazione e ricomincia il giro...ahahaha!


faccio cosi pure io....ma sto giro non si chiude mai!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo quando dopo una storia ci si arrabbia, ci si sfoga, si insulta quella persona, si dice che si sta cercando di uscirne, ma poi in realtà si sta lì e si spera che lui/lei ci cerchi, ci chiami, perchè ha il nostro numero di telefono o l'email, che di certo, non cambierò mai, perchè non mi troverebbe più, quindi al limite è meglio che lo faccia lui/lei, allora le cose sono due:
> 
> 
> 1-lo ami e stai sperando ancora in lui
> ...


Premesso che mi era sfuggito non ho nulla da dire a riguardo!
Si può anche non rispondere se chiama e cestinare le email. Poi io ho un vecchio modello di cellulare ma esistono dei programmini che ti permettono di bloccare i numeri indesiderati. Per le mail non ne ho idea.
Capisco perfettamente quello che vuoi dire, perchè è stato quello che in fondo mi succedeva fino a poco tempo fa....
Sperare, sperare, sperare....
Nel mio caso però la speranza è morta!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> 1)Cosa puoi fare per affrontare questa delusione?
> 2)Come potrai evitare di farti torturare dal pensiero di lui?
> 3)Come leccherai le tue ferite?
> 4)In che modo ti darai da fare per stare meglio?
> ...


Dovrei rispondere una per una a queste domande ma adesso non ho ancora la lucidità per farlo...
Di sicuro oggi mi sento meglio, sono più tranquilla, fosse anche solo perchè è finito il periodo mestruale(e non scherzo!!!). Purtroppo già da qualche anno, soprattutto a seguito della mia frequentazione con lui, avevo iniziato a notare che periodicamente le mie crisi con lui, si accentuavano in quei giorni.
Ovviamente questa non vuole essere una giustificazione del mio comportamento o una qualunque altra scusa, come qualcuno potrebbe subito obiettare. Parlo seriamente, purtroppo!
Quindi un pò per questo motivo di natura ormonale, un pò perchè ho avuto modo di sfogarmi oggi ho ripreso in totale serenità la mia vita.
Ho lavorato, sono tornata in palestra dopo un anno di stop forzato!
Ho appena mandato una mail collettiva a tutti i miei vecchi colleghi di master per organizzare una cena e rivederci tutti...
Quindi forse non risponderò a nessuna di quelle domande ma....non ho fermato la mia vita, non mi sono paralizzata solo a piangere e chiedermi mille perchè, sono anche andata avanti e spero di continuare così!


P.S. se un giorno, spero non troppo lontano, sarò in grado di rispondere tornerò qui a farlo!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che bell'augurio!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


era un consiglio (serio) per colui che non era in grado di leggere fra le righe del destino


----------



## contepinceton (5 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> con quell'avatar non si direbbe!


Donna quell'avatar è splendido...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Che il lupo mi ingoi


Mihhh che pessimismo....su su! Puoi sempre passare alle due ruote.....ehm, intendo la bici però! 
La moto lasciala in garage!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (5 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna quell'avatar è splendido...


  

Adesso capite perchè non mi lasciava andare....per l'avatar! Ihihihihi


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna quell'avatar è splendido...


.......uffiiiiiiiii stavo scherzando! ma tanto diavoletta mi ha capito......


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2011)

certe posizioni son pericolose di questi tempi:mrgreen:


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

*Ci sono momenti....*

...come ieri in cui riesco a essere serena e momenti come oggi, in cui i pensieri mi fanno ancora piangere!
Ce la farò a lasciarmi questa storia alle spalle?
Ce la farò a fare in modo che non influenzi ancora la mia vita e il mio futuro?
Ce la farò a non chiedermi più, perchè è stato così cattivo?


Voglio Doc e la De Lorean!


----------



## Nocciola (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> ...come ieri in cui riesco a essere serena e momenti come oggi, in cui i pensieri mi fanno ancora piangere!
> Ce la farò a lasciarmi questa storia alle spalle?
> Ce la farò a fare in modo che non influenzi ancora la mia vita e il mio futuro?
> Ce la farò a non chiedermi più, perchè è stato così cattivo?
> ...


Scusa, a costo di sembrare cattiva, credo che le domande che ti devi porre non sono queste e soprattutto non riguardano lui..

Mi spiace tu ti senta così oggi


----------



## Daniele (6 Settembre 2011)

Come ho sempre detto, una chiaccherata  con la moglie ed un messaggio al tizio dicendo "Ah, visto che io ero sempre sbagliata...adesso almeno ne avrai il motivo per pensarlo davvero, con tutto l'affetto che mi hai donato con le tue cattiverie."


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa, a costo di sembrare cattiva, credo che le domande che ti devi porre non sono queste e soprattutto non riguardano lui..
> 
> Mi spiace tu ti senta così oggi


Farfalla in quel momento mi sono sentita persa, ho immaginato lui che rideva alle mie spalle....che ti devo dire?
Spero i pensieri buoni presto prenderanno il posto di questi!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Farfalla in quel momento mi sono sentita persa, ho immaginato lui che rideva alle mie spalle....che ti devo dire?
> Spero i pensieri buoni presto prenderanno il posto di questi!


devi fare qualcosa che ti distragga........


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Come ho sempre detto, una chiaccherata  con la moglie ed un messaggio al tizio dicendo "Ah, visto che io ero sempre sbagliata...adesso almeno ne avrai il motivo per pensarlo davvero, con tutto l'affetto che mi hai donato con le tue cattiverie."


Daniele non mi istigare! 
Ieri sera volevo scriverti un post, ho pensato a te leggendo un libro...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> devi fare qualcosa che ti distragga........


Simy mi sono distratta, tra il lavoro e altro, però a volte i pensieri ti assalgono, e ti chiedi se ce la farai a superare questi momenti!


----------



## Nausicaa (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Simy mi sono distratta, tra il lavoro e altro, però a volte i pensieri ti assalgono, e ti chiedi se ce la farai a superare questi momenti!


Ce la farai, di certo.
La risposta è un netto e chiaro e squillante SI' a tutte le domande di prima!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ce la farai, di certo.
> La risposta è un netto e chiaro e squillante SI' a tutte le domande di prima!


Grazie Nausicaa, le tue parole e il tuo sostegno le apprezzo sempre molto!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Simy mi sono distratta, tra il lavoro e altro, però a volte i pensieri ti assalgono, e ti chiedi se ce la farai a superare questi momenti!


ovvio che ce la farai!!!!!! su un bel respiro e un bel sorriso (che aiuta sempre) e guarda avanti! ok????????


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che ce la farai!!!!!! su un bel respiro e un bel sorriso (che aiuta sempre) e guarda avanti! ok????????


Ovvio ma, oggi mi sembra difficile, esco, incontro gente e sorrido ma....c'è solo la mia presenza e il sorriso è di circostanza e chi mi vede all'esterno lo vede che i miei occhi e il mio cuore sono altrove!
Soprattutto il sorriso che da pochi giorni avevo riconquistato con fatica, perchè era riuscito già una volta a spegnermelo!


----------



## Andy (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ovvio ma, oggi mi sembra difficile, esco, incontro gente e sorrido ma....*c'è solo la mia presenza e il sorriso è di circostanza e chi mi vede all'esterno lo vede che i miei occhi e il mio cuore sono altrove*!
> Soprattutto il sorriso che da pochi giorni avevo riconquistato con fatica, perchè era riuscito già una volta a spegnermelo!


Di questo non preoccuparti: tutti vivono di sorrisi di circostanza. C'è tanta sofferenza, e si ride col groppo in gola, altrimenti vieni pure esclusa dalle meccaniche sociali


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Cerco di non escludermi e partecipare ma...si vede che ho un peso sul cuore! 
Ho fatto anche un bel sospiro, provo a sorridere ma...sarà dura smaltire questa storia!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Cerco di non escludermi e partecipare ma...si vede che ho un peso sul cuore!
> Ho fatto anche un bel sospiro, provo a sorridere ma...sarà dura smaltire questa storia!


sarà dura ma tu ce la farai! e dai su mica vorrai farti rovinare la vita da un uomo????? pensi davvero che ne valga la pena??????? 
devi pensare a te stessa e al tuo futuro! di uomini è pieno il mondo.....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Di questo non preoccuparti: tutti vivono di sorrisi di circostanza. C'è tanta sofferenza, e si ride col groppo in gola, *altrimenti vieni pure esclusa dalle meccaniche so*ciali


....andy! cazzarola pure te un po di ottimismo!!!!!!!!!!!! uffiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ................


----------



## diavoletta_78 (6 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sarà dura ma tu ce la farai! e dai su mica vorrai farti rovinare la vita da un uomo????? pensi davvero che ne valga la pena???????
> devi pensare a te stessa e al tuo futuro! di uomini è pieno il mondo.....


Simy lo so che di uomini è pieno il mondo ma, quando uno solo te lo fa crollare il mondo....ammesso che si possa definire UOMO, quella persona, la vita me l'ha già rovinata! Semmai non devo permettergli di rovinarmi il futuro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Settembre 2011)

ce la farai, ce la farai, ce la farai.
Lascerai questa storia alle tue spalle, andrai avanti con la tua vita, costruirai il tuo futuro sapendo di essere forte perchè avrai superato questo.
E pretenderai che la tua prossima storia non abbia ombre.
E un giorno penserai a questa storia e proverai una pena infinita per sua moglie


----------



## diavoletta_78 (7 Settembre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ce la farai, ce la farai, ce la farai.
> Lascerai questa storia alle tue spalle, andrai avanti con la tua vita, costruirai il tuo futuro sapendo di essere forte perchè avrai superato questo.
> E pretenderai che la tua prossima storia non abbia ombre.
> E un giorno penserai a questa storia e proverai una pena infinita per sua moglie


Veramente a me fa pena già adesso ma non solo lei, la quale poverina forse, a differenza mia, ha pure fiducia in lui. Io almeno in parte il sospetto ce l'ho sempre avuto e lo chiedevo a lui o cercavo informazioni su internet, fino a quando non le ho trovate!
Ma mi fa pena anche e soprattutto lui!
 Io spero solo di far presto a lasciarmela alle spalle!


grazie sbriciolata!


----------



## Eleanor (8 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Eleanor, forse non ci capiamo ma la penso come te! Anche per me il "vincolo" vale se si è conviventi, fidanzati o sposati, non è certo la burocrazia o il mettere un anello al dito di qualcuno che ti protegge o ti mette al sicuro, da tradimenti e delusioni.
> Che la vita a due è un costruire giorno dopo giorno che, ci sono alti e bassi, difficoltà e un doversi reinventare sempre o scendere a compromessi, lo so bene!
> Ci vuole di più? Condivido! Io parlavo però di base su cui costruire, restando in tema edilizio, una casa non la fai mettendo i mattoni e il cemento....prima devi mettere le basi su cui erigerla!!!
> Io di questo parlavo! Parlavo di basi su cui costruire!!!
> ...



Eccomi qui.
Intanto scusa se ti ho fatto intendere che non avresti intervenire di la. sono proprio l ultima persona a dover dire qui cosa fare o no.
Tantomeno penso che tu non abbia il diritto di farti delle domande, anzi... sei stata fin troppo paziente nel tenerti dubbi per 2 anni.. figuriamoci!

Se entrambe riteniamo che il matrimonio sia "solo" un orpello, allora è lecito chiedersi su che basi sia stata eretta la loro relazione.
Indipendentemente dal fatto che siano sposati. Ed il fatto che abbiano celebrato le nozze nel mentre ( terrificante, terrificante, terrificante!!! e non sono ironica! ) per quel che riguarda loro, la loro relazione, abbiamo detto, poco cambia.

E' vero che nel pensare comune, tu amante (anche se a tua insaputa) non puoi muovere nessun diritto.
Lui non è il tuo fidanzato e allora vale pure che non ti sia "fedele".
Ma quello che vivi dentro non tiene affatto conto di chi sia l ufficiale.
Costui per due anni ti ha preso in giro. Ma fa di lui una persona ignobile? O è ignobile perchè ha tradito la sua futura e presente sposa?

E' in questo senso che dico "non pensare a loro pensa a te".
Se non ricordo male tu hai scoperto la sua situazione da sola.
Ma con lui hai piu parlato?
Per questi due anni, lui come dipanava i tuoi dubbi?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (8 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ma quello che vivi dentro non tiene affatto conto di chi sia l ufficiale.
> Costui per due anni ti ha preso in giro. Ma fa di lui una persona ignobile? O è ignobile perchè ha tradito la sua futura e presente sposa?
> 
> E' in questo senso che dico "non pensare a loro pensa a te".
> ...




Io lo trovo ignobile per entrambi i "reati", per aver preso in giro me e per il fatto che ha tradito con me la sua compagna e moglie.
COn lui ci ho parlato, ogni santo giorno per 5 anni, l'ho riempito di mail, sms, telefonate e conversazioni su msn, chiedendo spiegazioni!
Come ha dipanato i miei dubbi? Accusando me, mi faceva sentire in colpa, per essere così petulante, perchè ogni giorno ripetevo le stesse cose ecc....
Mi diceva solo non è amore quello che provo per te, sei attrazione e affetto...
Mi ha detto di tutto! Che ero pesante, che se questa storia non era mai nata era per colpa mia e del mio modo di essere etc....
E io che effettivamente mi sentivo, pesante, rompiscatole che questo atteggiamento era lontano dalla persona che ero quando stavo con il mio di ragazzo, nel quale non mi riconoscevo etc, in colpa mi ci sentivo!
Lui l'ho chiamato ci siamo sentiti in questi giorni e che mi ha detto? Niente!
Lui non ha mai risposto a una sola mail, ha pure avuto la faccia tosta di dirmi quale donna?
O negava di avere fidanzate,mogli ecc.

Quando poi ho avuto il quadro della situazione davanti, i puzzle li ho rimessi tutti insieme!

A volte tante cose buttate lì non le approfondivo proprio per non essere sempre la solita rompiballe, quindi le lasciavo correre ma una volta mi disse che sapeva di essere un debole e un vigliacco!
In poche parole se io avessi continuato a fare sesso con lui senza pretendere niente, lui sarebbe stato ben felice di continuare a vedermi....
Comunque è una persona serena che non si sente in minimamente in colpa, e le cui giustificazioni non hanno senso.

Lui dice che non sono stata un gioco che non ero solo sesso, ero attrazione e affetto ma non amore. Per me invece le due cose non sono compatibili, quindi di fatto mi ha usato e presa volutamente in giro, perchè altro non sono stata che un gioco!
Questo mi fa altamente incazzare!!!!
Ha preso in giro me senza aver significato niente per lui....e la moglie, per anni, per una persona per la quale provava solo attrazione!


----------



## Andy (8 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io lo trovo ignobile per entrambi i "reati", per aver preso in giro me e per il fatto che ha tradito con me la sua compagna e moglie.
> COn lui ci ho parlato, ogni santo giorno per 5 anni, l'ho riempito di mail, sms, telefonate e conversazioni su msn, chiedendo spiegazioni!
> *Come ha dipanato i miei dubbi? Accusando me, mi faceva sentire in colpa, per essere così petulante, perchè ogni giorno ripetevo le stesse cose ecc....
> Mi diceva solo non è amore quello che provo per te, sei attrazione e affetto...
> ...


La stessa cosa vale per me (la parte in grassetto soprattutto).

Eh, no, io penso che persone che si comportino in questa maniera dovrebbero pagare dei danni. Purtroppo la legge non è dalla nostra parte, ma a volte il danno c'è, eccome, è vero.

Molte volte si richiedono dei risarcimenti per vere stronzate. Per danni di questo tipo invece nulla, perchè non contemplati dalla legge.

Io li farei pagare cari. Tu sei sposato e ti fai una amante a insaputa della moglie e... dell'amante stessa? Ed hai diritto a farlo????

Eh, no cazzo, tu a me mi hai ritenuto un amante a mia insaputa, mi hai truffato, perchè di truffa si tratta (tempo perso, sentimenti, anche denaro): dammi 10000 euro e tornatene dalla cornuta di tua moglie.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (8 Settembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La stessa cosa vale per me (la parte in grassetto soprattutto).
> 
> Eh, no, io penso che persone che si comportino in questa maniera dovrebbero pagare dei danni. Purtroppo la legge non è dalla nostra parte, ma a volte il danno c'è, eccome, è vero.
> 
> ...


Andy come ti capisco! Sapessi che rabbia ma 10000 non risarcirebbero un bel niente! Se tu avessi idea di quanti ragazzi volevano uscire con me, non ho fatto avvicinare nessuno! Gli portavo un rispetto assurdo, a volte mi sentivo pure in difetto perchè piacevo!
E se gli facevo capire che mi interessava qualcuno, il bastardo faceva di tutto per riconquistarmi! Quindi ci ha proprio giocato e giocato sporco, sicuro di quello che io provavo per lui!
Hai ragione purtroppo non posso fare niente anzi, all'inizio ho pure provato a scriverlo sul suo forum e sulla foto che ho trovato ma, ho fatto un passo indietro per paura che alla fine ci avrei rimesso anche io! Perchè lui invece può affidarsi alla legge!
Quando sono venuta qui ero davvero incazzata persa e volevo solo fargliela pagare, non mi interessava altro! Io non voglio nè soldi nè altro, solo fargli provare quello che ho provato io in questi anni!
Per me dirlo alla moglie voleva essere solo quello, minare la sua di serenità! Perchè ho immaginato lei come me e a quel punto gli avrei fatto capire il MALE che mi ha fatto!


Adesso invece sono nella fase, in cui ho una grande voglia di spaccargli tutti i fari della macchina:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl:e ammaccarla qua e là!:mrgreen:

Io spero che la moglie si renda conto un giorno, perchè ho già avuto modo di testare che alla prima occasione farà a un'altra quello che ha fatto a me! E spero che quel giorno la moglie gli porti via la mega villa che i genitori gli stanno costruendo!
Vorrei vederlo solo senza niente e nessuno!


----------



## Nocciola (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Io lo trovo ignobile per entrambi i "reati", per aver preso in giro me e per il fatto che ha tradito con me la sua compagna e moglie.
> COn lui ci ho parlato, ogni santo giorno per 5 anni, l'ho riempito di mail, sms, telefonate e conversazioni su msn, chiedendo spiegazioni!
> Come ha dipanato i miei dubbi? Accusando me, mi faceva sentire in colpa, per essere così petulante, perchè ogni giorno ripetevo le stesse cose ecc....
> Mi diceva solo non è amore quello che provo per te, sei attrazione e affetto...
> ...


Cosa non è compatibile affetto e attrazione? Ne sei sicura, perchè io ti posso assicurare che non è così...


----------



## Tubarao (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Andy come ti capisco! Sapessi che rabbia ma 10000 non risarcirebbero un bel niente! Se tu avessi idea di quanti ragazzi volevano uscire con me, non ho fatto avvicinare nessuno! Gli portavo un rispetto assurdo, a volte mi sentivo pure in difetto perchè piacevo!
> E se gli facevo capire che mi interessava qualcuno, il bastardo faceva di tutto per riconquistarmi! Quindi ci ha proprio giocato e giocato sporco, sicuro di quello che io provavo per lui!
> Hai ragione purtroppo non posso fare niente anzi, all'inizio ho pure provato a scriverlo sul suo forum e sulla foto che ho trovato ma, ho fatto un passo indietro per paura che alla fine ci avrei rimesso anche io! Perchè lui invece può affidarsi alla legge!
> Quando sono venuta qui ero davvero incazzata persa e volevo solo fargliela pagare, non mi interessava altro! Io non voglio nè soldi nè altro, solo fargli provare quello che ho provato io in questi anni!
> ...


Ma di secondo nome come fai ? Daniela ?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma di secondo nome come fai ? Daniela ?


No quello è il nome della moglie!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cosa non è compatibile affetto e attrazione? Ne sei sicura, perchè io ti posso assicurare che non è così...



No farfalla, volevo dire che se fossi stata anche affetto oltre attrazione, quindi mi voleva bene almeno un pò, si sarebbe comportato diversamente. Invece credo che si sia solo divertito e nulla più.
Cioè se non ero solo sesso, come afferma lui, vuol dire che un minimo di bene me lo voleva, per cui non ha senso tutto questo o comunque che abbia impiegato 4 anni e mezzo per rendersene conto del male che mio faceva?
Lui si giustifica dicendo che non voleva dirmelo perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta così male ma a me sembra una scusa riduttiva e banale, solo per la sua in-coscienza.
Diciamo che ci ha giocato e bene con i miei sentimenti, vedendo che ero presa, si è fatto i suoi comodi.
Altrimenti spariva, considerando quanto gli ho rotto comunque le scatole.
IO non so più che pensare, cosa sia vero e cosa no di quello che dice.
Non riesco a trovare un senso a questa situazione! A me 5 anni sembrano troppi e dal mio punto di vista non ah senso che uno si tiene l'amante rompi balle, per anni. 
Di scuse ne ho sentite infinite, dal fatto che non riesce a dire addio alle persone al fatto che ormai era abitudine e sopportazione, il fatto che parlasse ancora con me.
Io ho pensato di tutto, dal fatto che si sentisse in colpa nei miei confronti....di fatto non avendo il coraggio di dire la verità ha sperato che me ne andassi io.
Poi però se non mi facevo sentire, tornava a cercarmi lui e si sforzava anche di darmi quello che poteva farmi piacere.
Non so che dire! Giuro! Sono davvero, davvero confusa circa i suoi sentimenti nei miei confronti...

P.S. ho scritto un pò a cavolo ma dall'ufficio e con i colleghi al mio fianco devo andare veloce...scusatemi!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> No farfalla, volevo dire che se fossi stata anche affetto oltre attrazione, quindi mi voleva bene almeno un pò, si sarebbe comportato diversamente. Invece credo che si sia solo divertito e nulla più.
> Cioè se non ero solo sesso, come afferma lui, vuol dire che un minimo di bene me lo voleva, per cui non ha senso tutto questo o comunque che abbia impiegato 4 anni e mezzo per rendersene conto del male che mio faceva?
> Lui si giustifica dicendo che non voleva dirmelo perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta così male ma a me sembra una scusa riduttiva e banale, solo per la sua in-coscienza.
> Diciamo che ci ha giocato e bene con i miei sentimenti, vedendo che ero presa, si è fatto i suoi comodi.
> ...


Sai...
Però io non lo vedo così diabolico e premeditatore...
Ma come dire un po' equilibrista...
Insomma rinunciare ad una persona che ci dimostra tanto amore e dedizione e difficile rinunciare eh?
Non so se riesco a spiegarmi...
Ma vediamo...
Una brava ragazza si innamora di me...
A me lei piace...sento che se fossi capace di ricambiarla, potrei sul serio cambiare e diventare un uomo migliore...ecc.e.cc...
Sono combattuto tra due istinti..
Uno che dice...sei una brava ragazza, cosa fai con un diavolaccio come me?
Ti prego vai via, mettiti in salvo...o sarai dannata, le donne si depravano tutte con me...lasciami perdere...
Un'altra che dice...ma se la scaccio, poverina, chissà quanto soffre e che male che gli faccio...

E rischio di dirmi...Dai Pincy...che ti costa...prova in qualche modo a fare felice pure questa...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai...
> Però io non lo vedo così diabolico e premeditatore...
> Ma come dire un po' equilibrista...
> Insomma rinunciare ad una persona che ci dimostra tanto amore e dedizione e difficile rinunciare eh?
> ...


Per quel che mi riguarda, alla fine della fiera ho solo sofferto! Avrei potuto capire se era indeciso tra me e lei e ci abbia voluto pensare un pò su....
Ma nel momento in cui comunque aveva deciso che la donna della sua vita era la sua ragazza di sempre, se mi avesse voluto un pò di bene, doveva sparire!
Che io volessi di più lo ha sempre saputo e che non poteva darmelo anche, io ignoravo solo il motivo ed è questo che mi faceva intestardire....se me lo avesse detto, anni fa, mi avrebbe risparmiato davvero tante cose!
Spero la smetta di fare l'eroe di donzelle, tanto riesce solo nel contrario!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Per quel che mi riguarda, alla fine della fiera ho solo sofferto! Avrei potuto capire se era indeciso tra me e lei e ci abbia voluto pensare un pò su....
> Ma nel momento in cui comunque aveva deciso che la donna della sua vita era la sua ragazza di sempre, se mi avesse voluto un pò di bene, doveva sparire!
> Che io volessi di più lo ha sempre saputo e che non poteva darmelo anche, io ignoravo solo il motivo ed è questo che mi faceva intestardire....se me lo avesse detto, anni fa, mi avrebbe risparmiato davvero tante cose!
> Spero la smetta di fare l'eroe di donzelle, tanto riesce solo nel contrario!


Ma che t'importa di lui...
Lascialo al suo destino...
Pensa al tuo di destino...piccola!


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

scusa diavoletta ma avete parlato ? tu gli hai detto che hai scoperto tutto ?
lui come si e' giustificato ?


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> scusa diavoletta ma avete parlato ? tu gli hai detto che hai scoperto tutto ?
> lui come si e' giustificato ?


Si certo che abbiamo parlato, anzi io ho parlato, lui non dice niente! Che vuole dire, che è uno stronzo? Non lo ammetterebbe mai...dice che non me lo ha detto perchè sapeva che ci sarei rimasta male!
Devo commentare pure quanto è ridicolo?
Ho perso le forze!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma che t'importa di lui...
> Lascialo al suo destino...
> Pensa al tuo di destino...piccola!


Ma non m'importa, rispondevo a te!:mrgreen:
Sei tu che hai affermato che è un uomo di cuore che oltre la moglie va salvando qua e la le povere donzelle!:mrgreen:


Certo che ci penso a me stasera ho fatto il viaggio della speranza! Sono in piedi dalle 5:30, per andare a lavorare, alle 9 ero in ufficio, sono uscita alle 17:10 e sono rientrata a casa alle 21:10....ti assicuro che oggi ho avuto ben altro a cui pensare!:mrgreen:
Dove non ho pensato a lavoro ho spento il cervello...giuro!:mrgreen:


----------



## stellanuova (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta che dirti ?
devi reagire e mi sembra che tu lo stia facendo, è un lutto da elaborare, il tempo è guaritore.
considerala una fase della tua vita, un'esperienza che ti ha fatto crescere.
in questi casi di sofferenza bisogna, per il proprio bene, fare tesoro dell'esperienza vissuta,
capire e andare avanti.
lui e' un vermettto, saranno problemi della moglie
chiudi questa porta e non aprirla mai piu'


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ma non m'importa, rispondevo a te!:mrgreen:
> Sei tu che hai affermato che è un uomo di cuore che oltre la moglie va salvando qua e la le povere donzelle!:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> ...


Embè magari ti diceva...
Oh Deo Gratias che lo hai scoperto!
Sai cucciola volevo dirtelo, ma non ho mai trovato il coraggio di farlo.
Bon 
Se fossi cane bau
Se fossi gatto miao
S'è fatto tardi ciao.

Penso sempre ad una storia che scrisse Nausicaa...due si conoscono in chat e si innamorano...solo alla fine lei scopre che lui non si chiama con quel nome, che non faceva quel lavoro che diceva ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> diavoletta che dirti ?
> devi reagire e mi sembra che tu lo stia facendo, è un lutto da elaborare, il tempo è guaritore.
> considerala una fase della tua vita, un'esperienza che ti ha fatto crescere.
> in questi casi di sofferenza bisogna, per il proprio bene, fare tesoro dell'esperienza vissuta,
> ...


La sai una cosa?
Io ti eleggerei miss new entry del nuovo forum...
Ma veramente sai?
Mi piace come ti coccoli le donne più giovani di te...
EHi non sto dicendo che sei vecchia eh?
Beh insomma sei fortissima!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (9 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> diavoletta che dirti ?
> devi reagire e mi sembra che tu lo stia facendo, è un lutto da elaborare, il tempo è guaritore.
> considerala una fase della tua vita, un'esperienza che ti ha fatto crescere.
> in questi casi di sofferenza bisogna, per il proprio bene, fare tesoro dell'esperienza vissuta,
> ...


Stellanuova, grazie, apprezzo davvero quando capite cosa provo e non mi criticate per essere stata tanto stupida. Anzi debole, perchè in fondo al cuore avevo capito tutto da tempo, solo le prove, ho impiegato anni a trovarle da me!
Ho letto anche la tua storia e posto una domanda, una curiosità....
Io purtroppo mi sono ritrovata a fare l'amante e non ho gradito, inizialmente ero talmente incazzata che al primo istinto volevo trovare la moglie e dirglielo....
Poi ho letto la tua storia e ti chiedo: tu avresti preferito ignorare?
Scusami per questa domanda ma, voglio confrontarmi e capire il punto di vista anche di chi vive dall'altra parte.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2011)

> Luna, tu sei fortunata, perchè se hai avuto quella forza di non chiedere, di lasciarlo andare, è proprio perchè hai l'autostima e sai darti il giusto valore!
> Queste cose invece a me mancavano, se sono rimasta un una storia sbagliata, con tutta l'inconsapevolezza del caso, è proprio perchè io invece non avevo l'autostima necessaria!
> Io non mi volevo bene! Io prima di incontrare lui, pensavo di essere sola, perchè brutta! E' chiaro che qui non posso scrivere tutto, quando sono arrivata qui ho sintetizzato un pò ma dietro c'è un discorso lunghissimo!
> In quel periodo c'è stato un insieme di eventi che mi ha portato a volerlo conoscere. Mi ero messa a dieta e avevo ripreso il mio peso forma, mi ero fatta allungare i capelli, li avevo iniziati a tingere di biondo, stavo iniziando una trasformazione da brutto anatroccolo a cigno e al tempo stesso ero stanca di essere sola. Siccome da anni mi sento dire che sono chiusa, che sono rigida, una vita condizionata in tutto quello che volevo fare e non ho mai potuto fare, avevo voglia di uscire un pò da tali schemi....e la mia paura è diventata il mio incubo! Per questo per anni ho insistito, perchè non volevo arrendermi a quel fallimento a cui mi ero affidata per "rinascere".
> ...


in quello che hai scritto  in un certo senso mi ci vedo molto anch'io ... insicurezze qualcuno che cerca di convincermi che sono sbagliata il sentirmi inadeguata in tutte le situazioni :"nn sarai mai nessuno e nn avrai mai niente " mi dicevano pero quel qualcuno nel mio caso era mio padre che ti assicuro è ancora peggio ...
per arrivare ad essere come sono ora nn è stato facile ...quindi credimi ti capisco....pero sono me stessa prendere o lasciare ....
e di questo ne sono fiera anche se in questo momento sto rimettendo tutto in gioco ma vabbe questa è la vita....

in ogni caso mi sembri molto cocciuta e testarda quindi utilizza questi "pregi" ( secondo me) nn contro di te ma a tuo favore ..
ed è ovvio che rispetto a quello che si scrive c'e qualcosa di piu e i discorsi sono molto piu complessi ma con la grinta con cui scrivi sei pronta ad affrontare la TUA vita a modo TUO e come ti senti di essere ....
sei chiusa chi se ne frega .....sei rigida che se ne frega...sei fatta cosi sei te stessa ...e stai tranquilla che le persone che davvero tengono a te nn faranno mai nulla per farti cambiare....

ecco ora mi chiedo visto che sei cosi carica n hai modo di affrontare questa persona???
di dirgli tutto quello che hai provato e provi???
ma senza usare la parole per attaccare e senza permettergli di ribattere nn è un confronto che cerchi e se anche pensi 
che a lui nn potrebbe fregargliene di meno starai meglio tu ....

ciao


----------



## diavoletta_78 (11 Settembre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> in quello che hai scritto  in un certo senso mi ci vedo molto anch'io ... insicurezze qualcuno che cerca di convincermi che sono sbagliata il sentirmi inadeguata in tutte le situazioni :"nn sarai mai nessuno e nn avrai mai niente " mi dicevano pero quel qualcuno nel mio caso era mio padre che ti assicuro è ancora peggio ...
> per arrivare ad essere come sono ora nn è stato facile ...quindi credimi ti capisco....pero sono me stessa prendere o lasciare ....
> e di questo ne sono fiera anche se in questo momento sto rimettendo tutto in gioco ma vabbe questa è la vita....
> 
> ...


Ciao Luna, certo che avrei la possibilità di affrontarlo, potrei chiamarlo in qualunque momento e chiedergli un appuntamento e me lo darebbe, oppure andare dove lavora, di modi ce ne sono diversi.
Il problema però è che non so se riuscirei ad affrontarlo senza attaccare o piangere, nei giorni passati comunque l'ho sentito un paio di volte e gli ho detto e scritto quello che pensavo. A dire il vero l'ho fatto per anni!
Adesso devo pensare davvero alla mia VITA, devi decidermi a prendere la mia strada e capire cosa voglio fare da grande.
Se riesco a far passare tempo senza cercarlo sarà meglio per me, chiudere e lasciarmela alle spalle sarà solo a mio vantaggio!


Grazie ancora per le tue parole!


----------



## Andy (11 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Ciao Luna, certo che avrei la possibilità di affrontarlo, potrei chiamarlo in qualunque momento e chiedergli un appuntamento e me lo darebbe, oppure andare dove lavora, di modi ce ne sono diversi.
> Il problema però è che non so se riuscirei ad affrontarlo senza attaccare o piangere, nei giorni passati comunque l'ho sentito un paio di volte e gli ho detto e scritto quello che pensavo. A dire il vero l'ho fatto per anni!
> Adesso devo pensare davvero alla mia VITA, devi decidermi a prendere la mia strada e capire cosa voglio fare da grande.
> *Se riesco a far passare tempo senza cercarlo sarà meglio per me, chiudere e lasciarmela alle spalle sarà solo a mio vantaggio!*
> ...


Non cercarlo. Io avanti ieri ho preso la decisione definitiva ed ora punto e basta. Così come fanno in tanti quando tagliano e sono inumani nei sentimenti, così farò io. Ora voglio pensare solo a me stesso e mentre prima addirittura speravo un giorno in una famiglia con una moglie e dei figlio, ora non più. Non lo voglio più, perchè dovrò pensare solo a me. Voglio che stia bene io, non la mia "compagna" fantasma.
E la prossima volta alla prima frase fuori posto non chiederò nemmeno spiegazioni, userò un secondo numero telefonico di scorta e le dirò: "ti chiamo stasera o domani". E Andrea non c'è più! Vogliono questo, diamoglielo su un piatto di argento.
Se poi mi diranno che sono stronzo, risponderò: grazie, è la cosa più carina che mi hanno detto.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (16 Settembre 2011)

Cari traditi e traditori, ieri ero quasi disperata perchè ero qui sul forum, vagavo vagavo tra i post in cerca di qualche storia a cui scrivere, volevo interagire ma non trovo poco o nulla a cui poter dare una risposta!
Allora pensavo devo trovare qualcosa per riportare il mio post a vivere.....mi sono talmente trovata bene qui, a sfogarmi con voi che adesso non me ne voglio più andare!
Fortunatamente il destino mi ha dato una mano....:rotfl:
Notate come cambia l'umore di una persona in 15 gg di forum....adesso mi vien da ridere!:carneval:


Comunque vi aggiorno!

Prima di arrivare qui, sul sito di LUI avevo aperto un post in cui mi sfogavo pubblicamente, perchè sapevo che Lui odia queste cose....e adesso ho capito anche perchè, tanta discrezione!!!!:rotfl:
Vabbè, comunque, oggi la novità è che, si è fatta avanti una ragazza sostenendomi e dicendo la sua! rafforzando il fatto che questo comportamento lo aveva e lo ha anche con altre persone!
Io non ho scritto nè nomi nè nick ma ovviamente ho fatto in modo che i riferimenti fossero tali da far capire di chi parlassi!
Stranamente questa cosa, in parte mi ha sollevato, ha confermato e rafforzato l'idea che in questi giorni vado concretizzando!
Anche se ancora non mi capacito di come possano esistere certe persone!

Ehm so che forse non aggiungo niente di nuovo ma, ho voglia di interagire con voi e che devo fare...mi avete trattato troppo bene che quasi quasi sono contenta di questa storia, che mi ha fatto approdare qui!:carneval:

Giuro, non ho fumato, non ho bevuto, sono solo distrutta dalla stanchezza!


----------



## stellanuova (17 Settembre 2011)

Quindi diavoletta hai scoperto che lui è un traditore seriale ??
Io credo che nella vita tutto abbia un senso, però diciamolo, se tu avessi
investigato da subito  anzichè chiedere conferme a lui 
che è un bugiardo cronico, ti saresti risparmiata 5 anni di vita !

Ma ................ doveva accadere ed ora che ti sei maturata vedrai che
nessuno ti potrà far fessa 

Devi pensare che questa esperienza negativa ti ha portato ad essere
più consapevole. 
Non è poco !

Bacioni


----------



## diavoletta_78 (17 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Quindi diavoletta hai scoperto che lui è un traditore seriale ??
> Io credo che nella vita tutto abbia un senso, però diciamolo, se tu avessi
> investigato da subito  anzichè chiedere conferme a lui
> che è un bugiardo cronico, ti saresti risparmiata 5 anni di vita !
> ...


Ciao Stella, grazie per avermi risposto, sei l'unica con cui interagisco qui sul forum!
Hai ragione, io come ho spiegato infinite volte ho sempre avuto sospetti e cercato su internet, info. Volevo affidarmi a lui si, perchè mai avrei pensato che si potesse essere persone così....
Io volevo in parte "rispettarlo", così come non sono andata dalla moglie, o non gli ho rotto la macchina....come ho scritto nel tuo post, tu sai bene di cosa parlo!!!
Volevo evitare di fare pazzie, anche se a rasentare la pazzia mi ci ha quasi fatto credere lui e quindi ho sempre evitato di chiedere a direttamente a chi poteva sapere!
Tu considera però che dei suoi amici sul forum nessuno mi ha aiutato, nel senso che non mi hanno detto nulla, neanche confermato se era sposato quando ho chiesto.....come giusto che sia, se ne sono tenuti fuori!
Per quello ringrazio questa ragazza che si è sentita in dovere di sostenermi. Lei è un membro attivo in quel forum e una persona conosciuta, oltre che moderatrice, quindi mi ha permesso in qualche modo di rafforzare almeno le mie parole!
Mi ha raccontato che anni fa lui la chiamava a telefono e il loro rapporto è stato solo telefonico per via della distanza, lei all'epoca era in via di separazione con il marito e lui la faceva "stare bene", poi via via le telefonate sono andate scemando fino a quando non ha smesso di rispondergli (Lei), la quale sapeva che fosse fidanzato proprio perchè avendo amici in comune sul forum aveva anche i mezzi.
Ovviamente lui, le raccontava che erano in crisi etc.
Inoltre lei e un'altra ragazza mi hanno scritto in pvt che sapevano che non fosse una persona seria ma mai si sarebbero aspettati una cosa del genere(come me del resto)! E lo ha definito manipolatore...
Questo per farvi capire che lui ha un modo di fare e parlare, è un coccolone quando vuole, sa dare alle donne quello che cercano in quel momento e quindi farle sentire importanti, riempirle di attenzioni ecc., e le persone poi tornano a dargli fiducia.
Infatti poi lei in risposta pubblica ha scritto a LUI, dicendo che lo aveva rivalutato e lo ha deluso profondamente.
Comunque adesso posso poco o niente contro il tempo perso, l'importante è esserne venuta a capo anche se inseguire la verità a ogni costo mi ha portato a conoscere una realtà ben più spaventosa del previsto!
Infine come ho scritto tante volte altrove e non solo qui, sono felice almeno di aver imparato a dare a me stessa il giusto valore....ci è voluto tanto, forse troppo ma almeno oggi sono una donna nuova!
Sono una donna che 5 anni fa pensava che fosse sola, perchè brutta, mi sentivo inferiore e mai all'altezza delle situazioni....ecc., invece ho scoperto che posso camminare fiera e a testa alta, che IO VALGO, come dice lo slogan e soprattutto che non devo mai più permettere a nessun uomo qualunque di mettermi in discussione come persona!
Un abbraccio!

P.S. spero che tu stia meglio!


----------



## kay76 (17 Settembre 2011)

Brava Diavoletta, questo è l'atteggiamento giusto.
Queste storie inizialmente, mandano l'autostima a farsi friggere, ma poi col tempo, ci si rende conto che invece queste esperienze 
rendono più forti e più consapevoli.
Ora tu sai veramente che tipo di persona è lui, e devi ringraziare di non avercelo più fra i piedi!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (17 Settembre 2011)

Ossignore più parlo con questa tizia e più sono allucinata....il vaso di Pandora ho scoperchiatooooooooooooooo aiuto!
Era sposato almeno dal 2007 e non dal 2009....
Sconvolta!!!!:bleah:


----------



## Daniele (17 Settembre 2011)

Diavoletta, tu pretendevi che lui ti dicesse di essere un figlio di puttana...non lo avrebeb mai fatto, come non lo fannomai i veri figli di puttana. Devi indagare sul fatto che tu pur avendo avuto idea della cosa hai usato la giustificazione che doveva esere lui a dirtelo perchè "indagare" era brutto! Paura di perderlo allora? Dipendenza affettiva??


----------



## diavoletta_78 (17 Settembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Diavoletta, tu pretendevi che lui ti dicesse di essere un figlio di puttana...non lo avrebeb mai fatto, come non lo fannomai i veri figli di puttana. Devi indagare sul fatto che tu pur avendo avuto idea della cosa hai usato la giustificazione che doveva esere lui a dirtelo perchè "indagare" era brutto! Paura di perderlo allora? Dipendenza affettiva??


Daniele, magari semplicemente stupida e onesta? E' una cosa che va oltre il mio modo di essere e di pensare, non so se puoi capire....come sono! Ma anche le mie amiche a cui lo raccontavo e a cui lo racconto adesso fanno fatica a crederci!
Io sono consapevole che esistono assassini, strupratori e che non esistono facce buone e cattive ma, sai non avrei mai e poi mai immaginato una cosa così!
Io sono semplicemente allucinata!
Sai, qualche settimana fa in un paese qui vicino un uomo ha ammazzato la moglie e poi si è ucciso....ovviamente per persone sono rimaste sconvolte, perchè certe cose le senti sempre in tv e ti sembrano lontano anni luce da te!
Ecco a me sembrava una cosa così, ripeto magari che ci fosse una fidanzata era chiaro da come si comportava ma una moglie da così tanti anni...
Non so più che dire Daniele, giuro, sono basita!
Daniele di certo ho imparato qualcosa, credimi e se ma un giorno avrò sospetti indagherò fidati! 


Adesso vi ho scritto e aggiornato, solo perchè mi fa piacere scrivere qui e confrontarmi con voi, come ho anticipato, nel post precedente!
Ma sono Serena, come la moglie.....ahahahaha
La prendo a ridere figurati!

Un abbraccio!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (17 Settembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Quindi diavoletta hai scoperto che lui è un traditore seriale ??
> Io credo che nella vita tutto abbia un senso, però diciamolo, se tu avessi
> investigato da subito  anzichè chiedere conferme a lui
> che è un bugiardo cronico, ti saresti risparmiata 5 anni di vita !
> ...


Stella hai ragione ma con il senno di poi è facile, nelle situazioni ti ci devi trovare per giudicarle!
Ora so che è un bugiardo cronico ma prima, le cose che mi diceva avevano senso a volte....è chiaro che ora ho il quadro della situazione e quindi rimettere i puzzle a posto è facile!
Però sai io rompevo altamente le scatole quotidianamente che non pensavo potesse essere tanto paziente, da mentire e continuare a farlo per anni piuttosto che dire la cosa più ovvia alla fine!
Bah comunque mi sento davvero sollevata...giuro!!!!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (19 Settembre 2011)

Perchè è così difficile non pensare?
Più penso e più non capisco il senso di tutto questo!
Odio piangere ancora e ancora e ancora....


----------



## Eleanor (20 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile non pensare?
> Più penso e più non capisco il senso di tutto questo!
> Odio piangere ancora e ancora e ancora....


Ciao diavoletta
ho letto d un fiato l evolversi della vicenda.
Credo sia normale piangere adesso.
Prima o poi passa.
Sono banale, ma è l unica cosa che mi viene da dire in questa storia cosi assurda.


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ciao diavoletta
> ho letto d un fiato l evolversi della vicenda.
> Credo sia normale piangere adesso.
> Prima o poi passa.
> Sono banale, ma è l unica cosa che mi viene da dire in questa storia cosi assurda.


ciao Eleanor! 
ben arrivata come "utente"


----------



## Eleanor (20 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao Eleanor!
> ben arrivata come "utente"


Ci ho messo un po...
Che fatica adesso rimettermi a giorno!


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ci ho messo un po...
> Che fatica adesso rimettermi a giorno!


Bè dai piano piano! e poi adesso hai una sacco di cose in più da leggere visto che hai "accesso" all'intero forum


----------



## Eleanor (20 Settembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Bè dai piano piano! e poi adesso hai una sacco di cose in più da leggere visto che hai "accesso" all'intero forum


Ho meno tempo rispetto le settimane scorse purtroppo.
:-S


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Perchè è così difficile non pensare?
> Più penso e più non capisco il senso di tutto questo!
> Odio piangere ancora e ancora e ancora....


Qua dai cara qua, dai prendi questo klenex...
Oggi ti ho pensato mentre banchettavo con Lothar...
E mi dicevo...ah quella donnina...se solo pensasse a spassarsi anzichè piangere...

Donna...
Avrai tempo per piangere...
Quando sarai vecchia e sola.
Ora è tempo di ridere...

Sei giovane...
Le lacrime di rabbia d'amore ti fanno venire le rughe e invecchi presto...

Sei fai come la Simy
Non puoi certo sbagliar...
Tatatata...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (20 Settembre 2011)

Eleanor ha detto:


> Ciao diavoletta
> ho letto d un fiato l evolversi della vicenda.
> Credo sia normale piangere adesso.
> Prima o poi passa.
> Sono banale, ma è l unica cosa che mi viene da dire in questa storia cosi assurda.


Eleanor, grazie anche due parole mi fanno piacere, questo posto all'inizio è stato fondamentale per me, scrivere qui mi ha aiutato a non cercarlo a sfogare la rabbia e il dolore.
Se scrivo è proprio perchè ho ancora bisogno di distrarmi dia pensieri e metterli nero su bianco mi aiuta tantissimo!
Alterno momenti di serenità a momenti di tristezza!
Anche se purtroppo per come mi sento ora e per come sto risbroccando è segno solo che sono in fase premestruale! Ormai riconosco il sintomo e i pianti, tipici....anche qui dovrò imparare a gestirli!

Lo so che prima o poi passa...lo spero tanto che sia prima che poi!


----------



## diavoletta_78 (20 Settembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua dai cara qua, dai prendi questo klenex...
> Oggi ti ho pensato mentre banchettavo con Lothar...
> E mi dicevo...ah quella donnina...se solo pensasse a spassarsi anzichè piangere...
> 
> ...


Grazie Conte, in questi giorni infatti per non pensare mi reco tutti i giorni in ufficio, alzandomi alle 5:30....posso anche lavorare da casa volendo! Mi passa la giornata e evito di piangere! Però la sera torno a casa ed è dura!
Cmq sono in fase premstruale, sono gli ormoni lo so! Questione di giorni, poi torno tranquilla! 
Un abbraccio!


----------

